# Lacy party crochet star snowflake and Easter mini bunny in crochet (march 12 2016)



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Found couple for lace party and mini bunny is just a addition lace party.

Two links:

Star snowflake youtube:





Mini bunny:
http://www.dontworrybeguppy.com/blog/2015/3/23/april-mini-bunny-minis


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Amigurumi said:


> Found couple for lace party and mini bunny is just a addition lace party.
> 
> Two links:
> 
> ...


Very nice, thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are very cute patterns!!! Thanks for the new start for LP, Amigurumi!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Amigurumi, for getting us started on the next two weeks. Great patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here to get my place in the next two weeks.

Thanks for getting us started, Amigurumi.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Amigurumi!! I have wanted to learn to do this for awhile now... I look forward to learning more about it.. and making some of these cute patterns


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the start. Love those cute little bunnies.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Karen, I miss non-homogenized milk too. We used to get fresh milk from a guy who had dairy cows in my home town. He gave it away free as he, like most in my hometown, kept livestock for personal reasons (no commercial farms). It was so good, you had to shake the cream back into it every morning. Yum. I still cannot drink 2%, low-fat, or skim milk; tastes (or rather does not have any taste) like water to me. That extra 1% for whole milk makes such a difference.


I just made some superb chocolate Tapioca pudding yesterday evening. Mom was raving for some Tapioca, I had 1/2 a bag left of large pearl, and so I made up a batch. Should have added another cup or so of milk for the extra pearls I added...but SOOO good (and sinful). 2 eggs, 2% milk, touch of salted butter...not a low-fat idea. <<<<G>>>>


MissMelba said:


> Well, anything under 70 degrees is cool for us, lol.





tamarque said:


> That's cool for me, too, but it feels delicious.


50 to 65 is comfortable...40-50 with light/no breeze --> heavenly! I don't need more than a sweater for the lowest range.

I wrote to a number of my buddy-list members who I knew didn't comment often here. Jessica-Jean is one I watch for in the Newest Topics...though I don't go looking in "The Attic" for those items.

Not a criticism...I don't have a thick enough emotional skin to put up with the tone some of the topics have gone to. One reason my Watched Topics is slimmer than you might think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the start. Great patterns!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello to all...well my Knight in Shining armor and I haven't packed each other in boxes, so I guess we are doing well...starting to work on little things around the house...like touching up paint from picture hangers, etc. If we pack anything else, we'll be "camping" out...

Take are all...the little bunnies are so cute.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello to all...well my Knight in Shining armor and I haven't packed each other in boxes, so I guess we are doing well...starting to work on little things around the house...like touching up paint from picture hangers, etc. If we pack anything else, we'll be "camping" out...
> 
> Take are all...the little bunnies are so cute.


Sounds like you are just about ready to go. Have you sold your house?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

This is a great video worth listening to.

http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the start, Amiguruni. They are cute patterns. I just made plans to see my grandchildren in Ohio for their spring break. These will be good projects to take. I made a bunch of amiguruni dogs for my granddaughter when she was 2. Wee toys for a wee girl. She still has them, too. I think her mother had something to do with teaching her to look at them before she was old enough to play with them.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Those bunnies are simply adorable. I was going to leave a comment on the site but you had to join an organization before allowed to do so. I think the pattern would be perfect for using up some of the smaller balls of yarn I have in my stash. Just in time for easter too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> This is a great video worth listening to.
> 
> http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


She made me feel peaceful just listening and watching. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you are just about ready to go. Have you sold your house?


We have a property manager and are renting...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Grrr moment: I finished the March 2016 BON motif and discovered an error! Seems I skipped two rows, maybe 11 and 12 or 13 and 14, and will have to tink back to fix. So to assuage my pique I cast on Fracture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the video Caryn!! it was very interesting  I should go and get a stone and stick and see if I could make my own


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> This is a great video worth listening to.
> 
> http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


Caryn, thank you for posting this video. Made my whole year!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Grrr moment: I finished the March 2016 BON motif and discovered an error! Seems I skipped two rows, maybe 11 and 12 or 13 and 14, and will have to tink back to fix. So to assuage my pique I cast on Fracture.


I'm sorry and it can't be easy with the black thread  I hope it fixes easy and you can be done with this months  I hope you have fun with 'Fracture' I'll have to look that one up..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Since the Arctic Blast will be at least another week running, I will not be able to participate again, but hope to be able to stop by and see all the cute bunnies and stars.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not a criticism...I don't have a thick enough emotional skin to put up with the tone some of the topics have gone to. One reason my Watched Topics is slimmer than you might think. [/color]


I'm right there with you... and for me my spare time is like gold... I'd rather not subject myself to some of the topics... but I do have some strong feelings on some topics and its just best I am not tempted to be in the middle of some of them..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the video Caryn!! it was very interesting  I should go and get a stone and stick and see if I could make my own


A double-pointed needle and a carrot or small potato stuck in one end will work in a pinch.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Grrr moment: I finished the March 2016 BON motif and discovered an error! Seems I skipped two rows, maybe 11 and 12 or 13 and 14, and will have to tink back to fix. So to assuage my pique I cast on Fracture.


Casting on something new will be a great way to ease the tension of an uppity project gone amiss! Great idea!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Grrr moment: I finished the March 2016 BON motif and discovered an error! Seems I skipped two rows, maybe 11 and 12 or 13 and 14, and will have to tink back to fix. So to assuage my pique I cast on Fracture.


I cast on Fracture last week and have 4 rows left of the second repeat of chart B. Should be able to work on chart C today but really do need to get back to my other WIPs, like my FB, SW, and Uhura, among the many others. No self-discipline here at the moment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Grrr moment: I finished the March 2016 BON motif and discovered an error! Seems I skipped two rows, maybe 11 and 12 or 13 and 14, and will have to tink back to fix. So to assuage my pique I cast on Fracture.


Yay, Melanie. That's the way a knitter fixes things. Made me smile. Plus, I love the look of Fracture and will do it some day.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Melanie. That's the way a knitter fixes things. Made me smile. Plus, I love the look of Fracture and will do it some day.


I couldn't agree more!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, Elizabeth, the busy!!!

It is good that you could pop in for a minute. 

Do I ever have questions for you!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> This is a great video worth listening to.
> 
> http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


That was lovely :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello to all...well my Knight in Shining armor and I haven't packed each other in boxes, so I guess we are doing well...starting to work on little things around the house...like touching up paint from picture hangers, etc. If we pack anything else, we'll be "camping" out...
> 
> Take are all...the little bunnies are so cute.


Almost ready to be off. How exciting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Almost ready to be off. How exciting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you amigurumi for these patterns.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, 2016 BON is fixed, and I watched a little TV too as I am a season behind on a couple of shows. I still have to do the separator rows but I think I can do those without any issues (well, I hope anyways, lol).

I am partway through the first clue of Fracture but have not peeked at the spoiler thread so I have no idea what it is supposed to look like. So far I do have a pattern emerging so I think I am on the right track. I am using a skein of Schoppel 6 Karat hand paint in 'lip service'. It is either heavy lace weight or light fingering as there are 650 yards in the 100 gram cake. My floors are still dirty though, lol.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad people enjoyed the video. I thought it was a wonderful way to think about handcrafts.

DFL, that is great that you don't have to worry about house selling and that you have someone to manage a rental for you. When we moved last year, we had a lot of anxiety about selling and buying and coordinating the 2 with the banks and closings!

Melanie, glad you are back on track with BON. I still have to get to this months pattern. And a wonderful way to cope with having to rip. The floors can wait. What designer is Fracture from. I assume it is on ravelry? 

Pam, you do have a lot of projects going on at the same time&#128516;.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad people enjoyed the video. I thought it was a wonderful way to think about handcrafts.
> 
> DFL, that is great that you don't have to worry about house selling and that you have someone to manage a rental for you. When we moved last year, we had a lot of anxiety about selling and buying and coordinating the 2 with the banks and closings!
> 
> ...


Way too many. I'm working on getting the list whittled down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You and me both.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Way too many. I'm working on getting the list whittled down.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You and me both.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> This is a great video worth listening to.
> 
> http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


That was beautiful. Caryn, thank you so much.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I frogged the doily  and tried starting a new one.. than my eye's gave out so here I am.. LOL I think I just might as well do the Niebling that some of us got the pattern too... at least there is a forum for it.. and if there are any issues lets hope they found them  

The rain has stopped finally... the wind is still blowing but not as bad... Pam we can blame this wretched winter for all the WIP's you have.. LOL we can't seem to get outside for more than a day at a time... might as well knit right?? 

I have no WIP's and am having a hard time getting going on something.. I am also partly waiting for the Sock LP I have my second skein to wind still so I ca do both at the same time


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Amigurumi said:


> Found couple for lace party and mini bunny is just a addition lace party.
> 
> Two links:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Amigurumi. I'm taking notes as I want to keep knitting on SW, so won't be crocheting these little cuties, but they are on my list.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm right there with you... and for me my spare time is like gold... I'd rather not subject myself to some of the topics... but I do have some strong feelings on some topics and its just best I am not tempted to be in the middle of some of them..


Too true, I agree with both of you. I've decided to give up the newsletter all together and just stay here where there is no backbiting and name calling (except at mistakes I make when knitting!).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I cast on Fracture last week and have 4 rows left of the second repeat of chart B. Should be able to work on chart C today but really do need to get back to my other WIPs, like my FB, SW, and Uhura, among the many others. No self-discipline here at the moment.


Pam, is Fracture an MKAL? I can't find anything else that I think will do. Is the KAL finished and you get the whole pattern? I would love to see it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The rain has stopped finally... the wind is still blowing but not as bad... Pam we can blame this wretched winter for all the WIP's you have.. LOL we can't seem to get outside for more than a day at a time... might as well knit right??


That must be it!  It's been raining off and on today and blowing pretty good since early afternoon. So far where I am we've had some gusts around 45mph. Supposed to stay like this for a few more hours. I'm knitting away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Pam, is Fracture an MKAL? I can't find anything else that I think will do. Is the KAL finished and you get the whole pattern? I would love to see it.


It's an MKAL. It began on March 4th. We received our third clue on Friday. Last clue is due out March 25th.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, I see someone has already answered about Fracture


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.

Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


Melanie, your Urquhart is beautiful? I really like the way you did your beading on it and how you did the mesh snd cable sections instead of all mesh. I frogged mine today and will begin it again another day. Your BON is looking good, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, Elizabeth, the busy!!!
> 
> It is good that you could pop in for a minute.
> 
> Do I ever have questions for you!!!!


Give it another week or two and I should be able to answer questions.  Still in overwhelm with the race at the moment.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


I really like the purple one without its continuous spine. It has a "form-fitted" look -- very interesting. Nice personalization. Black is good looking too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg. 4/5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


The U looks pretty spectacular, with or without the shaping. I like the idea of black on black.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The U looks pretty spectacular, with or without the shaping. I like the idea of black on black.


Quiet bling? I like a little gold or silver with my black...goes with my hair coloring.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


U is VERY pretty, Melanie! I don't think you will miss the spine. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Give it another week or two and I should be able to answer questions.  Still in overwhelm with the race at the moment.


I'm making my list, trying to be ready when you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Quiet bling? I like a little gold or silver with my black...goes with my hair coloring.


 :thumbup: That looks good too, I suspect!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, Urquhart is simply fabulous. I love it. Bon is lovely, too. Quite different in the fine thread.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


Your Urquhart is gorgeous, Melanie. BON also looks good - how are your eyes coping with the black?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I love your U. It is gorgeous. It looks great spineless.  Your BON looks wonderful also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you been able to find out anything about your water bill, Julie?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Went to the wrong thread !
Tanya ..your pretty GD seems delighted with the re-model .
Dodie ..Why are you aying slit and dram when knitting ?
Melanie .What a beautiful shawl you have made .Glad you sorted a mistake before going too far.
Ronie ..wise move not giving opinions ...Amyknits may have got herself in trouble for it .
Elizabeth ..you do come up with ingenious ideas .
DFL ...good luck with the move and hope DH does not get you into a box .
Pam ..self discipline ..Not too bad at it but can be persuaded to change at times.
Caryn ..buying and selling is stressful getting it in sync .More and more people are renting now as it is so hard to raise the deposit needed .
Toni..don't tell Elizabeth you are making a list or she may run for cover .
I am wondering what that huge bright thing is in the sky again .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

A l-o-n-g time ago, several of us questioned how to make the leaves on a similar project. Currently, this pattern is free on ravelry with all of the instructions. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Went to the wrong thread !
> Tanya ..your pretty GD seems delighted with the re-model .
> Dodie ..Why are you aying slit and dram when knitting ?
> Melanie .What a beautiful shawl you have made .Glad you sorted a mistake before going too far.
> ...


LOL! Maybe I shouldn't have given her a warning.  Mostly, I am wanting to be organized and ready when she does have time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a fun take on mitred squares, Tanya. (not free or released yet) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fifth-floor-walk-up-poncho


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Way too many. I'm working on getting the list whittled down.


 :thumbup: and I'm sure you will, all in good time. But of course the castonitis bug will most likely bite again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I frogged the doily  and tried starting a new one.. than my eye's gave out so here I am.. LOL I think I just might as well do the Niebling that some of us got the pattern too... at least there is a forum for it.. and if there are any issues lets hope they found them
> 
> The rain has stopped finally... the wind is still blowing but not as bad... Pam we can blame this wretched winter for all the WIP's you have.. LOL we can't seem to get outside for more than a day at a time... might as well knit right??
> 
> I have no WIP's and am having a hard time getting going on something.. I am also partly waiting for the Sock LP I have my second skein to wind still so I ca do both at the same time


Oh no, no wips? Did you try the amigurami yet? I am trying the bunny. I am doing the head, but I am not sure about the decrease, so I have to look that up- or just fudge it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


Melanie, both are very well done. Love the way you did the inserts with those great cables on U and the beads. I don't think that spine will be missed at all.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Went to the wrong thread !
> Tanya ..your pretty GD seems delighted with the re-model .
> Dodie ..Why are you aying slit and dram when knitting ?
> Melanie .What a beautiful shawl you have made .Glad you sorted a mistake before going too far.
> ...


Ann, I think it is a good idea to rent first, especially if you don't know the area you are moving to. 
Enjoy the sun


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


U is beautiful. I think you may be the only one to notice the missing decreases in the mesh section. I like the black BON, even if black is hard on the eyes to work on. It will be very dramatic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have you been able to find out anything about your water bill, Julie?


Only that it could be as the plumber says- no certainty as yet- the tap may take till Monday, when we will be able to turn the water off, and check if that cuts off my supply. I am getting rather worn out by the uncertainty. Thanks for asking, Toni!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> 50 to 65 is comfortable...40-50 with light/no breeze --> heavenly! I don't need more than a sweater for the lowest range.
> 
> I wrote to a number of my buddy-list members who I knew didn't comment often here. Jessica-Jean is one I watch for in the Newest Topics...though I don't go looking in "The Attic" for those items.
> 
> Not a criticism...I don't have a thick enough emotional skin to put up with the tone some of the topics have gone to. One reason my Watched Topics is slimmer than you might think.


I have to agree with you about The Attic and other general conversations. I may like the topics but the tone is often way to egotistical and nasty which informs me that the topic is only an excuse for ranting and being nasty.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I'm making my list, trying to be ready when you are.


Request: please email me one question per email. I can get to them at odd moments then and you will not be waiting forever to get answers. Also, it won't be so overwhelming all at once.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Toni..don't tell Elizabeth you are making a list or she may run for cover .


Too late - I already panicked! :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie your Urquhart is stunning... you are going to look amazing!! and I love your BON... I am surprised it is as large as it is


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> This is a great video worth listening to.
> 
> http://www.onbeing.org/blog/world-through-hands/3931


Very nice Caryn. I like the idea of her heavy stone and it makes me remember the bags of raw alpaca given to me and just sitting buried. This might be a good thing to try. I also like her philosophical perspective and am going to try to engage my DIL and GD in a joint process. Thanx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> A l-o-n-g time ago, several of us questioned how to make the leaves on a similar project. Currently, this pattern is free on ravelry with all of the instructions.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


Thanks Toni! I have some yarn that would look nice in this... hopefully  I will play with it today.. it will give my eyes a break from the thread 

Ann I didn't really know what happened to Amy but we were friends and then she was gone.. I do remember some heated conversations though.. maybe she got fed up and just left.. she would of liked it here in the LP


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is a fun take on mitred squares, Tanya. (not free or released yet) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fifth-floor-walk-up-poncho


Great Toni. I see more and more creative projects with miter squares. They really lend themselves to different design projects. Will add this one to my list for presentation. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh no, no wips? Did you try the amigurami yet? I am trying the bunny. I am doing the head, but I am not sure about the decrease, so I have to look that up- or just fudge it.


What is your problem with the decrease? Making an assumption here, a basic decrease is done like this: insert your needle into the next stitch and pull up your loop. then insert your needle into the next stitch and pull up a second loop. 3 loops on the hook. Now YO and pull thru all 3 loops on the hook. If doing a hdc or dc you do the stitch leaving the last loop on the hook. So you can do decreases with sc, hdc, dc, etc like this. This process will pull the stitches to be decreased together.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I had to go back to the last LP to see your GD in her beautiful sweater... you can tell she is thrilled with it... It is great she has such a nice yard to play in too!!!

I wouldn't worry too much over her ideals yet.. she is young and most of her world revolves around her parents.. once she is off to school a few years she will find her own ways of thinking... my neighbor use to say.. "they are all yours until they start school" My good friends son was so literal!! for example we were getting ready to go somewhere and were packing up the car.. I told him to toss something in the trunk and he stood back and was about to toss it in the trunk! LOL I told him I meant to _put_ in the trunk!!  I was much more careful with my words after that..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni! I have some yarn that would look nice in this... hopefully  I will play with it today.. it will give my eyes a break from the thread
> 
> Ann I didn't really know what happened to Amy but we were friends and then she was gone.. I do remember some heated conversations though.. maybe she got fed up and just left.. she would of liked it here in the LP


I understand she said some pretty self-centered and nasty things and people took her on. The conversations must have been obnoxious beyond acceptability and they were removed from KP so no way to check realities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--glad you did the fix quickly so it didn't sit and gnaw at you. Your U is beautiful even without the spine. No one will ever notice. Love the yarn. Also love the Black BON and envy your ability to visually work with that color.

Amigurumi--thanx for getting us started on a crochet project. Just may be able to get those cuties done quickly. Have 3 little ones that will enjoy these toys.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I had to go back to the last LP to see your GD in her beautiful sweater... you can tell she is thrilled with it... It is great she has such a nice yard to play in too!!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much over her ideals yet.. she is young and most of her world revolves around her parents.. once she is off to school a few years she will find her own ways of thinking... my neighbor use to say.. "they are all yours until they start school" My good friends son was so literal!! for example we were getting ready to go somewhere and were packing up the car.. I told him to toss something in the trunk and he stood back and was about to toss it in the trunk! LOL I told him I meant to _put_ in the trunk!!  I was much more careful with my words after that..


We forget that children don't understand our language idioms automatically, and that we had to learn them, too, so they are very literal  .

I also think a lot of what we hear are children's trying to learn how to fit into the world around them so when they know something, or think they do, we are seeing how they use it. So Barbara's gran wanted a tabby cat and mine demonstrated the length of the dress she wanted and said 5 polka dots because that is a number that speaks to her and probably feels like a lot. But their style of thinking and personality traits are pretty strong by age 5 and really should be understood. I do find it charming to watch their learning process.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> A l-o-n-g time ago, several of us questioned how to make the leaves on a similar project. Currently, this pattern is free on ravelry with all of the instructions.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


That looks interesting! Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> :thumbup: and I'm sure you will, all in good time. But of course the castonitis bug will most likely bite again.


Undoubtedly. Seem to be having that problem a lot lately!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only that it could be as the plumber says- no certainty as yet- the tap may take till Monday, when we will be able to turn the water off, and check if that cuts off my supply. I am getting rather worn out by the uncertainty. Thanks for asking, Toni!


I was wondering, too, Julie. I sure hope they can get it resolved for you soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very interesting video.

Sue[uote=tamarque]Very nice Caryn. I like the idea of her heavy stone and it makes me remember the bags of raw alpaca given to me and just sitting buried. This might be a good thing to try. I also like her philosophical perspective and am going to try to engage my DIL and GD in a joint process. Thanx[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Made no progress on SW, after discovering an error on Friday, and am still waiting to hear back from the designer. Then when I ripped back, I found some mistakes I made in the section that was ok, and of course messed it up. I don't know what I was doing when I was knitting, must have been daydreaming. So now I have a little more to rip, and think I may put it in time out for a day or two after that. My relaxation has been working on my jigsaw puzzle, although it looks like there may be a piece missing. Hope I am proved wrong. My goal is to finish before Easter. Also going to concentrate on Butterflies. It is time to finish it.

Also ran into my rabbit this morning as I was getting ready to go out. I had opened the garage door a few minutes earlier, and I think he was contemplating going in until I disturbed him. Good to know he is still around!

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> We forget that children don't understand our language idioms automatically, and that we had to learn them, too, so they are very literal  .
> 
> I also think a lot of what we hear are children's trying to learn how to fit into the world around them so when they know something, or think they do, we are seeing how they use it. So Barbara's gran wanted a tabby cat and mine demonstrated the length of the dress she wanted and said 5 polka dots because that is a number that speaks to her and probably feels like a lot. But their style of thinking and personality traits are pretty strong by age 5 and really should be understood. I do find it charming to watch their learning process.


I find boys so much different. Posted the tabby cat on the last LP but here it is again. I was very happy to find "tabby-like" yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, he is purrfect :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick check in. Many thanks to all the kind comments on my Urquhart. Spine or no spine it will be fine. The black BON is only a problem when I drop a bead - I have black granite countertops and I generally knit standing in the kitchen. I also have black tile floors so finding a dropped bead is challenging, lol. Hope all enjoy the rest of the day.

Love the tabby Barbara.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--your tabby is terrific. When my gd was 1, I did an Alan Dart pattern for a cat. It was so badly proportioned but figured if not recognizable it would still be a warm, cuddly for her. She took one look at it and said 'cat' which made everyone laugh with her recognition. I was actually quite surprised so guess the thing captured the cat essence. Did your gs see it as a tabby?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Just a quick check in. Many thanks to all the kind comments on my Urquhart. Spine or no spine it will be fine. The black BON is only a problem when I drop a bead - I have black granite countertops and I generally knit standing in the kitchen. I also have black tile floors so finding a dropped bead is challenging, lol. Hope all enjoy the rest of the day.
> 
> Love the tabby Barbara.


Hmmm? Seems like you really like Black!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Made no progress on SW, after discovering an error on Friday, and am still waiting to hear back from the designer. Then when I ripped back, I found some mistakes I made in the section that was ok, and of course messed it up. I don't know what I was doing when I was knitting, must have been daydreaming. So now I have a little more to rip, and think I may put it in time out for a day or two after that. My relaxation has been working on my jigsaw puzzle, although it looks like there may be a piece missing. Hope I am proved wrong. My goal is to finish before Easter. Also going to concentrate on Butterflies. It is time to finish it.
> 
> Also ran into my rabbit this morning as I was getting ready to go out. I had opened the garage door a few minutes earlier, and I think he was contemplating going in until I disturbed him. Good to know he is still around!
> 
> Sue


I usually see making such errors as a reflection of my distractions/worries. You did have some difficult days recently so probably a good thing to set SW aside and decompress. Puzzles are such good relaxation but so annoying when a piece disappears. Do you save your finished puzzles? Mount them?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--your tabby is terrific. When my gd was 1, I did an Alan Dart pattern for a cat. It was so badly proportioned but figured if not recognizable it would still be a warm, cuddly for her. She took one look at it and said 'cat' which made everyone laugh with her recognition. I was actually quite surprised so guess the thing captured the cat essence. Did your gs see it as a tabby?


Thanks Norma, Melanie and Tanya.

Funny you should say that about the Alan Dart pattern. That is how this one started but it looked more like an owl than a cat. I kept the legs M tail and ears and incorporated them into another pattern. But she did see it as a tabby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was wondering, too, Julie. I sure hope they can get it resolved for you soon.


That would be so good, Pam!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I printed out pincha shawl. Looks interesting

Tanya, love that poncho. It makes you look twice to be sure you saw what you saw. 

Caryn, I did listen to the video. Very good. Her voice is so calm and peaceful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, pulling for a quick and final resolution to your water problem. 

Barbara, love your tabby! 

Ronie and Tanya, when our firstborn was about 4-5, DH was dealing with the possibility of being fired from his job. We talked about it as we were driving around doing errands. After awhile, DS piped up from the back seat, "When is Dad getting burned?" Believe me, we clarified the matter for him immediately and were much more careful with our words.

Got a good start on my Summer Lime, with the driving yesterday and the doctor's appointment this morning. Almost up to the arms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bev!

It is funny how children hear things!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, pulling for a quick and final resolution to your water problem.
> 
> Barbara, love your tabby!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Lilac. It is not so purple IRL unless you see it under fluorescent lights instead of incandescent bulbs. So I photographed it in the laundry room, lol. I messed up the mesh sections by not doing the center decreases (totally missed that in the instructions) so it should actually have a spine. There is a third cable band but it is folded up at the neck.
> 
> Also a photo of the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


They are both very beautiful. I didn't see the beads on the lilac one. Once you notice them, they stand out very nicely. Just really exceptional work. Your BON is very nice too, although I couldn't see the beads at all!

I plan on starting my BON this week, but things change, so I'll just take it as it comes. I had to take out 2 rows on the SW as I was trying to do something and a bunch of it came off, and no lifeline! So now, life line much more often than every inch which is about every 8 rows or so.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ann asked "Dodie ..Why are you saying slit and dram when knitting ?"

All I can say is I have a potty mouth and those are better than what I say!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My relaxation has been working on my jigsaw puzzle, although it looks like there may be a piece missing. Hope I am proved wrong. My goal is to finish before Easter. Also going to concentrate on Butterflies. It is time to finish it.
> 
> Also ran into my rabbit this morning as I was getting ready to go out. I had opened the garage door a few minutes earlier, and I think he was contemplating going in until I disturbed him. Good to know he is still around!
> 
> Sue


Be careful with the missing piece. It could be your DH has taken it so he can put in the last piece. My DH did that to me once and I've not made another puzzle since. He really made me mad.

I'll bet the rabbit is just the prettiest thing. I've seen the pictures and he seems to be very happy in your garden.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I find boys so much different. Posted the tabby cat on the last LP but here it is again. I was very happy to find "tabby-like" yarn.


He is really great! That yarn was a lucky find.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks Norma, Melanie and Tanya.
> 
> Funny you should say that about the Alan Dart pattern. That is how this one started but it looked more like an owl than a cat. I kept the legs M tail and ears and incorporated them into another pattern. But she did see it as a tabby!


So happy to know it wasn't just me with his patterns. I even ordered the yarn from England so it would have the same affect and gauge as his pattern. Kids have such an elaborate imagination and empathetic relationship with the world around them. We need to learn more from them


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann asked "Dodie ..Why are you saying slit and dram when knitting ?"
> 
> All I can say is I have a potty mouth and those are better than what I say!


I would venture to say you have lots more company than you realize. We just are all so very polite here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Too late - I already panicked! :lol:


NOOOOOO!!!! For you, I am sure these will be easy peasy questions. I will gladly send them off to you one at a time. Great idea!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ..If you stood in my kitchen you may think you are at home .Are the cupboards white by any chance ?
Barbara ..the pussykins is super .
Bev ..good progress on car knitting .
Dodie ..think Tanya may well have hit the nail on the head. 
Sue ...lovely to see the rabbit but hope it has no intention of snatching from your veg.
Amigurumi ..sorry not joining in the crochet as I need to get on with some WIP s.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad you all liked the patterns. 

Sometimes the stress of the unknown is worse than the actual facts. Hang in there, Julie. Go do something fun and relaxing with Ringo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, here is another link for you dealing with mistakes, from the Roving Crafters. Her causal attitude and humor remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman, but not as dry. So enjoy:

http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/02/24/beware-the-thread-crochet/

Psst, there is even a free crochet project down near the bottom.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here is another link for you dealing with mistakes, from the Roving Crafters. Her causal attitude and humor remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman, but not as dry. So enjoy:
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/02/24/beware-the-thread-crochet/
> 
> Psst, there is even a free crochet project down near the bottom.


Fun pattern! Thank you, Tanya!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here is another link for you dealing with mistakes, from the Roving Crafters. Her causal attitude and humor remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman, but not as dry. So enjoy:
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/02/24/beware-the-thread-crochet/
> 
> Psst, there is even a free crochet project down near the bottom.


Very cute.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Did any of you get the Knitting Daily email today with the Entrelac Masters Class offering? It looks a whole lot like what we did a while ago. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for explaining the decrease Tanya. I did as you said and it worked. I know I've done it before, but I do it so infrequently that I never remember. 
Btw, I went back to the last lp and your gd looks so happy with her sweater. She is such a cutie. 

Very cute tabby cat Barbara. Bet he was well loved. 

Oh no Sue. That SW is sure giving you trouble. It definitely deserves to be in time out! Glad the puzzle is more relaxing. Sure hope you're not missing a piece though. 

Tanya, That was a funny link from roving crafters. She has a synonym for castonitis- startupitis so we are obviously not the only ones with this disease. Those coasters sure are pretty. 

Toni, I did get that email today and I did think of our entrelac weeks. That skirt they showed was really nice. I still would love to do the lace entrelac scarf pattern that Norma did with us. And I have yet to finish the hat I started so long ago!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you for explaining the decrease Tanya. I did as you said and it worked. I know I've done it before, but I do it so infrequently that I never remember.
> Btw, I went back to the last lp and your gd looks so happy with her sweater. She is such a cutie.
> 
> Very cute tabby cat Barbara. Bet he was well loved.
> ...


Funny that I didn't receive the Knitting Daily post today. Looked it up though so thanx. I am sure it is a good class but we have done it so are masters--right!

Glad my explanation for crochet decreases was clear and helped you.

And that you enjoyed the Roving Crafters. I think she is a good blogger and covers lots of interesting techniques.

Yeh, gd is really a cutie and knows it. A little ham with photography.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Made no progress on SW, after discovering an error on Friday, and am still waiting to hear back from the designer. Then when I ripped back, I found some mistakes I made in the section that was ok, and of course messed it up. I don't know what I was doing when I was knitting, must have been daydreaming. So now I have a little more to rip, and think I may put it in time out for a day or two after that. My relaxation has been working on my jigsaw puzzle, although it looks like there may be a piece missing. Hope I am proved wrong. My goal is to finish before Easter. Also going to concentrate on Butterflies. It is time to finish it.
> 
> Also ran into my rabbit this morning as I was getting ready to go out. I had opened the garage door a few minutes earlier, and I think he was contemplating going in until I disturbed him. Good to know he is still around!
> 
> Sue


Sorry, Sue, you're having troubles again with your SW. Will be interested to hear what the designer says about your question.

Glad your bunny is still around.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I find boys so much different. Posted the tabby cat on the last LP but here it is again. I was very happy to find "tabby-like" yarn.


He looks great, Barbara!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev!
> 
> It is funny how children hear things!


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here is another link for you dealing with mistakes, from the Roving Crafters. Her causal attitude and humor remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman, but not as dry. So enjoy:
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/02/24/beware-the-thread-crochet/
> 
> Psst, there is even a free crochet project down near the bottom.


Thank you, Tanya! Great pattern!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Tanya, That was a funny link from roving crafters. She has a synonym for castonitis- startupitis so we are obviously not the only ones with this disease. Those coasters sure are pretty.


StartUpItis is the crocheter's syndrome...Which I suffer from frequently! CastOnItis is the knitter's syndrome. I caught the knitting symptom from all y'all. Computers have no screening tool to catch these viria.

And Sisu is rightfully laughing at me. I meant to say CastOnItis for the knitters disease.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> StartUpItis is the crocheter's syndrome...Which I suffer from frequently! StartUpItis is the knitter's syndrome. I caught the knitting symptom from all y'all. Computers have no screening tool to catch these viria.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spring Wood Shawl Correction*
Just heard back from the designer. She has uploaded new Charts 5d and 5e. At the beginning of row 120 in Chart 5d there was a yo which was not intended to be there as there had been a yo on the last stitch of row 120 of Chart c which had made that effectively a double yo, which it was not meant to be. I just downloaded this page, but when I looked she had not mentioned it on the project page. I had picked up the error when I knit row 122 as I had an extra stitch. I just reknit row 120 today, but I am going to take a breather from it for a day or two and focus on Butterflies.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree too. Have looked a few times at topics there, but like you say some people get rather nasty, so now I don't even bother looking.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I have to agree with you about The Attic and other general conversations. I may like the topics but the tone is often way to egotistical and nasty which informs me that the topic is only an excuse for ranting and being nasty.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tamarque, loved seeing the pic iofyour GD in her sweater.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Tanya I had to go back to the last LP to see your GD in her beautiful sweater... you can tell she is thrilled with it... It is great she has such a nice yard to play in too!!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much over her ideals yet.. she is young and most of her world revolves around her parents.. once she is off to school a few years she will find her own ways of thinking... my neighbor use to say.. "they are all yours until they start school" My good friends son was so literal!! for example we were getting ready to go somewhere and were packing up the car.. I told him to toss something in the trunk and he stood back and was about to toss it in the trunk! LOL I told him I meant to _put_ in the trunk!!  I was much more careful with my words after that..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very true.

I just got it straightened out again and am putting it aside for a day or two. That will give me a chance to work on Butterflies.

I was hoping to maybe frame this puzzle. I got annoyed before dinner
as I inadvertently knocked the puzzle and messed up one edge, which I am rebuilding again.

My DH got his CAT scan results which only showed a little inflammation. Otherwise all was ok, but the dr is recommending some PT for his back.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I usually see making such errors as a reflection of my distractions/worries. You did have some difficult days recently so probably a good thing to set SW aside and decompress. Puzzles are such good relaxation but so annoying when a piece disappears. Do you save your finished puzzles? Mount them?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news for your DH Sue. How fun to see the bunny again.

Ann, we have cinnamon wood cabinets, sort of a reddish stain. We were going to go with natural finished cabinets but I found a door sample with cinnamon and told DH we should get it. He was skeptical since they are custom cabinets and if we don't like it, it is cost prohibitive to change them. But the risk turned into reward and we both love the kitchen. 

No knitting yet today but I will get to knit at odd times throughout the day tomorrow. I am working at a local polling location and the clerk (I am the assistant clerk) brings her needlepoint so knitting is acceptable. We are a small precinct so there is a lot of time with no voters. It is a long day however; we start at 5:30 am and don't get out until sometime after 8pm. I have to wait until the equipment gets picked up so it could be 8 or it could be 11. I will not be able to check in with the LP until I get home though. I wonder how many pages you ladies will fill up


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. I began it on 1st March. It was a little break from knitting, and I really enjoyed doing it. I am definitely going to glue it and frame it.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. I began it on 1st March. It was a little break from knitting, and I really enjoyed doing it. I am definitely going to glue it and frame it.
> 
> Sue


It looks to me like there is a couple of pieces missing, will that be a problem?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, they are all there. It is probably just the bits in the shade, in the middle if the balls of yarn. Actually we thought we were missing one piece, but found it on the floor hiding under my tea trolley.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It looks to me like there is a couple of pieces missing, will that be a problem?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, they are all there. It is probably just the bits in the shade. Actually we thought we were missing one piece, but found it on the floor hiding under my tea trolley.
> 
> Sue


That is good, then!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

An interesting shawl with Aran and lace:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-woods-owl-shawl

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, cute shawl. Love your puzzle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. I began it on 1st March. It was a little break from knitting, and I really enjoyed doing it. I am definitely going to glue it and frame it.
> 
> Sue


Yay!! It looks great, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> An interesting shawl with Aran and lace:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-woods-owl-shawl
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. It's a cute pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Very true.
> 
> I just got it straightened out again and am putting it aside for a day or two. That will give me a chance to work on Butterflies.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear. If a puzzle piece is missing, how incredibly frustrating.

Working on Butterflies sounds like a good thing with its simple and repetitive pattern. Meditative and relaxing. Sounds like you really could use something like that.

Great that DH's exam is showing nothing serious. However, getting the inflammation down is very important so it doesn't get any worse. Did they define the inflammation or its cause?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So glad you have all the puzzle pieces. You really needed something that finished well right now. It will make an interested piece framed and hung. Do you use double sided tape on a backer board?

Thanx for the shawl pattern. It is very interesting. I appreciated her blog notes about difficulty writing up patterns. Based on writing up the Toddler Miter Square sweater pattern, I do so agree. That experience has made me resistant to writing up the adult version.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is wonderful news for you and your DH, Sue! Your puzzle is beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn and everyone!! I am still knitting the shawl I designed in entralac. I really must finish it. I frogged the first attempt as the yarn was too light to support the structure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am glad to hear DH received some more positive news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. I began it on 1st March. It was a little break from knitting, and I really enjoyed doing it. I am definitely going to glue it and frame it.
> 
> Sue


Fabulous! It will make a super picture :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> An interesting shawl with Aran and lace:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/into-the-woods-owl-shawl
> 
> Sue


I liked that. A bit different.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, cute shawl. Love your puzzle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, forgot to mention. I am glad that your DH got some good news back. When will they take the appendix?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. We won't know until his next appointment with surgeon at the end of the month.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, forgot to mention. I am glad that your DH got some good news back. When will they take the appendix?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank goodness that wasn't the case. I would have been mad had he done that. I am glad we found the piece, actually it was two pieces. It was funny yesterday as it was a little like trying to knit faster if you are worried about having enough yarn. I kept on thinking I didn't have enough pieces (nothing as simple as just one missing piece, maybe 10 or), so every time I found one piece, had to go for the next. I never expected to finish it last night. My goal was to finish before Easter, when the family comes over and I will need that table. I couldn't resist texting them all last night with a pic of the puzzle and saying that they are all invited for Easter. Maybe in a month or two, I wouldn't mind doing another one. Since we started going to the Outer Banks a few years ago, I have wanted to do one with seashells. We aren't going until mid-August, so doing that beforehand would be a good warmup for the beach.

Sue quote=Dodie R.]Be careful with the missing piece. It could be your DH has taken it so he can put in the last piece. My DH did that to me once and I've not made another puzzle since. He really made me mad.

I'll bet the rabbit is just the prettiest thing. I've seen the pictures and he seems to be very happy in your garden.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. I should try and do my BON this week too.i

I don't do lifelines. I tried a few years ago, but wasn't struck with them. With fingering yarn, I am quite happy now to sit up at table and take off the needles and just rip it, and then pick up again. With lace I daren't do that as the stitches are almost too small to see.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I plan on starting my BON this week, but things change, so I'll just take it as it comes. I had to take out 2 rows on the SW as I was trying to do something and a bunch of it came off, and no lifeline! So now, life line much more often than every inch which is about every 8 rows or so.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. I began it on 1st March. It was a little break from knitting, and I really enjoyed doing it. I am definitely going to glue it and frame it.
> 
> Sue


Well done, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Tanya. I had never heard the term "thread crochet" before. That's what my grandmother did, even into her 90s. I think she didn't really look at her work, so small stitches didn't bother her.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Okay, here is another link for you dealing with mistakes, from the Roving Crafters. Her causal attitude and humor remind me of Elizabeth Zimmerman, but not as dry. So enjoy:
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2015/02/24/beware-the-thread-crochet/
> 
> Psst, there is even a free crochet project down near the bottom.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth. The next one will be of seashells. I love collecting shells at the beach, and we are off to the Outer Banks in mid August with family so that will get me in the anticipatory mood.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Well done, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. The next one will be of seashells. I love collecting shells at the beach, and we are off to the Outer Banks in mid August with family so that will get me in the anticipatory mood.
> 
> Sue


Maybe a suggestion made to Bev will work for you, too. Take photos of shells, even creating a display. Then have a puzzle made from a special pic. That would feel very special to me.

BTW, where do you buy your puzzles. I used to get them, years ago, at a high end book store in NYC called Brentanos. They would carry a lot of the art puzzles from the Metropolitan Museum of Art which still sells them I believe. They became a bit too pricey for me and I left the City and life ran in other directions for many years. Recently I got a huge number of puzzles on Freecycle so was limited to other people's taste. However, there were a couple of art ones like a Renoir.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for the link, Tanya. I had never heard the term "thread crochet" before. That's what my grandmother did, even into her 90s. I think she didn't really look at her work, so small stitches didn't bother her.
> 
> Sue


I love the way history keeps weaving itself into our lives.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just watched the end of a movie called Big Driver. It was about a woman brutalized by a man, I guess of trucker. I missed most of it but she goes after this guy, killing him and a couple of others. There seems to be an older woman who 'visits' her with observations, advice and encouragement, a salty type of person. At the end of the film the woman who was attacked, a writer, is beginning a new novel and this older visitor is given a new page to read. In the background are 3 women sitting on a couch and knitting. The 'visitor' is saying something to the effect that logic and politeness is not everything; sometimes you just need to go with your feelings and get payback. The chorus of knitters on the couch are laughing to each other knowingly over this pronouncement. The writer listens to her muse and names the new book The Willow Grove Knitting Society Payback! (or something very close). Isn't it fun how knitting just keeps popping up in all kinds of cultural venues.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought I might add some free patterns to the mix...these were some I found today:

You've seen the Baa'a sheep hat, well here are some socks:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/far-me

A lovely crescent shawl with embossed leaves that resemble a cabled insert:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrietta-road-shawl

Carrot shaped crocheted Easter treat bag...love this one for the kids:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-treat-bag

And have you seen this...I love the use of color in this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burlesque-shawl

Very simple fingerless gloves with lace pattern...and one picture shows beads:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rendezvous-snowflake-mitts

Okay, hope you enjoy....the packing is going well...now we are taking out picture hangers/nails and touching up the walls. Also working outside to spruce things up a bit.

At this point, I am just glad that we will have help loading the truck on this end and unloading on the other. All my children and grandchildren are coming for our arrival...I've decided to watch the children and let others do the heavy work...then my daughters (one is my daughter-in-law...but to me she is my "new" daughter) will help me do some initial unpacking.

Okay, now I have to get busy...it is early, but that's when I get the most done...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I thought I might add some free patterns to the mix...these were some I found today:
> 
> You've seen the Baa'a sheep hat, well here are some socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/far-me
> ...


I am in awe of you having such an organized and successful packing/moving. It is always such a disruptive and anxiety filled experience for most people. And you even had time to play Jane and send us a list of new patterns. Thanx for that. Am wondering about reducing the sock pattern to a size for a young child. And do like that Burlesque shawl.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am in awe of you having such an organized and successful packing/moving. It is always such a disruptive and anxiety filled experience for most people. And you even had time to play Jane and send us a list of new patterns. Thanx for that. Am wondering about reducing the sock pattern to a size for a young child. And do like that Burlesque shawl.


I am not an expert in color work, but if I were to do these for a child...I would just do 1, 2, or 3 sheep...and keep the size of the motif the same. I haven't seen any "tiny" sheep motifs lately...but then since I don't do so much color work, I am not "in the loop"...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn and everyone!! I am still knitting the shawl I designed in entralac. I really must finish it. I frogged the first attempt as the yarn was too light to support the structure.


Yeah! I was wondering about that. :thumbup:



britgirl said:


> ...I don't do lifelines. I tried a few years ago, but wasn't struck with them. With fingering yarn, I am quite happy now to sit up at table and take off the needles and just rip it, and then pick up again. With lace I daren't do that as the stitches are almost too small to see.....


I don't particularly care for them either, especially the next row after one has been put in, but there are times when I am really glad that I did use one.



britgirl said:


> ...The next one will be of seashells. I love collecting shells at the beach,...


What a fun way to anticipate a special vacation. 



tamarque said:


> I love the way history keeps weaving itself into our lives.


Isn't it great?! Everything we do is built on what was done in the past. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I thought I might add some free patterns to the mix...these were some I found today:
> 
> You've seen the Baa'a sheep hat, well here are some socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/far-me
> ...


Thank you for the pattern contributions, DFL. 

I, too, am most impressed with how your packing is going. Maybe some of that organization could rub off over the airwaves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am not an expert in color work, but if I were to do these for a child...I would just do 1, 2, or 3 sheep...and keep the size of the motif the same. I haven't seen any "tiny" sheep motifs lately...but then since I don't do so
> 
> I was thinking along the same lines--fewer sheep but we have the intarsia pattern. Since it would be a small project, working with several yarn threads would be doable for me, not making me too crazy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, pulling for a quick and final resolution to your water problem.
> 
> Barbara, love your tabby!
> 
> Got a good start on my Summer Lime, with the driving yesterday and the doctor's appointment this morning. Almost up to the arms.


Thank you, Bev. I love car trips for knitting. Luckily my husband likes to drive.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Barbara ..the pussykins is super .
> s.


Thank you, Ann, Caryn and Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, they are all there. It is probably just the bits in the shade, in the middle if the balls of yarn. Actually we thought we were missing one piece, but found it on the floor hiding under my tea trolley.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: It doesn't seem to have taken you long to complete, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am glad to hear DH received some more positive news.


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. I began it on 1st March. It was a little break from knitting, and I really enjoyed doing it. I am definitely going to glue it and frame it.
> 
> Sue


That is worthy of framing! Very pretty. For someone who weaves, I don't have the patience for puzzles. Go figure.

Good news on your DH back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Winter and FG are off the needles but I am not in the mood to block today - too tired. Perhaps tomorrow. Also finished socks for my daughter - her birthday is coming up. Have cast on and done the set up for a sweater for myself but now I am going to have a nap.
I was just musing to myself, I wonder how much knitting Jane has done while she has been off line. Hope she has a good sized French stash.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I thought I might add some free patterns to the mix...these were some I found today:
> 
> You've seen the Baa'a sheep hat, well here are some socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/far-me
> ...


Thanks for the patterns. And you are being very organized with your packing. Here is a funny story about packing our VA house to move to NM. My DH does everything fast. We were packing the kitchen and had a built in desk with drawers. He would pull a drawer, glance at the contents and just turn it over and dump everything in the trash. While he was getting another drawer, I would pull stuff out of the trash. This went on for about three drawers before he was banished. He did the same thing in our office and I had to retrieve our wills from the trash. In retrospect, he was probably very cleverly getting out of packing 😏


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I don't do lifelines. I tried a few years ago, but wasn't struck with them. With fingering yarn, I am quite happy now to sit up at table and take off the needles and just rip it, and then pick up again. With lace I daren't do that as the stitches are almost too small to see.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- I do the something similar. Never learned to use lifelines so if I can't drop stitches down and correct the problem, I'll tink back if it is only 2 or more rows. If I have to drop down more than 2 rows, I pull the needles, rip it back to 2 rows above the problem, then pick up stitches using a smaller needle that I was knitting with. Then proceed to tink the last 2 rows, while resetting markers and ensuring that stitches are oriented correctly on the correct needle size. Sad to admit, that after as much ripping as I've done, my proficiency level is "well practiced".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I do the something similar. Never learned to use lifelines so if I can't drop stitches down and correct the problem, I'll tink back if it is only 2 or more rows. If I have to drop down more than 2 rows, I pull the needles, rip it back to 2 rows above the problem, then pick up stitches using a smaller needle that I was knitting with. Then proceed to tink the last 2 rows, while resetting markers and ensuring that stitches are oriented correctly on the correct needle size. Sad to admit, that after as much ripping as I've done, my proficiency level is "well practiced".


That is pretty much how I do it too, Belle- I've never yet figured the 'lifeline'.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara he is so cute!! I am thinking wildly of any small children that would like a bunny... I can't think of any off the top of my head..  I do want to learn this so I'll give it a good try.. if nothing else it would go well with my Doll Collection


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann asked "Dodie ..Why are you saying slit and dram when knitting ?"
> 
> All I can say is I have a potty mouth and those are better than what I say!


I was thinking those were pretty calm words for when I make a mistake!! LOL I know when I am getting out of hand... Hubby does a deep long breath and I normally bite my tongue and then set it aside when I get to the end of my row!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am so sorry this is giving you fits!! I know the feeling well... I love my LE but it was not as enjoyable for me as it should of been... so much frustration in so many parts of it.. only because I either _don't read the pattern right or it is missing crucial details for me to understand_ I think both applied to the LE.. LOL I do hope you can get through this and the rest will go much more smoothly


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara he is so cute!! I am thinking wildly of any small children that would like a bunny... I can't think of any off the top of my head..  I do want to learn this so I'll give it a good try.. if nothing else it would go well with my Doll Collection


Thank you Ronie. I was thinking about the little amigurumi dogs I made for my granddaughter. Found the pic.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


I am so sad for you. What a cruel blow. It is sad enough to lose someone, but so unexpected is tragic. Lovely that you have wonderful memories. My heart goes out yo you and her family.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job Sue I love the puzzle and would frame it too!!! how cute it will be in your home 

Tanya I was wondering how your friends Coat is coming... are you getting closer to getting started on it?

Bev it sounds like you are making great progress.. is this top down or bottom up? if its bottom up your nearly done


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the patterns. And you are being very organized with your packing. Here is a funny story about packing our VA house to move to NM. My DH does everything fast. We were packing the kitchen and had a built in desk with drawers. He would pull a drawer, glance at the contents and just turn it over and dump everything in the trash. While he was getting another drawer, I would pull stuff out of the trash. This went on for about three drawers before he was banished. He did the same thing in our office and I had to retrieve our wills from the trash. In retrospect, he was probably very cleverly getting out of packing 😏


And this is the reason why we can't find our Birth Certificates and had to pay good money to have them replaced... we promptly put all our 'Important' documents in the safety deposit safe at the bank!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I do the something similar. Never learned to use lifelines so if I can't drop stitches down and correct the problem, I'll tink back if it is only 2 or more rows. If I have to drop down more than 2 rows, I pull the needles, rip it back to 2 rows above the problem, then pick up stitches using a smaller needle that I was knitting with. Then proceed to tink the last 2 rows, while resetting markers and ensuring that stitches are oriented correctly on the correct needle size. Sad to admit, that after as much ripping as I've done, my proficiency level is "well practiced".


my problem is getting those darn stitches oriented correctly on the needle  like you say.. practice will improve that!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


Oh Belle I am so sorry.... That is so hard.. I know... my Mom was just 63 and went in a instant!! we were all in shock.. I'm so glad that you were left with such wonderful gifts from your friendship with her... I pray you find peace in that... ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I do the something similar. Never learned to use lifelines so if I can't drop stitches down and correct the problem, I'll tink back if it is only 2 or more rows. If I have to drop down more than 2 rows, I pull the needles, rip it back to 2 rows above the problem, then pick up stitches using a smaller needle that I was knitting with. Then proceed to tink the last 2 rows, while resetting markers and ensuring that stitches are oriented correctly on the correct needle size. Sad to admit, that after as much ripping as I've done, my proficiency level is "well practiced".


I do something similar but rip that last row slowly stitch by stitch and pick up as I go and then tink a row as you do. I am using a lifeline between charts on SW because of the double yarn overs - I don't trust myself to fix mistakes there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


I'm so very sorry, Belle. It is far too young to go and it really pulls the rug out from under your feet, doesn't it? Concentrate on those wonderful memories and wait for your world to settle back on its axis. We will all be sending you hugs and sympathy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, we get our puzzles at garage sales. And I keep mine if I like them. I have 20-30 puzzles upstairs that I do over and over and over again.

DFL, so happy that your moving is going so well. Thanks for the patterns. 

Barbara, your DH surely knew how to get out of packing. Wow!!

Oh. Belle, so sorry for your sudden and unexpected loss. Hugs and prayers and lots of love coming your way.

Ronie, the borello is bottom up, so yes, I am getting close to the end quite quickly.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Belle..sad about your friend but take solace in the fact she didn't suffer for weeks on end .
Sue...great to frame the puzzle .that shawl is causing you a lot of work. So glad DH has only slight inflammation.All good wishes for the next appointment 
Barbara ...crafty DH .
Norma ..good luck on getting the entrelac finished .
Liked the shawl with the owls Sue and kept some from DFL thanks both .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, very pretty patterns. Thank you. It sounds as though the packing is going well. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


My deepest condolences for your loss. It is so sad to lose a cherished friend


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Anne. It is next on the list.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I do the something similar. Never learned to use lifelines so if I can't drop stitches down and correct the problem, I'll tink back if it is only 2 or more rows. If I have to drop down more than 2 rows, I pull the needles, rip it back to 2 rows above the problem, then pick up stitches using a smaller needle that I was knitting with. Then proceed to tink the last 2 rows, while resetting markers and ensuring that stitches are oriented correctly on the correct needle size. Sad to admit, that after as much ripping as I've done, my proficiency level is "well practiced".


But you feel comfortable fixing your projects this way. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


Oh, Belle! I am so sorry to hear your shocking news. Hugs and prayers are heading your way. For your sake, I am thankful for the wonderful memories you have of her.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, I am so sorry about the loss of your dear friend. hopefully your memories will be if some comfort.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got an email from Jane. Apparently they can receive phone calls, but not make them now and the phone company says the signal is too weak for Internet, and they are trying to convince them that they had service there the past 11 years. Hopefully this will be resolved soon. Otherwise all is fine with her.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, cute shawl. Love your puzzle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Yay!! It looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It will be the first time to do this, so gave to read up on it and get whatever supplies.

Sue


tamarque said:


> So glad you have all the puzzle pieces. You really needed something that finished well right now. It will make an interested piece framed and hung. Do you use double sided tape on a backer board?
> 
> Thanx for the shawl pattern. It is very interesting. I appreciated her blog notes about difficulty writing up patterns. Based on writing up the Toddler Miter Square sweater pattern, I do so agree. That experience has made me resistant to writing up the adult version.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> That is wonderful news for you and your DH, Sue! Your puzzle is beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Fabulous! It will make a super picture :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. We still don't know. He doesn't go back to see the surgeon until the end of the month.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, forgot to mention. I am glad that your DH got some good news back. When will they take the appendix?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Well done, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the links.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> I thought I might add some free patterns to the mix...these were some I found today:
> 
> You've seen the Baa'a sheep hat, well here are some socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/far-me
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't want to over-load with entrelac, but look what I found!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patsy-patchwork


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I was surprised how quickly I did it. I definitely wanted to free up the table for Easter.

Sue


linda09 said:


> :thumbup: It doesn't seem to have taken you long to complete, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the update from Jane, Sue. It is good the know they are OK


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I don't want to over-load with entrelac, but look what I found!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patsy-patchwork


Neat :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the update from Jane, Sue. It is good the know they are OK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


I am so sorry Belle- 63, now a days is very young to die, she will leave a large void, but good that you are concentrating on positive memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Ronie. I was thinking about the little amigurumi dogs I made for my granddaughter. Found the pic.


These are fun! What yarn did you use. Barbara?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the update from Jane, Sue. It is good the know they are OK


It is indeed- I was wondering when we would hear from her- it seemed to be taking a long time, now we know why.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, forgot to mention. I am glad that your DH got some good news back. When will they take the appendix?


Ditto from me, Sue. I'm sure it was a huge relief for both of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the pattern contributions, DFL.
> 
> I, too, am most impressed with how your packing is going. Maybe some of that organization could rub off over the airwaves.


Ditto from me, DFL!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Bev. I love car trips for knitting. Luckily my husband likes to drive.


Me, too, and I'm lucky that way, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Winter and FG are off the needles but I am not in the mood to block today - too tired. Perhaps tomorrow. Also finished socks for my daughter - her birthday is coming up. Have cast on and done the set up for a sweater for myself but now I am going to have a nap.
> I was just musing to myself, I wonder how much knitting Jane has done while she has been off line. Hope she has a good sized French stash.


Well done on getting them off the needles. I'm still working on my FG (or rather it's sitting there waiting for me to get back to working on it).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


Oh, Belle, I'm so, so sorry to hear that! It must be devastating for all of you. Sending many prayers, much love, and warm and gentle hugs your way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Ronie. I was thinking about the little amigurumi dogs I made for my granddaughter. Found the pic.


Cute!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do something similar but rip that last row slowly stitch by stitch and pick up as I go and then tink a row as you do. I am using a lifeline between charts on SW because of the double yarn overs - I don't trust myself to fix mistakes there.


That's how I do it, too, and I'm also using lifelines on SW for the same reason. I've mostly gotten away from them in most of my projects.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got an email from Jane. Apparently they can receive phone calls, but not make them now and the phone company says the signal is too weak for Internet, and they are trying to convince them that they had service there the past 11 years. Hopefully this will be resolved soon. Otherwise all is fine with her.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the update on Jane, Sue. Glad she's doing well, but we really miss her here. I hope they can get that internet issue sorted out with the phone company.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are fun! What yarn did you use. Barbara?


Thanks, Jukie, I love them. They aren't the easiest thing to make because they are so tiny. The patterns are from a book by Mitsuki Hoshi called Ami Ami Dogs. The book calls for thread, I assume crochet thread, but you can make them larger depending upon the yarn used and a size 4 crochet hook. For the chihuahua I used Panda Soy from Crystal Palace yarn in fingering weight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm

It's fun learning something new.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Pam. It does look like it would be fun. Look forward to seeing your finished scarf.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> It's fun learning something new.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's looking good, Pam. It does look like it would be fun. Look forward to seeing your finished scarf.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. Friday afternoon!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I do the something similar. Never learned to use lifelines so if I can't drop stitches down and correct the problem, I'll tink back if it is only 2 or more rows. If I have to drop down more than 2 rows, I pull the needles, rip it back to 2 rows above the problem, then pick up stitches using a smaller needle that I was knitting with. Then proceed to tink the last 2 rows, while resetting markers and ensuring that stitches are oriented correctly on the correct needle size. Sad to admit, that after as much ripping as I've done, my proficiency level is "well practiced".


That is my exact protocol, too. It just feels faster and easier than putting in life lines despite all the admonitions to do so. And like you, I have become proficient in frogging, followed by tinking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


What a tragedy Belle and so sorry for your loss and the pain of it. Age 63, should really be seen as a very young age for such an occurrence.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> my problem is getting those darn stitches oriented correctly on the needle  like you say.. practice will improve that!! LOL


I figured out how to knit the stitches when on backwards and then learned that Annie Moddest (I think it is her) talks about combination knitting. I looked into that and saw that it was how I handled backwards stitches. So when picking up a dropped or frogged row I just concentrate on getting the stitches on the needle so as not to run, especially if it it lace.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It will be the first time to do this, so gave to read up on it and get whatever supplies.
> 
> Sue


What I do is work the puzzles on a board that can be picked up--think you said you did this, too. Place another board of similar size over the puzzle so you can grab both as if a sandwich with the puzzle being the filler. Flip this over and remove the bottom board. Now you have the puzzle back exposed. Adjust any pieces that wiggled loose in the flipping and cover the entire back with double-sided tape. I used to use carpet tape but there may be a thinner but equally strong tape available. After sizing up a mounting board for the puzzle, peel the paper from the double sided tape and stick the mounting board onto the puzzle. Voila the puzzle can now be installed in frame and hung. I have done this several times and it always works well. Just have your mounting board ready so the puzzle doesn't decide to walk while you figure this out. I usually use 1/4" luan which is light weight and not too thick so it all fits many store bought frames.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--what fun that weaving loom. I can see becoming addicted to it. What yarns/fibers are you using? It is fun to learn something new. I keep thinking about that rock drop needle for spinning that we saw in that video the other day.

Sue--thanks for informing us of Jane and her internet dilemma. Have been thinking on her and how she is missed here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> No, I was surprised how quickly I did it. I definitely wanted to free up the table for Easter.
> 
> Sue


Maybe you could do another one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, please greet Jane for us if you hear from her again. She is missed. 

Pam, it looks like you have the loom technique down pat. Your scarf is going to be great!!!  (This is on my bucket list.  ) Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Jukie, I love them. They aren't the easiest thing to make because they are so tiny. The patterns are from a book by Mitsuki Hoshi called Ami Ami Dogs. The book calls for thread, I assume crochet thread, but you can make them larger depending upon the yarn used and a size 4 crochet hook. For the chihuahua I used Panda Soy from Crystal Palace yarn in fingering weight.


Thanks Barbara- gives me an idea of what I can use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> It's fun learning something new.


This is looking good, Pam- I like your colour/yarn contrasts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Pam--what fun that weaving loom. I can see becoming addicted to it. What yarns/fibers are you using? It is fun to learn something new. I keep thinking about that rock drop needle for spinning that we saw in that video the other day.
> 
> Sue--thanks for informing us of Jane and her internet dilemma. Have been thinking on her and how she is missed here.


Ditto from me. Looks like a ton of fun, Pam.

Thanks, Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Jukie, I love them. They aren't the easiest thing to make because they are so tiny. The patterns are from a book by Mitsuki Hoshi called Ami Ami Dogs. The book calls for thread, I assume crochet thread, but you can make them larger depending upon the yarn used and a size 4 crochet hook. For the chihuahua I used Panda Soy from Crystal Palace yarn in fingering weight.


Sorry, meant Julie 🙄


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> It's fun learning something new.


That looks good, Pam! Your selveges are really nice and straight. That's one of the hardest things to do as a beginner. I have an 8 harness floor loom that I love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sorry, meant Julie 🙄


I knew what you meant Barbara! Just a typo!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your link was so interesting. Your scarf looks so colourful. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, good news about your dh. Hope his back pain will be relieved with treatment.
Love your finished puzzle. You really did get it done fast. 

Norma, looking foward to seeing that entrelac shawl when you get back to it. 

Melanie, hope your day at the polls goes smoothly and you are able to get some knitting done.

Thanks DFL for all the pattern links. I saved the burlesque shawl and already had those nice long mitts. 

Linda glad you are on the road to recovery and able to get some knitting in. It is good you are getting your resting in too so you don't have a relapse!
I am still working on FG and still need to start this months BON pattern. 
I have been busy doing garden planning these last couple of days and not too much knitting! 
11


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on getting them off the needles. I'm still working on my FG (or rather it's sitting there waiting for me to get back to working on it).


The one advantage of having been ill is that I am having to be less active than usual for a few days and knitting is a suitably restful activity. I really enjoyed FG - a really satisfying knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The one advantage of having been ill is that I am having to be less active than usual for a few days and knitting is a suitably restful activity. I really enjoyed FG - a really satisfying knit.


It is a good convalescent activity!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> It's fun learning something new.


Very cheerful colours, Pam. I will look forward to seeing the completed scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, good news about your dh. Hope his back pain will be relieved with treatment.
> Love your finished puzzle. You really did get it done fast.
> 
> Norma, looking foward to seeing that entrelac shawl when you get back to it.
> ...


I got most of the garden planning done in the autumn as I was clearing up and soon it will be time to put the plans into action but it is still very cold here. I need to get the dahlias potted up to kick start growth but ti will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--what fun that weaving loom. I can see becoming addicted to it. What yarns/fibers are you using? It is fun to learn something new. I keep thinking about that rock drop needle for spinning that we saw in that video the other day.
> 
> Sue--thanks for informing us of Jane and her internet dilemma. Have been thinking on her and how she is missed here.


I'm using a lot of random yarns the instructor brought with her and some I brought and one of my friends brought. We just pooled them together and picked out what we wanted to use. Very random!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sue, please greet Jane for us if you hear from her again. She is missed.
> 
> Pam, it looks like you have the loom technique down pat. Your scarf is going to be great!!!  (This is on my bucket list.  ) Have fun! :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni! It is fun!!! I'm almost halfway finished now. Will work on it some more this afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is looking good, Pam- I like your colour/yarn contrasts.


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ditto from me. Looks like a ton of fun, Pam.
> 
> Thanks, Sue.


Thanks, Bev! Lots of fun. I can see how it could become addicting, but in order for that to happen, I'll have to buy a loom of my own.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That looks good, Pam! Your selveges are really nice and straight. That's one of the hardest things to do as a beginner. I have an 8 harness floor loom that I love.


Thanks, Barbara. It's coming along. I give you loads of credit for being able to use such a large loom!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your link was so interesting. Your scarf looks so colourful. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The one advantage of having been ill is that I am having to be less active than usual for a few days and knitting is a suitably restful activity. I really enjoyed FG - a really satisfying knit.


That's good to hear. I agree, FG is a very satisfying knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very cheerful colours, Pam. I will look forward to seeing the completed scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, I too send my condolences on the sudden death of your good friend. , What a terrible shock to happen so unexpectedly. Much sympathy to you and the family. 

Barbara, those little amigurami dogs are so very cute. 

I am trying the bunny, but have run into another snag with the body on row 5. Just not getting how they get the row divided into 2 smaller circles. When I sc6 and then slip stitch back to the beginning, I still only have the 1 circle! Any help gladly accepted! 

Thanks for the update on Jane's predicament Sue. That is so aggravating. It is good to know she is well though. Please let her know she is very missed.

Thanks for the entrelac socks pattern link Toni. I have added them to my library. 
15


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Barbara. It's coming along. I give you loads of credit for being able to use such a large loom!


It didn't happen overnight 😆


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Belle, I too send my condolences on the sudden death of your good friend. , What a terrible shock to happen so unexpectedly. Much sympathy to you and the family.
> 
> Barbara, those little amigurami dogs are so very cute.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, that looks like so much fun. Love the yarn colors. Did you get to choose?
It is great to have a chance to learn new skills like that. Was it hard to get it strung? 

We are having such warm weather this week Linda that I think I am being fooled into thinking it is summer! Now I just heard the weather report for next week and they actually used the snow word!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It didn't happen overnight 😆


I don't imagine it did but I so admire your ability to do it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, that looks like so much fun. Love the yarn colors. Did you get to choose?
> It is great to have a chance to learn new skills like that. Was it hard to get it strung?
> 
> We are having such warm weather this week Linda that I think I am being fooled into thinking it is summer! Now I just heard the weather report for next week and they actually used the snow word!


Thank you, Caryn! Yes, we got to choose our colors and it really wasn't hard to get it strung - just a process to go through to get there. But fun to learn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Caryn! Yes, we got to choose our colors and it really wasn't hard to get it strung - just a process to go through to get there. But fun to learn!


I can imagine that it was.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Caryn! Yes, we got to choose our colors and it really wasn't hard to get it strung - just a process to go through to get there. But fun to learn!


I just read the article that you linked to. The whole philosophy of Saori is wonderful. Love that it sees "the beauty of work without intentions"


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I just read the article that you linked to. The whole philosophy of Saori is wonderful. Love that it sees "the beauty of work without intentions"


I know. I don't have the imagination that a lot of people do to just throw things together and make them work so this is a good "letting go" exercise for me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my BON after March clue.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my BON after March clue.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--cannot help now with the bunny as I don't know the pattern yet. Unfortunately am on overload for the next couple of days and not sure how my time will go. I totally forgot a commitment made to a school program that I was checking out with my local advocacy group. We had a long training this evening and then long sessions over the next 2 mornings. Someplace in the midst of this I need to get a job report out, etc, etc. If no one else can help, I will get back to you on this.

Pam--great to have your comfort zone tweaked with color and a grab bag of yarns. Enjoy the freedom of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--cannot help now with the bunny as I don't know the pattern yet. Unfortunately am on overload for the next couple of days and not sure how my time will go. I totally forgot a commitment made to a school program that I was checking out with my local advocacy group. We had a long training this evening and then long sessions over the next 2 mornings. Someplace in the midst of this I need to get a job report out, etc, etc. If no one else can help, I will get back to you on this.
> 
> Pam--great to have your comfort zone tweaked with color and a grab bag of yarns. Enjoy the freedom of it.


Thank, Tanya, I am.  I hope the next several days aren't too stressful for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank, Tanya, I am.  I hope the next several days aren't too stressful for you.


Thankx Pam--it won't be too bad, just hectic and tiring. What I am doing is volunteer work that I have been involved in for many years. The rest of the stuff is just stuff that needs doing in a timely manner. No time for serious knitting I fear.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, a very pretty BON indeed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what a lovely BON. I love how your color and beads are turning out. 

Sounds like you will be busy, Tanya.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my BON after March clue.
> 
> Sue


Very well done Sue! I can't believe March is at the half way mark already. I guess I better get going on this one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--cannot help now with the bunny as I don't know the pattern yet. Unfortunately am on overload for the next couple of days and not sure how my time will go. I totally forgot a commitment made to a school program that I was checking out with my local advocacy group. We had a long training this evening and then long sessions over the next 2 mornings. Someplace in the midst of this I need to get a job report out, etc, etc. If no one else can help, I will get back to you on this.
> 
> Pam--great to have your comfort zone tweaked with color and a grab bag of yarns. Enjoy the freedom of it.


Thanks Tanya. I will give the ears a try tonight while I am waiting. No rush for sure, just curious how it is done. Enjoy your advocacy group work and good luck on getting those reports done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, I hope you can get that bunny figured out. They sure are cute.

One step at a time, Tanya. 

That is a very nice looking BON, Sue! Your stitches are so neat and even. :thumbup:

Has anyone else heard anything from Tricia recently? She sent an email and mentioned that she was having trouble with her ipad and was hoping to be back online in a couple of days if it could be fixed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It will be the first time to do this, so gave to read up on it and get whatever supplies.
> 
> Sue


I would think a little modge podge would be needed to paint the top of it first.. then let that dry real well... turn it over carefully and paint the back with the modge podge then slip it into a frame... I hope your search gives you good tips on how to do it successfully 

Thanks for letting us know what is going on with Jane.. I was thinking that she should be popping in some time soon...lets hope she gets her service soon... or this may be more of a vacation than she intended!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, and I'm lucky that way, too.


I wish I could knit in the car... it would be a great help if I could.. 

I don't use lifelines as much as I use to! but when doing charts I like to put one in after each one... then I know I won't have to start all over... I normally just tink back though and have learned to watch my knitting very closely if at all possible..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> It's fun learning something new.


This looks like so much fun!! I have seen these looms and have always wanted one.. they are quite expensive though.. It is good you have a class to teach you.. once you learn I bet it would be a great investment  Your scarf is looking great!! wonderful fibers and colors


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my BON after March clue.
> 
> Sue


Sue this looks great! I am so glad that I am not the only one who put beads on the first and last knit rows... I wasn't about to undo mine and I think it looks great!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well my week off is over  about the only thing I got done was the oven..LOL I had such high hopes of getting so much done... I basically made a doily that I increased way to fast on and had to frog it... then I have been working on the short row leaf pattern... oh my gosh it is so easy to get lost in it... fun to do but you really really really have to pay attention... I am thinking a lifeline between leaves would be best .. I started it in one yarn and didn't care for it.. so then I started it in another one I like better... if I can just get through the second leaf and then put that LL in I'll be able to breath...  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl

Have a wonderful day all... I'll check back in later..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Sue!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well my week off is over  about the only thing I got done was the oven..LOL I had such high hopes of getting so much done... I basically made a doily that I increased way to fast on and had to frog it... then I have been working on the short row leaf pattern... oh my gosh it is so easy to get lost in it... fun to do but you really really really have to pay attention... I am thinking a lifeline between leaves would be best .. I started it in one yarn and didn't care for it.. so then I started it in another one I like better... if I can just get through the second leaf and then put that LL in I'll be able to breath...  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl
> 
> Have a wonderful day all... I'll check back in later..


Thanks for the heads up on the Pincha pattern. I have been curious about that one. 

It sounds like you have had a productive time off, even if the oven is the only thing you checked off your list. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, that looks like so much fun. Love the yarn colors. Did you get to choose?
> It is great to have a chance to learn new skills like that. Was it hard to get it strung?
> 
> We are having such warm weather this week Linda that I think I am being fooled into thinking it is summer! Now I just heard the weather report for next week and they actually used the snow word!


Yikes! snow! No!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my BON after March clue.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thankx Pam--it won't be too bad, just hectic and tiring. What I am doing is volunteer work that I have been involved in for many years. The rest of the stuff is just stuff that needs doing in a timely manner. No time for serious knitting I fear.


The knitting will wait while the necessities get done. try not to stress.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

All this talk about jigsaw puzzles...and I saw someone playing with a MAC pad putting together a computer based jigsaw. SO! I downloaded several possibles from http://www.download-jigsaw-puzzles.com/

I didn't have difficulty with my MS Windows 7 64-bit...but I cannot attest for Mac or Linux.

And my pointy-leaf Sage is greening up! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this link, Karen.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> All this talk about jigsaw puzzles...and I saw someone playing with a MAC pad putting together a computer based jigsaw. SO! I downloaded several possibles from http://www.download-jigsaw-puzzles.com/
> 
> I didn't have difficulty with my MS Windows 7 64-bit...but I cannot attest for Mac or Linux.
> 
> And my pointy-leaf Sage is greening up! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for this link, Karen.
> 
> Sue


The puzzles are all in *.zip format

I have 7zip to unpack on ALL of my MS Windows computers. Though if yours is willing to unpack without 7zip...go for it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> All this talk about jigsaw puzzles...and I saw someone playing with a MAC pad putting together a computer based jigsaw. SO! I downloaded several possibles from http://www.download-jigsaw-puzzles.com/
> 
> I didn't have difficulty with my MS Windows 7 64-bit...but I cannot attest for Mac or Linux.
> 
> And my pointy-leaf Sage is greening up! :thumbup:


That is a large selection of temptations, Karen!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> All this talk about jigsaw puzzles...and I saw someone playing with a MAC pad putting together a computer based jigsaw. SO! I downloaded several possibles from http://www.download-jigsaw-puzzles.com/
> 
> I didn't have difficulty with my MS Windows 7 64-bit...but I cannot attest for Mac or Linux.
> 
> And my pointy-leaf Sage is greening up! :thumbup:


Looks interesting, Karen. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This looks like so much fun!! I have seen these looms and have always wanted one.. they are quite expensive though.. It is good you have a class to teach you.. once you learn I bet it would be a great investment  Your scarf is looking great!! wonderful fibers and colors


Speaking from experience, it really helps to take classes. Teachers show you things you rarely find on your own. Example: use fishing line in the selveges for soft yarn projects to keep the edges straight, then just pull them out when done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> .... use fishing line in the selveges for soft yarn projects to keep the edges straight, then just pull them out when done.


That's a new one and a great idea! It is flexible, won't rust, and will do a super job. Thanks, Barbara!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks really good. You chose well.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I'm using a lot of random yarns the instructor brought with her and some I brought and one of my friends brought. We just pooled them together and picked out what we wanted to use. Very random!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I have given up on the SW, Sue. I don't know if it's my brain that can't get around the various rows, but it is taking me half an afternoon or evening to do each row. 

I'm finished. Some times you just have to say, it's not worth the agony! Will start the Haruni and see if I can do better on that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I have given up on the SW, Sue. I don't know if it's my brain that can't get around the various rows, but it is taking me half an afternoon or evening to do each row.
> 
> I'm finished. Some times you just have to say, it's not worth the agony! Will start the Haruni and see if I can do better on that.


Oh, too bad, Dodie, but I understand your frustration, too. I hope the Haruni goes better. It sure is another pretty pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can understand that, Dodie. Those rows are long. I haven't done any in a couple of days as I got frustrated after the last error. I may pick it up this evening or tomorrow, as I am trying to finish Butterflies first. I just feel the longer I leave it, the harder it will be to get back into it, and I would like to finish it, but it is going to take a while.

Sue



Dodie R. said:


> I have given up on the SW, Sue. I don't know if it's my brain that can't get around the various rows, but it is taking me half an afternoon or evening to do each row.
> 
> I'm finished. Some times you just have to say, it's not worth the agony! Will start the Haruni and see if I can do better on that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My forsythia are just starting to bloom. It has been a pretty nice, warm day, but I think we are expecting a thunderstorm.

I saw my bunny again today. I took my iPad out this afternoon and managed to take a pic. I am going to email to Kat. I sent her a couple of pics yesterday and Alexandra was excited to see it, so will send this one too.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My forsythia are just starting to bloom. It has been a pretty nice, warm day, but I think we are expecting a thunderstorm.
> 
> I saw my bunny again today. I took my iPad out this afternoon and managed to take a pic. I am going to email to Kat. I sent her a couple of pics yesterday and Alexandra was excited to see it, so will send this one too.
> 
> Sue


I love these early spring flowers, very partial to Wintersweet- we had one in Rotokawa- it made a lovely buttonhole!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My forsythia are just starting to bloom. It has been a pretty nice, warm day, but I think we are expecting a thunderstorm.
> 
> I saw my bunny again today. I took my iPad out this afternoon and managed to take a pic. I am going to email to Kat. I sent her a couple of pics yesterday and Alexandra was excited to see it, so will send this one too.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, I hope you can get that bunny figured out. They sure are cute.
> 
> One step at a time, Tanya.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Tricia, Toni. I was wondering about her. Glad to know she's okay other than her computer issues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Speaking from experience, it really helps to take classes. Teachers show you things you rarely find on your own. Example: use fishing line in the selveges for soft yarn projects to keep the edges straight, then just pull them out when done.


That's a great tip!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks really good. You chose well.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My forsythia are just starting to bloom. It has been a pretty nice, warm day, but I think we are expecting a thunderstorm.
> 
> I saw my bunny again today. I took my iPad out this afternoon and managed to take a pic. I am going to email to Kat. I sent her a couple of pics yesterday and Alexandra was excited to see it, so will send this one too.
> 
> Sue


Great photos. Our forsythia has been blooming for at least a couple of weeks. Great sign of spring coming.  We are finally having some dry and warmer weather. After 18 consecutive days of measurable rain, it's great to dry out a bit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> My forsythia are just starting to bloom. It has been a pretty nice, warm day, but I think we are expecting a thunderstorm.
> 
> I saw my bunny again today. I took my iPad out this afternoon and managed to take a pic. I am going to email to Kat. I sent her a couple of pics yesterday and Alexandra was excited to see it, so will send this one too.
> 
> Sue


Looking good. Spring is in the air.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. Our forsythia has been blooming for at least a couple of weeks. Great sign of spring coming.  We are finally having some dry and warmer weather. After 18 consecutive days of measurable rain, it's great to dry out a bit.


I agree!!! the sun is out and if you stand in it you will feel its warmth...  the wind is here still though. and it is cold! Can't have everything right?

Dodie I think life it too short for projects that are not fun to knit.. even though they turn out beautiful  I have frogged a few... and I have a few I should reclaim the yarn on.. I have also come to think that some designers write it out but don't necessarily knit them up... how could they with all the errors in the patterns.. not saying that the SW is this way but I have run into some strangely weird patterns that couldn't possibly of been test knitted!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I agree!!! the sun is out and if you stand in it you will feel its warmth...  the wind is here still though. and it is cold! Can't have everything right?
> 
> Dodie I think life it too short for projects that are not fun to knit.. even though they turn out beautiful  I have frogged a few... and I have a few I should reclaim the yarn on.. I have also come to think that some designers write it out but don't necessarily knit them up... how could they with all the errors in the patterns.. not saying that the SW is this way but I have run into some strangely weird patterns that couldn't possibly of been test knitted!!


That orange colored scarf/shawl is going to be re-purposed! I have to remember to do too much on one or both edgings...and the TLL scarf WILL get finished. That one makes more sense only being 4 basic lines of pattern in the middle.

There's no sense in generating THIS year's plant photos until I have the "planters" half-restocked...and not just with pointy-leaf Sage.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great tip!


Thanks Toni and Pam. I used this technique for a baby blanket. I was very lucky with my first teacher. She knew Sharon Alderman, if you know who she is, and made custom designed upholstery cloth. She was a great teacher.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The errors so far in SW are really just careless errors, something simple like omitting a symbol. She admitted that she was the only one to have knit it. Really you have to,have someone else knit it too, to point out errors, which can be corrected before it is published. After having found three errors so far, I do almost feel like I am testing it, whereas I was expecting just to be knitting along.

I just finished my Butterflies this evening, finally! I guess I can say I have conquered crocheting. I will miss having that on my hook. I might have to start something small to keep up with the crocheting.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I agree!!! the sun is out and if you stand in it you will feel its warmth...  the wind is here still though. and it is cold! Can't have everything right?
> 
> Dodie I think life it too short for projects that are not fun to knit.. even though they turn out beautiful  I have frogged a few... and I have a few I should reclaim the yarn on.. I have also come to think that some designers write it out but don't necessarily knit them up... how could they with all the errors in the patterns.. not saying that the SW is this way but I have run into some strangely weird patterns that couldn't possibly of been test knitted!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely felt like that today. We even had the windows open in the family room this evening. I could enjoy this weather all year long, but we usually just seem to have a few weeks like this before the heat and humidity arrive.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Looking good. Spring is in the air.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Definitely felt like that today. We even had the windows open in the family room this evening. I could enjoy this weather all year long, but we usually just seem to have a few weeks like this before the heat and humidity arrive.
> 
> Sue


Are your summers hot and humid, always, Sue?- sounds like us down here- although of course snow would be most peculiar for winter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, here in Virginia, although the last couple of summers were not as hot as normal. Usually our grass will have burned out by mid July, but the past couple of summers we have actually had green grass. Not much fun going outside in the summer. Quite a contrast to being in England. It was a real shock when I first came over. You close the curtains to keep out the sun and the windows to keep out the humidity in the summer.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Are your summers hot and humid, always, Sue?- sounds like us down here- although of course snow would be most peculiar for winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, here in Virginia, although the last couple of summers were not as hot as normal. Usually our grass will have burned out by mid July, but the past couple of summers we have actually had green grass. Not much fun going outside in the summer. Quite a contrast to being in England. It was a real shock when I first came over. You close the curtains to keep out the sun and the windows to keep out the humidity in the summer.
> 
> Sue


I really HAD to close the curtains against the heat, this summer, so I can really sympathise with that! My vegetable quiche has just reached ready- so I am about to go have a very late lunch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, any update on your water meter?

Lovely pics, Sue. Signs of spring.  Love it. 

We had a beautiful sunny windy day today. The lake was all churned up and I took off for a hike while DH napped. The wind in the trees was amazing.

Really tired tonight. Tea and then off to bed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi-just popping in to say hello and good nite. Having had only 3-4 hours sleep I am dragging pitifully. Days program took much longer than promised as we were required/requested to participate in a review of the morning. Then my personal group members that participated went out to decompress and analyze our experience and strategize our response. While at the diner, I had a close friend meet me with her BP cuff so she joined us until others left and she took my BP for me. It really is just fine but a dentist last week used one of these new automatic inflation machines which pinched my arm so tight it made me jump and yell out in pain. It was downright abusive experience and I told them so but they ignored me as typical and told me they would not work on me unless I took BP meds. This felt like a pure scam as they were attached to a medical office next door and took in lots of medicaid patients. I had told them their machine made me so agitated my BP went up abnormally. I walked out without paying anything but asked my friend, an RN, to come use her old fashioned manual cuff on me. I was really ticked off at that dentist since there was a tooth with an inflamed root with pain that was increasing. Should have just used the Laser immediately and saved myself all that wasted time and energy. Two applications over 2 days and have been pain free for over a week now. But my friend & I continued to visit for awhile before I went to try and see our new baby who I have not seen since she was about a week old. This baby is almost 15# at a scant 2 months and like a solid sack of potatoes. Very cute and beginning to smile and be social. A real little love. She fills out a 6 mos size already just to give a sense of her. Came home about 7 pm and sat down for a very quick meal and getting my report done. I am done now, it is raining w/thunder and time to go to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, any update on your water meter?
> 
> Lovely pics, Sue. Signs of spring.  Love it.
> 
> ...


Not yet, Bev- but mind you I've not looked yet to see if the new tap has been fitted- it is a little damp now to head out!
Hoping you are getting a good night's rest!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all. Still don't have tablet repaired, they haven't even taken it yet. I did finally get it to start again but it won't work unless plugged in. This means I can only use it somewhere the cord can reach an outlet, cannot take pictures with decent light, am afraid to unplug it as it might not start again. Trying to move all the patterns to a sd card but there seems to be a limit how many can be moved at a time.

Carn, re bunny. Sc 6 then slip st into 1st st. This divides the circle in half. (Slip first and 6th stitch together). Not slip stitch in stitches back to beginning. Hope this helps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the taste of Spring, Sue!

YOU had a very full day, Tanya! How special to sneek in a visit with the very growing baby. 

Enjoy that veggie quiche, Julie! Yumm!

That hiking trail sure is calling your name a lot, Bev. 

I don't like to frog projects, but have done so when they have sat for a very l-o-n-g time without being touched. It was a relief to be able to use the yarn for something else and not have the unfinished project hanging over my head.

It is good to hear from you, Tricia. I am glad you are at least able to save some things from your ipad. :thumbup:

Karen, I was wondering what was happening with your scarf.  Thanks for the update!!! The lace stitch for the body is very simple and easy to memorize. You've got this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the taste of Spring, Sue!
> 
> YOU had a very full day, Tanya! How special to sneek in a visit with the very growing baby.
> 
> ...


It is scrummy!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ..sor ry the water is still a bone of contention .
Tanya ...i need to go back to bed after reading your activitis for the day ! I would be on my knees .
Pam ..love the scarf .Brill idea about the fishing line .Last night I needed something to finish blocking FG as I ran 
out of pins and the wires were too clumsy ...that would have been the answer .Will buy some ASAP
Ronie ..at least the oven was done ...housework will always wait .
Sue ...pretty bush and a very clear BON .If you have time look at Attic 24 for crochet and glimpses of scenes from UK .Her projects made crochet clearer for me .
Tricia ...so annoying to have computer issues .We have all become quite reliant on them but despite some down times over all they are such an advantage .
Good to know Jane is alright .Bet she is hankering to get back here .
Beautiful sunny day but not warm yet but the day is young .Taking GD to choose some climbing roses .I tried to dis suade her as roses get so many diseases and insects but she has made up her mind .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Ann.

I just got up and was quickly looking at my emails. I really enjoyed looking at that site, just scrolling through the pics. For anyone else, here is the link. I think it is well worth a look (I haven't even got to the crochet part yet!)

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/crochet/

Hope to get Butterflies blocked today.

Sue


annweb said:


> Julie ..sor ry the water is still a bone of contention .
> Tanya ...i need to go back to bed after reading your activitis for the day ! I would be on my knees .
> Pam ..love the scarf .Brill idea about the fishing line .Last night I needed something to finish blocking FG as I ran
> out of pins and the wires were too clumsy ...that would have been the answer .Will buy some ASAP
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann and Sue, I love Attic 24 and before LP got so huge, I would read her blog and pics, just to get a glimpse into her life and country. She writes a very interesting blog. Very good on crochet also.

Tanya, I hope you got a good nights sleep last night. You certainly deserved one after yesterday. Wow, that dentist would have made me mad also. It certainly looks like a scam and I have never heard of a dentist taking blood pressure before working.

Toni, re: walk. My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Back on line - finally! Talk about snarls & run-arounds & incompetence with the French telephone crowd!! Our phone is still only receiving calls - can't make any ourselves but at least we have incoming & that means internet access.

I am so far behind here & on Ravelry - I don't know where to start. Well - okay - I started by checking on the freebies - missed a lot of time-limited things but here are a few that I just collected. Sorry if there are any repeat posts:

Choose one with the code: green - I think today only
From Briar Rose Boutiques
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Briar+Rose+Boutiques&sort=date&view=thumbs
Some cute animal hats - love the cow.

Pincha shawl by Pinpilan Wangsai
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss16/PATTpincha.php
I say that I am not a garter stitch fan but really enjoyed kntting Waiting for Rain. This is another very interesting G-stitch pattern - highlighting variegated yarn, to boot.

Brigid Hat & Mitts by Rae Blackledge
http://www.willowyarns.com/product/W00238.do

Pelicans by Corinne Ouillon- we've seen lots of lovely ones from her.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pelicans

Into the Woods Owl shawl by Marva Maida
http://needlesnpurls.com/2016/02/29/in-the-store-into-the-woods-tweed-shawl/
I love the yarn in the sample. This is now in my MDL. (Is that the right acronym? - Lindas, I think? Or was it MBK?)

Trettito by Ella Dickson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trettito

Schneeflöckchen Crescent by Reny S
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/schneeflockchen-crescent

Snapdragon Stitch Cowl by Hannah Owens
http://notyouraveragecrochet.com/patterns/the-snapdragon-stitch-cowl/

Daniele Langham is closing her blog and has made her 6 knit patterns FREE.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/daniele-langham

Okay - that should keep you busy for a while. ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

WELCOME BACK! After I post this, I will read all your post!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Back on line - finally! Talk about snarls & run-arounds & incompetence with the French telephone crowd!! Our phone is still only receiving calls - can't make any ourselves but at least we have incoming & that means internet access.
> 
> I am so far behind here & on Ravelry - I don't know where to start. Well - okay - I started by checking on the freebies - missed a lot of time-limited things but here are a few that I just collected. Sorry if there are any repeat posts:
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I missed pretty well all of Sue's party. I am going to skim & makes a few responses here - no time for more. Up to page 10...

*ZibbieDawn* - Love your Air Shawl! I, too, have those Elements patterns but have yet to CO.

*Linda* - Great start on SW! The Jade is a Delight!

*Sue* - I hope your finger is okay - but yes - stay out of the kitchen - more knitting time!!

*Toni* - MY FP project page is sadly lacking in detail & my notes are at home. I can't believe that I didn't add them. Before I left, I tried to update everything but I missed this. I don't even have my yarn usage! - can't remember which size either but it was according to your instructions - no extras. Medium, maybe. You are free to use any pic that might interest you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is great to have you back. Sorry about all the problems trying to get connected. Hopefully, they can fix it so you can make calls.

Some of the patterns I already had saved, but those I hadn't, I have now saved.

Just take it nice and slow trying to catch up, if that is possible.

Tell us what you have been doing other than interacting with the French telephone crowd. That must have been very frustrating. How is the knitting going?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Back on line - finally! Talk about snarls & run-arounds & incompetence with the French telephone crowd!! Our phone is still only receiving calls - can't make any ourselves but at least we have incoming & that means internet access.
> 
> I am so far behind here & on Ravelry - I don't know where to start. Well - okay - I started by checking on the freebies - missed a lot of time-limited things but here are a few that I just collected. Sorry if there are any repeat posts:
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

As a result of Paul's CAT scan last week, he is undergoing physical therapy. Don't know if I had said re his appendicitis, that this happened just a few days after a visit to his friend. His friend, who is a big man, was sitting in a deck chair that broke, dumping him on the ground. Paul had to help him up,as he had had knee surgeries and was unable to get up by himself. Before the appendicitis, Paul had put his discomfort down to his assisting his friend and initially he thought it was a hernia. It appears now that the appendicitis was just a coincidence! So now he goes the PT route for the next four weeks, and still doesn't see the surgeon until the end of the month. So who knows when he will have that surgery, hopefully within the next month or two. We just take it a day at a time now.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, that week off sure went fast. Would love to see your progress on the short row leaves shawl. Sounds interesting.

Karen, I have done those jig saw puzzles online and they are very addicting. I had a game app on my tablet. I was spending so much time doing them though that I had to delete it!

Sue, pretty pictures of your forsythia. I planted one when we moved here last year and it is just starting to flower now too, but it is so much smaller than yours  

Tanya, sounds like you had quite a productive day. Glad you also got a chance to see the baby too. 

Thanks Tricia, I will give that a try. That makes sense to me. I didn't work on it at all last night, as I fell asleep very early! Hopefully I will get a chance today.

Julie, the quiche sounds yummy, glad you enjoyed it.

Bev, lovely pictures. It sure still looks like winter though! Love how you captured those birds in flight!

Yay Jane! So glad you are back. We have missed you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I must check the meter today, when I check the mail box, maybe they will have done the tap. Then we can proceed on successive elimination!
A firm fishing line could work well I guess when blocking, certainly no fear of rusting.



annweb said:


> Julie ..sor ry the water is still a bone of contention .
> Tanya ...i need to go back to bed after reading your activitis for the day ! I would be on my knees .
> Pam ..love the scarf .Brill idea about the fishing line .Last night I needed something to finish blocking FG as I ran
> out of pins and the wires were too clumsy ...that would have been the answer .Will buy some ASAP
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Up to page 15 of Sue's party - catch up here later...
*Ann*, great progress on your FG - so lovely in that tonal green. Your VooDoo is Stunning! I know that you are very glad that you stuck with it.

*Sue* - the mailman was certainly good to you - great treasures!
I hope your dog is back to normal by now.

*ZibbieDawn* - I hope your furry friends are also recovered & benefitting from their visit to the vet.

Okay - I have a pile of work to do - have been at the computer for a couple - maybe 3 - hours now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann and Sue, I love Attic 24 and before LP got so huge, I would read her blog and pics, just to get a glimpse into her life and country. She writes a very interesting blog. Very good on crochet also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope you got a good nights sleep last night. You certainly deserved one after yesterday. Wow, that dentist would have made me mad also. It certainly looks like a scam and I have never heard of a dentist taking blood pressure before working.
> 
> Toni, re: walk. My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


Lovely photos! Was the wind cold? Glad it was a good walk, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oops - forgot to show my start on Spring Wood.
Here it is up to the end of clue 2, although I am almost finished clue 3 now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning All

Jane-so good to hear from you again. Technology does what technology does--frustrate us to no end!

Ann--agree, our computers are a non-stop piece of nasty drama in our lives, but we have become to dependent on them. and without them where would we, here on LP be? 

And yesterday did put me on my knees! I spent at least 1/2 hour, a very tired one, looking for a page of my report that disappeared. It had a piece of data for which I had no other copy. It wasn't till I lay down to sleep that it occurred to me it was caught in the bowels of the printer. GRRRRRRRRR. So first thing this a.m. I opened up that fool machine. Sure enough it was wrapped tightly around the roller preventing all kinds of things from working smoothly last nite. Had to rescan and send an addendum to the report due yesterday. 

Tricia--glad to see you back again

Karen--that puzzle site is a disaster. Spent 1.5 hours doing puzzles instead of reading LP and readying for this mornings program. Am now running behind the 8 ball again.

Am late again, so have a great day and will see you later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, that week off sure went fast. Would love to see your progress on the short row leaves shawl. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Karen, I have done those jig saw puzzles online and they are very addicting. I had a game app on my tablet. I was spending so much time doing them though that I had to delete it!
> 
> ...


Great that Jane is able to connect again at last.
The quiche is definitely yummy- just had another bowlful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Jane. Love that colour.

There have been 3 corrections so far. She has made the changes on her site. The last one was row 120 of chart 5, and she corrected charts d and e, but last time I checked, she hadn't referenced that on the project page, and just incorporated it into Version 7. After this last one, it took her 3 days to get back to me as she was away, and I just set it aside out of frustration. I hope to resume today. Meantime, I finished Butterflies.

Just checked and she has version 8 now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oops - forgot to show my start on Spring Wood.
> Here it is up to the end of clue 2, although I am almost finished clue 3 now.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Sue for all the patterns...I especially love the "Into the Woods Shawl"...this is such a lovely shawl. The charts look very nice. Has anyone else knitted one her shawls???

Hey, maybe this would make a great KAL....maybe in the fall sometime...It looks like it could also be a semi-circular shawl and therefore knitted flat.

Into the Woods Owl shawl by Marva Maida
http://needlesnpurls.com/2016/02/29/in-the-store-into-the-woods-tweed-shawl/
I love the yarn in the sample. This is now in my MDL. (Is that the right acronym? - Lindas, I think? Or was it MBK?)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Jane! Thanks for the freedom to use your FP. I was trying to get the pattern up on ravelry and realized that I have no information on the gauge, no finished photos of my own, and I have given it (both versions that I did) away. :shock:

Your SW is looking great!!!

Those were some very nice pattern offerings. I really like the unique stitch in the Daniele Langham Whimsy shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whimsical-lace-whimsy


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great that Jane is able to connect again at last.
> The quiche is definitely yummy- just had another bowlful.


We have LOTS of eggs right now. I just might have to make one of these for lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The errors so far in SW are really just careless errors, something simple like omitting a symbol. She admitted that she was the only one to have knit it. Really you have to,have someone else knit it too, to point out errors, which can be corrected before it is published. After having found three errors so far, I do almost feel like I am testing it, whereas I was expecting just to be knitting along.
> 
> I just finished my Butterflies this evening, finally! I guess I can say I have conquered crocheting. I will miss having that on my hook. I might have to start something small to keep up with the crocheting.
> 
> Sue


Well then after all the test knitting you have done your the best qualified to do the job ... and YAY!! on getting your Butterflies off the hook  I look forward to seeing it..

Julie up here in the PNW we don't have to worry so much about blocking out the sun to keep the house comfortable.. we actually just need a fan in the summer and its only because we feel like we are cold that we run the heat in the winter... it is all about acclimating and when the temps get below 55 it feel cold..LOL Inland from me it does get quite warm in the summer... but that is down in a valley and the mountains still stay comfortable..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!! Tricia... your back!! kinda .. I do hope they can get it fixed  I didn't know you could only transfer a small amount at a time to a thumb drive.. good to know... 

YAY!!! Jane... its good that your back too!! isn't it silly that they now have a problem... it hasn't been all that long since the last time you were there  I think there are some lazy people in the phone company that just don't want to deal with it.. 

Tanya unfortunately it is a common practice now to make sure the BP is in normal range before doing any dental work.. probably more so with patients that don't go in for regular check ups.. like me  and just so you know those 'Automatic' cuffs don't work on me.. they read differently every time and I have told them that.. they normally listen and take that into consideration.. plus the fact that I am on BP medicine.. at my Dr.s office the girl does it the old fashioned way and my BP is under control... the auto one have me at 250? over I can't remember ..LOL but you get the idea it is high and my dr told me that if it was that high I would be having some symptoms along with it... that has been a few years back.. but just to put your mind at ease it has nothing to do with the Dr.s office next door to your dentist.. it is best that you were able to treat it yourself.. I do hope it clears up and doesn't become a bigger problem down the road


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, welcome back!! So good to 'see' you again. Hope the rest of your time in France goes much more smoothly than the beginning.  Love your Spring Wood.

Thanks, Caryn and Julie. The wind was so strong, they were just hanging in the air going nowhere flying against the wind. The wind was brisk, but in a warm way. It was not cold. Today is to be nice, tomorrow it will be cold again.

Thanks, Ronie, on the info on the BP and dentistry. I had work done in Oct and didn't get cuffed , but the dentist is a small town dentist, so maybe that is why.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is good to hear from you, Tricia. I am glad you are at least able to save some things from your ipad. :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ..love the scarf .Brill idea about the fishing line .Last night I needed something to finish blocking FG as I ran
> out of pins and the wires were too clumsy ...that would have been the answer .Will buy some ASAP


Thank you, Ann! And that's a great idea for blocking those straight edges. I'll have to ask my DH to dig some out of his tackle box for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann and Sue, I love Attic 24 and before LP got so huge, I would read her blog and pics, just to get a glimpse into her life and country. She writes a very interesting blog. Very good on crochet also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope you got a good nights sleep last night. You certainly deserved one after yesterday. Wow, that dentist would have made me mad also. It certainly looks like a scam and I have never heard of a dentist taking blood pressure before working.
> 
> Toni, re: walk. My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


I agree - great blog Attic 24 has.

Lovely photos, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> WELCOME BACK! After I post this, I will read all your post!
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Jane! So glad you have you back!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We have LOTS of eggs right now. I just might have to make one of these for lunch. :thumbup:


The chooks are obviously doing you well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As a result of Paul's CAT scan last week, he is undergoing physical therapy. Don't know if I had said re his appendicitis, that this happened just a few days after a visit to his friend. His friend, who is a big man, was sitting in a deck chair that broke, dumping him on the ground. Paul had to help him up,as he had had knee surgeries and was unable to get up by himself. Before the appendicitis, Paul had put his discomfort down to his assisting his friend and initially he thought it was a hernia. It appears now that the appendicitis was just a coincidence! So now he goes the PT route for the next four weeks, and still doesn't see the surgeon until the end of the month. So who knows when he will have that surgery, hopefully within the next month or two. We just take it a day at a time now.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the update on Paul, Sue. I hope the PT helps relief his discomfort.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - forgot to show my start on Spring Wood.
> Here it is up to the end of clue 2, although I am almost finished clue 3 now.


It looks great, Jane. I'm working on my FG and then will hopefully get back to my SW.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jane! Thanks for the freedom to use your FP. I was trying to get the pattern up on ravelry and realized that I have no information on the gauge, no finished photos of my own, and I have given it (both versions that I did) away. :shock:
> 
> Your SW is looking great!!!
> 
> Those were some very nice pattern offerings. I really like the unique stitch in the Daniele Langham Whimsy shawl. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whimsical-lace-whimsy


That's a lovely pattern, Toni.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hi-just popping in to say hello and good nite. Having had only 3-4 hours sleep I am dragging pitifully. Days program took much longer than promised as we were required/requested to participate in a review of the morning. Then my personal group members that participated went out to decompress and analyze our experience and strategize our response. While at the diner, I had a close friend meet me with her BP cuff so she joined us until others left and she took my BP for me. It really is just fine but a dentist last week used one of these new automatic inflation machines which pinched my arm so tight it made me jump and yell out in pain. It was downright abusive experience and I told them so but they ignored me as typical and told me they would not work on me unless I took BP meds. This felt like a pure scam as they were attached to a medical office next door and took in lots of medicaid patients. I had told them their machine made me so agitated my BP went up abnormally. I walked out without paying anything but asked my friend, an RN, to come use her old fashioned manual cuff on me. I was really ticked off at that dentist since there was a tooth with an inflamed root with pain that was increasing. Should have just used the Laser immediately and saved myself all that wasted time and energy. Two applications over 2 days and have been pain free for over a week now. But my friend & I continued to visit for awhile before I went to try and see our new baby who I have not seen since she was about a week old. This baby is almost 15# at a scant 2 months and like a solid sack of potatoes. Very cute and beginning to smile and be social. A real little love. She fills out a 6 mos size already just to give a sense of her. Came home about 7 pm and sat down for a very quick meal and getting my report done. I am done now, it is raining w/thunder and time to go to sleep.


Quite a day, Tanya. I have the same problem with BP measurements. I only have to set foot in the surgery and up it goes. It has only ever reached the top end of acceptable but that is high for me. White coat syndrome my doc calls it and he is happy for me to check it now and then at home and before an appointment, having checked that my machine is accurate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann and Sue, I love Attic 24 and before LP got so huge, I would read her blog and pics, just to get a glimpse into her life and country. She writes a very interesting blog. Very good on crochet also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope you got a good nights sleep last night. You certainly deserved one after yesterday. Wow, that dentist would have made me mad also. It certainly looks like a scam and I have never heard of a dentist taking blood pressure before working.
> 
> Toni, re: walk. My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


Good decision, Bev. Nice photos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Back on line - finally! Talk about snarls & run-arounds & incompetence with the French telephone crowd!! Our phone is still only receiving calls - can't make any ourselves but at least we have incoming & that means internet access.
> 
> I am so far behind here & on Ravelry - I don't know where to start. Well - okay - I started by checking on the freebies - missed a lot of time-limited things but here are a few that I just collected. Sorry if there are any repeat posts:
> 
> ...


MBK Jane and I like that pattern too. Welcome back, we've missed you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As a result of Paul's CAT scan last week, he is undergoing physical therapy. Don't know if I had said re his appendicitis, that this happened just a few days after a visit to his friend. His friend, who is a big man, was sitting in a deck chair that broke, dumping him on the ground. Paul had to help him up,as he had had knee surgeries and was unable to get up by himself. Before the appendicitis, Paul had put his discomfort down to his assisting his friend and initially he thought it was a hernia. It appears now that the appendicitis was just a coincidence! So now he goes the PT route for the next four weeks, and still doesn't see the surgeon until the end of the month. So who knows when he will have that surgery, hopefully within the next month or two. We just take it a day at a time now.
> 
> Sue


One day at a time is all you can do and just hope that they make a decision on the appendicitis. It must wear on both of you, this waiting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - forgot to show my start on Spring Wood.
> Here it is up to the end of clue 2, although I am almost finished clue 3 now.


Very pretty, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is good to see you back, Jane. Thank you for the patterns!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. Apparently, she caught this horrible stuff that is going around, it developed into pneumonia and eventually her heart failed. Today would have been my friends 63rd birthday. I've just been knocked off my pins. So sudden, so final and so sad to loose such a beautiful soul. This friend is the one that I had made the horse rug for a few years back. She left me with loads of love and especially wonderful memories.


Oh Belle, that is so tragic. I wish I had something elegant to say, but do know that my heart and prayers go out to you. <3 (((hugs)))


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - forgot to show my start on Spring Wood.
> Here it is up to the end of clue 2, although I am almost finished clue 3 now.


Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am 12 pages behind, provided I can do simple math, lol.

Sue, the puzzle looks good. Nice to have completed it in the timeframe you wanted.

Barbara, love the little dogs.

Ronie, I do the same thing when trying to pick up the stitches - reversing some of them. I just knit the next row really slowly (snails blur as they pass by).

Sue, thanks for the update on Jane. Presumably she has plenty of wine though 

Pam, new skill! Looking good so far (way back on pg 15). I see lots of different fibers and colors in your scarf, it will be quite interesting when done 

Sue, your BON is looking good.

I did get some knitting done while working the election. I am most of the way through clue 2 of Fracture. So far it is an easy knit as the pattern is fairly repetitive. Clue 4 is out and clue 5 comes out tomorrow so I am a bit behind, surprise! I am liking my yarn choice - Schoppel 6 Karat. It is a wool and silk blend.

I made it through page 17, now back to work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.
> 
> Sue


Looking good Sue! Are you keeping this one for yourself?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, Julie, the chooks are doing us well.  I ended up making fancy scrambled eggs. They were tasty! 

Your Butterflies ended up really big also, Sue. It will be very nice to wrap up in. :thumbup:

That is a great analogy for fixing the next row after ripping, Melanie...."snails blur as they go by" :thumbup: I fix my twisted stitches then also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, Julie, the chooks are doing us well.  I ended up making fancy scrambled eggs. They were tasty!
> 
> Your Butterflies ended up really big also, Sue. It will be very nice to wrap up in. :thumbup:
> 
> That is a great analogy for fixing the next row after ripping, Melanie...."snails blur as they go by" :thumbup: I fix my twisted stitches then also.


I am partial to scrambled eggs with cheese, sometimes bacon too- and nothing nicer than freshly laid!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!! Tricia... your back!! kinda .. I do hope they can get it fixed  I didn't know you could only transfer a small amount at a time to a thumb drive.. good to know...
> 
> YAY!!! Jane... its good that your back too!! isn't it silly that they now have a problem... it hasn't been all that long since the last time you were there  I think there are some lazy people in the phone company that just don't want to deal with it..
> 
> Tanya unfortunately it is a common practice now to make sure the BP is in normal range before doing any dental work.. probably more so with patients that don't go in for regular check ups.. like me  and just so you know those 'Automatic' cuffs don't work on me.. they read differently every time and I have told them that.. they normally listen and take that into consideration.. plus the fact that I am on BP medicine.. at my Dr.s office the girl does it the old fashioned way and my BP is under control... the auto one have me at 250? over I can't remember ..LOL but you get the idea it is high and my dr told me that if it was that high I would be having some symptoms along with it... that has been a few years back.. but just to put your mind at ease it has nothing to do with the Dr.s office next door to your dentist.. it is best that you were able to treat it yourself.. I do hope it clears up and doesn't become a bigger problem down the road


thanx Ronie. I have asked several people about the BP testing and the only person who said it was common was my friend the doctor who thinks the medical system is the cat's meow except when he admits that it is highly flawed. My BP really is absolutely fine and the tooth is holding up now for almost 2 weeks with no problem. I monitor it for mechanical stress and will do so until the major work will be able to be done. I think I have always distrusted allopathic medicine even tho my mother thought the men in the white coats were gods. My rare experiences with them were always so horrible that it taught me very early that I needed to be my own healer. Study and research as an adult have reinforced this reality for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!! Tricia... your back!! kinda .. I do hope they can get it fixed  I didn't know you could only transfer a small amount at a time to a thumb drive.. good to know...
> 
> YAY!!! Jane... its good that your back too!! isn't it silly that they now have a problem... it hasn't been all that long since the last time you were there  I think there are some lazy people in the phone company that just don't want to deal with it..
> 
> Tanya unfortunately it is a common practice now to make sure the BP is in normal range before doing any dental work.. probably more so with patients that don't go in for regular check ups.. like me  and just so you know those 'Automatic' cuffs don't work on me.. they read differently every time and I have told them that.. they normally listen and take that into consideration.. plus the fact that I am on BP medicine.. at my Dr.s office the girl does it the old fashioned way and my BP is under control... the auto one have me at 250? over I can't remember ..LOL but you get the idea it is high and my dr told me that if it was that high I would be having some symptoms along with it... that has been a few years back.. but just to put your mind at ease it has nothing to do with the Dr.s office next door to your dentist.. it is best that you were able to treat it yourself.. I do hope it clears up and doesn't become a bigger problem down the road


thanx Ronie. I have asked several people about the BP testing and the only person who said it was common was my friend the doctor who thinks the medical system is the cat's meow except when he admits that it is highly flawed. My BP really is absolutely fine and the tooth is holding up now for almost 2 weeks with no problem. I monitor it for mechanical stress and will do so until the major work will be able to be done. I think I have always distrusted allopathic medicine even tho my mother thought the men in the white coats were gods. My rare experiences with them were always so horrible that it taught me very early that I needed to be my own healer. Study and research as an adult have reinforced this reality for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite a day, Tanya. I have the same problem with BP measurements. I only have to set foot in the surgery and up it goes. It has only ever reached the top end of acceptable but that is high for me. White coat syndrome my doc calls it and he is happy for me to check it now and then at home and before an appointment, having checked that my machine is accurate.


Have been thinking of getting my own cuff and a couple of used ones very inexpensively. Need to lookin into the quaility of what is being sold.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pam, new skill! Looking good so far (way back on pg 15). I see lots of different fibers and colors in your scarf, it will be quite interesting when done
> 
> I did get some knitting done while working the election. I am most of the way through clue 2 of Fracture. So far it is an easy knit as the pattern is fairly repetitive. Clue 4 is out and clue 5 comes out tomorrow so I am a bit behind, surprise! I am liking my yarn choice - Schoppel 6 Karat. It is a wool and silk blend.
> 
> I made it through page 17, now back to work.


Thanks, Melanie. I'm all set for tomorrow to take it off the loom and finish it up. It's been fun!

I'm caught up with my Fracture, but am behind on everything else. Oh, well, it's not a race. I'm liking the yarn I'm using on my Fracture, too. I'm using Madelintosh Prairie Limited Edition in Coquette colorway (it's a burgundy sort of color). Not sure why it's a Limited Edition other than maybe the color. You get more pattern going on in the next couple of clues. I'm looking forward to seeing how the clue 5 works up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.
> 
> Sue


How light and airy your Butterflies looks. Wonderful piece.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.
> 
> Sue


It's lovely, Sue. Another project I need to begin one of these days ....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, Julie, the chooks are doing us well.  I ended up making fancy scrambled eggs. They were tasty!
> 
> Your Butterflies ended up really big also, Sue. It will be very nice to wrap up in. :thumbup:
> 
> That is a great analogy for fixing the next row after ripping, Melanie...."snails blur as they go by" :thumbup: I fix my twisted stitches then also.


Nothing like super fresh farm eggs. My organic farm around the corner has the absolutely best. If I time it right I can them when they are collected and unwashed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Back home and decompressing from the last 2 days. Did get some sleep last nite, thank goodness. The day was difficult as the project was much harder to effect than yesterday. It was about getting High School kids to focus on problem solving in the school district and the protocol was set up in a way that essentially prevented the core issue from being seen or addressed. However, there was still some interest in it as many problems got enumerated. Just about every student called for getting rid of the Asst HS principle who is a tyrannical and invasive, rude man. I may set up a meeting with the Asst Supt to discuss this as the problem is quite old already. My personal community group did its own debriefing afterwards and generally felt glad that we interjected ourselves in the process. At the very least we became witnesses. Got to talk with a few of the students, getting to know them a little bit personally. Some very impressive young people around here.

Jane--do like your SW so much. Wore that color for the past 2 days.

Thanks for the new patterns. Going Into the Woods with you would be fun.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> YAY!! Tricia... your back!! kinda .. I do hope they can get it fixed  I didn't know you could only transfer a small amount at a time to a thumb drive.. good to know...


Ronie, it is an sd card not thumb drive. There is no usb port on this tablet (Samsung). I think the limit is in the tablet or its operating system, not the storage device. It also has apps installed that cannot be deleted or removed but only upgraded with WIFI which I do not have. I worry when I turn it off that I will not get it on again and it saves to the device, not giving a choice of the device or sd card. If not plugged in it reboots, cannot finish the sequence until it reboots again until it shuts down.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie, on the info on the BP and dentistry. I had work done in Oct and didn't get cuffed , but the dentist is a small town dentist, so maybe that is why.


I've never had bp taken in dentist office either but had to have a cardiologist clear me for cateract removal because of an irregular heartbeat. The anesthesiologist would not put me out. I have always had an irregular heatbeat. The dentist did use epinephrine once. That reaction was so bad it is now on my chart to not do it again. Have no idea why and was not asked before it was done unless it had something to do with not using the "laughing gas".


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann and Sue, I love Attic 24 and before LP got so huge, I would read her blog and pics, just to get a glimpse into her life and country. She writes a very interesting blog. Very good on crochet also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope you got a good nights sleep last night. You certainly deserved one after yesterday. Wow, that dentist would have made me mad also. It certainly looks like a scam and I have never heard of a dentist taking blood pressure before working.
> 
> Toni, re: walk. My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


Beautiful pics. A walk is certainly a healthier alternative. Good for you!

Tanya, I've never heard of such a thing as taking your blood pressure for dental work. I would have been made too. You may be on to the reason why with the medical facility next door. I just got back from getting my permanent crowns in. They had to numb one because the nerves were a tad touchy. But all done now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Back on line - finally! Talk about snarls & run-arounds & incompetence with the French telephone crowd!! Our phone is still only receiving calls - can't make any ourselves but at least we have incoming & that means internet access.
> 
> I am so far behind here & on Ravelry - I don't know where to start. Well - okay - I started by checking on the freebies - missed a lot of time-limited things but here are a few that I just collected. Sorry if there are any repeat posts:
> 
> ...


Welcome back and thanks for the links!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ann! And that's a great idea for blocking those straight edges. I'll have to ask my DH to dig some out of his tackle box for me.


Someone wrote that she used the cord for weed eater, especially for curves. Probably stiffer than fish line and comes in different diameters.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am partial to scrambled eggs with cheese, sometimes bacon too- and nothing nicer than freshly laid!


I love them that way too. Here in New Mexico we add green chile.....yum. I like to throw in some chopped avocado too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Someone wrote that she used the cord for weed eater, especially for curves. Probably stiffer than fish line and comes in different diameters.


That's a good point. I only use it for weaving.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I've never had bp taken in dentist office either but had to have a cardiologist clear me for cateract removal because of an irregular heartbeat. The anesthesiologist would not put me out. I have always had an irregular heatbeat. The dentist did use epinephrine once. That reaction was so bad it is now on my chart to not do it again. Have no idea why and was not asked before it was done unless it had something to do with not using the "laughing gas".


Medical people are required to get informed consent prior to doing anything to you. Signing their paragraph that says a doctor can do what he/she decides is not informed consent; it is dictatorial and abusive. I never sign such things unless I add language that demands that anything to be done be approved by me. Further, informed consent means not just being told that everything is safe, as it never is, but exactly what the possible negative effects are of a drug or procedure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful pics. A walk is certainly a healthier alternative. Good for you!
> 
> Tanya, I've never heard of such a thing as taking your blood pressure for dental work. I would have been made too. You may be on to the reason why with the medical facility next door. I just got back from getting my permanent crowns in. They had to numb one because the nerves were a tad touchy. But all done now.


To put it mildly, I am very cynical about the medical industry because that is what it is. It was establish for profit, not health. Unfortunately people feel dependent on it for health and have a hard time seeing they are objectified for profit. The new business models seem even more controlling about trying to force people into drugs and procedures totally unnecessary and often downright dangerous. Since I need some extensive dental work I am thinking to have my own BP cuff to carry with me as I will never allow those automatic cuff inflaters to be used on me again. I see them as unecessary and would challenge the industry to prove to me that they are beneficial to the public in general.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry that you had a tiring day yesterday. I am sure you were happy to see the new baby after all that. It is amazing how quickly they grow. 
Sue


tamarque said:


> Hi-just popping in to say hello and good nite. Having had only 3-4 hours sleep I am dragging pitifully. Days program took much longer than promised as we were required/requested to participate in a review of the morning. Then my personal group members that participated went out to decompress and analyze our experience and strategize our response. While at the diner, I had a close friend meet me with her BP cuff so she joined us until others left and she took my BP for me. It really is just fine but a dentist last week used one of these new automatic inflation machines which pinched my arm so tight it made me jump and yell out in pain. It was downright abusive experience and I told them so but they ignored me as typical and told me they would not work on me unless I took BP meds. This felt like a pure scam as they were attached to a medical office next door and took in lots of medicaid patients. I had told them their machine made me so agitated my BP went up abnormally. I walked out without paying anything but asked my friend, an RN, to come use her old fashioned manual cuff on me. I was really ticked off at that dentist since there was a tooth with an inflamed root with pain that was increasing. Should have just used the Laser immediately and saved myself all that wasted time and energy. Two applications over 2 days and have been pain free for over a week now. But my friend & I continued to visit for awhile before I went to try and see our new baby who I have not seen since she was about a week old. This baby is almost 15# at a scant 2 months and like a solid sack of potatoes. Very cute and beginning to smile and be social. A real little love. She fills out a 6 mos size already just to give a sense of her. Came home about 7 pm and sat down for a very quick meal and getting my report done. I am done now, it is raining w/thunder and time to go to sleep.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad that plugging it in helps. Hopefully you can get all your patterns moved.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Hi all. Still don't have tablet repaired, they haven't even taken it yet. I did finally get it to start again but it won't work unless plugged in. This means I can only use it somewhere the cord can reach an outlet, cannot take pictures with decent light, am afraid to unplug it as it might not start again. Trying to move all the patterns to a sd card but there seems to be a limit how many can be moved at a time.
> 
> Carn, re bunny. Sc 6 then slip st into 1st st. This divides the circle in half. (Slip first and 6th stitch together). Not slip stitch in stitches back to beginning. Hope this helps.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie, sorry you and SW did not get along. Hope the Hauruni will be better for you. 

The bunny is back! You must have something interesting to eat in your yard / garden Sue.

Welcome back Jane! Sorry you are having phone issues but at least you can get calls.


through pg 21


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, great pics of the lake and of all those birds.
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ann and Sue, I love Attic 24 and before LP got so huge, I would read her blog and pics, just to get a glimpse into her life and country. She writes a very interesting blog. Very good on crochet also.
> 
> Tanya, I hope you got a good nights sleep last night. You certainly deserved one after yesterday. Wow, that dentist would have made me mad also. It certainly looks like a scam and I have never heard of a dentist taking blood pressure before working.
> 
> Toni, re: walk. My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.
> 
> Sue


The internet has been playing up so I missed this. Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am partial to scrambled eggs with cheese, sometimes bacon too- and nothing nicer than freshly laid!


Me, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your time seems to have an impact. Tiring but so very important.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice going Jane on getting so much done on your Spring Wood shawl. It looks wonderful and such a nice soft color. 

Toni, lucky you to have fresh eggs so readily available. Nice to have happy hens. 

I have never had my bp taken at the dentist office either. Sounds like a horrific experience for you Tanya.

Sue, that is a lovely butterfly shawl. You definitely have gotten your crocheting skills down! That will be nice and comfy to wrap up in. 

I love scrambled eggs with cheese too Julie.
And the cut up avocado in it sounds great too Barbara! I must be hungry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Change in tactic: I think it would be better to catch up here *then* the last party.

I thought that some of these crochet patterns might be good for craft tables or for Tricia for her church/charity items.

FREE download till end of day March 19
Forest Walk by Alla Saenko
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-walk

Choice of free pattern for today; code shamrock
from Melissa Sanchez
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/maloosa

Choice of free pattern for today only; coupon code: FREEPATTYSDAY
from Jennifer Lynas
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jennifer-lynas

Irish Mesh Cowl by Deborah Schlegel
http://artthreads.blogspot.fr/2016/03/irish-mesh-knit-cowl.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia, you know, there was a time when all of our electronics had to be plugged in in order to work? 

Jane, Spring Wood is looking good. Do I see beads in there? Or am I just seeing what I want to see, lol.

Toni, I remember getting my eggs from a local chicken farmer - some still had poo stuck to the shells, lol. To this day I continue to crack them in a separate bowl.

Whew, caught up


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Grrr moment: I finished the March 2016 BON motif and discovered an error! Seems I skipped two rows, maybe 11 and 12 or 13 and 14, and will have to tink back to fix. So to assuage my pique I cast on Fracture.


Oh darn. :-(
I have been considering casting on Fracture but I really need a fingering weight lace on the go with 2 lace weight ones in the works.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Almost ready to be off. How exciting.


I was thinking the same thing, DFL. Envious but glad not to have to face it with my pack-rat collection.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... Elizabeth...Do I ever have questions for you!!!!


She opened a Pandora's box, didn't she?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry that you had a tiring day yesterday. I am sure you were happy to see the new baby after all that. It is amazing how quickly they grow.
> Sue


Yes, it was terrific seeing her. The mother is very sharing so as soon as I walked in she picked up the baby and said 'here, you can hold her.' The baby is very sweet and beginning to smile so that was fun. It felt so good to hold a new life.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart - ... I messed up the mesh sections ... it should actually have a spine...


I like it without the spine in the mesh. I had a look at some other FOs & yours is at the top of my list. It looks great - good job!


> the newly fixed 2016 BON March clue. Black crochet thread with black 8/0 seed beads.


Looks great as well! I was hoping to get at mine tonight - late getting it downloaded because of my access problems. I got busy with blocking Winter - hoped to do it before supper but ended up doing it after so I didn't want to start at something new when I was tired.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Posted the tabby cat on the last LP but here it is again. I was very happy to find "tabby-like" yarn.


So cute! Great yarn-project match.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, pulling for a quick and final resolution to your water problem. ...


I am rooting for you, too, Julie!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.
> 
> Sue


Wow, that is a good size! And pretty too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry, Sue, you're having troubles again with your SW. Will be interested to hear what the designer says about your question....


I am so glad that Sue has been breaking the ground for us on this one. I had a major stall with the start of clue 2. Since I had no internet access, I couldn't check to see if there was an error - although I knew that there was. I spent hours trying to figure it out just the same. When I finally got on line to check it I knew that the updates were all due to Sue's work.
Here is mine to the end of clue 3.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of good things happening for people here. 

Bev--bet you are so happy the weather is better for walking/hiking. Hope your new boots are comfy in use.

I am over the dentist horror but feel like it was learning anew my distrust of walking into a medical facility. Now I have to figure out how I am going to work with another dentist on some pretty invasive work. Scares the crap out of me.

Jane are you settled in back in France? Must feel good to see your friends over there. Hope you are having good Spring weather.

Great beginning of your SW.

One thing I learned at the project I worked on this week was about another organic farm in the area. One of the students has grown up on a farm and spoke about it. His family sells raw milk shares so another source of raw milk locally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I was hoping to maybe frame this puzzle. I got annoyed before dinner as I inadvertently knocked the puzzle and messed up one edge, which I am rebuilding again.


I had a 9000+ piece puzzle that my husband gave me for Christmas the first year we were in France (the only Christmas spent here.) It was too bulky to take home so I left it here. I started on it the next year. I had sections of it on small surfaces all over the house. The largest part was on the dining room table. We were out for super one night & came home to discover that Tango had jumped up on the table & hauled the puzzle onto the floor. Michael was really upset with Tango but I knew it was my own fault since he used to jump onto the table to look out the windows when we were gone & I hadn't taken precautions.


> My DH got his CAT scan results which only showed a little inflammation. Otherwise all was ok, but the dr is recommending some PT for his back.


Glad to hear that it isn't too serious.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great as well! I was hoping to get at mine tonight - late getting it downloaded because of my access problems. I got busy with blocking Winter - hoped to do it before supper but ended up doing it after so I didn't want to start at something new when I was tired.


I blocked Winter today but no photos yet. Just finished chart 4 of SW - I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad that Sue has been breaking the ground for us on this one. I had a major stall with the start of clue 2. Since I had no internet access, I couldn't check to see if there was an error - although I knew that there was. I spent hours trying to figure it out just the same. When I finally got on line to check it I knew that the updates were all due to Sue's work.
> Here is mine to the end of clue 3.


 :thumbup: It is going to be a lovely generous size.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my jigsaw puzzle. ...


I love it!
Puzzles are very popular in France & people frame them up.
I considered doing that with mine but it was real big.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am in awe of you having such an organized and successful packing/moving...


I agree, DFL!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

In summer 1914 I knitted Rosemary Hill's Stardance in black with silver beads. I knew it was one I would give away but until this week hadn't decided on the recipient. My yoga teacher of almost 30 years and I both reach our 65th birthday this month so I gave it to her. She is a strong "together" woman so her tearful response really surprised me. She loves it and I have to admit it is perfect for her; she looks very glamorous in it. I find it hard to choose projects to be gifted to other than the closest family and friends, preferring people to choose the pattern and colour for themseves. Lydia is very elegant and looks at least 10 years younger than her age so I agonised even more than usual. But all is well and I'm feeling relieved and satisfied tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I was just musing to myself, I wonder how much knitting Jane has done while she has been off line. Hope she has a good sized French stash.


Thank you for thinking of me, Linda. 
I have enough of a stash to tide me over in a pinch but I am more likely to order more than use it for a planned project.
I have been making some headway but there s a lot of yard work to be done since there has been even less of a winter here than usual this year. No frost means that everything has been growing continuously.
Also, I have been contending with extra active spider activity inside the house.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, Linda.
> I have enough of a stash to tide me over in a pinch but I am more likely to order more than use it for a planned project.
> I have been making some headway but there s a lot of yard work to be done since there has been even less of a winter here than usual this year. No frost means that everything has been growing continuously.
> Also, I have been contending with extra active spider activity inside the house.


Lovely to be out in the garden though. I envy you the outdoor work but not the clearing up of spiders' webs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I got the most devastating phone call yesterday from my dearest friends sister. She called to let me know that my friend had died on Sunday. ...


So very sorry to hear of your loss, Belle!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Ronie. I was thinking about the little amigurumi dogs I made for my granddaughter. Found the pic.


Sweet! I can see why she liked them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... I was wondering when we would hear from her- it seemed to be taking a long time, now we know why.


They always say it could take up to 2 weeks but it usually works out much shorter. This time we had more trouble than usual. If it had been left as they were suggesting at the start, we would have nothing. My husband, however, went into town every day to "harass" them & now we are connected.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for the update on Jane, Sue. Glad she's doing well, but we really miss her here...


So nice of you to say, Pam.  
I have missed all of you, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week ...


Looks very interesting, Pam. Love the colour combination.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Sue--thanks for informing us of Jane and her internet dilemma. Have been thinking on her and how she is missed here.


Thank you for the kind words, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Sue, please greet Jane for us if you hear from her again. She is missed. ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> The one advantage of having been ill ...


Sorry to hear that you have been unwell, Linda - but you write in past tense so I am hoping that you are feeling better.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

9000+ pieces? Wow, big jigsaw puzzle Jane. I can see why you would be using every available horizontal surface throughout the house. Thanks for the kind comments on my Urquhart, I do like the spineless mesh although it does have an odd shape, lol.

Wow Linda! You were knitting in 1914!  Wonderful that your gift was so appreciated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... Please let her know she is very missed....


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my BON after March clue...


Looks great, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Still don't have tablet repaired...


I hope you get this straightened out soon, Tricia. Such a pain!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> WELCOME BACK! ...


Thanks, Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--if you were knitting in 1914, you have certainly become our most senior crone. Congratulations! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Tell us what you have been doing other than interacting with the French telephone crowd. ... How is the knitting going?


We have tried to touch base with most of our friends - have had a few invites for meals - always a good time! Have several friends coming for supper on Saturday.
We've been pretty busy clearing out the garden - still working on that.
As for knitting ...
SW - into chart 4 now; 
Finished Winter - blob pic below - currently blocking.
Almost done neighbour's scarf - Free Spirit
Almost done Michael's 2nd FretBoard scarf - in grey
Recommenced with Be With You
Working on friend's sweater - facing another setback :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Yay Jane! So glad you are back. We have missed you!


Thank you, Caryn 
The feeling is mutual.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane-so good to hear from you again.


Thanks, Tanya.


> Karen--that puzzle site is a disaster. Spent 1.5 hours doing puzzles...


I have a number of puzzle sites - mostly word oriented - that I love but have to avoid or my day would be totally consumed with them - no time for KP or knitting either.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We have tried to touch base with most of our friends - have had a few invites for meals - always a good time! Have several friends coming for supper on Saturday.
> We've been pretty busy clearing out the garden - still working on that.
> As for knitting ...
> SW - into chart 4 now;
> ...


Do you think you have enough knitting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Jane. Love that colour.


Thanks, Sue 
It is the same yarn that I used for Dancing Bees. It had been discontinued for a while but is now available again. I am thinking that I should order some more because it knits up very nicely & fills a certain void - although I usually wait for it to be on sale.

I am very appreciative of you "blazing the trail" for us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ... "Into the Woods Shawl"....Hey, maybe this would make a great KAL....maybe in the fall sometime...


I am definitely up for that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jane!


Thank you, Toni 


> Thanks for the freedom to use your FP.


So sorry that I don't have my page info up to date. On the good side, though, I have worn it regularly & love it! (I wear very little of what I have knit.)
When I get home, I will be sure to update my page.


> Your SW is looking great!!!


Thanks 
This yarn really shows the leaves to advantage. Such an interesting design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well then after all the test knitting you have done your the best qualified to do the job ... and YAY!! on getting your Butterflies off the hook  I look forward to seeing it.. .


I agree, Sue, whole heartedly, re the test knitting & am also looking forward to Butterflies.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...YAY!!! Jane... its good that your back too!!


Thanks, Ronie 


> I think there are some lazy people in the phone company that just don't want to deal with it...


Don't get me started!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, welcome back!!


Thanks, Bev 


> Love your Spring Wood.


Thank you - it is looking so fine - even without the benefit of blocking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jane! So glad you have you back!!!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane...


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> MBK Jane and I like that pattern too. Welcome back, we've missed you.


Thank you, Linda - as my mother would say, "If I didn't knock it down, I staggered it."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very pretty, Jane.


Thank you, Linda - this Spring Wood is quite interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is good to see you back, Jane. Thank you for the patterns!


Thank you, Norma - you're welcome, for sure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
It is very intriguing how she manages to mesh those leaves together.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Sue, thanks for the update on Jane. Presumably she has plenty of wine though ...


Ironically - painfully so - I haven't been able to drink any wine for the past 10 days due to some stomach upset which has attached a memory to the taste of wine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.


Looks great, Sue! Mine is quite big is well. I know that I will appreciate it when I get back home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--do like your SW so much. ...


Thank you, Tanya 
It is nice to knit with a yarn that shows the lovely stitching before you block it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Welcome back and thanks for the links!


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Someone wrote that she used the cord for weed eater, especially for curves...


I find that very useful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad that Sue has been breaking the ground for us on this one. I had a major stall with the start of clue 2. Since I had no internet access, I couldn't check to see if there was an error - although I knew that there was. I spent hours trying to figure it out just the same. When I finally got on line to check it I knew that the updates were all due to Sue's work.
> Here is mine to the end of clue 3.


It's looking great, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Welcome back Jane! Sorry you are having phone issues but at least you can get calls....


Thank you, Melanie 
We are now able to make calls - so I have a dinner party to prepare for Saturday!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice going Jane on getting so much done on your Spring Wood shawl. It looks wonderful and such a nice soft color. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, Spring Wood is looking good. Do I see beads in there? Or am I just seeing what I want to see, lol....


I have insterted beads at the leaf tips. The beads are very subtle. I will be using more in the border.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We have tried to touch base with most of our friends - have had a few invites for meals - always a good time! Have several friends coming for supper on Saturday.
> We've been pretty busy clearing out the garden - still working on that.
> As for knitting ...
> SW - into chart 4 now;
> ...


You've been busy. Your Winter blob looks good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane are you settled in back in France? Must feel good to see your friends over there. Hope you are having good Spring weather....


Thank you, Tanya 
We are dealing with issues inherent with being absent for an extended period but making contact wth our friends - which is always enjoyable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I blocked Winter today but no photos yet. Just finished chart 4 of SW - I'm enjoying it so far.


We are totally in step with both projects!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: It is going to be a lovely generous size.


I hope so - certainly seems so considering the number of stitches so far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Butterflies, Sue. 

Thanks Linda, Barbara, and Sue. I was so glad I had choses a hike over a nap. It was so invigorating.  Yes, Tanya, I am loving the weather right now. It is supposed to cool down tomorrow, but only to the 40's. So not too bad.

Jane, I am loving your SW. Looks great. I bet it feels good to settle in with all your internet contacts available again. 

Linda, it does feel good when we find the proper home for our FO's, doesn't it?  And especially nice when the recipient loves it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> In summer 1914 I knitted Rosemary Hill's Stardance in black with silver beads.


Sounds totally elegant - but the date makes you appear v-e-r-y - umh - seasoned.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your Winter looks great. love the color and looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> 9000+ pieces? Wow, big jigsaw puzzle Jane.


Thankfully, he didn't buy the 18 000 piece one! 


> I do like the spineless mesh although it does have an odd shape, lol.


When it is worn, that won't likely be noticeable.


> Wow Linda! You were knitting in 1914!


I was equally impressed. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Do you think you have enough knitting :thumbup: :thumbup:


Longing to cast on more!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam - SW is a lovely design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> You've been busy. Your Winter blob looks good.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I am loving your SW. Looks great.


Thanks, Bev 


> I bet it feels good to settle in with all your internet contacts available again.


Most definitely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Winter looks great. love the color and looking forward to seeing it blocked.


Thank you, Bev. I might get a pic of it in pins if it is sunny tomorrow but will leave it a bit before unpinning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love them that way too. Here in New Mexico we add green chile.....yum. I like to throw in some chopped avocado too.


That is a thought! Must double check for hot chillis next time I go shopping Avocados are a bit in the off season for us- but will be plentiful soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Me, too :thumbup:


 :thumbup: re: Scrambled eggs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice going Jane on getting so much done on your Spring Wood shawl. It looks wonderful and such a nice soft color.
> 
> Toni, lucky you to have fresh eggs so readily available. Nice to have happy hens.
> 
> ...


I will be eating late tonight- but all these ideas have me drooling- I just invested in some free range eggs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am rooting for you, too, Julie!!


Forgot to check for the tap, when I was up at the mail box- oh well, good reason to go tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad that Sue has been breaking the ground for us on this one. I had a major stall with the start of clue 2. Since I had no internet access, I couldn't check to see if there was an error - although I knew that there was. I spent hours trying to figure it out just the same. When I finally got on line to check it I knew that the updates were all due to Sue's work.
> Here is mine to the end of clue 3.


I am so slow in comparison to so many of you ladies! I have taken a week to knit a bit more than 15cm's of the first sleeve on the green Guernsey. It looks special, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> In summer 1914 I knitted Rosemary Hill's Stardance in black with silver beads. I knew it was one I would give away but until this week hadn't decided on the recipient. My yoga teacher of almost 30 years and I both reach our 65th birthday this month so I gave it to her. She is a strong "together" woman so her tearful response really surprised me. She loves it and I have to admit it is perfect for her; she looks very glamorous in it. I find it hard to choose projects to be gifted to other than the closest family and friends, preferring people to choose the pattern and colour for themseves. Lydia is very elegant and looks at least 10 years younger than her age so I agonised even more than usual. But all is well and I'm feeling relieved and satisfied tonight.


That is great! And especially to have such a response.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, Linda.
> I have enough of a stash to tide me over in a pinch but I am more likely to order more than use it for a planned project.
> I have been making some headway but there s a lot of yard work to be done since there has been even less of a winter here than usual this year. No frost means that everything has been growing continuously.
> Also, I have been contending with extra active spider activity inside the house.


I wonder if there have been more flies than usual, if it has been a mild winter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They always say it could take up to 2 weeks but it usually works out much shorter. This time we had more trouble than usual. If it had been left as they were suggesting at the start, we would have nothing. My husband, however, went into town every day to "harass" them & now we are connected.


It is so good that you are connected- thank goodness for your DH's persistence!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You've been busy. Your Winter blob looks good.


I agree!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Ironically - painfully so - I haven't been able to drink any wine for the past 10 days due to some stomach upset which has attached a memory to the taste of wine.


😱 👎🏻 👎🏻


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--that puzzle site is a disaster. Spent 1.5 hours doing puzzles instead of reading LP and readying for this mornings program. Am now running behind the 8 ball again.


I make no apologies. On THIS machine I've solved M2350R in 3+ hours. M2348 (5+ hours on OTHER computer), and M2349 are still in progress for this one.
What I've done for both machines is only unpack 3 of 9 jigsaws. No need to unzip the next 3 until both machines have been worked. I only saved the web-links to the other possibles. With the Ricochet Infinity main shell I can download ANY game for the 3 or more variants of Ricochet and play it. I'm in the middle of the tri-level of expertise above Diamond in Ricochet.
Our main mode of transportation is at the Ford Dealership getting repaired. It died twice today...making me worried about if my parents would get home...and Mom is on portable oxygen. Only one tank with her!
I'll be getting a 4GB stick for this baby soon. Only dealing with the minimum 2GB now.
Happily the jigsaws I've downloaded are only 300 pieces per puzzle. I've worked on higher counts before out of the puzzle box.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> In summer 1914 I knitted Rosemary Hill's Stardance in black with silver beads. I knew it was one I would give away but until this week hadn't decided on the recipient. My yoga teacher of almost 30 years and I both reach our 65th birthday this month so I gave it to her. She is a strong "together" woman so her tearful response really surprised me. She loves it and I have to admit it is perfect for her; she looks very glamorous in it. I find it hard to choose projects to be gifted to other than the closest family and friends, preferring people to choose the pattern and colour for themseves. Lydia is very elegant and looks at least 10 years younger than her age so I agonised even more than usual. But all is well and I'm feeling relieved and satisfied tonight.


That is lovely! She must have been very touched.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> We have tried to touch base with most of our friends - have had a few invites for meals - always a good time! Have several friends coming for supper on Saturday.
> We've been pretty busy clearing out the garden - still working on that.
> As for knitting ...
> SW - into chart 4 now;
> ...


You are very busy!!! Lovely blob

:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I make no apologies. On THIS machine I've solved M2350R in 3+ hours. M2348 (5+ hours on OTHER computer), and M2349 are still in progress for this one.
> What I've done for both machines is only unpack 3 of 9 jigsaws. No need to unzip the next 3 until both machines have been worked. I only saved the web-links to the other possibles. With the Ricochet Infinity main shell I can download ANY game for the 3 or more variants of Ricochet and play it. I'm in the middle of the tri-level of expertise above Diamond in Ricochet.
> Our main mode of transportation is at the Ford Dealership getting repaired. It died twice today...making me worried about if my parents would get home...and Mom is on portable oxygen. Only one tank with her!
> I'll be getting a 4GB stick for this baby soon. Only dealing with the minimum 2GB now.
> Happily the jigsaws I've downloaded are only 300 pieces per puzzle. I've worked on higher counts before out of the puzzle box.


I did a 300 piece puzzle yesterday. Have no idea how long it took as it spanned the whole day in segments. I found 300 pc on the computer more than enough to manage on the small screen. Still prefer doing them IRL and they still are addictive. It was a beach/water scene.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> 9000+ pieces? Wow, big jigsaw puzzle Jane. I can see why you would be using every available horizontal surface throughout the house. Thanks for the kind comments on my Urquhart, I do like the spineless mesh although it does have an odd shape, lol.
> 
> Wow Linda! You were knitting in 1914!  Wonderful that your gift was so appreciated.


 :-D :-D 2014 of course. That is what comes of thinking of birthdays. Thanks, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--if you were knitting in 1914, you have certainly become our most senior crone. Congratulations! :lol:


 :lol: Crone maybe but not that senior. Should check my post.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We have tried to touch base with most of our friends - have had a few invites for meals - always a good time! Have several friends coming for supper on Saturday.
> We've been pretty busy clearing out the garden - still working on that.
> As for knitting ...
> SW - into chart 4 now;
> ...


Pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--it boggles the mind to think of 9000 pc puzzles. 1500 it the biggest I've handled. Cannot imagine where such a massive puzzle could even be done in my house. It must have been soooooo frustrating to see Tango's contribution to that effort. It is now making me want to investigate them our of curiosity.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's wonderful that you are being included in the new baby's life.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Yes, it was terrific seeing her. The mother is very sharing so as soon as I walked in she picked up the baby and said 'here, you can hold her.' The baby is very sweet and beginning to smile so that was fun. It felt so good to hold a new life.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...It looks special, Jane!


Thank you, Julie 
I only managed a couple of rows on it last night because I was blocking Winter. It amazes me how she has worked all of those leaves in there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's wonderful that you are being included in the new baby's life.
> 
> Sue


Yes, it is. So different than my own son with my gd. As a matter of fact the mother, without any discussion, offered to photo my knitwear for posting on Etsy for me. She is a media specialty person as a school librarian. That was such a supportive thing to do. Again, my son and DIL would not even suggest my name to friends who are buying homes and need home inspections. This woman will become more my family than my own children! She is definitely at the top of my list for more or my work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if there have been more flies than usual, if it has been a mild winter?


Not sure - not right now anyway. That usually happens later when it get warmer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good that you are connected- thank goodness for your DH's persistence!


Definitely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You are very busy!!! Lovely blob
> :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Pretty.


Thank you, Linda 
Susanna has such lovely designs. I bought a bunch - Sue, too, - a while back when Susanna had a 5 week game promotion - codes to get good discounts. I can't resist a game. I had a hard time picking which ones to get since there are so many beauties & then I never knit any of them. I think I'll look back through them later - I want to CO a fingering weight project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--it boggles the mind to think of 9000 pc puzzles... Cannot imagine where such a massive puzzle could even be done in my house...


As I said, I had to do it in sections, eventually assembling it into 4 quarters. Then I slid them all on the floor in the spare bedroom to put them together.
I think it was 54" x 72". I have a pic but not on this computer. It was the signs of the Zodiac in a ring in the centre & the constellations outside of that in a lovely dark blue-purple background.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...As a matter of fact the mother, without any discussion, offered to photo my knitwear for posting on Etsy for me. ...This woman will become more my family than my own children! ....


How lovely that you have her in your life! I hope that you can work out the Etsy thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if this MKAL was shared in my absence:
The clues version will be free until March 27.
Notre Dame Shawl Mystery KAL by Maria Rosa Spighetti
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/notre-dame-shawl-mystery-kal

Heres another Easter crochet pattern to add to the list.
Easter Chick from JBDesigns
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/toy/easter-chick/26248?_ct=rbew&_ctp=204997

In the same vein...
Spring MCAL by Melissa's Crochet Patterns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-mcal

YARNPLAZA EASTER CAL
http://www.yarnplaza.com/blog/yarnplaza-easter-cal/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I need to find another mindless project for my News watching time, preferably fingering too. SW definitely needs concentration. I picked up yesterday but straightaway found I had made a mistake.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh darn. :-(
> I have been considering casting on Fracture but I really need a fingering weight lace on the go with 2 lace weight ones in the works.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.


It looks great, Sue - looks like two different shawls, though, one in autumn colours, the other in spring colours. Too bad it doesn't work out to be two for the price of one. Thank you so much for giving me credit but you certainly stuck to it. I am so happy to see you earn your wings. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Up to page 20 from Sue's party:
*AnnMKatz*: Great SW start - love the red!
*Tanya*: The eyelash shawl looks really comfy. I made a lot of hat & scarf sets from it a while back & I found it so nice & soft. The colours are really rich - makes me think of my butterflies shawl. Is there blue in the mix? Hard to tell.
*Pam*: Lovely start on SW - the colour looks much like mine. 2016 BON is looking very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As I said, I had to do it in sections, eventually assembling it into 4 quarters. Then I slid them all on the floor in the spare bedroom to put them together.
> I think it was 54" x 72". I have a pic but not on this computer. It was the signs of the Zodiac in a ring in the centre & the constellations outside of that in a lovely dark blue-purple background.


That was definitely quite a project! Even living alone, I would not have room to spread such a piece out for working.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How lovely that you have her in your life! I hope that you can work out the Etsy thing.


With such material support how could I not try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> With such material support how could I not try.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Up to page 20 from Sue's party:
> *AnnMKatz*: Great SW start - love the red!
> *Tanya*: The eyelash shawl looks really comfy. I made a lot of hat & scarf sets from it a while back & I found it so nice & soft. The colours are really rich - makes me think of my butterflies shawl. Is there blue in the mix? Hard to tell.
> *Pam*: Lovely start on SW - the colour looks much like mine. 2016 BON is looking very pretty.


The eyelash yarn is a very rich color--overall a very dark brown but coppery and a deep blue highlighting. The camera, interestingly, picked up more on these highlights than the rich brown. It reminds me of those mouton coats that were so popular when I was growing up. The eyelash is very dense compared to the fur I bought for a stuffed bear. Knit with a fingering wt carry along thread it is dense and probably quite warm. Glad you liked it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Toni, I remember getting my eggs from a local chicken farmer - some still had poo stuck to the shells, lol. To this day I continue to crack them in a separate bowl.


We do not wash our eggs anymore until we use them, after learning how absorbent the shell is when it is wet. Those eggs are so good. 



jscaplen said:


> She opened a Pandora's box, didn't she?


She sure did!  It is all her fault. 

Actually, I am trying to get some of my questions figured out without pestering her, but I'm sure I will still have some when she is ready.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lovely to be out in the garden though. I envy you the outdoor work but not the clearing up of spiders' webs.


I was thinking the same thing! Spiders are not my favorite critter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just had my daily rabbit sighting! He, or she likes the top corner of my back yard. I creep up very carefully to not disturb him. He did see me, but didn't run. Maybe knows this woman pointing her iPad at him wouldn't harm him.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda has been knitting since 1914, indeed!  That is wonderful that your instructor is so appreciative of the shawl you gave her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, your Winter blob is gorgeous! I can't wait to see it blocked!!! 

That is great that you are getting so much use out of your FP. I am so glad.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Forgot to check for the tap, when I was up at the mail box- oh well, good reason to go tomorrow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.
> 
> Sue


It is really pretty. Nice colors, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Ironically - painfully so - I haven't been able to drink any wine for the past 10 days due to some stomach upset which has attached a memory to the taste of wine.


Aargh!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations on conquering this step into the world of crochet, Sue! Your Butterflies is beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just had my daily rabbit sighting! He, or she likes the top corner of my back yard. I creep up very carefully to not disturb him. He did see me, but didn't run. Maybe knows this woman pointing her iPad at him wouldn't harm him.
> 
> Sue


He or she must feel pretty comfortable with you out there. :thumbup: Great photos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Ironically - painfully so - I haven't been able to drink any wine for the past 10 days due to some stomach upset which has attached a memory to the taste of wine.


Hopefully, you are feeling better by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> I only managed a couple of rows on it last night because I was blocking Winter. It amazes me how she has worked all of those leaves in there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just had my daily rabbit sighting!


Cute little bunny 
You're having fun with him, aren't you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure - not right now anyway. That usually happens later when it get warmer.


Just curious as to what could be causing the spider activity!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, your Winter blob is gorgeous! I can't wait to see it blocked!!!


Thank you, Toni 


> That is great that you are getting so much use out of your FP. I am so glad.


I feel so bad that I never completed my project notes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.
> 
> Sue


That is looking good, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Having trouble with the wretched Technicolor Gateway- that keeps cropping up- hard to respond when you can't get in!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Would any of you wonderful lace knitters like to do some test knitting? I am working on the next shawl design, aiming to have it ready for testing by the end of March, and thinking that it might be good to ask to give you time to consider.

It is to be a Spring themed crescent shape, with or without some beads, in a heavy lace weight or fingering yarn. I am not sure of the yardage, but there will be an option for a second complimentary color.

Thank you for considering this. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I feel so bad that I never completed my project notes.


Oh, please don't worry about it! You have had a few things on your mind this last while.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, your Butterflies looks great. Very springlike.

Jane, are your spiders fat? Could be why you lack flies instead of low temps. 

Toni, yes, egg shells are permeable (for gas exchange). One of those odd factoids that float around in the brain, lol. Fresh eggs are great to have. I remember getting pecked retrieving eggs in my childhood girlfriend's coop. I don't miss going into the coop though, fresh eggs or no.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--eggs are much healthier when NOT washed. Like human babies they are coated with protective bacteria from the mother when they are hatched/born. It is why people never used to refrigerate eggs and could keep them in baskets on the counter for days without them getting spoiled. You are very fortunate to be able to do this.

I was just thinking this a.m. about inquiring about test knitting so put me on your list of knitters.

Sue--your Butterflies has blossomed beautifully with blocking.

Jane--don't sweat the small stuff. Your project notes will wait till you have access to them again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, sounds like you are settling in to your French space and now even more so with your telephone and Internet back up. 
I have never heard of such a large jigsaw puzzle. My biggest were 1000 and I spent lots of time on that one. I have considered trying one of those 3 d ones. 
Your Winter shawl is looking good and the spring woods is growing just lovely. 

Tanya, how great to have this friend in your life who is including you like family! I sure hope you can get an etsy site started with her help. You sure have lots of beautiful work that can be shown and sold! 

Sue, your butterflies shawl turned out lovely. I like the variegated yarn colors and it is great crochet work! 
I think you now have a pet rabbit.  

I finished clue 8 of FG last night and got the march section of BON done! Pictures below.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, your Butterflies looks great. Very springlike.
> 
> Jane, are your spiders fat? Could be why you lack flies instead of low temps.
> 
> Toni, yes, egg shells are permeable (for gas exchange). One of those odd factoids that float around in the brain, lol. Fresh eggs are great to have. I remember getting pecked retrieving eggs in my childhood girlfriend's coop. I don't miss going into the coop though, fresh eggs or no.


That totally makes sense - the gas exchange - the growing chick would need fresh air. We keep hearing about getting pecked when collecting eggs. Our hens have been really mellow in comparison, we haven't had to deal with that. Whew!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--eggs are much healthier when NOT washed. Like human babies they are coated with protective bacteria from the mother when they are hatched/born. It is why people never used to refrigerate eggs and could keep them in baskets on the counter for days without them getting spoiled. You are very fortunate to be able to do this.
> 
> I was just thinking this a.m. about inquiring about test knitting so put me on your list of knitters.
> 
> ...


It is for that protective coating that we don't wash them. :thumbup:

Thank you, Tanya! I will gladly add you to my list of test knitters. 

I am in the process of getting a group set up on ravelry for simplicity of communication for testing. I will let you know when I get that figured out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, sounds like you are settling in to your French space and now even more so with your telephone and Internet back up.
> I have never heard of such a large jigsaw puzzle. My biggest were 1000 and I spent lots of time on that one. I have considered trying one of those 3 d ones.
> Your Winter shawl is looking good and the spring woods is growing just lovely.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Caryn! They are both looking so very nice!!! Your stitches are so even. :thumbup:

I keep thinking about that number, 9,000, too. We have tackled 1,000 piece puzzles and thought they were huge!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Caryn! They are both looking so very nice!!! Your stitches are so even. :thumbup:
> 
> I keep thinking about that number, 9,000, too. We have tackled 1,000 piece puzzles and thought they were huge!


Thanks Toni. I try😄 Me too on the 1000 piece puzzle. 
I would test knit for you too, but I think I am too slow and you would probably do better if you got feedback faster!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is for that protective coating that we don't wash them. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you, Tanya! I will gladly add you to my list of test knitters.
> 
> I am in the process of getting a group set up on ravelry for simplicity of communication for testing. I will let you know when I get that figured out.


Thank you. I will then be able to pick your brain about Ravelry as I should know how to do that, too. It would have been so much easier to have some test knitting done with my Toddler Miter Sweater and is one of the concerns I have with putting out the Adult version pattern where I think dimensions are even more critical.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni. I try😄 Me too on the 1000 piece puzzle.
> I would test knit for you too, but I think I am too slow and you would probably do better if you got feedback faster!


I have done a few 1500 pc puzzles and was looking, unsuccessfully for the picture of a huge & oddly shaped peacock puzzle--the edge followed the shape of the big, colorful bird. I did this a few years ago and forgot about it till this discussion here on LP. Fun to think about. it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, your Butterflies looks great. Very springlike.
> 
> Jane, are your spiders fat? Could be why you lack flies instead of low temps.
> 
> Toni, yes, egg shells are permeable (for gas exchange). One of those odd factoids that float around in the brain, lol. Fresh eggs are great to have. I remember getting pecked retrieving eggs in my childhood girlfriend's coop. I don't miss going into the coop though, fresh eggs or no.


Can you blame those poor birds watching the promise of their offspring being swooped up for food?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have been thinking of getting my own cuff and a couple of used ones very inexpensively. Need to lookin into the quaility of what is being sold.


It may be that the dentist I went to was a 'franchise' dentist.. our regular dentist retired and sold his practice to 'Advantage Dental' He never did it either and I too was quite upset when they insisted to do it before pulling my tooth. Hubby calls it 'drive thru' dentistry LOL you can't get much more done than pullings and cleanings there all other dental work you have to go to someone else for.. at least that is my understanding..

Sue you butterflies turned out very nice.. mine was nice and large too but shrunk quite a bit when released from the mat's  it is still long enough to go down to my elbows and down my back.. it is good for a little warmth when a light breeze comes up!

Toni fresh eggs are the best... we sometimes do a faux omelet with cheese and mushrooms... its called a scramble if you put potatoes in it.. I'm not a fan of potatoes though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Would any of you wonderful lace knitters like to do some test knitting? ...


I'm not sure if I am one of the "wonderful" ones, ;-) but I'd be happy to test knit for you - with beads, off course.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, are your spiders fat? ...


We get all kinds - all very industrious, evidently.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, both FG and BON look good, very nice stitches.

Tanya, better the offspring then themselves. I always made sure I did not go visiting when my friend's mother was slaughtering chickens. She used a tree in the front yard and an axe. :::shudder::: At least it was quick.

Toni, the pecking might have had more to do with our age, we probably made too much noise as children are wont to do. The cows on the other hand were always docile, except for the bull. He did not like us in his pastures and was good for a chase, lol. 

Ronie, I think more dentists are checking general health since many procedures are invasive. Even though we don't think of them that way, they are exposing bone and nerves. Better to know in advance any possible complication(s). 

Clue 5 of Fracture came out today and I am still on clue 2, doh!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your SW is going very well... I love the color!! and your so right it is great that Sue is finding the errors for everyone  she is a great test knitter!! 

Your story about Tango and the puzzle reminded me of a Christmas that my then bosses family had.. they had found this dog somewhere.. just a stray running around and fell in love with it.. he came to work everyday and quickly became our mascot! well on Christmas they were all stuffed from dinner and went outside.. this was in Arizona where the weather is warm and when they came back in the dinner was on the floor and half the turkey was gone.. I am so glad I was not there when that happened..LOL

Tanya make sure if you do get a cuff that it is a good one.. don't spare the expense.. get lots of reviews first.. my experience with them is not good.. they have never taken an accurate BP for me.. My Dr.s assistant tells me to come in any time and have mine checked.. she does it old school and I am normally right at 120/80 or a tad higher... the cuffs are all over the place.. and I have used several of them to know it wasn't a isolated reading.. as for your experience I would chock that up to the person doing it.. I have never had any one squeeze my arm so tight that it hurt.. close to hurting yes but never going over the line..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have never heard of such a large jigsaw puzzle. My biggest were 1000 ...


I did lots with 3-5000 pieces but now I would prefer 750-1000 with a high difficulty rating instead of a really large one. Once I get at it, I want to finish it & nothing else gets done.
I can't imagine doing that 18 000 piece one.


> I have considered trying one of those 3 d ones.


I've done a few of those but I prefer the flat ones.


> Your Winter shawl is looking good and the spring woods is growing just lovely.


Thank you very much


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That totally makes sense - the gas exchange - the growing chick would need fresh air. We keep hearing about getting pecked when collecting eggs. Our hens have been really mellow in comparison, we haven't had to deal with that. Whew!


You must have a good communication with your hens and they are willing to share with you :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They always say it could take up to 2 weeks but it usually works out much shorter. This time we had more trouble than usual. If it had been left as they were suggesting at the start, we would have nothing. My husband, however, went into town every day to "harass" them & now we are connected.


Yay for Gerard!!! He is your hero!! I am the one who has to harass the providers..LOL hubby is much more calm than me... he pulls out that texas drawl and calls the ladies darlin and ta da!! problem resolved..LOL but that isn't until I have been pushed to my limit with the situation..

Linda that was such a sweet gesture... and how touching for her to show such emotion.. it must of been stunning with the black yarn and silver beads  I had a lady at work yesterday.. she is a regular and quite sweet.. she loved my Oaklet.. I almost gave it to her.. after all the thrill of knitting is the actual knitting part for me.. I rarely wear what I make.. If I worked in a office I think it would be different..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I finished clue 8 of FG last night and got the march section of BON done! Pictures below.


Both are looking great, Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I keep thinking about that number, 9,000, too. ..


It was something 9210 - or 9120, maybe.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Melanie
> We are now able to make calls - so I have a dinner party to prepare for Saturday!


Jane are we going to get to join in vicariously? like last year.. I could almost taste the meal.. it was amazing  I know you will have a great time with your friends!

I'm sorry about the stomach upset.. what a way to quit drinking!! :shock: :shock: hopefully it will resolve itself quickly... I had a similar situation when I was on a medication after surgery and couldn't drink any alcohol and so I quit for probably 15 years or more.. then we bought this house and a few drinks in the backyard during the warmer months is quite relaxing and enjoyable


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane your SW is going very well... I love the color!! and your so right it is great that Sue is finding the errors for everyone  she is a great test knitter!!
> 
> Your story about Tango and the puzzle reminded me of a Christmas that my then bosses family had.. they had found this dog somewhere.. just a stray running around and fell in love with it.. he came to work everyday and quickly became our mascot! well on Christmas they were all stuffed from dinner and went outside.. this was in Arizona where the weather is warm and when they came back in the dinner was on the floor and half the turkey was gone.. I am so glad I was not there when that happened..LOL
> 
> Tanya make sure if you do get a cuff that it is a good one.. don't spare the expense.. get lots of reviews first.. my experience with them is not good.. they have never taken an accurate BP for me.. My Dr.s assistant tells me to come in any time and have mine checked.. she does it old school and I am normally right at 120/80 or a tad higher... the cuffs are all over the place.. and I have used several of them to know it wasn't a isolated reading.. as for your experience I would chock that up to the person doing it.. I have never had any one squeeze my arm so tight that it hurt.. close to hurting yes but never going over the line..


Unfortunately the Medical industry; ie, Big Pharma, is trying to medicalize everything and this model is the new wave of a business model. The automatic cuff inflator is not adjustable. It is plugged in, you are connected and away it goes. So more one-size-fits-all objectification of people. I demanded it be adjusted and that was not possible. My medical friend validated this limited mechanization. When my buddy took my pressure this Tues, she caused the circulation to be cut so there was tingling in the hand, very unpleasant but not painful. The cuff did hurt as she admittedly pumped it up trying to test out the super high readings the dentist got. So it did hurt, but not to the point of causing me to cry out in pain. She could not get the readings anywhere close to the dentists. FYI, my bp is the same as yours which is higher than it used to be. I was always on the low side when younger. I remember readings like 100/78.

Agree about the cuffs which is why I didn't call people back on their used cuffs. Need a lot more info, maybe today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have done a few 1500 pc puzzles and was looking, unsuccessfully for the picture of a huge & oddly shaped peacock puzzle--the edge followed the shape of the big, colorful bird. ...


I have done a number of those as well. I have a Christmas one of Santa in his sleigh that I put on the wall in the kitchen.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your butterflies turned out amazing.. I am surprised at how big it stayed.. it must be the yarn you used..  and these are your best pictures of the bunny yet!! he must be a scout for the Easter bunny  it is nice that he has stayed for pictures and hasn't run off.. he is getting more comfortable with you that is for sure


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your SW is going very well... I love the colour!!...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Unfortunately the Medical industry; ie, Big Pharma, is trying to medicalize everything and this model is the new wave of a business model. The automatic cuff inflator is not adjustable. It is plugged in, you are connected and away it goes. So more one-size-fits-all objectification of people. I demanded it be adjusted and that was not possible. My medical friend validated this limited mechanization. When my buddy took my pressure this Tues, she caused the circulation to be cut so there was tingling in the hand, very unpleasant but not painful. The cuff did hurt as she admittedly pumped it up trying to test out the super high readings the dentist got. So it did hurt, but not to the point of causing me to cry out in pain. She could not get the readings anywhere close to the dentists. FYI, my bp is the same as yours which is higher than it used to be. I was always on the low side when younger. I remember readings like 100/78.
> 
> Agree about the cuffs which is why I didn't call people back on their used cuffs. Need a lot more info, maybe today.


That's just crazy... I have not seen one of those but they are faulty for sure... my BP use to be on the low side too... I'm not sure when it changed but I am not happy having to take meds.. and this is one I have to take.. I remember my Mom being so upset with my GM who passed away because she didn't think she needed her BP meds any more..  so I dutifully take mind..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, both FG and BON look good, very nice stitches.
> 
> Tanya, better the offspring then themselves. I always made sure I did not go visiting when my friend's mother was slaughtering chickens. She used a tree in the front yard and an axe. :::shudder::: At least it was quick.
> 
> ...


Killing hens humanely is a real skill. It is one reason I don't raise them.

And agree about dental work being invasive. Our medical model has created a culture view that sees body parts as discreet and disconnected pieces. And teeth in particular as we see them come in as babies, fall out and adult ones grow. Then we drill, pull, cut, root out, etc in discreet units as if all those chemicals have no impact on our general health. When I spoke with my friends MD husband about biological dentistry and need to check compatibility of chemicals he looked at me as if he was hearing Greek. Then he was totally skeptical when I described to toxic metal poisoning I was suffering from however, he took the challenge and began to research what I told him. Lo and behold, he got back to me stunned as the noxious effects of dental chemicals that he uncovered. He said, as if mimicking me, 'they tell us all these materials are safe when they actually cause all kinds of disease reactions!' That was the end of that argument.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane are we going to get to join in vicariously? like last year...


Perhaps - I'll at least share the menu. 


> ...I'm sorry about the stomach upset...


It must have been 30 years since I last threw up - it must have been something that I ate but strange that Gerard never had it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni. I try😄 Me too on the 1000 piece puzzle.
> I would test knit for you too, but I think I am too slow and you would probably do better if you got feedback faster!


Caryn, if you change your mind, I would gladly accept your help. I am not the fastest knitter in the world either and haven't figured out how to time getting things done yet. This is most definitely a work in progress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--keep meaning to say your BON is very bonne! and the FG is looking great, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I have seen lots of beautiful WIP's  I don't remember all who shared but I love to see them.. 

Yesterday was so warm and beautiful.. I hope today is also.. I could use a good sun soaking  even though I won't get home until 6:30p the best part of day light savings time is the sun will still be out... I mad a big mistake at work yesterday so maybe I'll be home much earlier.. LOL I'll find out in a few hours... let just say I hate machines and in today's world just about everything is controlled by them. 

Have a great day/evening all... I'll try to check in later this evening


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I'm not sure if I am one of the "wonderful" ones, ;-) but I'd be happy to test knit for you - with beads, off course.


Of course!!!! Thank you, Jane!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It must have been 30 years since I last threw up - it must have been something that I ate but strange that Gerard never had it.


We have a bug going around here that is horrible.. and lots of upset tummy's.. my husband was so weak yesterday I was about to take him to the ER... In 30 years I have never seen him so sick... he seem's to have caught everything that is going around this year.. this is his third bout with some kind of illness since Christmas


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, if you change your mind, I would gladly accept your help. I am not the fastest knitter in the world either and haven't figured out how to time getting things done yet. This is most definitely a work in progress.


Toni I would love to test knit for you again... but until I get some ink in my printer I can't commit to any thing ... since my pay was cut by more than half during the off season money is tight but it will get better soon... hopefully... LOL maybe I should start looking for a full time quiet job!! one less stressful on my mind and body!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni fresh eggs are the best... we sometimes do a faux omelet with cheese and mushrooms... its called a scramble if you put potatoes in it.. I'm not a fan of potatoes though.


LOL! Our "omelets" usually end up as scrambled eggs. It is just a lot quicker to fix that way. 



tamarque said:


> You must have a good communication with your hens and they are willing to share with you


That would be my son on most days. He is a pretty mellow guy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just curious as to what could be causing the spider activity!?


Oh - I just figured that they like the dark, cool house. Everyone has some "decorative work" - even the fastidious housekeepers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hopefully, you are feeling better by now.


Thanks - it was short-lived but I am feeling wary, just the same.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just had my daily rabbit sighting! He, or she likes the top corner of my back yard. I creep up very carefully to not disturb him. He did see me, but didn't run. Maybe knows this woman pointing her iPad at him wouldn't harm him.
> 
> Sue


Great sighting and photo :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free today only
Wind in the Wheat Cowl by Little Church Knits
http://littlechurchknits.com/2016/03/18/wind-in-the-wheat-cowl/

 Free till March 31, 2016
Hollyberry Shawl by Natasha Robarge
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hollyberry-shawl

Striped baby hat by Tina Barrett
http://www.theyarnloop.com/pattern/baby-hat


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, I would be happy to test knit for you if you still need another person.

Sue


TLL said:


> Would any of you wonderful lace knitters like to do some test knitting? I am working on the next shawl design, aiming to have it ready for testing by the end of March, and thinking that it might be good to ask to give you time to consider.
> 
> It is to be a Spring themed crescent shape, with or without some beads, in a heavy lace weight or fingering yarn. I am not sure of the yardage, but there will be an option for a second complimentary color.
> 
> Thank you for considering this. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, if you are short of test knitters I would love to help. I am not sure that I am of the right calibre though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I am not sure that I am of the write calibre though.


I think you're one of the "wonderful" ones for sure!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> We have a bug going around here that is horrible.. and lots of upset tummy's.. my husband was so weak yesterday I was about to take him to the ER... In 30 years I have never seen him so sick... he seem's to have caught everything that is going around this year.. this is his third bout with some kind of illness since Christmas


I do hope he improves soon. Very nasty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I just figured that they like the dark, cool house. Everyone has some "decorative work" - even the fastidious housekeepers.


It is one of the downsides of living here. We have a very clean environment and lots of flies as we are surrounded by farms. I am always getting rid of festoons of cobwebs. The very large spiders get turfed out to the greenhouse or shed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I think you're one of the "wonderful" ones for sure!


Awww thank you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Goody gum drops Jane has re-appeared .Lovely to see you back Jane .
Spiders are good as they eat all the smaller insects in rugs ,carpets etc .My late husband ,an army man who had even taken part in fighting ,used to call me if he encountered a spider .We always laughed over it .
I have tried to catch up and see lots of great knitting and crochet .Beautiful work on all fronts. Butterflies Is lovely Sue and your knitting looks pretty Jane .
Thinking about eggs etc .I had scrambled ,fresh eggs with added cheese for lunch .eggs were always a good stand in when my family were growing then Edwina Currie put us off them .I think they were much maligned .
Despite being in a city ,there is a farm just up the road .They do not farm any more but get eggs delivered so people can go there for them.Not only better quality but also cheaper than the shops .
Finished FG ,blocked and Photographed .saw a BON in,purple .Sorry can't remember who had knitted it but was very impressed at how neat it looked .


.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Goody gum drops Jane has re-appeared .Lovely to see you back Jane ....and your knitting looks pretty Jane .


Thank you, very much, Ann 


> Finished FG ,blocked and Photographed .


Your Formal Garden looks gorgeous, Ann - and Hector is so handsome in blue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoy the yard work, then sit back, relax and knit.

I guess the spiders were enjoying the empty house.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, Linda.
> I have enough of a stash to tide me over in a pinch but I am more likely to order more than use it for a planned project.
> I have been making some headway but there s a lot of yard work to be done since there has been even less of a winter here than usual this year. No frost means that everything has been growing continuously.
> Also, I have been contending with extra active spider activity inside the house.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good job that Gerard persisted, but a shame he had to do that

Sue


jscaplen said:


> They always say it could take up to 2 weeks but it usually works out much shorter. This time we had more trouble than usual. If it had been left as they were suggesting at the start, we would have nothing. My husband, however, went into town every day to "harass" them & now we are connected.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. It is my first crocheted shawl so I have to keep it.

Suequote=Lurker 2]Looking good Sue! Are you keeping this one for yourself?[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Might do something like that for dinner, for a change.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am partial to scrambled eggs with cheese, sometimes bacon too- and nothing nicer than freshly laid!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I am really pleased with it.

Sue


tamarque said:


> How light and airy your Butterflies looks. Wonderful piece.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, great job on your Butterflies. It is gorgeous. Lovely bunny pics. 

Caryn, your BON and FG look great!

Toni, how how soon will you need the finished product.

Tanya, so glad life has provided you with a warm family to adopt you! 

Ronie, I hope your DH feels better soon. That stuff is nasty. We call it the plague. 

Ann, your FOrmal Gardens is super. I love the stitching, color and beads. Not sure what the other shawl is, but I've seen it before. Is it Winter? Looks great. 

DIL and I got in a good 1 1/2 hour hike and then some knitting. I must email the designer of Summer Lime. The chart and the written instructions have different numbers of stitches. Can't do more till I hear from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I just figured that they like the dark, cool house. Everyone has some "decorative work" - even the fastidious housekeepers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I enjoy my spiders- I always blame my Scottish background, and early tales of Robert the Bruce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Goody gum drops Jane has re-appeared .Lovely to see you back Jane .
> Spiders are good as they eat all the smaller insects in rugs ,carpets etc .My late husband ,an army man who had even taken part in fighting ,used to call me if he encountered a spider .We always laughed over it .
> I have tried to catch up and see lots of great knitting and crochet .Beautiful work on all fronts. Butterflies Is lovely Sue and your knitting looks pretty Jane .
> Thinking about eggs etc .I had scrambled ,fresh eggs with added cheese for lunch .eggs were always a good stand in when my family were growing then Edwina Currie put us off them .I think they were much maligned .
> ...


Hector looks pretty impressive with 'his' shawl, even so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. It is my first crocheted shawl so I have to keep it.
> 
> Suequote=Lurker 2]Looking good Sue! Are you keeping this one for yourself?


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Let's say it is just in its natural state, and I am very happy to have a resident bunny for as long as he likes to hang around. Mind you he is taking a chance with our two little dogs, although they were out with me yesterday doing their own thing and never noticed him.

Sue
quote=MissMelba]Dodie, sorry you and SW did not get along. Hope the Hauruni will be better for you.

The bunny is back! You must have something interesting to eat in your yard / garden Sue.

Welcome back Jane! Sorry you are having phone issues but at least you can get calls.

through pg 21[/quote]


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Spiders are good as they eat all the smaller insects in rugs ,carpets etc .My late husband ,an army man who had even taken part in fighting ,used to call me if he encountered a spider .We always laughed over it .
> 
> Finished FG ,blocked and Photographed .saw a BON in,purple .Sorry can't remember who had knitted it but was very impressed at how neat it looked .
> 
> .


I am the spider and snake remover in my house, and at work. The guys in the warehouse were quite disappointed that I did not go running away screaming when they tried to surprise me with a snake in one of the containers. Poor snake came from overseas, I am really surprised he survived the trip.

Lovely FG. And Hector is doing a good job modelling. Is the scarf green or blue? I have two different but pretty colors showing up.

ETA - I just looked them over again, two different shawls! I had looked closely at the first photo but not so closely at the second photo so made an assumption. Apologies.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a big puzzle. I don't evenknow where I could accommodate one like that. This one was big enough and took up my dining room table. I still have to get glue for it as I need to clear my table before Easter.

Suequote=jscaplen]Glad to hear that it isn't too serious.[/quote]


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I enjoy my spiders- I always blame my Scottish background, and early tales of Robert the Bruce.


I had to look this one up, cute story.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are making progress, Linda. I am still just past midway on Chart 4. I put it down a week ago, and only just did a row yesterday. The rows are getting quite long now, and there are still five more charts to do.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I blocked Winter today but no photos yet. Just finished chart 4 of SW - I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had to look this one up, cute story.


And very much part of Scottish history.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Linda - this Spring Wood is quite interesting.


I'm enjoying it. I started with 3mm needles but I think for chart 5 I am going to increase to 3.25 or even 3.5. What size are you using. Love your yarn by the way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ironically - painfully so - I haven't been able to drink any wine for the past 10 days due to some stomach upset which has attached a memory to the taste of wine.


Oh no! Disaster!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I am really pleased with it.
> 
> Sue


So are you ready for another crochet project now?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds totally elegant - but the date makes you appear v-e-r-y - umh - seasoned.


 :lol: I taught English - should be able to proof read - very sloppy but it gave me a giggle too when Melanie mentioned it. She's quick on - must be one of our less "seasoned" party goers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe, just to have something on the hook, with no time constraints, to pick up for a few minutes here and there.

Sue


tamarque said:


> So are you ready for another crochet project now?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thank you. I will then be able to pick your brain about Ravelry as I should know how to do that, too. It would have been so much easier to have some test knitting done with my Toddler Miter Sweater and is one of the concerns I have with putting out the Adult version pattern where I think dimensions are even more critical.


I really wanted to make that sweater of yours, but there was too much of something else going on at the time. I think that is why I keep "finding" all of the mitered square patterns.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Toni, I would be happy to test knit for you if you still need another person.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!!! I don't know if there is ever "enough" test knitters, is there?



Normaedern said:


> Toni, if you are short of test knitters I would love to help. I am not sure that I am of the right calibre though.


You are most definitely one of the "wonderful ones", like Jane says. Thank you, Norma!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Linda
> Susanna has such lovely designs. I bought a bunch - Sue, too, - a while back when Susanna had a 5 week game promotion - codes to get good discounts. I can't resist a game. I had a hard time picking which ones to get since there are so many beauties & then I never knit any of them. I think I'll look back through them later - I want to CO a fingering weight project.


I have cast on a dk sweater as a contrast piece. I'm trying to slow down a bit on the shawls, I've done a few since Christmas. I'm trying to be a bit more picky about which I choose to make instead of leaping in.
I do love Susannah's designs but Winter will be gifted, I think. I love wearing shawls but I can't see me wearing this one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.
> 
> Sue


It is lovely, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Toni, how how soon will you need the finished product...


I am tentatively thinking the end of April.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just had my daily rabbit sighting! He, or she likes the top corner of my back yard. I creep up very carefully to not disturb him. He did see me, but didn't run. Maybe knows this woman pointing her iPad at him wouldn't harm him.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: Cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Linda has been knitting since 1914, indeed!  That is wonderful that your instructor is so appreciative of the shawl you gave her.


  I'm glad I gave everyone a chuckle.
I was so relieved I had got it right, Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-regarding resident rabbits. First, they eat my garden when they can so those cute, furry things are not that welcome here. Second, they can be pretty funny. Years ago I watched this large rabbit sitting on my lawn. Huge thing with the largest round eyes peering out the sides of its head. My cat saw this rabbit in the middle of the lawn and started to stalk in typical cat hunting posture. And typically, she crouched, wiggled into position, readied herself for the pounce all of which took a good couple of minutes. And the rabbit just sat there immobile. As soon as the cat was ready to pounce this rabbit jumped forward. It was only a very few feet but it totally disrupted the cat, throwing off her balance. So there she was beginning the stalking/pouncing ritual. And again the rabbit sat there until the very second the cat was ready to move. I watched this routine proceed across the entire lawn for over 1/2 hour. It was hysterical. This rabbit was playing my cat for all it was worth. Instead of a cat and mouse game, this was the cat and rabbit game. It truly was one of the funniest things to watch.

Now, let me share a truly nice service I just received. I have a small tool that is used in my environmental testing. It costs about $40. It has never worked properly and, after calling the mftr, a new one was purchased. It didn't work, so the mftr replaced it gratis. Well, this one had the same problem and I was not happy as them even giving me a new one as it is clear this is not a reliable item. There is another model that costs about 5x what I paid. I was going to ask them to send me the upgraded model and deduct the cost of the dysfunctional one. The woman in customer service apologized that she could only send me 1 upgraded model gratis due to the increased price. I am thrilled as this is about $160 gift. Some tech and customer services really are good ones.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, sounds like you are settling in to your French space and now even more so with your telephone and Internet back up.
> I have never heard of such a large jigsaw puzzle. My biggest were 1000 and I spent lots of time on that one. I have considered trying one of those 3 d ones.
> Your Winter shawl is looking good and the spring woods is growing just lovely.
> 
> ...


Your BON is a glorious colour, Caryn. My FG is blocking too. Love the pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yay for Gerard!!! He is your hero!! I am the one who has to harass the providers..LOL hubby is much more calm than me... he pulls out that texas drawl and calls the ladies darlin and ta da!! problem resolved..LOL but that isn't until I have been pushed to my limit with the situation..
> 
> Linda that was such a sweet gesture... and how touching for her to show such emotion.. it must of been stunning with the black yarn and silver beads  I had a lady at work yesterday.. she is a regular and quite sweet.. she loved my Oaklet.. I almost gave it to her.. after all the thrill of knitting is the actual knitting part for me.. I rarely wear what I make.. If I worked in a office I think it would be different..


I do like wearing what I knit, Ronie but I agree the best bit is the knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really wanted to make that sweater of yours, but there was too much of something else going on at the time. I think that is why I keep "finding" all of the mitered square patterns.


Well I am doing a miter square workshop here on KP in June or July and will try to write up the adult version by then. So maybe either of those options will work better for you. I know that many people wanted to learn miter square knitting but didn't have a need for a toddler size project. But I love your contributions of examples of miter square projects as I will definitely want to present them in the workshop and some people might like to try one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue-regarding resident rabbits. First, they eat my garden when they can so those cute, furry things are not that welcome here. Second, they can be pretty funny. Years ago I watched this large rabbit sitting on my lawn. Huge thing with the largest round eyes peering out the sides of its head. My cat saw this rabbit in the middle of the lawn and started to stalk in typical cat hunting posture. And typically, she crouched, wiggled into position, readied herself for the pounce all of which took a good couple of minutes. And the rabbit just sat there immobile. As soon as the cat was ready to pounce this rabbit jumped forward. It was only a very few feet but it totally disrupted the cat, throwing off her balance. So there she was beginning the stalking/pouncing ritual. And again the rabbit sat there until the very second the cat was ready to move. I watched this routine proceed across the entire lawn for over 1/2 hour. It was hysterical. This rabbit was playing my cat for all it was worth. Instead of a cat and mouse game, this was the cat and rabbit game. It truly was one of the funniest things to watch.
> 
> Now, let me share a truly nice service I just received. I have a small tool that is used in my environmental testing. It costs about $40. It has never worked properly and, after calling the mftr, a new one was purchased. It didn't work, so the mftr replaced it gratis. Well, this one had the same problem and I was not happy as them even giving me a new one as it is clear this is not a reliable item. There is another model that costs about 5x what I paid. I was going to ask them to send me the upgraded model and deduct the cost of the dysfunctional one. The woman in customer service apologized that she could only send me 1 upgraded model gratis due to the increased price. I am thrilled as this is about $160 gift. Some tech and customer services really are good ones.


Animals are so fun. 

Some people really are nice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Goody gum drops Jane has re-appeared .Lovely to see you back Jane .
> Spiders are good as they eat all the smaller insects in rugs ,carpets etc .My late husband ,an army man who had even taken part in fighting ,used to call me if he encountered a spider .We always laughed over it .
> I have tried to catch up and see lots of great knitting and crochet .Beautiful work on all fronts. Butterflies Is lovely Sue and your knitting looks pretty Jane .
> Thinking about eggs etc .I had scrambled ,fresh eggs with added cheese for lunch .eggs were always a good stand in when my family were growing then Edwina Currie put us off them .I think they were much maligned .
> ...


They are both lovely, Ann.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Animals are so fun.
> 
> Some people really are nice.


 We truly need these human/humane encounters to keep us going. When working full time/top speed, I used to say that I needed one superb customer a year to keep me going as so many people are really difficult to work with. And it always seemed that is what happened--one good customer a year with a good size job that was challenging, interesting and an owner that was a joy with whom to work. It made all the stress worthwhile.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You are making progress, Linda. I am still just past midway on Chart 4. I put it down a week ago, and only just did a row yesterday. The rows are getting quite long now, and there are still five more charts to do.
> 
> Sue


I decided at the outset not to look ahead at what was left to do but just enjoy each row. - so I am quite relaxed and enjoying the process. It is a shame that those little mistakes seem to be spoiling it for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue-regarding resident rabbits. First, they eat my garden when they can so those cute, furry things are not that welcome here. Second, they can be pretty funny. Years ago I watched this large rabbit sitting on my lawn. Huge thing with the largest round eyes peering out the sides of its head. My cat saw this rabbit in the middle of the lawn and started to stalk in typical cat hunting posture. And typically, she crouched, wiggled into position, readied herself for the pounce all of which took a good couple of minutes. And the rabbit just sat there immobile. As soon as the cat was ready to pounce this rabbit jumped forward. It was only a very few feet but it totally disrupted the cat, throwing off her balance. So there she was beginning the stalking/pouncing ritual. And again the rabbit sat there until the very second the cat was ready to move. I watched this routine proceed across the entire lawn for over 1/2 hour. It was hysterical. This rabbit was playing my cat for all it was worth. Instead of a cat and mouse game, this was the cat and rabbit game. It truly was one of the funniest things to watch.
> 
> Now, let me share a truly nice service I just received. I have a small tool that is used in my environmental testing. It costs about $40. It has never worked properly and, after calling the mftr, a new one was purchased. It didn't work, so the mftr replaced it gratis. Well, this one had the same problem and I was not happy as them even giving me a new one as it is clear this is not a reliable item. There is another model that costs about 5x what I paid. I was going to ask them to send me the upgraded model and deduct the cost of the dysfunctional one. The woman in customer service apologized that she could only send me 1 upgraded model gratis due to the increased price. I am thrilled as this is about $160 gift. Some tech and customer services really are good ones.


That is good service, Tanya. Loved your cat and rabbit story. That rabbit must have been into conserving energy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Toni, I have never done any test knitting but would be happy to help. I can't guarantee finishing by the end of April, however. March and April are packed with visits and we will be looking after the gks for at least 1 week but probably 2 while their home gets a new kitchen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous knitting, Ann. Hector is doing well as model in training :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is good service, Tanya. Loved your cat and rabbit story. That rabbit must have been into conserving energy.


I think that rabbit was really messing with my cat. I have mentioned working with animal communicators before. One thing you discover is that animals have very deliberate aspects to their personalities and sometimes they really just plain mess with you for giggles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free for an undetermined time, from the designer of Waiting For 
Rain. This might be the mindless knitting I am currently looking for.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-certain-darkness

Another free one she has just re-released.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-sunlight-shawl-for-sad-people

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Free for an undetermined time, from the designer of Waiting For
> Rain. This might be the mindless knitting I am currently looking for.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-certain-darkness
> ...


Agree, these would be mindless knitting done for meditative relaxing and resulting with a lovely soft project in which you wrap up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well I am doing a miter square workshop here on KP in June or July and will try to write up the adult version by then. So maybe either of those options will work better for you. I know that many people wanted to learn miter square knitting but didn't have a need for a toddler size project. But I love your contributions of examples of miter square projects as I will definitely want to present them in the workshop and some people might like to try one.


I will keep that in mind. Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Toni, I have never done any test knitting but would be happy to help. I can't guarantee finishing by the end of April, however. March and April are packed with visits and we will be looking after the gks for at least 1 week but probably 2 while their home gets a new kitchen.


Thank you, Linda! We will take it one step at a time. I will put you on my list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...What size are you using. Love your yarn by the way.


I am using 3.25mm. I usually use 3.5 mm with the 880y/100g yarn but the is a little finer.
This yarn knits up quite nicely - Ice Yarns Cashmere Silk Exclusive. I used it for Dancing Bees & had to get more blue - so I got this at the same time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am using 3.25mm. I usually use 3.5 mm with the 880y/100g yarn but the is a little finer.
> This yarn knits up quite nicely - Ice Yarns Cashmere Silk Exclusive. I used it for Dancing Bees & had to get more blue - so I got this at the same time.


That is nice yarn. Altho I have some of the lace wt, I really loved their DK version which seems out of stock.

ETA--just discovered they have 9 colors in DK wt Cash silk at $5/150 yd approx.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately I have been very wary with each row I start since the last error. At least now with the written instructions from row 112-189 there is a stitch count, that I am going to check with each row for the time being until I think there are no more errors.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I decided at the outset not to look ahead at what was left to do but just enjoy each row. - so I am quite relaxed and enjoying the process. It is a shame that those little mistakes seem to be spoiling it for you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..the little rabbit is obviousy enjoying your garden.I hope the dogs don't get the scent .That pattern has certainly given enough problems .The designer should be grateful to you .
Linda...from what I have seen you are more than able to test knit. A few busy weeks ahead for you.
Tanya..what a lucky replacement tool .The story of the bunny was interesting .
Talking of jig-saws ,I once bought one and the pieces were much smaller than usual which meant the made up dimenions were manageable .
Thank you for the comments on the FG ...mid green .The blue one is the dogyarns Arctic Blast shawl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Butterflies. I am very happy with my first crocheted shawl. Have to thank Jane for getting me started on this.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Pam*: Lovely start on SW - the colour looks much like mine. 2016 BON is looking very pretty.


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just had my daily rabbit sighting! He, or she likes the top corner of my back yard. I creep up very carefully to not disturb him. He did see me, but didn't run. Maybe knows this woman pointing her iPad at him wouldn't harm him.
> 
> Sue


He's becoming your little buddy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Would any of you wonderful lace knitters like to do some test knitting? I am working on the next shawl design, aiming to have it ready for testing by the end of March, and thinking that it might be good to ask to give you time to consider.
> 
> It is to be a Spring themed crescent shape, with or without some beads, in a heavy lace weight or fingering yarn. I am not sure of the yardage, but there will be an option for a second complimentary color.
> 
> Thank you for considering this. :thumbup:


Toni, I would be happy to be a test knitter for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, sounds like you are settling in to your French space and now even more so with your telephone and Internet back up.
> I have never heard of such a large jigsaw puzzle. My biggest were 1000 and I spent lots of time on that one. I have considered trying one of those 3 d ones.
> Your Winter shawl is looking good and the spring woods is growing just lovely.
> 
> ...


Well done on both of them, Caryn. They both look great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Your Formal Garden looks gorgeous, Ann - and Hector is so handsome in blue.


I agree, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I hope your DH feels better soon. That stuff is nasty. We call it the plague.


I agree, Ronie. I hope he's over this soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do like wearing what I knit, Ronie but I agree the best bit is the knitting.


I feel the same way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, what a nice surprise getting the tool you needed gratis. Loved your rabbit story.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Melanie, Jane, Tanya, Bev, Linda and Pam for your kind comments on my progressing FG and BON. 
Linda, I still have 2 more charts to go on FG before I can block. Looking foward to seeing yours. 

Toni, feel free to put me on your test knit list and I'll do my best to get it done in a timely manner

I don't mind spiders, as long as they are outside not inside. Some are rather pretty and so are their webs.
Jane, glad your stomach problem was short lived, but I can understand your need to be careful with what you are eating and drinking for a bit. That is a bad feeling. 

Ronie, I'm sure your mistake at work wasn't that big and you will be forgiven. Sorry to hear your dh is feeling sick. Hope he recovers quickly. 

Ann, your finished FG is gorgeous. Hector is doing a great modeling job and your paws shawl is looking good on him. He is getting bigger too. 

Bev, sounds like a nice hike today. Hope you get some quick answers for your pattern glitch. 

I'll have to look up Robert the Bruce too, Julie. 

Cute rabbit story Tanya. 
Nice that you got some good customer support this time and a nice new tool too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is a link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Bruce

although it doesn't tell the tale of him sheltering in a cave, watching a little spider work it's way up, and up it's thread, falling and making it's way back up each time, when he realised he must be like the spider and not give up. Scots have a very long memory- he is further back in history than I had remembered.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A free Stephen West pattern:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/PATTgroove.php

very simple but stylish neckerchief


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad people like that rabbit/cat story. It happened years ago but the image of my cat Shadow and the big eyed rabbit moving across the lawn in ritualistic fashion stays with me and still makes me laugh.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_the_Bruce
> 
> although it doesn't tell the tale of him sheltering in a cave, watching a little spider work it's way up, and up it's thread, falling and making it's way back up each time, when he realised he must be like the spider and not give up. Scots have a very long memory- he is further back in history than I had remembered.


Thanks Julie. I just read about him and the story is there under legends. I guess the moral he learned was "If at first you don't succeed, try try again" good motto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I just read about him and the story is there under legends. I guess the moral he learned was "If at first you don't succeed, try try again" good motto


You obviously read further than I did! That is exactly what we were taught in junior school.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....Thank you for the comments on the FG ...mid green .The blue one is the dogyarns Arctic Blast shawl.


I thought the blue one looked familiar.  Hector did a great job modeling it for you. :thumbup:

FG is looking really good, too!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You obviously read further than I did! That is exactly what we were taught in junior school.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Toni, I would be happy to be a test knitter for you.


Thank you, Pam!!! 



sisu said:


> Toni, feel free to put me on your test knit list and I'll do my best to get it done in a timely manner


Thank you, Caryn! We will get it figured out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, Toni, if you need more, I'm in. However, if you have enough testers, I wait for the next one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am using 3.25mm. I usually use 3.5 mm with the 880y/100g yarn but the is a little finer.
> This yarn knits up quite nicely - Ice Yarns Cashmere Silk Exclusive. I used it for Dancing Bees & had to get more blue - so I got this at the same time.


I have moved up to 3.25mm. I'm having a little difficulty with the start of chart 5 - don't know why, the
other charts went smoothly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, unfortunately I have been very wary with each row I start since the last error. At least now with the written instructions from row 112-189 there is a stitch count, that I am going to check with each row for the time being until I think there are no more errors.
> 
> Sue


I need to check with that for chart 5. Though I think the mistake was mine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Toni, if you need more, I'm in. However, if you have enough testers, I wait for the next one.


I would gladly appreciate your help, but if you are too busy, I think I have plenty of help this time.

Oh my goodness! Everyone's response has been wonderful!!!  P.S. It might be a good idea to practice your nupps if you don't want to do beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann your FG is so beautiful.. and I think Hector looks stunning in it.. oooohhh oops I should say.. he looks very handsome 

Jane I agree... we all have some 'decorative' work in our homes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you working with the corrected version? There were mistakes on both rows 112 and 120.

I just emailed the designer few minutes ago. as I think the stitch count is wrong for row 126. Like I said I am checking the counts now. I counted both the stitches on my needles and the stitches on the chart and I think the count should be 280 not 279. It had me thinking I had made a mistake at first. Hope she responds quicker. Last time she was away for the weekend and it was Monday before she got back to me. This was the first row where I was checking right after I knit as I really don't want to rip any more.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I need to check with that for chart 5. Though I think the mistake was mine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all.. he seems to be feeling better this evening.. I think he is on the mend now 

The mess I made at work turned out to not be a problem... I had messed up something with the credit card machine and thought for sure I owe a lot of money and my job!! but it is all good... the money is in the account as soon as the transaction is done..  YAY!! and the report printed in the middle of the night! LOL I hate machines..  and computers LOL

Tanya that was a great story.. when we go camping we like to sit back and watch the wild life around us.. mostly chimpmonks and blue jays.. some times deer and bunny's. They are the best entertainment!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Hector says ,Mummy ,this is A job for Tango ,not me . .


With the lighter hair color...Tango has a rival in the canine model arena.

Thanks to the two jigsaws I solved...I managed to wait impatiently for news on what happened with our truck. Turns out the alternator went out! I don't care if you have automatic or standard transmission...that puppy runs the step-up/-down of ALL your electrical needs in a vehicle. Still runs rough...but we have our truck back.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With the lighter hair color...Tango has a rival in the canine model arena.
> 
> Thanks to the two jigsaws I solved...I managed to wait impatiently for news on what happened with our truck. Turns out the alternator went out! I don't care if you have automatic or standard transmission...that puppy runs the step-up/-down of ALL your electrical needs in a vehicle. Still runs rough...but we have our truck back.


Glad your truck is back. Very stressful when our wheels are gone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You obviously read further than I did! That is exactly what we were taught in junior school.


I think I was taught about Robert the Bruce in both junior school and Sunday school :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am glad that work sorted itself out! What a worry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Glad your truck is back. Very stressful when our wheels are gone.


From me too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Unstable by Claire LE DOLEDEC
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/instable
Interesting use of a variegated yarn

Starry Road Scarf by Amy Gunderson
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=1405

Ophir Socks by Sheila Toy Stromberg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ophir-socks

And in keeping with this party's theme:
Amigurumi Bunny Basket from Lion Brand
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80092AD.html?utm_source=bronto;utm_medium=email;utm_term=Image%20-%20Bunny%20Basket;utm_content=6%20Patterns%20for%20All%20Your%20Spring%20Gifts%21;utm_campaign=The%20Weekly%20Stitch%2C%20March%2018%202016;ss=


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I'm having a little difficulty with the start of chart 5 - don't know why, the other charts went smoothly.


Probably because Sue had already tracked down the problem. (Thank you, Sue!)
I am still on chart 4 so if you decide that it is a problem with the pattern, please let us know.
I have been doing the stitch counts from the beginning because the increases are so irregular. Starting out with a new chart can be tricky because you can't see how things line up.
Two updates were made regarding chart 5. Did you see them?
*UPDATE - Version 7 (3-8-16)
On row 112, chart 5b, stitch 5 is an extra yo that has been removed. Chart 5a was also changed for formatting reasons.

UPDATE - Version 8 (3-14-16)
Removed extra yo from row 120 (Stitch 1 one row 120 of chart 5d). Both charts 5d and 5e were changed.*


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG! These are so cute! I want to knit them all right now. I think the little models might be having an affect on me, though.
Patterns for Baby Sweaters from Craftsy
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2016/03/baby-sweater-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=thecraftsyknittingblog


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, those baby sweaters are wonderful!!!! Would it be crazy to download alllllllll of them??!??!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think I was taught about Robert the Bruce in both junior school and Sunday school :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I expect to pass through this world but once. Any good therefore that I do, or any kindness that I can show to any fellow creature, let me do it now. Let me not defer or neglect it, for I shall not pass this way again.

Here are some other poems about only passing by a place once..

http://reelyredd.com/usa-hickok-etal-passthisway0809.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No rabbit this morning, but this fine fellow (gal?) was in the road just across from our house.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, glad that all worked out for you at work and that your dh is feeling better. 

Those baby sweaters are adorable- as are the babies. I saved them to my craftsy account, even though I don't have any babies around right now. 

Cute little duck Sue. Is there a pond or lake nearbye?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you all.. he seems to be feeling better this evening.. I think he is on the mend now
> 
> The mess I made at work turned out to not be a problem... I had messed up something with the credit card machine and thought for sure I owe a lot of money and my job!! but it is all good... the money is in the account as soon as the transaction is done..  YAY!! and the report printed in the middle of the night! LOL I hate machines..  and computers LOL
> 
> Tanya that was a great story.. when we go camping we like to sit back and watch the wild life around us.. mostly chimpmonks and blue jays.. some times deer and bunny's. They are the best entertainment!


Yes. For years I had a huge wild cherry tree behind my house that fed so many birds, including woodpeckers. Squirrels played in that tree all the time. It was lots of fun to watch. Maybe that is why they moved into my house as that tree died and began to lose limbs. Never thought of that before.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Free for an undetermined time, from the designer of Waiting For
> Rain. This might be the mindless knitting I am currently looking for.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-certain-darkness
> ...


Thanks for the links. I love how she names her patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like some of those Craftsy baby sweaters--the offset ones in particular. Have designed/knit a couple of them when gd was born. They are fun. Bev, with your younger kids, babies are most likely in the future so having these in your files will not be wasted.

Sue--poor duck seems to have lost its way unless there is a kids pool in someone's yard.


Hard to believe, but I have my first case of PI this year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, what a nice surprise getting the tool you needed gratis. Loved your rabbit story.


Agree! The rabbit and cat story was great. 😹🐰


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> No rabbit this morning, but this fine fellow (gal?) was in the road just across from our house.
> 
> Sue


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, those baby sweaters are wonderful!!!! Would it be crazy to download alllllllll of them??!??!


Well, *I* did but that doesn't offer any proof against the crazy part.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You were correct, Sue. That is a fine fellow. The females are soft tones of brown and tan to hide in the reeds while nesting. He looks lost, for sure. 

Thanks for a fun bunch of patterns to choose from, Jane!!! I saved a LOT of them. No crazy here! 

Ronie, I missed that about your DH not being well. I am so glad he is feeling better, and that your computer/credit card thing at work fixed itself. Whew! What a relief, eh?

Poison Ivy already! You must have been in just the right place at just the right time to get that. Hang in there, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You were correct, Sue. That is a fine fellow. The females are soft tones of brown and tan to hide in the reeds while nesting. He looks lost, for sure.
> 
> Thanks for a fun bunch of patterns to choose from, Jane!!! I saved a LOT of them. No crazy here!
> 
> ...


Last week I was raking around back of the house and I rarely wear gloves. There must have been some old PI stems in the mess. Took my homeopathic remedy which controls the itch very well and reduces the reaction in my body. But it still takes time for it to all work itself out. Thank goodness for this remedy or I would be dead in the water for months.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue he sure does look lost!  I hope he can hear the call of buddies and get back with the flock..  Beautiful neighborhood you live in 

Lots of cute patterns... I am trying to stop saving so many but those baby sweaters are adorable..

Beautiful quote DFL... I have heard it many times before but always beautiful when I hear/read it again..

Tanya how the heck did you get into some ivy!? I sure hope it is a light case and goes away very quickly..

I have 3 leaves on the Pincha Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl done I like this yarn I am using... I just have to concentrate so much.. I don't know how to make it easier to remember where I am.. I am using markers and have the right side clearly marked.. it is helping but oh my gosh it is so easy to loose your place.. mostly because they have you do the same thing 5 times.. after going back and forth in the middle of the leaf it is hard to tell if you have gone 3 or 4 times. I will get it I am sure it will get easier as I go... and if now I may have some skinny or fat leaves..LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Ronie, I missed that about your DH not being well. I am so glad he is feeling better, and that your computer/credit card thing at work fixed itself. Whew! What a relief, eh?...


Same from me, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have 3 leaves on the Pincha Shawl ... and if now I may have some skinny or fat leaves..LOL


All leaves are not identical! 
I am very temped to CO the Pincha as well - if I had some green variegated here, I would already have done so. Perhaps I'll find some at the brocante tomorrow...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, not really. I was just so surprised that I had to take a pic.

Sue


sisu said:


> Ronie, glad that all worked out for you at work and that your dh is feeling better.
> 
> Those baby sweaters are adorable- as are the babies. I saved them to my craftsy account, even though I don't have any babies around right now.
> 
> Cute little duck Sue. Is there a pond or lake nearbye?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was just surprised to see him.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Like some of those Craftsy baby sweaters--the offset ones in particular. Have designed/knit a couple of them when gd was born. They are fun. Bev, with your younger kids, babies are most likely in the future so having these in your files will not be wasted.
> 
> Sue--poor duck seems to have lost its way unless there is a kids pool in someone's yard.
> 
> Hard to believe, but I have my first case of PI this year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Glad things are leveling out and improving. Weather changes affect our resistance and our immunity takes a hit. DH may have been a casualty of these changes. Your work situation must have really stressed you out but good that it is over.

Fortunately we have a sunny day now even tho the temps have dropped significantly. Will have to check out the wetness in the garden as we did have intermittent rain all week.

Finally figured out a color/design pattern for the night beanie that has been on my calendar. Now for the yarn. Also, trying to chose or design some new things for the 3 young uns in my life now. For so many years it seemed none of our children were multiplying and now we have a whole new generation showing up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually when I first spotted him there was another duck, that was brown in the driveway to the left, but gone when I went out with my iPad, so maybe he was lost as she was nowhere to be seen.

Sue


TLL said:


> You were correct, Sue. That is a fine fellow. The females are soft tones of brown and tan to hide in the reeds while nesting. He looks lost, for sure.
> 
> Thanks for a fun bunch of patterns to choose from, Jane!!! I saved a LOT of them. No crazy here!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky you with sun. It is trying to rain here and will be a wintry mix this evening and tomorrow.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Ronie--Glad things are leveling out and improving. Weather changes affect our resistance and our immunity takes a hit. DH may have been a casualty of these changes. Your work situation must have really stressed you out but good that it is over.
> 
> Fortunately we have a sunny day now even tho the temps have dropped significantly. Will have to check out the wetness in the garden as we did have intermittent rain all week.
> 
> Finally figured out a color/design pattern for the night beanie that has been on my calendar. Now for the yarn. Also, trying to chose or design some new things for the 3 young uns in my life now. For so many years it seemed none of our children were multiplying and now we have a whole new generation showing up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Are you working with the corrected version? There were mistakes on both rows 112 and 120.
> 
> I just emailed the designer few minutes ago. as I think the stitch count is wrong for row 126. Like I said I am checking the counts now. I counted both the stitches on my needles and the stitches on the chart and I think the count should be 280 not 279. It had me thinking I had made a mistake at first. Hope she responds quicker. Last time she was away for the weekend and it was Monday before she got back to me. This was the first row where I was checking right after I knit as I really don't want to rip any more.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the reminder, Sue. I hadn't picked up on the mistake in 112 though I had marked the correction on 120. will go and print off the corrected version. I hope the designer gives you credit for test knitting. Thank you for smoothing our way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Probably because Sue had already tracked down the problem. (Thank you, Sue!)
> I am still on chart 4 so if you decide that it is a problem with the pattern, please let us know.
> I have been doing the stitch counts from the beginning because the increases are so irregular. Starting out with a new chart can be tricky because you can't see how things line up.
> Two updates were made regarding chart 5. Did you see them?
> ...


Just printed out the revised version. Thank goodness for Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, those baby sweaters are wonderful!!!! Would it be crazy to download alllllllll of them??!??!


You never know when you may need them so no it wouldn't be crazy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Last week I was raking around back of the house and I rarely wear gloves. There must have been some old PI stems in the mess. Took my homeopathic remedy which controls the itch very well and reduces the reaction in my body. But it still takes time for it to all work itself out. Thank goodness for this remedy or I would be dead in the water for months.


Wondered what PI was - thanks Toni for making it clear.

Really don't know anything about Poison Ivy apart from hearing it mentioned on an episode of NCIS and gathering that it was a plant irritant. NOt sure but I don't think we have it in the UK unless it goes by another name. Will have to look it up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lucky you with sun. It is trying to rain here and will be a wintry mix this evening and tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


Hopefully all that grey will move out to sea, but a friend said the S word to me last nite.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wondered what PI was - thanks Toni for making it clear.
> 
> Really don't know anything about Poison Ivy apart from hearing it mentioned on an episode of NCIS and gathering that it was a plant irritant. NOt sure but I don't think we have it in the UK unless it goes by another name. Will have to look it up.


We have poison ivy, poison oak and poison sumac in the States. They can all create some downright miserable blistery, itchy outbreaks. Some are more allergic to it than others and allergenic reactions can change over time. I am one of those people that get deep systemic reactions to the plant oils and it can take an entire season to work itself out of my body, usually not till cold weather hits. I had some pretty horrific summers years ago till I figured out what was happening and then found a homeopathic remedy that works for me. So getting an outbreak of PI is a pretty hysterical moment for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that designer really owes a heap of gratitude to you. So many people would give up on a pattern that provided so much frustration and errors. You not only hung in, but with kindness, contacted the designer so she could make corrections.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG! These are so cute! I want to knit them all right now. I think the little models might be having an affect on me, though.
> Patterns for Baby Sweaters from Craftsy
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2016/03/baby-sweater-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=thecraftsyknittingblog


Those are all adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No rabbit this morning, but this fine fellow (gal?) was in the road just across from our house.
> 
> Sue


Having a bit of a confused walkabout.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Same from me, Ronie!


And me, too, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Sue. I hadn't picked up on the mistake in 112 though I had marked the correction on 120. will go and print off the corrected version. I hope the designer gives you credit for test knitting. Thank you for smoothing our way.


And from me, too, Sue. I need to get back to it, but am working on getting my FG finished first. Soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Poor Sir Duck. Lost on the street. Lost his mistress too, if I get the story right. 

I read some of the projects going on Summer Lime and one mentioned that you need to use the chart along with the written instructions, because the chart does not have all of the stitches. Now I know what to do.

Got this little guy on a walk last week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Poor Sir Duck. Lost on the street. Lost his mistress too, if I get the story right.
> 
> I read some of the projects going on Summer Lime and one mentioned that you need to use the chart along with the written instructions, because the chart does not have all of the stitches. Now I know what to do.
> 
> Got this little guy on a walk last week.


Not sure what he is?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Poor Sir Duck. Lost on the street. Lost his mistress too, if I get the story right.
> 
> I read some of the projects going on Summer Lime and one mentioned that you need to use the chart along with the written instructions, because the chart does not have all of the stitches. Now I know what to do.
> 
> Got this little guy on a walk last week.


Great photo, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that a grey squirrel?

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Poor Sir Duck. Lost on the street. Lost his mistress too, if I get the story right.
> 
> I read some of the projects going on Summer Lime and one mentioned that you need to use the chart along with the written instructions, because the chart does not have all of the stitches. Now I know what to do.
> 
> Got this little guy on a walk last week.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. Julie, he's a black squirrel. His tail is hiding behind the tree. 

In SUmmer Lime, I went over the lace pattern, charts and written,line by line and counted the stitches so I could check and be sure that I had done them right and I found an extra stitch in one row, that offset the pattern and lead to my frogging to find my mistake. But it wasn't mine.  We are off to our last meeting tonight and I will be knitting Summer Lime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam. Julie, he's a black squirrel. His tail is hiding behind the tree.
> 
> In SUmmer Lime, I went over the lace pattern, charts and written,line by line and counted the stitches so I could check and be sure that I had done them right and I found an extra stitch in one row, that offset the pattern and lead to my frogging to find my mistake. But it wasn't mine.  We are off to our last meeting tonight and I will be knitting Summer Lime.


Squirrel was my guess, but I did not know they could be so dark.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great that you have black squirrels. I don't recall ever seeing one around here. good pic of this one.

what is Summer Lime? tried to look it up but got nothing.


------never mind. think i found it. it is the little shrug?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..you will end up quackers what with ducks and patterns all to pot .
Ronie ...hope DH is well on the mend .Lotsnof people aremgetting that bug here .Machines are so useful but cause us a lot of stress too.
Bev..never heard of a black squirrel .He is very cute .Hard to think they are really rats with fluffy tails .You hve to wonder how te designers can put up patterns with mistakes .If it was me I would be mortified .
Tanya ...hope you have had a more relaxing day .
Been out for an Indian meal .Was supposed to be Chinese but they were fully booked .Most enjoyable anyway .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ..you will end up quackers what with ducks and patterns all to pot .
> Ronie ...hope DH is well on the mend .Lotsnof people aremgetting that bug here .Machines are so useful but cause us a lot of stress too.
> Bev..never heard of a black squirrel .He is very cute .Hard to think they are really rats with fluffy tails .You hve to wonder how te designers can put up patterns with mistakes .If it was me I would be mortified .
> Tanya ...hope you have had a more relaxing day .
> Been out for an Indian meal .Was supposed to be Chinese but they were fully booked .Most enjoyable anyway .


thanks Ann--yes, much more relaxed these 2 days. Love Indian food, much better than Chinese unless it is Szechuan.

as for pattern writing, it really is very difficult to write down every thing. of course that is why a test knitter is so useful and seems like Sue became one for this pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo, Bev!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania
Got this little guy on a walk last week. :D:D[/quote said:


> He is very cute!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, not even spring yet and you are having to deal with poison ivy-yuchh. 
Glad you have a remedy that works for you. 
Weather here has been way above average and I did have to mow the lawn already! But for the next few days it is supposed to be rainy and cold, with the night temps near freezing. Glad I didn't plant anything yet. 

Ronie that Pincha shawl is really different. I don't see why the leaves can't be different sizes if you can make it work in the pattern. 

Sue, I bet you were surprised to see a duck walking down your road when there is no water nearbye. I hope he found his way. 

Bev, glad you got summer lime worked out so you can continue. Nice picture of the little black squirrel. He has a cute little face. 

I'm still working on FG. Started chart 10 and I'm on row 25 of 64.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Poor Sir Duck. Lost on the street. Lost his mistress too, if I get the story right.
> 
> I read some of the projects going on Summer Lime and one mentioned that you need to use the chart along with the written instructions, because the chart does not have all of the stitches. Now I know what to do.
> 
> Got this little guy on a walk last week.


I thought the wee ducky was a very young drake. I didn't know they paired prior to colorizing the head.

Named the black squirrel photo --> 3-19-2016 Black Squirrel Sighting. Enhanced the brightness for my machine...but the size is nice (didn't have to resize).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Tanya, Summer Lime is the small shrug Jane posted before she left for France.  It is being a very quick knit.

Thanks all, for the comments on my black squirrel. It is such fun. Love the hiking place we have.

Karen, you may be right. Sue, mentioned seeing a female earlier,so I just assumed they were a pair.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoyed the duck and squirrel photos. Thanks Sue and Bev.

I must have missed that your DH was feeling sick Ronie, but glad he is on the mend. This has been a bad cold and flu season this year across the entire country. It has been knocking a good many people out.

I finished clue 2 of Fracture last night. And are you sitting down? I finished clue 3 today! Clue 6 comes out Monday and the final clue (#7) next Friday. Clue 3 was an easy clue although I did manage to drop a stitch in the final row. I think it is repaired but that part of the pattern will be slightly off. DH and I had a memorial service to go to today for his aunt (really nice lady) so I had the drive up and back to knit. Along with a bit of knitting in the morning I was able to get the clue done, yay! Thankfully 3 and 4 are simple and short clues. I have 5 but have not looked at it yet.

We went flying after I came home from work last night. Yippee! I have more lessons scheduled for late next week so probably should touch the controls once or twice before then. We only had about 20 minutes of daylight left so only did hover practice but I made the most of it doing set downs and pick ups, turns and pattern movements, and some basic quick stops. We hope to go tomorrow (Sunday) for a couple of hours so I can practice departures and approaches, and of course so DH can get a little flying in too. Then we will put her in her trailer in preparation for the drive up to the Gathering. Hoping for good weather!

Hope all have a good night,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

* Spring Wood correction * In the written instructions for row 126, the stitch count should be 280 stitches. Apparently the charts were ok, but the designer had inadvertently put a K3 instead of K4 on the second line of instructions for that row. The charts were ok. I was using the stitch count to double check my count, which was how I found it. As of now, she had written row 136 instead of 126 on her project page for version 9. I just PMd her about that, so hopefully she will change that too, but the actual instructions are fixed now.

I didn't get to knit anything on it today, as we have been gone for most of the day, but hopefully I will finish Chart 5 tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoyed the duck and squirrel photos. Thanks Sue and Bev.
> 
> I must have missed that your DH was feeling sick Ronie, but glad he is on the mend. This has been a bad cold and flu season this year across the entire country. It has been knocking a good many people out.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your aunt and sending lots of hugs your way, Melanie.

Congratulations on getting so much knitting done today!

Have a wonderful time flying!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am sorry to hear about your aunt and sending lots of hugs your way, Melanie.
> 
> Congratulations on getting so much knitting done today!
> 
> Have a wonderful time flying!!!


From me, too, Melanie, on all Toni said.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finished clue 2 of Fracture last night. And are you sitting down? I finished clue 3 today! ....We went flying after I came home from work last night. Yippee! ...


Sounds like you're having fun knitting & flying, Melanie.
Sorry to hear about your husband's aunt.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We have poison ivy, poison oak and poison sumac in the States. They can all create some downright miserable blistery, itchy outbreaks. Some are more allergic to it than others and allergenic reactions can change over time. I am one of those people that get deep systemic reactions to the plant oils and it can take an entire season to work itself out of my body, usually not till cold weather hits. I had some pretty horrific summers years ago till I figured out what was happening and then found a homeopathic remedy that works for me. So getting an outbreak of PI is a pretty hysterical moment for me.


Sounds really nasty, Tanya. Hope you clear it up soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Poor Sir Duck. Lost on the street. Lost his mistress too, if I get the story right.
> 
> I read some of the projects going on Summer Lime and one mentioned that you need to use the chart along with the written instructions, because the chart does not have all of the stitches. Now I know what to do.
> 
> Got this little guy on a walk last week.


Cute. Nice photo, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoyed the duck and squirrel photos. Thanks Sue and Bev.
> 
> I must have missed that your DH was feeling sick Ronie, but glad he is on the mend. This has been a bad cold and flu season this year across the entire country. It has been knocking a good many people out.
> 
> ...


You live an interesting life, Melanie. :thumbup:

Good that you got knitting in even if the circumstances were sad.

Happy flying today.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> * Spring Wood correction * In the written instructions for row 126, the stitch count should be 280 stitches. Apparently the charts were ok, but the designer had inadvertently put a K3 instead of K4 on the second line of instructions for that row. The charts were ok. I was using the stitch count to double check my count, which was how I found it. As of now, she had written row 136 instead of 126 on her project page for version 9. I just PMd her about that, so hopefully she will change that too, but the actual instructions are fixed now.
> 
> I didn't get to knit anything on it today, as we have been gone for most of the day, but hopefully I will finish Chart 5 tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the update, Sue. I spent a peaceful 4 hours tinking the first 4 rows of chart 5 yesterday. I had made a small mistake but when putting it right dropped a stitch in a double decrease. Didn't notice straight away so it dropped down a couple of rows. Tried picking up without tinking but just couldn't get it looking right so tinked back to the last row of chart 4. Quite pleased with myself because I didn't get cross and frustrated.
Back up to row 116 now and hope to get more done later today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Quite pleased with myself because I didn't get cross and frustrated...


I am impressed - noted immediately the strange juxtaposition of the words "peaceful" & "tinking."


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your flying sound very exciting!!!! So sorry to haer about DH's aunt


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you need a gold medal for all your work on SW :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I managed to get a pic yesterday of my March clue for the 2016 scarf. I love the yarn & this colour way. It is softer than the other colour ways that I have knit - does that make sense?
I modified the beading slightly - basically just added an extra bead to the rows that were already beaded.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Jane. I love the soft pink.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I fear I will not get to my March BON until April. I've got to get ready for next week-Earl Grey sock LP. When that is done I will probably get my March and April BON done.  Yours looks great by the way. The color does look soft. 

Melanie, it sounds as if you had a wonderful day yesterday practicing flying. Have fun today. Sorry to hear of your DH's aunt passing.

Sue, you are doing a tremendous job test knitting Spring Wood. I know everyone doing it on LP is thanking you. It is so frustrating knowing something is off and thinking it is you-with all the tinking involved in finding out what's what.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, Jane. I love the soft pink.


Thank you, Norma 
I have changed my project name to Barbe à Papa - which is the French term for cotton candy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I fear I will not get to my March BON until April. I've got to get ready for next week-Earl Grey sock LP.


It will knit up in jig time when you get time for it. 
I hope that the yarn that I have chosen will work for the socks. It is little heavier than I usually use but is labelled fingering weight.


> Yours looks great by the way. The color does look soft.


Thank you, Bev 


> Sue, you are doing a tremendous job test knitting Spring Wood. I know everyone doing it on LP is thanking you...


Me for one! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> I have changed my project name to Barbe à Papa - which is the French term for cotton candy.


That is a great name :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, your BON looks yummy 

Sue, I have not started SW yet but it was one of the patterns in my must-do list. Thanks for all your efforts to get the pattern corrected.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane, your BON looks yummy ....


Thank you 
Here is my Winter - need to get more pics but didn't have a lot of time yesterday. 
You can tell by the picture of Tango that he is unwell again. So sad. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I'm still working on FG. Started chart 10 and I'm on row 25 of 64.


Sigh, me too. However I am only on row 94 of chart 4. I put it aside for a few days because I allowed myself to be distracted by another project. What! Knitters getting distracted? I was in Michaels the other day to get supplies for a project I want to do with my grandkids and had to check out the yarn....of course. They had their Impeccible acrylic yarn for $2 a skein and a project sheet for making baskets. I bought 9 skeins to make 3 baskets possibly to sell and then decided to try tapestry crochet. I won't finish it before I leave Tuesday for Ohio but I will finish chart 4 of FG!

Poor Tango. So sad to see him not feeling well. Love the soft pink yarn for your BON.

Did I miss that you got poison ivy Tanya. I must be one of the lucky ones never to have had it but when my husband gets it, it is bad. Hope you are on the mend soon.

Trying to remember what else I read. Cute ducks and black squirrel. Squirrels were my husband's nemesis until we moved to NM. None here, at least by the mountains.

Ah, yes flying! What fun! I'm not brave enough for that. I did learn to dock our houseboat when we had one years ago though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, it is a beautiful Winter.....but poor Tango. He is in my prayers. I do hope he gets better soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your Winter is stunning. Love the way the beads pop. So sorry to see Tango is not feeling well again. Hugs to the both of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it is a beautiful Winter.....but poor Tango. He is in my prayers. I do hope he gets better soon.


Thank you, Norma.
I should have taken him to the vet last week - definitely tomorrow. I hardly slept a wink last night worrying about him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Winter is stunning. Love the way the beads pop.


Thank you, Bev 
I toyed with using a matte finish blue bead but went for the bling instead.


> So sorry to see Tango is not feeling well again. Hugs to the both of you.


I am wondering if he might be allergic to something here. This is similar to what happened last year - not the same symptoms as the auto-immune problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Sigh, me too. However I am only on row 94 of chart 4. I put it aside for a few days because I allowed myself to be distracted by another project.


I can't imagine how you could let yourself get distracted like that! ;-)


> Poor Tango. So sad to see him not feeling well. Love the soft pink yarn for your BON.


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--quite impressive that you are doing flying. It is not an easy skill to get into. Great that you got knitting into the flying schedule, too.

Barbara--I worked with that Impeccable yarn before. What I had worked well. Tapestry crochet is fun to do. Used to do a bit of it, but not for a while now. I know you will share your work with us.

I know there are a number of good homeopaths in your region. If your DH is open to it, he should have his case taken for a PI remedy. Finding the right one was a life saver for me altho it took several tries to find it. It has been about 10 yrs now that it has worked for me. Identifying his remedy may not be as difficult as it was for me, but that is typical for me generally. I have given remedies to others that were like magic for them first try out.

Jane--your Bon is very soft looking. It is not your typical color choice but that is okay. We should be able to expand our aesthetic.

Your Winter is a stunner

Linda--sounds like you reached a solid zen place of acceptance/detachment to work that tinking. That in itself was an achievement to enjoy.

My PI is almost gone. Typical of me, the first outbreak is always relatively small and contained but it still goes thru its cycle. Unfortunately, my sensitivity seems to increase with each outbreak so the first one of the season is always a hysterical moment for me as it is anticipatory of what is, or may come. I worry each year that my remedy will not work for me and that is most scarey as I remember the summers that were totally destroyed by this allergic reaction. Fortunately, there are no cats in the house as I often got it from them--all my cats were outdoors so would come in after having wandered thru the weeds carrying the oils on their fur. Of course they wanted to sit on me or run against me or lie on my bedding or couch. In some ways my body is like the princess and the pea and would react to the oils on top of a blanket even with me being under it.

Bev--not sure I can do the socks with you but will be reading. I need to make me some more, but not sure this is the time; will see what I can do.

Very cold this morning, but at least it is sunny. Maybe can dig in the garden a bit once the temps rise above freezing. Did see my garlic is all popping up now along with the daffs and a few tulip leaf tips. Irises also. Even saw 1 purple crocus bloom. So despite the freezing temps, Spring will arrive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am impressed - noted immediately the strange juxtaposition of the words "peaceful" & "tinking."


  Hubby was impressed too - no swearing. He asked if I was feeling alright. I just got in the zone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get a pic yesterday of my March clue for the 2016 scarf. I love the yarn & this colour way. It is softer than the other colour ways that I have knit - does that make sense?
> I modified the beading slightly - basically just added an extra bead to the rows that were already beaded.


It looks great, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get a pic yesterday of my March clue for the 2016 scarf. I love the yarn & this colour way. It is softer than the other colour ways that I have knit - does that make sense?
> I modified the beading slightly - basically just added an extra bead to the rows that were already beaded.


It is so pretty and sort of romantic. I can see it suiting a young girl.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Winter looks beautiful Jane. Sorry Tango is under the weather. Your idea of an allergy is a viable one, could be something blooming.

Barbara, I do need to learn how to dock our boat. Thankfully our boat is not nearly as large as a houseboat, they do take more effort. Congrats on learning that skill. I joke that I need to become proficient at docking as I don't look like Pamela Anderson so can't just smile and ask for help, lol.

Tanya, my brother is highly allergic to poison ivy. I am allergic too but not a much as him. He got it on his feet one year, swelled up like footballs. I don't remember what we used but do remember that it usually cleared up in about a week.

Well our good weather day has evaporated, or rather has precipitated. We are expecting thunderstorms throughout the day  Oh well, guess I will have to clean the house.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me for one! :thumbup:


And me, two!  I'm only printing out the charts as I need them, just for that reason.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> I have changed my project name to Barbe à Papa - which is the French term for cotton candy.


Perfect.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Here is my Winter - need to get more pics but didn't have a lot of time yesterday.
> You can tell by the picture of Tango that he is unwell again. So sad. It breaks my heart.


It's absolutely beautiful, Jane! I'm so sorry the little guy is unwell again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Here is my Winter - need to get more pics but didn't have a lot of time yesterday.
> You can tell by the picture of Tango that he is unwell again. So sad. It breaks my heart.


It is beautiful, Jane but poor sad Tango. Hope he picks up again and soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering if he might be allergic to something here. This is similar to what happened last year - not the same symptoms as the auto-immune problem.


Yay for bling. I think the dark blue yarn needs the lift in this case.
Tango - could it be a s simple as different food?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your Bon is very soft looking. It is not your typical color choice but that is okay. We should be able to expand our aesthetic.


I am often drawn to pinks but rarely buy them. I saw this knit up & bought a skein to try it - then bought two more once I saw first hand how it was knitting up. I am sure that I will find someone to give it to. 


> Your Winter is a stunner


Thank you  It is a nice size, too - & only used 145g of the Palette.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Double post. ; (


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 
This project is such a tease - having to wait another month for the next clue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is so pretty and sort of romantic. I can see it suiting a young girl.


Thank you, Linda 
I also picture pink as being for a younger person.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> This project is such a tease - having to wait another month for the next clue.


Ah, but think of all the other projects you get done or worked on in the meantime.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Your Winter looks beautiful Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> Sorry Tango is under the weather. Your idea of an allergy is a viable one, could be something blooming.


I will remember to bring it up with the vet. The drugs that she gave him last year worked well - but I am not sure it is exactly the same - symptoms are slightly different, although similar. She thought then it might be a virus.


> Well our good weather day has evaporated, or rather has precipitated. ..


Well put


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely beautiful, Jane! I'm so sorry the little guy is unwell again.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Jane but poor sad Tango. Hope he picks up again and soon.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Yay for bling. I think the dark blue yarn needs the lift in this case.


Thank you, Linda - I do love that navy, though. I have one skein left - what to do, what to do? Oh , I know, buy more to go with it!


> Tango - could it be a s simple as different food?


I wondered if it might be food related. I think that is a frequent cause of allergies with dogs. It is the same food that he eats here generally Pedigree - which is what he eats at home. (They aren't necessarily the same, though.) But I have been given him some soft-canned stuff as well since I thought it would be more appetizing & encourage him to eat. We also bought a different brand of the hard stuff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ah, but think of all the other projects you get done or worked on in the meantime.


Good point


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get a pic yesterday of my March clue for the 2016 scarf. I love the yarn & this colour way. It is softer than the other colour ways that I have knit - does that make sense?
> I modified the beading slightly - basically just added an extra bead to the rows that were already beaded.


I agree the colour and yarn really seem to suit the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Here is my Winter - need to get more pics but didn't have a lot of time yesterday.
> You can tell by the picture of Tango that he is unwell again. So sad. It breaks my heart.


I am so sorry that Tango is suffering again- it is so hard when they are unwell- shades of last year.
The shawl is lovely though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice job keeping up with your Fracture clues Melanie. You sound like you are really brushing up on your flying skills too. Sorry to hear about your aunt. 

Linda, congrats on your peaceful tinking experience  That is so much more productive, if you can do it. You are right to feel pleased. 

Very pretty March addition Jane. I do agree that the color has a soft feeling about it. Also a happy feeling. Like your extra beads too. 

Bev, it doesn't take long to do the March pattern. You won't have any problem doing it with the April section, if not before. I a looking foward to doing he socks even though I have one sock of another pattern I am doing, just sitting there on the couch next to me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, I also commend you for all the figuring you have done with the SW pattern even though I am not participating.

Jane, great name for your BON. The Winter shawl is just stunning with all those shiny beads. Poor Tango though. I feel so bad for him. He really does look so sad. I hope the vet can find something to make him feel well again. 

Barbara, I know that distracted knitter feeling :lol: Seems like a fun project you have gotten into though. 

Tanya, glad for you that you are recovering quickly from your PI.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree the colour and yarn really seem to suit the pattern.


Thank you, Julie 
I've been wondering how you were getting on. I was out of touch for a while & wasn't sure if your problems were bing resolved in a favourable manner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry that Tango is suffering again- it is so hard when they are unwell- shades of last year.
> The shawl is lovely though.


Thank you, Julie 
At least, he is eating - last year he stopped eating & drinking altogether.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Very pretty March addition Jane. I do agree that the color has a soft feeling about it. Also a happy feeling. Like your extra beads too. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, great name for your BON. The Winter shawl is just stunning with all those shiny beads.


Thank you, Caryn 


> Poor Tango though. I feel so bad for him. He really does look so sad. I hope the vet can find something to make him feel well again.


I hope so, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> I've been wondering how you were getting on. I was out of touch for a while & wasn't sure if your problems were bing resolved in a favourable manner.


I am in a much better situation financially now, Jane- thanks to many kind friends who have contributed small amounts- just waiting to get the word for how to pay the bill, but also there is some doubt over which meter is actually mine- the tap should be there soon so we can turn off the meter the plumber reckons is mine, and see if my supply is actually cut. A matter of elimination. I am so sorry Tango is unwell again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in a much better situation financially now, Jane...


I am very glad to hear that, Julie.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! I had a very lazy day yesterday.. didn't get a lot of knitting done though... I got 10 rows of Pincha done and realized that I didn't decrease the 6 stitches in the beginning of the first row... of course I didn't realize that until I had tinked several rows  lucky for me I had put that life line in and was able to frog back to it  and then start over... I really want to get a leaf a day done.. but at this rate it just isn't happening... 

Very cute Squirrel Bev.. your lucky to still have black ones... we have Gray and Red ones..  

Jane your BON is beautiful.. I'd wear pink  and your Winter is stunning.. lots of beads and it looks to have a beautiful drape to it... I do feel bad for Tango.. maybe he misses a certain somebody when you go to France.. and he is just depressed.. I am sure he will come around soon.. does he have a problem when you come home?? I can't remember.. I know I can't fly.. it makes me ill.. he may have something like jet lag?? I do hope he will feel better soon... send for Micheal maybe that will cheer him up.. 

Well Melanie you certainly are one busy lady... I can see you now doing your maneuvers with your Helicopter..  and I would say you look much better than Pamela  and am absolutely sure you could get someone to help with docking the boat  YAY for catching up on some clues.. 

Hubby's golf game was on early yesterday because of the storm Melanie talked about.. and we got nothing done.. LOL 
After it was over we started a movie that had Matt Damon, Leanardo Di Capria and Jack Nicolson in it.. I am sure I butchered the spelling of the names.. but it was 2.5 hours long and we paused it several times making dinner.. it was great fun.. a decent movie.. a bit too many F words but then maybe they talked like that back then.. it was a mob crime movie... so to get over all the blood and violence we watched a romance comedy with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler.. the first movie was Departed and the second was Blended.. So today I feel a bit like a slug and hope to get all bundled up and take a walk.. I had the worst restless legs last night that I have had in years.. I am sure it was the chocolate ice cream right before bed with a day of no exercise.. 

Have a great day/evening all... for the record it is 8am Sunday morning here.. I know it gets confusing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I got 10 rows of Pincha done and realized that I didn't decrease the 6 stitches in the beginning of the first row...


Oops - sorry for the setback. On the good news side, I will be joining you soon. I just ordered some mostly green variegated yarn from Artesano.


> Jane your BON is beautiful.. I'd wear pink


Thank you - is that a subtle hint? ;-)


> and your Winter is stunning.. lots of beads and it looks to have a beautiful drape to it...


It does & lots of width for wrapping up in.


> I do feel bad for Tango...... does he have a problem when you come home??


No - except for that ongoing problem but it isn't related to the travel.


> ... send for Micheal maybe that will cheer him up..


It would certainly cheer me up. We are hoping that he will get over for a visit in May.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! I had a very lazy day yesterday.. didn't get a lot of knitting done though... I got 10 rows of Pincha done and realized that I didn't decrease the 6 stitches in the beginning of the first row... of course I didn't realize that until I had tinked several rows  lucky for me I had put that life line in and was able to frog back to it  and then start over... I really want to get a leaf a day done.. but at this rate it just isn't happening...
> 
> Very cute Squirrel Bev.. your lucky to still have black ones... we have Gray and Red ones..
> 
> ...


AND here it is 4 -30 a.m., Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--most people with PI clear up within about a week. However, it always goes systemic in me and while one outbreak will heal in about a week, several more spots are breaking out and each needs to go thru the healing process. Each outbreak is bigger and covers more of my body and this can go on all summer till cold weather. Something about the cold that stops the histamine reaction in me. And I had tried more remedies than you can count. Once I even succumbed to cortisone, before I knew it was PI, and would never do that again.

Jane--i think of Tango and have to wonder what the travel does to him. It clearly affects his immune system. This is why I always suggest contacting an animal communicator who can get the subjective feelings of Tango. That would be the only way to know what is affecting him and give you the opportunity to customize a way of helping him not go thru this. 

Need to get out of the house today for some errands and hopefully some garden digging when I return. Have a great day


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wondered if it might be food related. I think that is a frequent cause of allergies with dogs. It is the same food that he eats here generally Pedigree - which is what he eats at home. (They aren't necessarily the same, though.) But I have been given him some soft-canned stuff as well since I thought it would be more appetizing & encourage him to eat. We also bought a different brand of the hard stuff.


I hope you can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I always suggest contacting an animal communicator...


I'll ask the vet if she knows anyone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I hope you can get to the bottom of it.


Thanks, Linda - I hope so, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


How lovely, Linda! Christchurch in the South Island has similar swaths of Daffodils, also Bluebells, but of course for us that won't be till around September.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely, Linda! Christchurch in the South Island has similar swaths of Daffodils, also Bluebells, but of course for us that won't be till around September.


I'm so ready for Spring, Julie. It has been a miserable wet winter for the most part but I suppose you are glad to be moving into Autumn and cooler temps. What is your weather like in Winter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


These all look so terrific, Linda- well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These all look so terrific, Linda- well done!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm so ready for Spring, Julie. It has been a miserable wet winter for the most part but I suppose you are glad to be moving into Autumn and cooler temps. What is your weather like in Winter?


Usually wet and windy- and yes I am looking forward to the cooler temperatures- not quite there yet- it never seems quite right to be having Easter as we go into Autumn- it ought to be a Harvest festival. like today the maximum is forecast to be 25*C- which is still summery, but everyone is gathering Pumpkins now, and shortly the Avocado crop will be coming in. The hens start to go off the lay if you have your own. Here in Auckland we think we are cold if it is 7*C, occasionally we get frosts, and even more occasionally a hail storm but I have never seen real snow this far to the north.
I do hope your spring-like weather holds- but suspect it is a little early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


Lovely work, Linda! 3 FO's - lots of reason for smiles on top of the supposed arrival of spring. 
I just commented on Revelry about how similar our Winter Shawls are - might have been even more so if I had chosen to go with the blue beads.
FG is super beautiful!
I'll bet your daughter will love her socks - just enough of a pattern to add some interest to the knitting, I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally finished Chart 5 of SW. I do hope Chart 6 will be uneventful. I may have to get some longer needles, as I still have at least another 120 stitches to increase. It is getting hard to try and stretch it out to photo. I know the designer has warned that when blocked some of the leaves may not be totally flat.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finally finished Chart 5 of SW. ...


Looking great, Sue!
Is it a mossy green or grey? Quite an interesting shade.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie I am also glad for you that some of your financial burden has been lifted by generous friends. It sure will be good to know which meter is yours too. Seems they should be labeled somehow.

Ronie, those kind of days are fun once in a while. I saw the movie departed too and really liked it. It was a good whodunnit movie. Kept me guessing. 
Sorry about your tinking. Glad you had that lifeline and can get back on track! 

Linda, what a wonderful spring picture. I love to see flowers in large groups like that. The Biltmore Estate around here has gardens like that. I should probably go check it out to see if the daffodils are showing their splendor there. 
All your FOs are gorgeous and it must feel so good to have lots of needles free. The Winter shawl does look a lot like Janes. Love the pretty powder blue softness of FG and the color and picot edging of the socks. Were the socks toe up? 

Wow Sue, that looks great. You have great perseverance with this shawl and it is going to be a masterpiece!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The meters do have a discrete number, Caryn, but the one that may be mine- looked like it had not been read for months- there was so much weed/grass growing in the box. It is quite amazing how a few gifts of a few dollars add up- plus our conversion rate is very definitely in favour of the foreign currency. I am sitting on enough to pay the bill- just trying to get the accurate figure out of the system. At least it has not got to the point of my supply being cut!



sisu said:


> Julie I am also glad for you that some of your financial burden has been lifted by generous friends. It sure will be good to know which meter is yours too. Seems they should be labeled somehow.
> 
> Ronie, those kind of days are fun once in a while. I saw the movie departed too and really liked it. It was a good whodunnit movie. Kept me guessing.
> Sorry about your tinking. Glad you had that lifeline and can get back on track!
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, it is great that you got some flying time in.

Sounds like you are really making progress with Fracture.

Sorry about your DH's aunt.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Enjoyed the duck and squirrel photos. Thanks Sue and Bev.
> 
> I must have missed that your DH was feeling sick Ronie, but glad he is on the mend. This has been a bad cold and flu season this year across the entire country. It has been knocking a good many people out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


Wonderful photos, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


Your FOs all look great, Linda! Well done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like I often cause an additional problem when I tink, and finish up having to rip even more. I hope I will have some peaceful knitting now I have started Chart 6.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thanks for the update, Sue. I spent a peaceful 4 hours tinking the first 4 rows of chart 5 yesterday. I had made a small mistake but when putting it right dropped a stitch in a double decrease. Didn't notice straight away so it dropped down a couple of rows. Tried picking up without tinking but just couldn't get it looking right so tinked back to the last row of chart 4. Quite pleased with myself because I didn't get cross and frustrated.
> Back up to row 116 now and hope to get more done later today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll ask the vet if she knows anyone.


would be incredibly surprised if the vet knew an animal communicator. if you like i can send you some names as many/most of them will work long distance. the last one i used was in England.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finally finished Chart 5 of SW. I do hope Chart 6 will be uneventful. I may have to get some longer needles, as I still have at least another 120 stitches to increase. It is getting hard to try and stretch it out to photo. I know the designer has warned that when blocked some of the leaves may not be totally flat.
> 
> Sue


It's looking beautiful, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


that field of daffs is so heart lifting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that is looking good. That is such a pretty colourway.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I managed to get a pic yesterday of my March clue for the 2016 scarf. I love the yarn & this colour way. It is softer than the other colour ways that I have knit - does that make sense?
> I modified the beading slightly - basically just added an extra bead to the rows that were already beaded.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


great projects. those socks look so warm and comfy. also the blues of the Winter and FG are terrific.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a cute name for cotton candy.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> I have changed my project name to Barbe à Papa - which is the French term for cotton candy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, Winter looks really good. What a shame that Tango is under the weather. Hope he will perk up soon.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> Here is my Winter - need to get more pics but didn't have a lot of time yesterday.
> You can tell by the picture of Tango that he is unwell again. So sad. It breaks my heart.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love those fields of daffodils.

Sur


linda09 said:


> It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, those projects have all turned out so well. Are the first two for you?


linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Karen ..glad you have been re-united with your truck .
Melanie ..hope the flying was good .Great you made progress with the knitting but shame the circumstances enabling you to do so much were sad.
Linda .All three pieces are lovely .I do like navy but the last time I cast it on I found it hard to see .Strange how things affect us all differently .If I make a mistake and have to frog it doesn't bother me at all .What I can't help doing is wondering if I would have finished if I hadn't had to go back .
Ronie ...Strange you mentioned the F word as my friend and I were only saying last night that we never heard it as young people .The discussion came about because we passed a groups of rival teenagers who were shouting abuse at each other and every other word was f......
Jane ..BON in pink is really pretty and the bling is super on your Winter .
My two penny worth ...could the water disagree with Tango ? It can have an effect on humans so why not dogs ?
A neighbour has given me a jumper to look at .It is slightly matted after washing .Does anyone know if it is possible to make it larger by blocking or would I be wasting my time ?Any help appreciated .
Sue ...Best of luck that chart 6 is error free .It is looking beautiful at the moment .
Tanya ...hope your rash is better .Talking of which Ronie how is yours?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's green. It is a merino/tencel mix.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Sue!
> Is it a mossy green or grey? Quite an interesting shade.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, hope this all gets resolved. It seems to have been dragging on for so long.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The meters do have a discrete number, Caryn, but the one that may be mine- looked like it had not been read for months- there was so much weed/grass growing in the box. It is quite amazing how a few gifts of a few dollars add up- plus our conversion rate is very definitely in favour of the foreign currency. I am sitting on enough to pay the bill- just trying to get the accurate figure out of the system. At least it has not got to the point of my supply being cut!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I am hoping this week will be a better week knitting it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It's looking beautiful, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I managed to get a pic yesterday of my March clue for the 2016 scarf. I love the yarn & this colour way. It is softer than the other colour ways that I have knit - does that make sense?
> I modified the beading slightly - basically just added an extra bead to the rows that were already beaded.


Is that the tonal fingering from KnitPicks? (I can't think of the color name at the moment.) It is very pretty! I like the extra bead you put on there for March. :thumbup:

I had a hard time wrapping my brain around "tinking" and "peaceful" in the same sentence also. Way to go, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, hope this all gets resolved. It seems to have been dragging on for so long.
> 
> Sue


It certainly has, Sue, actually ever since I moved in last year, I wonder at times how it can drag on so- not terribly efficient!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Winter - need to get more pics but didn't have a lot of time yesterday.
> You can tell by the picture of Tango that he is unwell again. So sad. It breaks my heart.


Your Winter is stunning with all of its lace and bling!!!

I was wondering how Tango was doing and am sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.



MissMelba said:


> Sue, I have not started SW yet but it was one of the patterns in my must-do list. Thanks for all your efforts to get the pattern corrected.


I'm with Melanie and everyone else on this one, Sue. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...many/most of them will work long distance. the last one i used was in England.


I would have thought that they have to be in physical contact with the animal. How do they communicate?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that is looking good. That is such a pretty colourway.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, Winter looks really good. What a shame that Tango is under the weather. Hope he will perk up soon.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda, your finished projects are sooo pretty!!!

Thanks for the update on your SW, Sue. That is going to be one amazing shawl when you get done!!!

What a whole bunch of wonderful blessings, Julie!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ..BON in pink is really pretty and the bling is super on your Winter .


Thank you, Ann 


> ...could the water disagree with Tango ? It can have an effect on humans so why not dogs ?


It didn't before - but I guess the body changes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Is that the tonal fingering from KnitPicks? (I can't think of the color name at the moment.) It is very pretty! I like the extra bead you put on there for March. :thumb:...


Thank you, Toni - yes, Stroll Tonal - which I also used for Waiting for Rain. This one is Seashell.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your Winter is stunning with all of its lace and bling!!!
> I was wondering how Tango was doing and am sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


Thank you, Toni


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, thanks for those fields of daffodils. Beautiful. And your Winter and FG look great!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I was thinking about the little amigurumi dogs I made for my granddaughter. Found the pic.


These are so cute. I'm going to do some later. Love Knitting has a lot of them in their free patterns. Lots of really cute stuffed animals also.

I'm not going to answer everything. You are on at least page 53 and I'm on page 16 or so. So I'll just answer to pictures and possibly if there is something earth shattering or life changing! I'll be skimming the rest very quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


Such a lovely day and beautiful photos. Thank you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle, I am so sorry for your loss. Good thoughts and prayers go out to you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


Very beautiful. I can't decided which I like the best.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Finally finished Chart 5 of SW. I do hope Chart 6 will be uneventful. I may have to get some longer needles, as I still have at least another 120 stitches to increase. It is getting hard to try and stretch it out to photo. I know the designer has warned that when blocked some of the leaves may not be totally flat.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue, the puzzle is really lovely. You are really quick with them. 

As I said the other day, I have completely ripped out the SW. I was just having too much trouble, so gave it up. 

I'm not sure the designer knew that there are easier ways to make a pattern, but I'm not a designer so I don't really know. I've knitted a lot of lace and never had the problems I have had with the SW. I still have the grey and one other (an alpaca) on the needles, so will finish them then see what's on for our next two weeks.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue, I love the Aran and Lace pattern. Another on the list of must do items!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would have thought that they have to be in physical contact with the animal. How do they communicate?


Not sure I can explain animal communication in a scientific way--not sure anyone can. What I can say it is energy based and using the word telepathic may come closest to describing it. I do not do it but did have one direct experience with my 19 yr old cat the day after she transitioned. And I have had some experience in mentally directing my cats while not being able to 'hear' them. Given the telepathic nature of the experience, the communicator tunes in to the animal. They usually ask me to send a picture of the animal, preferably a direct face on pic with their eyes open. I email one to them. And they will always ask the animal for permission to talk with them. My last cat, Tiny, in his first communication told the person he saw no reason to talk to her. He said why don't I do it myself. He was such a blustery and arrogant little thing. However, he did talk with her and gave me lots of information. That was the talk when he said my other cat was an old lady and he just accepted her; my older cat, oth, thought he was very silly and funny. A woman the other day told me in a communication with her 2 dogs, one of them was insulted/humiliated when she had their hair cut/shaved. I also had one communicator who was medically excellent and I used her to help get the case of my cat when she was sick. She could tell me subjective symptoms that would not have been known otherwise. Every communicator I used was long distance.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I thought I might add some free patterns to the mix...these were some I found today:
> 
> You've seen the Baa'a sheep hat, well here are some socks:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/far-me
> ...


Thanks so much for the patterns.

Sounds like you'll have plenty of help for your move. Have you rented the house already? When we went to Okinawa, we rented and it was wonderful. When we came back the renters had a company come in and do a professional cleaning. That's the kind of renters everyone should have!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> I don't want to over-load with entrelac, but look what I found!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patsy-patchwork


I really love this. I guess it means another trip to the LYS to buy the correct yarn!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm taking a table loom weaving class this week - yesterday for about 5 hours and probably the same on Friday. Here's a photo of what I accomplished yesterday (we learned the whole process of putting the yarn on and then through the shuttle and began our weaving -- I'm about a third of the way through the scarf I'm making and it will be about 6 feet long). The instructor brought the looms for us to use for this project. We need to have our project completed and ready to take off the loom by class time on Friday. She said we'll probably need to spend 2 hours or so each day to accomplish that. The type of weaving we are doing is called Saori. Here's a link that tells about it. http://www.loopoftheloom.com/saori_weaving_program.htm
> 
> It's fun learning something new.


This is going to be really pretty when it's finished. I started taking a weaving class. We had to take off our shoes at the entrance to the house and then go upstairs for the class. Well, for some reason, I fell down the stairs as we were about ready to leave. I ended up with a "slightly" broken arm. I haven't tried to do any weaving since then. My arm immediately starts hurting!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my BON after March clue.
> 
> Sue


Sue, as usual, your knitting is lovely and the color is great.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> A neighbour has given me a jumper to look at .It is slightly matted after washing .Does anyone know if it is possible to make it larger by blocking or would I be wasting my time ?Any help appreciated .


Ann -- I remember reading on the main KP thread a few months ago about a product that has become available that is supposed to help with "unfelting" woolens. I can't remember its name, but perhaps you can easily find it. Might be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Belle, I am so sorry for your loss. Good thoughts and prayers go out to you in your time of sorrow.


Thank you Dodie and the rest of my friends. This loss hit me rather hard and I've been on the quiet side this last week. Your many comments helped. I'm hoping to get my spunk back real soon and will be jumping back in with both feet. In the meantime, so many beautiful finished pieces. All gorgeous.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> More photos - FOs this time. Winter- medium with all the beads; Formal Garden and Swirl socks for my daughter.


Gorgeous - all of them!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is the Spring Equinox and it has been a beautiful day here. Here are a couple of photos taken at the Trentham Estate this morning. The trees are just taking on a green haze and the daffodils in the Field of Hope (connected with a cancer charity) are blooming beautifully.


Fields of daffodil show beautiful! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My forsythia are just starting to bloom. It has been a pretty nice, warm day, but I think we are expecting a thunderstorm.
> 
> I saw my bunny again today. I took my iPad out this afternoon and managed to take a pic. I am going to email to Kat. I sent her a couple of pics yesterday and Alexandra was excited to see it, so will send this one too.
> 
> Sue


The forsythia will be beautiful very soon. We have Scotch Broom out here but it seems everyone hates it as it's not native to the area. It's flower colors are almost the same yellow.

I think the bunny is going to stay in your yard. I think he's found a nice home.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - forgot to show my start on Spring Wood.
> Here it is up to the end of clue 2, although I am almost finished clue 3 now.


Your SW is beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Dodie I think life it too short for projects that are not fun to knit.. even though they turn out beautiful  I have frogged a few... and I have a few I should reclaim the yarn on.. I have also come to think that some designers write it out but don't necessarily knit them up... how could they with all the errors in the patterns.. not saying that the SW is this way but I have run into some strangely weird patterns that couldn't possibly of been test knitted!!


Thanks, Ronie. It looks like I have mentioned the SW several times. I may try it again later, but there are so many beautiful shawls on Ravelry that I'm not worried about not doing this one. I didn't think about using a chart holder with magnets, dumb me. When I go back to it, I'll use it. I am using it for the gray yarn. It works really well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--such shocking losses do require some alone time to grieve and absorb the trauma. Take whatever time you need and will be waiting to welcome you back when you are ready.

Ann--if I were to take on that felted jumper, it would only be as an experiment without any expectations.

And the thought of Forsythias sends brightness all over.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My eyes were getting heavy yesterday and I had a choice-take a hike or take a walk. I took a walk and I was ever so glad. The wind off the lake was amazing. Lots of little waves and white caps. At one place where a creek came into the lake, there were seagulls, standing in the water and just hanging in the wind.


They are really beautiful pictures, Bev. Keep up showing us things. I'm certainly looking forward to spring and the short summer we have here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Usually wet and windy- and yes I am looking forward to the cooler temperatures- not quite there yet- it never seems quite right to be having Easter as we go into Autumn- it ought to be a Harvest festival. like today the maximum is forecast to be 25*C- which is still summery, but everyone is gathering Pumpkins now, and shortly the Avocado crop will be coming in. The hens start to go off the lay if you have your own. Here in Auckland we think we are cold if it is 7*C, occasionally we get frosts, and even more occasionally a hail storm but I have never seen real snow this far to the north.
> I do hope your spring-like weather holds- but suspect it is a little early!


It is early but today has been the first day it really felt warm. The highest temp we reached last week was 7*C.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my Butterflies pinned out. I am surprised how big it is. I should certainly be able to wrap it around myself.
> 
> Sue


Sue, your Butterfly is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for letting us see it. How does it look on your shoulders?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work, Linda! 3 FO's - lots of reason for smiles on top of the supposed arrival of spring.
> I just commented on Revelry about how similar our Winter Shawls are - might have been even more so if I had chosen to go with the blue beads.
> FG is super beautiful!
> I'll bet your daughter will love her socks - just enough of a pattern to add some interest to the knitting, I think.


Thank you, Jane. I had the same thought about our Winters - great minds?
I love FG. I rarely knit with mohair but it has worked very well here and it feels so soft and luxurious. And yes, the socks were quick and easy but the yarn (Wollmeise)is beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is going to be worth the trouble, I think, Sue. I'm still fighting chart 5 - silly mistakes on my part. Just finished row 120 and the count is correct.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, what a wonderful spring picture. I love to see flowers in large groups like that. The Biltmore Estate around here has gardens like that. I should probably go check it out to see if the daffodils are showing their splendor there.
> All your FOs are gorgeous and it must feel so good to have lots of needles free. The Winter shawl does look a lot like Janes. Love the pretty powder blue softness of FG and the color and picot edging of the socks. Were the socks toe up?
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your FOs all look great, Linda! Well done!


Thank you on both counts, Pam.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad that Sue has been breaking the ground for us on this one. I had a major stall with the start of clue 2. Since I had no internet access, I couldn't check to see if there was an error - although I knew that there was. I spent hours trying to figure it out just the same. When I finally got on line to check it I knew that the updates were all due to Sue's work.
> Here is mine to the end of clue 3.


It's looking lovely and the color beautiful, Jane. You just knit so fast, I'll never keep up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Seems like I often cause an additional problem when I tink, and finish up having to rip even more. I hope I will have some peaceful knitting now I have started Chart 6.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> that field of daffs is so heart lifting.


I so agree, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> great projects. those socks look so warm and comfy. also the blues of the Winter and FG are terrific.


  thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Dodie, sorry you and SW did not get along. Hope the Hauruni will be better for you. through pg 21


Thank you all for your support. I haven't really looked at the Haruni, yet. I will when I can. Pg 25


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Love those fields of daffodils.
> 
> Sur


  :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, those projects have all turned out so well. Are the first two for you?


I think I will keep FG but Winter will be gifted to my neighbour to wear with her posh frock. As a neighbour she is the best and keeps an eye on the house when we go away, closing and opening the blinds, taking in the post and watering plants etc. We help her too but I want to show how much I appreciate her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This is going to be really pretty when it's finished. I started taking a weaving class. We had to take off our shoes at the entrance to the house and then go upstairs for the class. Well, for some reason, I fell down the stairs as we were about ready to leave. I ended up with a "slightly" broken arm. I haven't tried to do any weaving since then. My arm immediately starts hurting!


Oh dear. I'm glad you're okay after that fall.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda .All three pieces are lovely .I do like navy but the last time I cast it on I found it hard to see .Strange how things affect us all differently .If I make a mistake and have to frog it doesn't bother me at all .What I can't help doing is wondering if I would have finished if I hadn't had to go back .
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank you, Ann. I don't think you will be able to do much with that sweater. I don't think you can unmatt them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Is that the tonal fingering from KnitPicks? (I can't think of the color name at the moment.) It is very pretty! I like the extra bead you put on there for March. :thumbup:
> 
> I had a hard time wrapping my brain around "tinking" and "peaceful" in the same sentence also. Way to go, Linda!


Not my usual response, Toni but I seem to be feeling especially relaxed at the moment.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, thanks for those fields of daffodils. Beautiful. And your Winter and FG look great!!


  You are welcome, Bev and thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Such a lovely day and beautiful photos. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very beautiful. I can't decided which I like the best.


Thank you, Norma. For me it is FG because I loved knitting it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Gorgeous - all of them!


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Fields of daffodil show beautiful! Thanks for the pics.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going in a positive direction for you Julie.

Ronie, sometimes you just need a day lying around doing nothing 

Well Jane, if you do convince Michael to come for a quick visit you can still blame the dog, lol.

Well done Linda! All three projects look great. Winter has such an elegant look to it. FG looks soft and inviting. And the socks are a really fun pattern. And thanks for the daffodil photos - they really look like spring.

Sue, even not spread out your SW looks wonderful. I read that you are using a merino / tencel blend - sounds really soft.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well done Linda! All three projects look great. Winter has such an elegant look to it. FG looks soft and inviting. And the socks are a really fun pattern. And thanks for the daffodil photos - they really look like spring.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The memorial for DH's aunt Kay was quite nice. Just a small group of family members but very heartfelt eulogies. Kay was 88 and lived a full life. Despite the loss to us, it was her time to go. She was not going to get better (lung problems, not smoking related) and she was so unhappy in the hospital and in the rehabilitation centers. She was well treated, but her spirit was dying. Most of us are relieved she is at peace and with God now. She asked to have her ashes spread in the Grand Tetons as she loved to go horseback riding there. One of her sons is making the plans to go out west. He drives a long haul truck so she will get to go along for a bit of a drive. DH and I did get to give her first and only helicopter ride. She joked that she should get to be the first passenger once DH got his license. I was the first, but she was the second. One of her sons tried to forbid her going, she just laughed. When he said what if something goes wrong and she dies, she laughed again and said 'I am 86, so I die'. She really enjoyed the flight, giggled like a little girl when she landed. A few months ago I inherited multiple boxes of her books, perfect. I love to read and there are a lot that are out of print so those would not have been available to me elsewise. Now if I can just get her artichoke dip recipe...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

How kind to gift your shawl Linda 

Dodie, glad the fall was not worse.

We did get to go flying today after all. The wind was honkin' though - 17 mph with gusts to 26. DH did most of the flying although I did take the controls and fought the gusts to try to set down a couple times and to just hover in one spot. Not pretty but no one go hurt, lol. 

Well, I must log off and go to the grocery store. The cats are putting the paw on me as I am out of cat food. Anyone who has cats understand that a partially empty bowl is the same as 'I have not had a kibble in three days' to a cat. Both of them are staring at me even though the bowls are half full. They know the bag is missing, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I think I will keep FG but Winter will be gifted to my neighbour to wear with her posh frock. As a neighbour she is the best and keeps an eye on the house when we go away, closing and opening the blinds, taking in the post and watering plants etc. We help her too but I want to show how much I appreciate her.


That is so kind of you. I have a neighbor who gets our mail, waters plants, eye when we are away and I do the same for her but we travel more. We always get her a gift, but you have given me a good idea for something for her in the future.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It would certainly cheer me up. We are hoping that he will get over for a visit in May.


Well it wasn't a hint but I am a pink girl  I like all pinks and reds.. and it shows in my closet.. LOL I am making myself buy some more blues and browns..

That is great news and May will be here soon... I'm thinking you have a good vet there and what ever is going on with him they will sort it out.. now I am sure he is getting a good pampering.. 

This is a fun scarf to make. I am getting to where my mind isn't getting to lost anymore.. it takes a few leaves to wrap you brain around it.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda your FO's are beautiful... I love them all but really want to make something out of your blue scarf's yarn.. it turned out so beautiful and it looks incredibly soft 

Sue I remember that being said!! and your shawl is looking so beautiful too.. I can't imagine another 120 stitches!!  I hope the next chart is uneventful too!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So good to see you again Belle... these things take time and no one is the same as the other.. I hope you can find some peace and joy in your life soon... How is your Mom doing? is she feeling better? I hope so..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann my hives are just the same.. actually Tanya they sound a lot like what you are going through.. and they just don't want to go away.. I have the worst of it in my hair.. the back of my scalp.. I wake up scratching  It will be a month before I see the specialist.. my SIL said I just need some Valium !! Fat chance any dr around here will prescribe it though... 

My scarf is getting easier.. I hope to get a lot of it done tomorrow.. I have crazy work hours this week.. it helps to keep it interesting.. but it looks like I'll have some prime knitting time


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think I will keep FG but Winter will be gifted to my neighbour to wear with her posh frock. As a neighbour she is the best and keeps an eye on the house when we go away, closing and opening the blinds, taking in the post and watering plants etc. We help her too but I want to show how much I appreciate her.


That will be a very generous gift. I did that eyelash shawl as a gift for my neighbor. She offered to pay me, but I declined as I wanted to show my appreciation for the help/support she has offered me over the years. It feels good to be able to do that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Linda, what a wonderful spring picture. I love to see flowers in large groups like that. The Biltmore Estate around here has gardens like that. I should probably go check it out to see if the daffodils are showing their splendor there.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--never worked with tencil yarn. What do you think of it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ann my hives are just the same.. actually Tanya they sound a lot like what you are going through.. and they just don't want to go away.. I have the worst of it in my hair.. the back of my scalp.. I wake up scratching  It will be a month before I see the specialist.. my SIL said I just need some Valium !! Fat chance any dr around here will prescribe it though... .....


Wish you could also find a remedy for the hives. You do have homeopaths in your neck of the woods you know. And the remedies are totally non-toxic and inexpensive.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie. Glad you enjoyed the pics. 

Ronie, I hope you can find relief soon. It just sounds so frustrating and inconvenient.

Linda, I did forget to mention your socks. They look great also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is early but today has been the first day it really felt warm. The highest temp we reached last week was 7*C.


I wonder how warm it was for you today? we have definitely reached 25* (again)!!!!!! people are saying February was the hottest and most humid on record.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie- the tap is on the pipe entering the meter- so now I just need someone to help me turn it off, and to do the reading/and water off test.
Today has been extra good, because I went down to my weaving class in Papakura, and also stopped off at my new friend - the one teaching herself to knit. I have shown her how to purl, so garter stitch becomes stocking stitch, and suggested she carry on making a square for starters. Hoping to progress to a chevron layette stitch which is a two row pattern with yo's both on the knit and purl sides, but a little beyond her abilities at the moment. Also planning on showing her how to cable.



MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear things are going in a positive direction for you Julie.
> 
> Ronie, sometimes you just need a day lying around doing nothing
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The memorial for DH's aunt Kay was quite nice. Just a small group of family members but very heartfelt eulogies. Kay was 88 and lived a full life. Despite the loss to us, it was her time to go. She was not going to get better (lung problems, not smoking related) and she was so unhappy in the hospital and in the rehabilitation centers. She was well treated, but her spirit was dying. Most of us are relieved she is at peace and with God now. She asked to have her ashes spread in the Grand Tetons as she loved to go horseback riding there. One of her sons is making the plans to go out west. He drives a long haul truck so she will get to go along for a bit of a drive. DH and I did get to give her first and only helicopter ride. She joked that she should get to be the first passenger once DH got his license. I was the first, but she was the second. One of her sons tried to forbid her going, she just laughed. When he said what if something goes wrong and she dies, she laughed again and said 'I am 86, so I die'. She really enjoyed the flight, giggled like a little girl when she landed. A few months ago I inherited multiple boxes of her books, perfect. I love to read and there are a lot that are out of print so those would not have been available to me elsewise. Now if I can just get her artichoke dip recipe...


That is pretty much how people felt when an old friend of mine died last month, a week short of 100- a long life lived well, but she was in a lot of pain and very tired. There were a lot of laughs at her funeral, as well as the inevitable tears. It was too late to stop the cards from the Queen and the Governor General- but the family had realised that would be the case- her 'birthday cake' was cut at the wake.
I do hope you can find the artichoke dip recipe- would that be like Baba Ganoush?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> How kind to gift your shawl Linda
> 
> Dodie, glad the fall was not worse.
> 
> ...


That is a cat's favourite tale- you've not fed me for weeks when the dish is half full!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a cat's favourite tale- you've not fed me for weeks when the dish is half full!!!!!!!!


Try a 22 +/- lb neutered male who grabbed a 2 gallon container in his teeth and carried it to us...to OPEN the container and feed him!

We tried to feed him the required 1/2-1 C a day...but he wanted MOOOORE!!! :XD:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One pattern that Galaxycraft (not sure I have ALL of her KP name here) has recommended in the last day: 
http://alpisanleitungen.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/alpis_pfeilraupe_english1.pdf

It's essentially short rows...with 3 (or more) slits to tuck the middle part in once you've draped it over your shoulders. I can do this one thanks to my fingerless glove experiment!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, what a lovely memorial to DHs aunt. She sounds like a strong, vibrant woman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Try a 22 +/- lb neutered male who grabbed a 2 gallon container in his teeth and carried it to us...to OPEN the container and feed him!
> 
> We tried to feed him the required 1/2-1 C a day...but he wanted MOOOORE!!! :XD:


approx. 11 kg- that is big for a cat- although I gather it is usual for Maine ***** to be large-

A fellow I know called Barry.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The memorial for DH's aunt Kay was quite nice. Just a small group of family members but very heartfelt eulogies. Kay was 88 and lived a full life. Despite the loss to us, it was her time to go. She was not going to get better (lung problems, not smoking related) and she was so unhappy in the hospital and in the rehabilitation centers. She was well treated, but her spirit was dying. Most of us are relieved she is at peace and with God now. She asked to have her ashes spread in the Grand Tetons as she loved to go horseback riding there. One of her sons is making the plans to go out west. He drives a long haul truck so she will get to go along for a bit of a drive. DH and I did get to give her first and only helicopter ride. She joked that she should get to be the first passenger once DH got his license. I was the first, but she was the second. One of her sons tried to forbid her going, she just laughed. When he said what if something goes wrong and she dies, she laughed again and said 'I am 86, so I die'. She really enjoyed the flight, giggled like a little girl when she landed. A few months ago I inherited multiple boxes of her books, perfect. I love to read and there are a lot that are out of print so those would not have been available to me elsewise. Now if I can just get her artichoke dip recipe...


She sounds fantastic, Melanie and how good that she was up for new experiences. You seem to be saying that quality of life matters more than length and I have to agree with that. Seems you have the perfect way of remembering her with affection every time you pick up one of her books.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is so kind of you. I have a neighbor who gets our mail, waters plants, eye when we are away and I do the same for her but we travel more. We always get her a gift, but you have given me a good idea for something for her in the future.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda your FO's are beautiful... I love them all but really want to make something out of your blue scarf's yarn.. it turned out so beautiful and it looks incredibly soft
> 
> Sue I remember that being said!! and your shawl is looking so beautiful too.. I can't imagine another 120 stitches!!  I hope the next chart is uneventful too!!


Thank you, Ronie. FG was knitted in Debbie Bliss Angel which is a mohair/silk mix.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That will be a very generous gift. I did that eyelash shawl as a gift for my neighbor. She offered to pay me, but I declined as I wanted to show my appreciation for the help/support she has offered me over the years. It feels good to be able to do that.


 :thumbup:It does.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have been wanting to try the FSKH. How do you like it? And you used it for the toe box? Hmmmm. Is it a ubiquitous technique?


I really like it for heels. It looks more like the finish of a commercial sock. My daughter, though, prefers a traditional heel flap which seems to fit her better.
It works really well for the toe box - cast on half the number of stitches you need for the foot but make them divisible by 3. I find it easier, less fiddly than other methods of toe up socks.
I would think there are other uses too - mittens come to mind.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how warm it was for you today? we have definitely reached 25* (again)!!!!!! people are saying February was the hottest and most humid on record.


10*c today, Julie. It is the humidity that causes the problems more than the heat, isn't it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--very heartwarming ceremony to celebrate a well loved life. Special that you received her books, etc before she transitioned and that you had shared flying with her.

Karen--you have a huge cat but one of the problems with cat's overeating is the food. Processed cat food is often designed to be addictive and it does not provide enough nutrition. So the cat is always hungry.  I had a cat stay with me 3 yrs ago who came with huge saddlebags and looked disgusting. It took weeks to get him off kibble as he was so addicted to it. I put him on raw species appropriate diet, done slowly, and he lost all that weight. In a communication with him he said he felt much better but still missed the kibble. Think sugar addict.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 10*c today, Julie. It is the humidity that causes the problems more than the heat, isn't it.


That is for real- plays havoc with the arthritis. Plus I managed to get rained on during my kilometre walk this morning.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dodie ..The yellow broom is more of a wild variety but cultivated plants are other colours .
Belle and someone else mentioned un felting .One method is to boil the item .Seems very odd but worth a try.Thank you .
Linda .. Really generous t give Winter to your neighbour .
Karen ..That wrap is a great idea and looks very tidy .
Melanie ...Driving in windy conditions puts the wind up me so controlling a flying object in such conditions would be too scary for me .Good experience for you though and addsnto your experiences .Enjoy the books .

Julie ..Sure Your pupil is enjoying the process and looking forward to progressing . Loved the pics of Barry and pals but where was Ringo ? 
I have been knitting the Stitch Sampler Shawl .Bought the stated number of balls in stated yarn and will never get to the end without ordering more .
Ronie ..sorry you are still suffering .It is awful having such a long wait for an appointment .Hope your extra work hours involve extra payment also .
Linda ..The Debbie Bliss yarn is pretty .I presume you didn't have to unpick any so wouldn't know if it was difficult .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Every communicator I used was long distance.


How much do these people charge?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Your SW is beautiful. I love the color.


Thank you, Dodie 
It is too bad that you got turned off from it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> It's looking lovely and the color beautiful, Jane. You just knit so fast, I'll never keep up.


Thank you, Dodie 
Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.

Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Well Jane, if you do convince Michael to come for a quick visit ...


I don't need to convince him - he just has to try to work out the logistics with work & moving into an apartment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The memorial for DH's aunt Kay was quite nice...Despite the loss to us, it was her time to go...


A sad loss but judging by what you have said, I think that she might have been in agreement.
It is nice that you have the books to remind you of her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...My scarf is getting easier.. I hope to get a lot of it done tomorrow...


Looking forward to a progress pic.
What a pain that those hives are still plaguing you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Today has been extra good, because I went down to my weaving class in Papakura, and also stopped off at my new friend - the one teaching herself to knit...


The weaving class sounds like fun. You had give up your own loom, didn't you?
She is very lucky to have you for a teacher but it is a two-way street, isn't it? Such fun to share the wonder with someone else.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Try a 22 +/- lb neutered male who grabbed a 2 gallon container in his teeth and carried it to us...to OPEN the container and feed him!...


Now that's communication!
... and a whopper cat!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...A fellow I know called Barry.


I love the shot of Barry & his friends.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--forgot to thank you for that interesting scarf/shawlette pattern. Am wondering what yarn is in the stash to complement this pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> approx. 11 kg- that is big for a cat- although I gather it is usual for Maine ***** to be large-
> 
> A fellow I know called Barry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


Gorgeous, just gorgeous. I can only see the beads if the screen is enlarged but can imagine their effect IRL. Was this cashmere from Suntek?

Tango is looking cooperative so hopefully feeling better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How much do these people charge?


It varies wildly. The last woman I worked with in England was $75 and she walked me thru the transition with a couple of posts to me. She also discussed the situation with a veterinary person she knew, so well worth the cost for her time and information. Some communicators can be much more but don't know they are any better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real- plays havoc with the arthritis. Plus I managed to get rained on during my kilometre walk this morning.


I have the same problem with humidity and arthritis - dry cold is fine. It also plays havoc with my sinuses. Are you managing to walk more?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> approx. 11 kg- that is big for a cat- although I gather it is usual for Maine ***** to be large-
> 
> A fellow I know called Barry.


Wow!! He is big but in good company :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, what wonderful memories you have of your Aunt. I hope I can giggle like a teenager when I get to that point- and try new things. She sounds wonderful.

Julie, it sounds like you had a wonderful memorial for your friend. Sometimes being home with the Father is a much better option continuing here, waiting on His timing, of course.

Karen, your cat sounds like quite the character.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Dodie ..The yellow broom is more of a wild variety but cultivated plants are other colours .
> Belle and someone else mentioned un felting .One method is to boil the item .Seems very odd but worth a try.Thank you .
> Linda .. Really generous t give Winter to your neighbour .
> Karen ..That wrap is a great idea and looks very tidy .
> ...


I had to unpick a few stitches and didn't find it a problem, Ann. The needles are comparatively large and I deliberately loosen my tension a little with mohair. If you have trouble, I believe putting it in the freezer for a while before tinking is recommended but I've never had to do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous. I can only see the beads if the screen is enlarged but can imagine their effect IRL. Was this cashmere from Suntek?


Thank you, Tanya - the beads show up nicely IRL. 
Yes - Suntek yarn.


> Tango is looking cooperative so hopefully feeling better.


No - this was taken back in January.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


Love it in black, Jane. Tango looks a little brighter in this photo.
I'm considering making little tassels for the ends - not sure yet whether I will do it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This sounds like a fitting way to remember and celebrate her life. Those books will keep her in your life.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> The memorial for DH's aunt Kay was quite nice. Just a small group of family members but very heartfelt eulogies. Kay was 88 and lived a full life. Despite the loss to us, it was her time to go. She was not going to get better (lung problems, not smoking related) and she was so unhappy in the hospital and in the rehabilitation centers. She was well treated, but her spirit was dying. Most of us are relieved she is at peace and with God now. She asked to have her ashes spread in the Grand Tetons as she loved to go horseback riding there. One of her sons is making the plans to go out west. He drives a long haul truck so she will get to go along for a bit of a drive. DH and I did get to give her first and only helicopter ride. She joked that she should get to be the first passenger once DH got his license. I was the first, but she was the second. One of her sons tried to forbid her going, she just laughed. When he said what if something goes wrong and she dies, she laughed again and said 'I am 86, so I die'. She really enjoyed the flight, giggled like a little girl when she landed. A few months ago I inherited multiple boxes of her books, perfect. I love to read and there are a lot that are out of print so those would not have been available to me elsewise. Now if I can just get her artichoke dip recipe...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love it in black, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


> Tango looks a little brighter in this photo.


Not a recent pic but he does seem a little more chipper at the moment. Just came in through the back door & went straight to the front to be let out there. He has been like this all of last week - I keep thinking he is perking up & then he backslides. I can't see the vet until tomorrow.


> I'm considering making little tassels for the ends - not sure yet whether I will do it.


I am not a fan of fringes or tassels but I think that it would look good on this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


It is lovely. I thought it was only me that varied progress day by day! I am glad Michael is able to come over. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, sorry your hives are still bothering you. It is a shame you have to wait so long to see the specialist.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Ann my hives are just the same.. actually Tanya they sound a lot like what you are going through.. and they just don't want to go away.. I have the worst of it in my hair.. the back of my scalp.. I wake up scratching  It will be a month before I see the specialist.. my SIL said I just need some Valium !! Fat chance any dr around here will prescribe it though...
> 
> My scarf is getting easier.. I hope to get a lot of it done tomorrow.. I have crazy work hours this week.. it helps to keep it interesting.. but it looks like I'll have some prime knitting time


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> The weaving class sounds like fun. You had give up your own loom, didn't you?
> She is very lucky to have you for a teacher but it is a two-way street, isn't it? Such fun to share the wonder with someone else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely.


Thank you, Norma 
Black does stand out, doesn't it? But this was a total lint magnet.


> I am glad Michael is able to come over. :thumbup:


Still only a possibility.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks so much for the patterns.
> 
> Sounds like you'll have plenty of help for your move. Have you rented the house already? When we went to Okinawa, we rented and it was wonderful. When we came back the renters had a company come in and do a professional cleaning. That's the kind of renters everyone should have!


We have a property manager...seems like the best way to go...They expect to rent the home within a week of our departure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a 50/50 merino/tencel mix, with a lovely softness to it. It is quite nice one to work with. I bought yarn, beads and a pattern for a scarf at the MD sheep and wool festival last year. The yarn was 100% tencel. Haven't even wound it. The vendor told me how to wind it, knit with it and the effect of humidity on it, all of which I have long since forgotten. I feel like I will have to research it before I even wind it! But, that said, it is a beautiful yarn.

Suequote=tamarque]Sue--never worked with tencil yarn. What do you think of it?[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are making progress with your water issues.
Glad that yesterday was a good day for you with your weaving class and the time with your new knitter friend.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melanie- the tap is on the pipe entering the meter- so now I just need someone to help me turn it off, and to do the reading/and water off test.
> Today has been extra good, because I went down to my weaving class in Papakura, and also stopped off at my new friend - the one teaching herself to knit. I have shown her how to purl, so garter stitch becomes stocking stitch, and suggested she carry on making a square for starters. Hoping to progress to a chevron layette stitch which is a two row pattern with yo's both on the knit and purl sides, but a little beyond her abilities at the moment. Also planning on showing her how to cable.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Arctic Blast for Dog Lovers Shawl.
It is knit with Lindy Chain from Knit Picks - I wanted to see what it was like to work with - never again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> We have a property manager...seems like the best way to go...They expect to rent the home within a week of our departure.


This certainly takes a load of worry off your shoulders.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie,thank goodness it has not come to you being without power! 
Glad you had a good day out and how nice that you are able to teach knitting skills to your friend.

Ann, I have never had luck with trying to reverse matting on a wool garment. If you find a method that works, please share. 

Dodie, your weaving experience was certainly not a good one. Can understand your reaction to doing it now  

Linda, thanks for letting us know about your sock construction. That is an interesting way of doing it. I have never used the fish lips kiss heel, but would love to give it a try. Certainly never heard of using it for the toe box. But it sure looks good. 
54


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, what wonderful memories you have of your Aunt. I hope I can giggle like a teenager when I get to that point- and try new things. She sounds wonderful.
> 
> Julie, it sounds like you had a wonderful memorial for your friend. Sometimes being home with the Father is a much better option continuing here, waiting on His timing, of course.
> 
> Karen, your cat sounds like quite the character.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a gorgeous sunrise photo, Caryn! It looks like it could be a painting. :thumbup:

Ronie, I was wondering if an oatmeal bath of some kind would soothe your hives? My girls lived in the bathtub when they were little and had chicken pox, not the same, but for the itching.

Dodie, that must have been a nasty fall. I'm so glad it only affected your weaving.

What a special gift from your aunt, Melanie!!! Books take us on so many adventures. 

Prayers for wisdom and healing for Tango are being sent your way, Jane, and lots of hugs.

Wonderful knitting projects, everyone!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Is this ever pretty! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charlotte-54


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains...


Lovely picture for a postcard


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, he is rightly proud of his finely knitted shawl :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


Fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

[ FREE until Sunday, April 3rd, 18:00 GMT
Just Because Socks by Laura Jenkins
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-because-socks

Again, in keeping with this partys themre...
The Traveling Tu Family by Doris Yu
http://melodys-makings.com/free-easter-bunny-crochet-pattern/

Dimholt by Jasmin Räsänen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dimholt
Weve already seen several of her designs.

Thistle Mitts by Carle' Dehning
http://nurturingfibres.com/product/thistle-mitts/

Severin Fair Isle Beanie by Carle' Dehning
http://nurturingfibres.com/product/severin-fair-isle-beanie/

Bubble and Squeak Cowl by Jenna Chaojareon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bubble-and-squeak-cowl

Hooded Caster Mittens by Gran Pays
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooded-caster-mittens

Goldfinger's by Doris Lowman
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfingers


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Prayers for wisdom and healing for Tango are being sent your way, Jane, and lots of hugs...


Thank you, Toni
I mentioned the W word a few minutes ago & he perked his ears & eyes so I am hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, he is rightly proud of his finely knitted shawl :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Dodie ..The yellow broom is more of a wild variety but cultivated plants are other colours .
> Belle and someone else mentioned un felting .One method is to boil the item .Seems very odd but worth a try.Thank you .
> Linda .. Really generous t give Winter to your neighbour .
> Karen ..That wrap is a great idea and looks very tidy .
> ...


She is keen to have another lesson, which is very positive- I gather her stocking stitch is going slowly! But she needs to master purling before she can tackle yon, yfwd, yrn etc ( and then in Mon Tricot you encounter m1 for the same manoeuvre) maybe cabling would be best first!
My friend who owns Barry and his Maine **** mate (name forgot) actually lives in Sumner near Christchurch- I stayed there when I was last down in 2012- getting to be rather a long time ago- but I just don't have the cash to fly down readily. The so-called 'Grab-a-seat' system of very cheap fares is a bit of a hazard- the cheapest which I can sometimes afford, have no insurance , and if the flight is cancelled you miss out- thank heavens last year when I flew down to Paraparaumu, and the flight was cancelled- Gerry had bought me a so-called Flexi-plus which was how come Ringo and I got on the next flight- Ringo I am afraid is a belligerent little so and so with me, and will fight the whole world to defend me. When I first got him at 5 months old (much older than I would have preferred) (I had been two months in Scotland- already booked before I knew the litter was due) It took quite a bit of persuasion for the breeder to agree to keep him so long for me, he had all his corgi mates, but did show his aggression at meal times, but the deciding factor was the pit-bull ancestry of my old boy, Rufus, whose nose was majorly out of joint when pup turned up, and for the first four months would only fight him for real, when I finally got that behaviour sorted the two continued to play fight continuously. Ringo is thoroughly conditioned to think that battle is the way to go, when I am involved. Sad and very difficult to reverse. With others far less pronounced- but this is why I am not prepared to walk him out at the moment because of the Rottweiller bitch who is roaming, Ringo would initiate the battle, and I don't fancy my chances defending him against a dog of that size. I need a pepper spray or similar, but the police here don't like you carrying such 'weapons'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


This is a happier looking Tango! Is it an older photo, pre flight to France perhaps? I really like the FG. Experimental or not!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> approx. 11 kg- that is big for a cat- although I gather it is usual for Maine ***** to be large-
> 
> A fellow I know called Barry.


Great photos, Julie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My cat is pretty demanding when she wants something but for the most part she just lays around and sleeps.. I can go to work and she will be asleep on the couch and come home from work and there she is still... I fill her bowl with her kibble once every 2 or 3 days.. she will let me know when it is empty or when her litter box is in need of changing but she isn't scarfing her food down like she is addicted to it.. she doesn't like treats like the dogs do... but every once in a while she will get a tuna can or a chicken can and be very happy... we don't let the dogs have them because I don't want them having fish and I don't want them to cut their tongues  It is rare that we eat tuna out of a can any more though.. the last few were so fishy tasting I am having a hard time trying it again.. but canned white chicken although expensive is amazing.. and I will splurge on it once in awhile.. but she is an indoor cat and she is also quite chunky.. it is from lack of exercise instead of food though.. 
Julie I love the picture of Barry and his friends  he is feeling right at home. Karen I can just see your cat carrying that bag of food... I had a big yellow cat that was a total tom cat and he could of done that if he needed too.... he got into it with a Bald Eagle and I thought for sure he was a gonner... but he showed back up.. a little worse for wear but I fixed him up and he was as good as new  he was one of those cats that liked to be carried on your shoulders.. only problem is I was too small for him after awhile and usually had a baby in my arms when he would want to pounce down on my shoulder.. I can feel it now.. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The weaving class sounds like fun. You had give up your own loom, didn't you?
> She is very lucky to have you for a teacher but it is a two-way street, isn't it? Such fun to share the wonder with someone else.


Yes sadly there just is not enough room in this house for the loom- it lingers in Alastair's rental house garage presently because he just has not been well enough to work on it- although I have handed over all the parts now. 
Traditional Maori weaving is done without a loom- the only culture I understand to have worked out a method of doing such. Their large cloaks were supported simply by two sticks pounded into the ground. 
Amanda had to economise and has no internet connection at the moment- one realises how much teaching now comes in IT format- but I will be photocopying relevant books for her. 
It is great to have a willing pupil!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


It's beautiful, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love the shot of Barry & his friends.


I gather he has become quite a talking point around Sumner!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


It is stunning in black. I love the back panel. Only six rows to go on chart IV!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Dog Lovers Shawl.
> It is knit with Lindy Chain from Knit Picks - I wanted to see what it was like to work with - never again!


Another beautiful shawl, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have the same problem with humidity and arthritis - dry cold is fine. It also plays havoc with my sinuses. Are you managing to walk more?


I too have the sinus issue! I am trying to get motivated to walk greater distances- possible in Autumn and Spring but not really in winter when walking to the bus stop can entail waiting for an hour for the bus, if I've not got my times right- but it is just too long a walk now-a-days to tackle the whole distance to town. It does feel like my left leg is not quite the same length any longer as my right. It would be an advantage of living in Christchurch, which is much drier- but I have rather burnt my boats for that- would need to win the lotto- and I am too mingy to buy tickets!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


Beautiful, Caryn! To me, mountains always seem so much closer when they have snow on them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow!! He is big but in good company :thumbup:


They are really large cats!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Is this ever pretty! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charlotte-54


That is pretty, Caryn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Caryn you have such a beautiful view!! just stunning... I'm glad it stayed in the mountains instead of falling down in the valley too 

Jane beautiful shawl and scarf.. Tango looks so cute in the red on.. Little did he know when he picked you as his forever family that he would have to play dress up  He sure looks like he likes it though.. I think red is his color.. I was wondering about that yarn.. I'm happy to hear your review on it.. I'll not be wasting my money.. LOL I have several skeins of yarn that are 'Novelty' yarn and I have no clue what to do with them.. I sure don't need more sitting in there taking up room..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, what wonderful memories you have of your Aunt. I hope I can giggle like a teenager when I get to that point- and try new things. She sounds wonderful.
> 
> Julie, it sounds like you had a wonderful memorial for your friend. Sometimes being home with the Father is a much better option continuing here, waiting on His timing, of course.
> 
> Karen, your cat sounds like quite the character.


Was not able to be there in person- but sent my good wishes to the family. There are very definitely times when you know it is a release.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> jscaplen
> Not a recent pic but he does seem a little more chipper at the moment. Just came in through the back door & went straight to the front to be let out there. He has been like this all of last week - I keep thinking he is perking up & then he backslides. I can't see the vet until tomorrow.


I do hope the vet can come up with the answer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - this was taken back in January.


I was being hopeful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like you are making progress with your water issues.
> Glad that yesterday was a good day for you with your weaving class and the time with your new knitter friend.
> 
> Sue


Slowly, but that seems to be the order of the day.

I really enjoy the time I can spend with the class, it was really humming with concentration yesterday- and some very beautiful cloaks are in process! 
Amanda is a nice young lady, but is planning on moving way up north to Kerikeri- so I need to strike while the iron is hot, so to speak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Dog Lovers Shawl.
> It is knit with Lindy Chain from Knit Picks - I wanted to see what it was like to work with - never again!


I am wondering what the problem is with the yarn?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not power, thank goodness, Caryn- I am well on top of that bill- but it would be a *** if the water were disconnected!



sisu said:


> Julie,thank goodness it has not come to you being without power!
> Glad you had a good day out and how nice that you are able to teach knitting skills to your friend.
> 
> Ann, I have never had luck with trying to reverse matting on a wool garment. If you find a method that works, please share.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Is this ever pretty! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charlotte-54


added it to my library- for when I get a crochet bug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Julie!


I thought so too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... It just will never stop raining here.. We had one good day but it was when hubby was so sick... he is back at work today and seem to be feeling much better yesterday  I'm so tired of all this rain.. I know we need it.. but I think it has rained for almost half a year now..  

I'll get some pictures of my scarf later today.. I'm sure the colors will be off but that is how it goes.. I also with the help of hubby got my second skein of yarn wound for the 'Earl Gray' socks.. I am going to do 2 at a time and wanted 2 skeins going.. this way when I am done with any hope I'll have enough for a pair of gloves.  I did my gauge sample in the round and passed it over to hubby so he can see what how it worked up and he said ' its very pretty and soft' I normally get a 'nice' so I know I'm going to love this yarn..  I also put a bead on it to see how the beads will look.. they are 'carnival' color.. kinda like the old carnival glass dishes.. When the sun comes up I'll get a picture..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely. I thought it was only me that varied progress day by day! I am glad Michael is able to come over. :thumbup:


My progress can vary week by week or even month by month as is happening now it seems. I had to stop and count my projects for this year as it seems I am hardly knitting now-just being frustrated making choices. But happy to say I just made the second decision on yarn for the night cap beanie. Called Knit Picks to discuss their yarns and chose the Shine in 4 colors for the beanie. My decision-making truly needs some upgrading.

I also find my hands work differently day by day. Yesterday was knitting, just for the sake of knitting, and found myself developing a new way to handle the yarn and needles. It went faster at times, slower at others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> My cat is pretty demanding when she wants something but for the most part she just lays around and sleeps.. I can go to work and she will be asleep on the couch and come home from work and there she is still... I fill her bowl with her kibble once every 2 or 3 days.. she will let me know when it is empty or when her litter box is in need of changing but she isn't scarfing her food down like she is addicted to it.. she doesn't like treats like the dogs do... but every once in a while she will get a tuna can or a chicken can and be very happy... we don't let the dogs have them because I don't want them having fish and I don't want them to cut their tongues  It is rare that we eat tuna out of a can any more though.. the last few were so fishy tasting I am having a hard time trying it again.. but canned white chicken although expensive is amazing.. and I will splurge on it once in awhile.. but she is an indoor cat and she is also quite chunky.. it is from lack of exercise instead of food though..
> Julie I love the picture of Barry and his friends  he is feeling right at home. Karen I can just see your cat carrying that bag of food... I had a big yellow cat that was a total tom cat and he could of done that if he needed too.... he got into it with a Bald Eagle and I thought for sure he was a gonner... but he showed back up.. a little worse for wear but I fixed him up and he was as good as new  he was one of those cats that liked to be carried on your shoulders.. only problem is I was too small for him after awhile and usually had a baby in my arms when he would want to pounce down on my shoulder.. I can feel it now.. LOL


Both your cats sound very much a loved part of the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... It just will never stop raining here.. We had one good day but it was when hubby was so sick... he is back at work today and seem to be feeling much better yesterday  I'm so tired of all this rain.. I know we need it.. but I think it has rained for almost half a year now..
> 
> I'll get some pictures of my scarf later today.. I'm sure the colors will be off but that is how it goes.. I also with the help of hubby got my second skein of yarn wound for the 'Earl Gray' socks.. I am going to do 2 at a time and wanted 2 skeins going.. this way when I am done with any hope I'll have enough for a pair of gloves.  I did my gauge sample in the round and passed it over to hubby so he can see what how it worked up and he said ' its very pretty and soft' I normally get a 'nice' so I know I'm going to love this yarn..  I also put a bead on it to see how the beads will look.. they are 'carnival' color.. kinda like the old carnival glass dishes.. When the sun comes up I'll get a picture..


We could do with a bit more rain- can you share?!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> Black does stand out, doesn't it? But this was a total lint magnet..


Goddess, yes it is. I have a black and rust colored wool vest made and it always looks like it has been thru the ash bin.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My progress can vary week by week or even month by month as is happening now it seems. I had to stop and count my projects for this year as it seems I am hardly knitting now-just being frustrated making choices. But happy to say I just made the second decision on yarn for the night cap beanie. Called Knit Picks to discuss their yarns and chose the Shine in 4 colors for the beanie. My decision-making truly needs some upgrading.
> 
> I also find my hands work differently day by day. Yesterday was knitting, just for the sake of knitting, and found myself developing a new way to handle the yarn and needles. It went faster at times, slower at others.


some days I just enjoy playing with the yarn and needles.. it is amazing how we can find new ways or come up with new things when we are doing that.. I think you would like the Pincha shawl ( I think of it more as a scarf) it is done in short rows and I think would look nice even in a solid color.. Plus you do a leaf then you can set it down.. It is taking me about a hour or a little less now to do one leaf.. lots of movement so your mind is getting some great exercise and the time just fly's.. The pattern is written.. so she has the CO's at the end of the row instead of when you turn it at the beginning.. same place but different hands doing it.. I cannot figure out how you would cast on at the end of a row with out turning it first.. I think its just a typo.. she also says to do a cable cast on... so you have to turn it to do that.. but other than that little glitch it is well written and a fun knit..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is a 50/50 merino/tencel mix, with a lovely softness to it. It is quite nice one to work with. I bought yarn, beads and a pattern for a scarf at the MD sheep and wool festival last year. The yarn was 100% tencel. Haven't even wound it. The vendor told me how to wind it, knit with it and the effect of humidity on it, all of which I have long since forgotten. I feel like I will have to research it before I even wind it! But, that said, it is a beautiful yarn.
> 
> Suequote=tamarque]Sue--never worked with tencil yarn. What do you think of it?


[/quote]

Thanx for the info. Recall being introduced to Tencel at the Rhinebeck W & S festival a few years ago. The vendor was into describing its mftr and wonders but I passed buying any then. Since then, it seems to be more available. They are making lots of yarns from fibrous trees these years with Modal from the Beechwood and Tencel from the Eucalyptus I think. And of course we have Viscose from Bamboo. Still cannot figure out the difference betw the viscose and bamboo yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


How beautiful. Looks unreal. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both your cats sound very much a loved part of the family.


We are a cat family for sure... We love them.. but had decided that when Sassy is gone we won't have any more.. the house just doesn't have a good place for a litter box and with two little dogs it is hard to keep them separate.. We do it but its a pain.. I don't now or will ever understand a dogs attraction to litter boxes... my Golden Retriever never got into the box... her and the cat slept in the mud room and she never messed with it.. but these two little dogs think its a rare treat..LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We are a cat family for sure... We love them.. but had decided that when Sassy is gone we won't have any more.. the house just doesn't have a good place for a litter box and with two little dogs it is hard to keep them separate.. We do it but its a pain.. I don't now or will ever understand a dogs attraction to litter boxes... my Golden Retriever never got into the box... her and the cat slept in the mud room and she never messed with it.. but these two little dogs think its a rare treat..LOL


I am afraid that would be Ringo's response too- apparently cat poohs are very high in proteins!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Is this ever pretty! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charlotte-54


I have been following her crochet work. Her use of color is quite vibrant. Saved one of her tutorials on a blanket called Sophie's Garden with about 30 colors in it. It was a process that went on for many weeks, each week another row pattern. She is quite creative, too, with amigurumis for kids. I did her Amish Puzzle ball and another duck puzzle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> some days I just enjoy playing with the yarn and needles.. it is amazing how we can find new ways or come up with new things when we are doing that.. I think you would like the Pincha shawl ( I think of it more as a scarf) it is done in short rows and I think would look nice even in a solid color.. Plus you do a leaf then you can set it down.. It is taking me about a hour or a little less now to do one leaf.. lots of movement so your mind is getting some great exercise and the time just fly's.. The pattern is written.. so she has the CO's at the end of the row instead of when you turn it at the beginning.. same place but different hands doing it.. I cannot figure out how you would cast on at the end of a row with out turning it first.. I think its just a typo.. she also says to do a cable cast on... so you have to turn it to do that.. but other than that little glitch it is well written and a fun knit..


That is an interesting pattern and it would be fun to do. My problem is what to do with it afterwards. I have so many pieces of FOs stored here that I have gotten very stingy with chosing new patterns to actually do. If finances were better, it would be easier to just make and gift but that is not the case right now. I am at a point where I need to have a specific use in mind to motivate me. That is part of my current knitting malaise.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I seem to be asking lots of questions about yarn today. So let me ask you Jane about your dislike of the Lindy Chain Knit Pick yarn. I think this is the first time I have heard someone not like one of their yarns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a happier looking Tango! Is it an older photo, pre flight to France perhaps? I really like the FG. Experimental or not!


Thanks - yes taken in January.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... it lingers in Alastair's rental house garage ...


So is there a possibility of getting it back in use if you find the space?
How is your brother now?


> Traditional Maori weaving is done without a loom...


Sounds very tricky!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned the W word a few minutes ago & he perked his ears & eyes so I am hoping that is a good sign.


I hope so too, Jane!!! :thumbup:



Lurker 2 said:


> It is great to have a willing pupil


What a fantastic outlet for you, Julie! 



Ronie said:


> when he would want to pounce down on my shoulder.. I can feel it now.. LOL


They are stinkers. Aren't they?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
... it lingers in Alastair's rental house garage ...



> jscaplen
> So is there a possibility of getting it back in use if you find the space?
> How is your brother now?
> Quote:
> ...


 When you've learned as I have from age 11 it is quite straight forward.
I would need Nasir to build me a garage, and that is a VERY remote possibility.
Alastair has been a bit up and down, but his attitude is very much positive- determined not to be cast down. He and Jeanette recently did a boat trip up 5 of the Sounds in Fiordland, ending at Milford Sound, I gather the fishing was excellent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - yes taken in January.


 :thumbup: Hoping that vet appt. is not too far away now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> TLL
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It is great to have a willing pupil
> 
> What a fantastic outlet for you, Julie!


It is good to have a focus outside the house!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to have a focus outside the house!


yes it is... as much as I want to retire I realize that going to work is very helpful for me too... I just really enjoy the heck out of my days off!!! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> yes it is... as much as I want to retire I realize that going to work is very helpful for me too... I just really enjoy the heck out of my days off!!! LOL


Mind you I am far more in retirement than you are Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> It is stunning in black. I love the back panel.


Thank you, Babalou 


> Only six rows to go on chart IV!


It all advances one row at a time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Another beautiful shawl, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane beautiful shawl and scarf.. Tango looks so cute in the red on...


Thank you - yes - the red does go well on him. 


> I was wondering about that yarn.. I'm happy to hear your review on it.. I'll not be wasting my money....


The funny thing is that I noticed it as the subject line in a KP digest as I was knitting with it & figured I'd see what others had to say. They loved it - which amazes me. It spits easily & when a thread catches & stretches, it doesn't want to go back in place.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering what the problem is with the yarn?!


I just mentioned it in a reply to Ronie. There was very little stretch as well. It looks okay knit up, though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is pretty much how people felt when an old friend of mine died last month, a week short of 100- a long life lived well, but she was in a lot of pain and very tired. There were a lot of laughs at her funeral, as well as the inevitable tears. It was too late to stop the cards from the Queen and the Governor General- but the family had realised that would be the case- her 'birthday cake' was cut at the wake.
> I do hope you can find the artichoke dip recipe- would that be like Baba Ganoush?


Sorry for your loss, but nice that the funeral was a celebration of her life. Wow, almost 100!!

The artichoke dip is basically a cheese dip with some green stuff thrown in. But she would bake hers so it was warm when served.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Try a 22 +/- lb neutered male who grabbed a 2 gallon container in his teeth and carried it to us...to OPEN the container and feed him!
> 
> We tried to feed him the required 1/2-1 C a day...but he wanted MOOOORE!!! :XD:


LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> approx. 11 kg- that is big for a cat- although I gather it is usual for Maine ***** to be large-
> 
> A fellow I know called Barry.


Umm, does Barry know he is a cat? He seems to have only dog friends.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


Very beautiful. Love the red beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love it in black, Jane. Tango looks a little brighter in this photo.
> I'm considering making little tassels for the ends - not sure yet whether I will do it.


Interesting. I am with Jane on this one, not a fan of tassels and fringe (except on my belly dance costumes!) but I think tassels could look nice with this shawl


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Dog Lovers Shawl.
> It is knit with Lindy Chain from Knit Picks - I wanted to see what it was like to work with - never again!


Looks good, both the shawl and Tango  Why didn't you like the Lindy Chain? I am back a few pages so if you already answered disregard.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do.. 
It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, Yarn Paradise has a promotion that includes some fine crochet thread at $.37/ball. Thinking of Karen and Ronie who may like to check out their colors and yarn.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/promotion

Just ordered their Cashsilk dk wt yarn which is very buttery to work with and wear. There is also a version in a lighter wt I believe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do..
> It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


Nice Ronie. Surprised that you are using a #1 needle with the Paints. Is the fabric coming out dense? Of course need to remember you knit loose. Am impressed with the stripe pattern is showing up so well. Need to look at the Caron Soft in my stash. There is a big bag of their colors. Used to love their colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just mentioned it in a reply to Ronie. There was very little stretch as well. It looks okay knit up, though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry for your loss, but nice that the funeral was a celebration of her life. Wow, almost 100!!
> 
> The artichoke dip is basically a cheese dip with some green stuff thrown in. But she would bake hers so it was warm when served.


To be honest I am glad Emilie's struggle is over- the last few years were very hard for her., Although she was very alert mentally.

I was thinking of the wrong vegetable- did your aunt make it with Globe Artichokes?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Dog Lovers Shawl.
> It is knit with Lindy Chain from Knit Picks - I wanted to see what it was like to work with - never again!


Another great little shawl and a lovely warm colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


Caryn, that is lovely. What a view!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Umm, does Barry know he is a cat? He seems to have only dog friends.


He has his brother at home- who does not socialise with the dogs to the same extent.

I have been hunting for my photo of the brothers, but it is being elusive!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, thanks for letting us know about your sock construction. That is an interesting way of doing it. I have never used the fish lips kiss heel, but would love to give it a try. Certainly never heard of using it for the toe box. But it sure looks good.
> 54


 :thumbup: Her instructions and illustrations are crystal clear.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too have the sinus issue! I am trying to get motivated to walk greater distances- possible in Autumn and Spring but not really in winter when walking to the bus stop can entail waiting for an hour for the bus, if I've not got my times right- but it is just too long a walk now-a-days to tackle the whole distance to town. It does feel like my left leg is not quite the same length any longer as my right. It would be an advantage of living in Christchurch, which is much drier- but I have rather burnt my boats for that- would need to win the lotto- and I am too mingy to buy tickets!


If you can't manage long walks a couple of short walks a day is just as good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting. I am with Jane on this one, not a fan of tassels and fringe (except on my belly dance costumes!) but I think tassels could look nice with this shawl


I'm dithering about it. I may make one, pin it on and then make a decision.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do..
> It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


Looks interesting, Ronie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, what a wonderful way to show appreciation to your neighbor. Bet she will love the Winter shawl.

Melanie, sounds like your dh's aunt Kay's memorial was a good tribute to her and you and dh have such good memories of her. How nice you have those books too. 

Ronie, that is so awful that you still have to deal with the hives. It sure will be good to finally get to a specialist and hopefully get it cured. 

Wow Karen that is quite a large cat and too funny that it brought you the food can- pretty smart kitty. 

Nice pictures of your cat friend Barry, Julie. He is also quite a large kitty. 

Jane your FG pictures are great and really capture the shawl feeling of it. It is very elegant in the black! 
Love your Artic Blast too. I like that paw print design and the pretty lacy border. Tango modeled them both so well. 

Toni, thanks for that crochet square pattern. It really is a beauty. 

Glad I was able to catch that morning picture of the sunrise on the snowy mountains and could share it with you. I was lucky to look out at just the right time. 

Julie, I really knew the problem is water, not power - just was reading and responding too fast  

Ronie, your shawl is so pretty in that variegated yarn and the leaf pattern looks super. Well done. Like your sock yarn too and the bead does go well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pic, Caryn. What a great view to look at in the morning.

Sue


sisu said:


> Just wanted to share this morning picture of snow on the mountains before I try to go back and read all the new posts. It is in the 20's F here, but didn't snow by my house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> If you can't manage long walks a couple of short walks a day is just as good.


The Orthopaedic Specialist said I should really be concentrating on the exercycle- find it hard to get much enthusiasm for it though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> sisu
> 
> Julie, I really knew the problem is water, not power - just was reading and responding too fast


And I was being pedantic!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Orthopaedic Specialist said I should really be concentrating on the exercycle- find it hard to get much enthusiasm for it though!


Could you access audio recordings of good books to listen to while using it. A good story may take your mind off not liking it? We can borrow audio books from the library.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Could you access audio recordings of good books to listen to while using it. A good story may take your mind off not liking it? We can borrow audio books from the library.


I thought having the telly might work- but I am being very undisciplined!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a cute pic of them all socializing.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> approx. 11 kg- that is big for a cat- although I gather it is usual for Maine ***** to be large-
> 
> A fellow I know called Barry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What a cute pic of them all socializing.
> 
> Sue


It is rather a good one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do..
> It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


They both look great, Ronie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Alastair has been a bit up and down, but his attitude is very much positive- determined not to be cast down...


It is great that he can take things that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Hoping that vet appt. is not too far away now!


Tomorrow afternoon - but he seems much better today. I sure hope he sleeps tonight because the last two nights I have barely slept because he has been up - acting really strange. He stands in one place & keeps lifting his paws & putting them down - so I hear his nails tapping off the floor. It's like he doesn't know where to go or how to get there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Very beautiful. Love the red beads.


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looks good, both the shawl and Tango


Thank you 


> Why didn't you like the Lindy Chain? ...


It splits & hitches easily, doesn't pull back into place & doesn't have a lot of give.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures...


Pincha is looking really interning - lots of movement. Anxious for my yarn to come now! 
Is your sock sample for Bev's party?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Another great little shawl and a lovely warm colour.


Thank you - no secret that I love the dark reds.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane your FG pictures are great and really capture the shawl feeling of it. It is very elegant in the black!
> Love your Artic Blast too. I like that paw print design and the pretty lacy border. Tango modeled them both so well. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is great that he can take things that way.


I feel very proud of him for being able to do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tomorrow afternoon - but he seems much better today. I sure hope he sleeps tonight because the last two nights I have barely slept because he has been up - acting really strange. He stands in one place & keeps lifting his paws & putting them down - so I hear his nails tapping off the floor. It's like he doesn't know where to go or how to get there.


That has to be one of Murphy's Laws, doesn't it? the appointment is set up and they get better spontaneously!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until tomorrow 1159 pm est
Little Diamond Cardigan by Amanda Drouin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-diamond-cardigan

Weekend Cowl by Liz Capik
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/weekend-cowl-4

Horseshoe Cable Cowl by Cascade Yarns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horseshoe-cable-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That has to be one of Murphy's Laws, doesn't it? the appointment is set up and they get better spontaneously!


As long as it lasts, I don't care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As long as it lasts, I don't care.


Indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do..
> It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


That is looking fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice Ronie. Surprised that you are using a #1 needle with the Paints. Is the fabric coming out dense? Of course need to remember you knit loose. Am impressed with the stripe pattern is showing up so well. Need to look at the Caron Soft in my stash. There is a big bag of their colors. Used to love their colors.


I think you missed the words.. "and the second one" LOL no I am not knitting the caron with US#1 needles I think I have US7's on it.. the US#1 is for the socks..  back to the shawl though the 'Paints' is perfect for this project.. I do like the way it is showing up too  thank you... I'd pull out a skein and see how you like it.. I am thinking one skein would do the whole thing I had a partial and got half of the 12 leaves done.. lucky for me I have more of this stuff.. it was my dollar store buy a while ago..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tomorrow afternoon - but he seems much better today. I sure hope he sleeps tonight because the last two nights I have barely slept because he has been up - acting really strange. He stands in one place & keeps lifting his paws & putting them down - so I hear his nails tapping off the floor. It's like he doesn't know where to go or how to get there.


ohh poor thing.. I wonder if dogs can get dementia? or senile? I'm sure you will find some answers soon


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do..
> It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


Looking good Ronie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pincha is looking really interning - lots of movement. Anxious for my yarn to come now!
> Is your sock sample for Bev's party?


Yes it is... I am anxious to get going on it.. but wanted them to fit right.. I don't know when I'll be getting a good block of quiet time to work it all out.. so when I was able to this weekend I took my chance.. my stitch gauge is off by half a stitch and my row count is off by a row.. I think I can work around this.. my knitting has a tendency to loosen up so I am still going with the small size.. I have medium feet.. LOL size 7 to 8 shoe and my ankles are small.  plus this yarn stretches..  it is Cloudborn Sock Twist


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pic, Caryn. What a great view to look at in the morning.
> 
> Sue


It did make a good start to the day.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I was being pedantic!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Amigurumi for the start. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm sorry I haven't been here.... Someone close to me has been seriously depressed...Also I have just been to the docs and ...I have 1st stage kidney failure....


Oh, My, Ros - Things never seem to settle down for you. I hope that your preventative measures do the trick.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think you missed the words.. "and the second one" LOL no I am not knitting the caron with US#1 needles I think I have US7's on it.. the US#1 is for the socks..  back to the shawl though the 'Paints' is perfect for this project.. I do like the way it is showing up too  thank you... I'd pull out a skein and see how you like it.. I am thinking one skein would do the whole thing I had a partial and got half of the 12 leaves done.. lucky for me I have more of this stuff.. it was my dollar store buy a while ago..


sorry for the misreading. it really surprised me as you can tell. thanx for the info on the Caron quantities needed. Most of my Caron is solid color but there may be some Paints left--I did work with that before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--so sorry to hear of your problems. Have been thinking of you lately and missing you here. Hope you can allay the kidney disease: that has got to be so unsettling. Lucky you have such a close and supportive family.

Ah, your sunshine picture came thru after I posted. Isn't he getting big and still so cute.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, My, Ros - Things never seem to settle down for you. I hope that your preventative measures do the trick.


Ros , couldn't agree more. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


Oh, my gosh - look at that face! He is looking so grown up!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love your Artic Blast. Tango does look quite proud of it.

Caryn, what a lovely picture of the morning sun on the mountains.

Julie, so glad you have found a willing and able pupil to share your passion for knitting. 

p 61


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love your Artic Blast. Tango does look quite proud of it....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought having the telly might work- but I am being very undisciplined!


If you could knit at the same time, you would be fine. :wink:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


 So sorry about your health issues, Ros and your worry over someone you care for. Not surprised you are upset. Will think about you and hope for better outcomes. Your ray of sunshine is looking tall and grown up - until we get to the delightful sleeping pic when he is just so cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chart 5 of SW was a bit of a battle but I won. It is complete and my count is correct. Chart 6 started smoothly. I needed to get 5 out of the way because my daughter and the younger gs arrive tomorrow. The elder gs and Daddy will arrive on Friday and then the boys will stay with us for at least a week while their new kitchen is installed. I'm not sure I will have enough energy for anything but the simplest knitting but we are going to have fun. Afterwards I may need at least a week in a retreat.
Here is a pic of progress so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Here is a pic of progress so far.


Two very different but beautiful colours - looking good!!
I just finished clue 4.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


Oh no Ros, so sorry to hear of all the upsets you are dealing with. Sure hope the things you do to help your kidneys will work for you. What a shock. 
Little Jackson is growing up right before our eyes. His face is losing that baby look, but he sure still is a ray of sunshine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Two very different but beautiful colours - looking good!!
> I just finished clue 4.


Thank you, Jane.The second pic is closer to the colour. I don't know why I had such a struggle with 5. I resorted to markers at the end of each chart section just to help with counting and I've resorted to a lifeline for the first time in ages - not that I'm sure it will help much but at least it will catch those double yos.
I'm already wondering just how I will block this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Chart 5 of SW was a bit of a battle but I won. It is complete and my count is correct. Chart 6 started smoothly. I needed to get 5 out of the way because my daughter and the younger gs arrive tomorrow. The elder gs and Daddy will arrive on Friday and then the boys will stay with us for at least a week while their new kitchen is installed. I'm not sure I will have enough energy for anything but the simplest knitting but we are going to have fun. Afterwards I may need at least a week in a retreat.
> Here is a pic of progress so far.


Linda, that is looking great and how satisfying for you to have conquered
it! Enjoy your time with the family.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, that is looking great and how satisfying for you to have conquered
> it! Enjoy your time with the family.


 :thumbup: Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love that leaf shawl. It looks great. The sock yarn will make some nice ones. 

Ah, Jane, I hope the vet has some answers and that Tango sleeps tonight. 

Ros, so good to hear from you and see Jackson again. Hugs and prayers for you and the one you are concerned with. Depression is such a hard things to deal with. My close friend is depressed. It can take much energy from you when you are trying to help someone dealing with this. Also, sorry to hear your health news. There are things that you can do that will work. Glad to hear you are being proactive. Please take care of yourself. Hugs and prayers.

Linda, your SW is looking wonderful. It seems it is a complicated knit, but the results are going to be stunning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a great and chubby woodpecker. fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... at least it will catch those double yos.


I don't do the double YO - I just work the two stitches in the loop on the WS. I don't like it to be too big a hole.


> I'm already wondering just how I will block this.


Oh, no - don't suggest that this will be a problem! It will end up lying next to my Montego - in "waiting to be blocked" limbo.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--forgot to thank you for that interesting scarf/shawlette pattern. Am wondering what yarn is in the stash to complement this pattern.


I'm thinking of my solid 600+ yard acrylics...but I do have a blue-grey to light blend (thinner than the 600+ yard skeins) that ought to be interesting in color pooling.

Unfortunately the LARGE yellow tabby male, Russian Blue female, and my Standard Poodle are more than likely on the other side of the Rainbow bridge now. Ahh well! I have memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


Dear Ros, it's been one thing after another for you! But thank goodness for little Jackson and his hugs and kisses when you do see him.
A very big hug from me- I had almost got to the point of resorting to Snail Mail!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love your Artic Blast. Tango does look quite proud of it.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely picture of the morning sun on the mountains.
> 
> ...


It is a pity they are planning on moving so far to the north though! Will have to put in as much time as we can before they move!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> If you could knit at the same time, you would be fine. :wink:


I am my own worst enemy at times- I just so much prefer to walk but it is so painful now-a-days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Chart 5 of SW was a bit of a battle but I won. It is complete and my count is correct. Chart 6 started smoothly. I needed to get 5 out of the way because my daughter and the younger gs arrive tomorrow. The elder gs and Daddy will arrive on Friday and then the boys will stay with us for at least a week while their new kitchen is installed. I'm not sure I will have enough energy for anything but the simplest knitting but we are going to have fun. Afterwards I may need at least a week in a retreat.
> Here is a pic of progress so far.


Are they the same WIP? The colour is so different- but it does look lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love that leaf shawl. It looks great. The sock yarn will make some nice ones.
> 
> Ah, Jane, I hope the vet has some answers and that Tango sleeps tonight.
> 
> ...


Your woodpecker is magnificent!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


That little ray of sunshine helps so much. What a cutie. I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis and glad there are some things you can do.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Ros. So sorry to hear about your kidney problems. Hopefully you will be able to halt or delay any further issues since you have caught things in the early stages.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yippee!! for finishing chart 5 Linda! Looking good so far. You are probably right to put it away while you have visitors. Enjoy the grands.

Another nice bird pic Bev, thanks.

Sorry to hear walking is painful Julie. I personally enjoy walking so the idea of not being able to saddens me. Get thee on thy exercise machine (says the woman sitting and typing, lol).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, My, Ros - Things never seem to settle down for you. I hope that your preventative measures do the trick.


Ditto from me, Ros. We're here for you. Thanks for the smile that photos of Jackson always brings.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Would any of you wonderful lace knitters like to do some test knitting? I am working on the next shawl design, aiming to have it ready for testing by the end of March, and thinking that it might be good to ask to give you time to consider.
> 
> It is to be a Spring themed crescent shape, with or without some beads, in a heavy lace weight or fingering yarn. I am not sure of the yardage, but there will be an option for a second complimentary color.
> 
> Thank you for considering this. :thumbup:


 p 33

I'll do the knitting for you if you haven't gotten someone to do it yet, or need another one to help knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yippee!! for finishing chart 5 Linda! Looking good so far. You are probably right to put it away while you have visitors. Enjoy the grands.
> 
> Another nice bird pic Bev, thanks.
> 
> Sorry to hear walking is painful Julie. I personally enjoy walking so the idea of not being able to saddens me. Get thee on thy exercise machine (says the woman sitting and typing, lol).


It saddens me too, Melanie- I used to think nothing of walking 3 -4 miles a day, especially when Rufus the mutt was growing up, and I had no fence. I don't want the muscles to end up atrophied- it is just getting the motivation up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Chart 5 of SW was a bit of a battle but I won. It is complete and my count is correct. Chart 6 started smoothly. I needed to get 5 out of the way because my daughter and the younger gs arrive tomorrow. The elder gs and Daddy will arrive on Friday and then the boys will stay with us for at least a week while their new kitchen is installed. I'm not sure I will have enough energy for anything but the simplest knitting but we are going to have fun. Afterwards I may need at least a week in a retreat.
> Here is a pic of progress so far.


Looking great, Linda!]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda that is looking really nice... Lets hope the hard charts are behind you and the rest will go smoothly... all this talk of life lines and how lax we have gotten then I too this week had to resort to using them with the leaf shawl.. all that back and forth in the middle of a row got me coming and going at the same time.. LOL 

Ros it is great to see our little Jackson again.. he looks so precious sleeping under your blankets  I am so sorry about the visit with your doctor I have faith that your family will help you get back to great health again.. and it is true that dealing with a person who is terribly depressed is so hard... it is hard on everyone but they are lucky to have you with them and knowing that you care.. give it time and hopefully they are getting professional help..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a great and chubby woodpecker. fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a great and chubby woodpecker. fun!


Thanks, Tanya. Yes, I am having fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your woodpecker is magnificent!


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Melanie and Pam. I am really looking forward to more spring in the woods.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Dodie, that must have been a nasty fall. I'm so glad it only affected your weaving.


It's a good thing I didn't fall on my head!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... It just will never stop raining here.. We had one good day but it was when hubby was so sick... he is back at work today and seem to be feeling much better yesterday  I'm so tired of all this rain.. I know we need it.. but I think it has rained for almost half a year now..
> 
> I'll get some pictures of my scarf later today.. I'm sure the colors will be off but that is how it goes.. I also with the help of hubby got my second skein of yarn wound for the 'Earl Gray' socks.. I am going to do 2 at a time and wanted 2 skeins going.. this way when I am done with any hope I'll have enough for a pair of gloves.  I did my gauge sample in the round and passed it over to hubby so he can see what how it worked up and he said ' its very pretty and soft' I normally get a 'nice' so I know I'm going to love this yarn..  I also put a bead on it to see how the beads will look.. they are 'carnival' color.. kinda like the old carnival glass dishes.. When the sun comes up I'll get a picture..


The rain was horrible again today (3/21). It rained so hard several times that I almost didn't go out due to the downpours.

I've looked through about 40 pages or more today and am finished. Everyone's pictures are beautiful. The shawls and pair of socks are all superb and the landscapes were awesome. I don't know which I liked best, because they're all wonderful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


Oh Ros, I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I had the same diagnosis last week. We just have to get the diet right, be a vegan or close to it and loose weight. At least, that's what my doc told me.

The picks of your gs are just darling.

Lots of hugs, good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, My, Ros - Things never seem to settle down for you. I hope that your preventative measures do the trick.


Thank you Jane, I'm so over this ....!!! I will do my best to try and delay any more damage. My darling Jackson and Carmen have left to go home. 
DH Pete rang to say his Mum has gone missing from the nursing home again!!!! The police were called in and my SIL & BIL were all out looking for her. Pete just called to say the police found her so she's safe and sound intil her next escape!!!! Or should I say adventure?
The second photo is where my darling MIL slides over the top. So they put the flower pots there and Mum just removed them all so she could climb over and escape. Then they put steel cables either side of the flower pots so that they can't be moved. Mum's next escape was sitting on the verandah and waiting for an opportunity, a carer was wheeling someone in a wheelchair out of the gate and Mum just walked out behind them. Luckily a staff member was watching the whole thing unfold and bought her back again. I don't know how she got out this time.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so sorry to hear of your problems. Have been thinking of you lately and missing you here. Hope you can allay the kidney disease: that has got to be so unsettling. Lucky you have such a close and supportive family.
> 
> Ah, your sunshine picture came thru after I posted. Isn't he getting big and still so cute.


Thank you Tanya, I love my little ray of sunshine. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros , couldn't agree more. You are in our thoughts.


Thank you Belle, I really appreciate it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my gosh - look at that face! He is looking so grown up!


I love that sweet lil face. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> So sorry about your health issues, Ros and your worry over someone you care for. Not surprised you are upset. Will think about you and hope for better outcomes. Your ray of sunshine is looking tall and grown up - until we get to the delightful sleeping pic when he is just so cute.


Thank you Linda. I haven't really been able to concentrate on much knitting, so I made enough squares for another blanket to send to Rachel. Then I made that corner to corner blanket and left it folded up on the couch for Jackson to see. I thought if he grabs it then he can have it. He loves it so that makes me happy.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh no Ros, so sorry to hear of all the upsets you are dealing with. Sure hope the things you do to help your kidneys will work for you. What a shock.
> Little Jackson is growing up right before our eyes. His face is losing that baby look, but he sure still is a ray of sunshine.


Thank you Caryn. He's a beautiful ray of sunshine. Just recently Jackson was at toddler jam and the parents and children were standing in a circle. There was a little boy who wandered into the centre of the circle on his hands and knees and was crying. Jackson walked over to the little boy and put his ear to the floor and then lay down beside him to comfort him. Carmen said there was a big Ohhhhh right around the room. I have to say our little sweetheart has a compassionate heart.💞😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so good to hear from you and see Jackson again. Hugs and prayers for you and the one you are concerned with. Depression is such a hard things to deal with. My close friend is depressed. It can take much energy from you when you are trying to help someone dealing with this. Also, sorry to hear your health news. There are things that you can do that will work. Glad to hear you are being proactive. Please take care of yourself. Hugs and prayers.


Thank you Bev. I love your woodpecker. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Ros, it's been one thing after another for you! But thank goodness for little Jackson and his hugs and kisses when you do see him.
> A very big hug from me- I had almost got to the point of resorting to Snail Mail!


Hi Julie, little Jackson is a great distraction, I gave him lots of kisses and cuddles from my LP friends and from me too of course. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That little ray of sunshine helps so much. What a cutie. I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis and glad there are some things you can do.


Thank you so much Babalou, he is a little darling. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Ros. So sorry to hear about your kidney problems. Hopefully you will be able to halt or delay any further issues since you have caught things in the early stages.


Thanks Melanie, I'm certainly going to try my best!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros. We're here for you. Thanks for the smile that photos of Jackson always brings.


Thank you Pam, that's what I love most about my friends on LP!!! You are all so caring and we are all there for each other. I really appreciate that. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros it is great to see our little Jackson again.. he looks so precious sleeping under your blankets  I am so sorry about the visit with your doctor I have faith that your family will help you get back to great health again.. and it is true that dealing with a person who is terribly depressed is so hard... it is hard on everyone but they are lucky to have you with them and knowing that you care.. give it time and hopefully they are getting professional help..


Thank you Ronie. I will certainly do as the doctor suggests, then in 2 months I get tested again and then I hope I've made a difference. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Oh Ros, I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I had the same diagnosis last week. We just have to get the diet right, be a vegan or close to it and loose weight. At least, that's what my doc told me.
> 
> The picks of your gs are just darling.
> 
> Lots of hugs, good thoughts and prayers your way.


Thank you Dodie, I'm so sorry that you have the same thing. We will be good and we will get better.!!!!! Sending lots of love, positive thoughts and hugs your way!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I need to go back to the beginning of this LP to catch up on all the news. &#128158;


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks to two PT sessions and discovering what sugar to drop from a majority of my chocolate treat...I've been steadily dropping 1/2 lb or so...seesaws...but I'm female. At least it doesn't climb the 10-20 using granulated sugar. Now to work on portion control. I've been holding in the same decade of weight for a week...but once I start lugging those water containers this next patio garden!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so sorry that you and your loved one has had problems. You are both in my prayers. Jackson shines as brightly as ever.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, sorry to hear you are in the same situation as Ros. Certainly sending hugs and prayers to you also. You and Ros both will be in my prayers.

Ros, your DH's mother is quite the escape artist. . .and very determined. But she has spunk.  You are right, she probably views her little trips as adventures. But I am sure they are worrisome for family.

And thank you.  re: woodpecker


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your FG looks great. I am sure your French neigh our loves it. Looked cool and windy when you took the pic and Tango probably appreciated its warmth wrapped around him.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Dodie
> Some days I seem to knit quickly, others it seems that progress isn't even visible. Yesterday I was free to knit in the afternoon but couldn't settle in to it. So I updated my FG page instead.
> 
> Here is my FG - done with 100% cashmere & red beads. I gave it to my neighbour here in France.
> Pictures aren't great but I was hampered by poor weather & time constraints.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...DH Pete rang to say his Mum has gone missing from the nursing home again!!!! ... I don't know how she got out this time.💞


Oh, My goodness! At least her mind is working well enough to get around the home's "security" system. Sad comment on the vigilence of those workers, though. I hope that the area is safe enough for her to be wandering about.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, those look lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love that sweet lil face. 💞


Don't we all!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Jackson walked over to the little boy and put his ear to the floor and then lay down beside him to comfort him. Carmen said there was a big Ohhhhh right around the room. ...


Funny - there was a big Ohhh around my room, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Jane. Tango looks quite at home posing there against such a beautiful background.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Dog Lovers Shawl.
> It is knit with Lindy Chain from Knit Picks - I wanted to see what it was like to work with - never again!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dash, bother, blow! A double post.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a great photo of a fine woodpecker.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I've been steadily dropping 1/2 lb or so...


That is excellent, Karen!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Your FG looks great. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Oh Ros, I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I had the same diagnosis last week. We just have to get the diet right, be a vegan or close to it and loose weight. At least, that's what my doc told me. ...


I hope that your strategy works, Dodie. Sorry that you & Ros are going through this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks great, Jane. Tango looks quite at home posing there against such a beautiful background.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, my prayers include you too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, your SW is looking wonderful. It seems it is a complicated knit, but the results are going to be stunning.


Thanks, Bev. Love your woodpecker photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no - don't suggest that this will be a problem! It will end up lying next to my Montego - in "waiting to be blocked" limbo.


It is just the shape I'm wondering about. Good idea on those double yos but actually they are not looking big. I don't know that I would remember to work them on the reverse.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are they the same WIP? The colour is so different- but it does look lovely!


Same wip, Julie, in the same light . I just held the camera closer on the second pic which is closer to true. Colour is jade.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yippee!! for finishing chart 5 Linda! Looking good so far. You are probably right to put it away while you have visitors. Enjoy the grands.
> 
> Another nice bird pic Bev, thanks.
> 
> Sorry to hear walking is painful Julie. I personally enjoy walking so the idea of not being able to saddens me. Get thee on thy exercise machine (says the woman sitting and typing, lol).


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Same wip, Julie, in the same light . I just held the camera closer on the second pic which is closer to true. Colour is jade.


Amazing difference- one day I guess they will get the colour system of these digitals sorted!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking great, Linda!]


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I don't know that I would remember to work them on the reverse.


I always read the pattern back from L-R as I knit the WS.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is looking really nice... Lets hope the hard charts are behind you and the rest will go smoothly... all this talk of life lines and how lax we have gotten then I too this week had to resort to using them with the leaf shawl.. all that back and forth in the middle of a row got me coming and going at the same time.. LOL


I hope so too, Ronie. I think my brain was looking for shapes and reps that weren't there. I really like the pattern though. Your leaves are looking good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE thru Wednesday, March 23, 2016 at 9:00 pm US CST 
Bellevue Blanket by Fifty Four Ten Studio
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/belleview-blanket
Pretty simple but nice.

FREE until 4/17/2016. 
Celtic Rose Bookmark by Jennifer E. Ryan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-rose-bookmark
I doubt that Id make it as a bookmark but I like the flower.

This is also interesting ...
Kerry Shrug by Jennifer E. Ryan
http://www.anniescatalog.com/knitandcrochetnow/patterns/detail.html?pattern_id=49&series=2&source=rvlry

River Run Lace Scarf by Julia Harpole
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/river-run-lace-scarf

Hannah's Garden by Julia Harpole
http://rosepath.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Hannahs-Garden-.pdf
I used the direct link because it doesn't show a picture in the blog post.

Tilted Circlesvcby Julia Harpole
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tilted-circles

I thought that I had already shared some of these I but I don't see them here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I'm so over this ....!!! I will do my best to try and delay any more damage. My darling Jackson and Carmen have left to go home.
> DH Pete rang to say his Mum has gone missing from the nursing home again!!!! The police were called in and my SIL & BIL were all out looking for her. Pete just called to say the police found her so she's safe and sound intil her next escape!!!! Or should I say adventure?
> The second photo is where my darling MIL slides over the top. So they put the flower pots there and Mum just removed them all so she could climb over and escape. Then they put steel cables either side of the flower pots so that they can't be moved. Mum's next escape was sitting on the verandah and waiting for an opportunity, a carer was wheeling someone in a wheelchair out of the gate and Mum just walked out behind them. Luckily a staff member was watching the whole thing unfold and bought her back again. I don't know how she got out this time.💞


You have to admire her determination and agility but of course it is worrying for you all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda. I haven't really been able to concentrate on much knitting, so I made enough squares for another blanket to send to Rachel. Then I made that corner to corner blanket and left it folded up on the couch for Jackson to see. I thought if he grabs it then he can have it. He loves it so that makes me happy.💞


You know your boy well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, that Charlotte pattern is pretty.
Julie, it is great they you have an eager student and friend.
Ronnie, your Pincha is looking good. I might have to have a go at that. I think I have a skein of the Paints and this certainly would be a good use for it.
Jane, I am glad that Tango has perked up a little. Hope the vet appt goes well. Does Tangomhave any difficulty seeing? Max, our mini Schnautzer has eye problems, and since they began has done some weird things. Now he stands in the middle of the patio or even further away from the door and barks to come inside. All those years we tried to train our dogs to bark at the patio door to come in rather than scratching on the glass, to no avail. 
Row, so sorry about your health issues and also about your friend. It sounds like you have been going through a lot. It is good that sweet little Jackson has been there and I am sure that adds some sunshine to your life.
Linda, your SW looks really good. I am in Chart 6, but not getting much done. I had an evening knitting last night but not on that as I was watching Dancing With the Stars. Trying to have knit SW then would have been a recipe for disaster. Instead, I worked on something mindless. I have used markers between the chart sections just like you. Yesterday I dropped a few stitches, for which I blame my DH. He asked me to get something for him, and I was in the middle of a row, which I put down. When I came back, somehow I managed to drop some stitches. I was able to play around to picking them up and getting enough stitches to continue. I really did not want to have to tink, with so many stitches on the needles.
Bev, beautiful pic of the woodpecker.
Row, your MIL sounds a very determined lady. Was she always like that, or is it just since entering the nursing home.
Dodie, sorry that you have a similar problem to Ros. Hopefully diet changes and other things will improve it.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, those look lovely.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I always read the pattern back from L-R as I knit the WS.


That is very sensible of you. I usually just count.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Toni, that Charlotte pattern is pretty.
> Julie, it is great they you have an eager student and friend.
> Ronnie, your Pincha is looking good. I might have to have a go at that. I think I have a skein of the Paints and this certainly would be a good use for it.
> Jane, I am glad that Tango has perked up a little. Hope the vet appt goes well. Does Tangomhave any difficulty seeing? Max, our mini Schnautzer has eye problems, and since they began has done some weird things. Now he stands in the middle of the patio or even further away from the door and barks to come inside. All those years we tried to train our dogs to bark at the patio door to come in rather than scratching on the glass, to no avail.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I could remember to do that on the WS, although I do read the WS pattern to approximate the number of stitches between the double yo's on the WS so I know when they are coming.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I always read the pattern back from L-R as I knit the WS.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Toni, that Charlotte pattern is pretty.
> Julie, it is great they you have an eager student and friend.
> Ronnie, your Pincha is looking good. I might have to have a go at that. I think I have a skein of the Paints and this certainly would be a good use for it.
> Jane, I am glad that Tango has perked up a little. Hope the vet appt goes well. Does Tangomhave any difficulty seeing? Max, our mini Schnautzer has eye problems, and since they began has done some weird things. Now he stands in the middle of the patio or even further away from the door and barks to come inside. All those years we tried to train our dogs to bark at the patio door to come in rather than scratching on the glass, to no avail.
> ...


This is certainly not a pattern to drop stitches on, Sue. hope it goes smoothly now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Since the earlier errors I have started doing both of those things. Almost like I have got a phobia with those errors.

Sue


linda09 said:


> That is very sensible of you. I usually just count.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my mindless knitting. It is Elizabeth's design, Making Waves Scarf. Very bright and colourful.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Arctic Blast for Doglovers Shawl that I test knit for Elizabeth.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Linda and Sue. I am having great fun!

Sue, your making waves scarf looks like great fun. A grand break from SW and all it's complications. Love your Artic Blast.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice pic of quite a big woodpecker, Bev. Such a pretty color red. In fact all the colors are so perfectly blended. Bet it would make a nice pair of socks!(the colors, not the woodpecker)

Oh no Dodie, that is too bad that you also have to deal with kidney problems. I do hope that you too are able to find the right treatments to be able to heal or arrest the progression. 

Ros, you are dealing with one thing after another! Your mil is sure determined to leave. What a worry for all. Glad they found her and she is safe. 
Jackson really is something to feel such empathy at such a young age. 
70


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

You do have to admire your MIL's spunk though Ros. 

I also read the chart backwards when on the return row and check that the YO's are in the right spot. Sadly I do mess up the count now and then. Maybe I'll use Sue's idea and blame DH, lol.

Arctic Blast looks good Sue, very nicely done. 

I have completed clue 4 of Fracture. Clue 6 came out yesterday so I am only two clues behind. The final clue comes out on Friday although I will not be here to get it. I'll work on Clue 5 today and tomorrow and take it with me for our long weekend. I am also taking Heads Will Roll (I think I am on clue 2) just in case I finish both 5 and 6 of Fracture. Sadly the weather is turning to rain so I will probably need it. 

Hope all enjoy their day,

Melanie


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am way behind on reading pages..not getting updates...so I am checking in to say I'm still alive. Buying a home long distance is very hard work. We are still hanging in though...should close within a week with a Title company close to our home. We are working on sprucing up the outside of the yard now.

Take care all...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I also read the pattern backwards on the wrong side. I always thank DFL for that lesson when I first began knitting lace with her here. I don't know how many times it has saved me from losing those YOs and also adding them when needed. 

Sue, that Making Waves Scarf is very bright and happy looking. Pretty yarn. Your Artic Blast shawl is also well done and very pretty. I do like that purple.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots going on since yesterday. 

Sue--both your projects look great. Agree that given the mind bending of the SW, doing some simple, straighforward knitting is a good relaxing break. Your Artic Blast is exciting in that regal purple, at any rate that is the color I see on the screen.

Linda-thanx for clarifying the jade color. It never ceases to amaze what the computer and camera can do with color. And yours is looking very good.

I think when children are raised with love and kindness, they develop caring feelings for others very early as they emulate what they have received. Jackson is a good example of this.

Karen--wonderful that you are changing your diet for your health as well as weight loss. Sugar is the worst culprit but being made so addicted to it in our S.A.D. it is very difficult to eliminate. I always lose weight fastest when I cut out breads, pastas, rice, and deserts. The other factor is that we do not eat enough of the healthy fats (coconut oil, butter from grass fed animals, olive oil, avocado, walnuts, macedonia nuts, brazil nuts, full fat, dairy from raw organic milk). Recently my body has been changing and my typical breakfast has not been satisfying and I remain 'hungry.' Very annoying as it makes me crave easy, quick foods. My strategy is to eat more fats for breakfast, not just protein. This morning I added a 1/4 avocado to my usual and it has made all the difference. I do this with dinner, too. Used to pride myself on how little fat I used but dinner was never satisfying enough and shortly after dinner, there I was craving more. I find when I add some extra fat it makes all the difference. So last nite I had a large bowl of soup made with lots of veggies and barley but no fat. When I served it I added 2 tsp of oil to the bowl and it was a world of difference in how satisfying it was and that lasted till sleep time. People like Mercola, DO and Hyman, MD have been talking about this for years now but being raised to be fat phobic while struggling with weight and ED, it felt downright threatening to think of eating more fat. However, everytime I eat full fat yogurt, or full fat raw milk cheese the difference in my body is almost palpable. Making vegetables with extra oil is also so satisfying. Even with salads, I add a bit more olive oil to the dressing or use tahini for the same good effect. The evidence is that when you don't get enough healthy fat in your diet, you tend to have unhealthy cravings of things like cheap carbs and we know what that looks like on the scale.

So today will be back in the garden as soon as the temps climb a bit but this a.m. will plant seed in flats indoors and hopefully ferment some organic cabbage. One health food store sells organic cabbage very cheaply just before St. Patrick's Day so i stocked up on a some of them. Now to process with some carrots, and shallots and garlic(from last years garden of course).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane, I am glad that Tango has perked up a little. Hope the vet appt goes well. Does Tangomhave any difficulty seeing? ...


Thanks, Sue.
Yes - I think the his sight is failing but not drastically at this point - I hope.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is very sensible of you. I usually just count.


If is is really straightforward, I just count on the WS to verify but with a lot of lace like this one, it is too easy to misplace a stitch. I'd rather find out sooner than later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Almost like I have got a phobia with those errors...


I can understand why. Normally if you are off, you figure that you did something wrong. With so many errors, though, you can't be sure - don't know if you should try to find *your* mistake or *hers*.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my mindless knitting. It is Elizabeth's design, Making Waves Scarf. Very bright and colourful.


It is indeed very colourful.
I am going to CO another scarf when I finish the 2 I am working on - both near the end. Perhaps I'll do this one - or Follow The River Through The Woods Scarf - but that would require more attention.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Doglovers Shawl that I test knit for Elizabeth.


Lovely, Sue!
Is it burgundy as well? The way the sun shines behind this computer, I have a hard job discerning colours.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I took pictures.. the first one is just tossed down and no attempt to make it look blocked has been done.. but you can see the movement and how this will be lots of fun to do..
> It is made with Caron's Simply Soft _paints_ and the second one is of my sock yarn sample.. I will have to play some more with it.. but you can see the stitches show well and with using a #1US needles it work's up to very fine stitches.. I am really liking it.. the bead doesn't do it much justice because of where it is but IRL it looks nice with this yarn.


Lovely Roni...I know I saved the pattern for the shawl in the first picture...but for the life of me, I don't know the name and cannot find it...can you give me the link again????


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the update, DFL.
Glad to know that things are moving along for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Doglovers Shawl that I test knit for Elizabeth.
> 
> Sue


It's lovely, Sue, and your Making Waves looks fun, too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I meant to tell you how much I loved your Woodpecker.. he is amazing.. your lens must be a great one to catch him so high up in the tree!!! I look forward to your spring picture taking also.. please be careful hiking with out your husband or another hiker.. we wouldn't want anything to happen to you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks to two PT sessions and discovering what sugar to drop from a majority of my chocolate treat...I've been steadily dropping 1/2 lb or so...seesaws...but I'm female. At least it doesn't climb the 10-20 using granulated sugar. Now to work on portion control. I've been holding in the same decade of weight for a week...but once I start lugging those water containers this next patio garden!


That is great that you are doing so well.. and your right once you can get outside and work your garden you will feel great too... that darn granulated sugar gets such a bad rap but only because we don't do portion control on it.. because it is so hard!! it is in everything... even so just a teaspoon of it is better than the blue stuff learning to get rid of the sugar tooth is best but even harder  Keep up the good work.. before you know it you will be buying a whole new wardrobe


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Dash, bother, blow! A double post.


LOL you make me laugh right out loud Norma!!!

Ros your MIL is certainly a crafty person... she will find a way out no matter what they do until her mind is occupied on something else... does anyone ever ask her what she is wanting on the other side of the wall? or what she is looking for? maybe she just needs someone to take her for some long walks to wear her out a little... poor thing is just searching for something... I have been hearing that greeting cards are a great deterrent because they love getting them and if they know they are coming they look forward to them too... maybe if the family could start sending her one every week or so it would help her feel content


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is great that you are doing so well.. and your right once you can get outside and work your garden you will feel great too... that darn granulated sugar gets such a bad rap but only because we don't do portion control on it.. because it is so hard!! it is in everything... even so just a teaspoon of it is better than the blue stuff learning to get rid of the sugar tooth is best but even harder  Keep up the good work.. before you know it you will be buying a whole new wardrobe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Very well said, Ronie! A little "real" sugar is so much better than chemicals.

You can do this, Ros and Dodie!!! (Thanks for giving Jackson our hugs.  )

SW just might get taken care of by Elizabeth when she "helps" you with your Montigo, Jane. 

Beautiful projects and beautiful photos!!! It is time for us to get started on school. Have a great day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Since the earlier errors I have started doing both of those things. Almost like I have got a phobia with those errors.
> 
> Sue


boy I can understand that!!! better a phobia of dropping or missing something than have to redo it again!! and again or not being happy with a fix only to have to tink or frog back... I'd be wary also given the grief this shawl has given you..  I would think the designer would be forever grateful to you finding and fixing all the issues in the pattern .. that said it is a stunning shawl and should probably be framed when done!! only to be worn in the presence of the Queen..  just being a brat of course.. but it is a challenging one for sure 

Oh this just popped into my head... if Trump becomes President what kind of first lady will we have??? :shock: :shock: is he even married.... I hate this political season and just want it to be over... my brain hurts from all the input!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I have been hearing that greeting cards are a great deterrent because they love getting them and if they know they are coming they look forward to them too...


Very interesting, Ronie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> boy I can understand that!!! better a phobia of dropping or missing something than have to redo it again!! and again or not being happy with a fix only to have to tink or frog back... I'd be wary also given the grief this shawl has given you..  I would think the designer would be forever grateful to you finding and fixing all the issues in the pattern .. that said it is a stunning shawl and should probably be framed when done!! only to be worn in the presence of the Queen..  just being a brat of course.. but it is a challenging one for sure


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



> ........ I hate this political season and just want it to be over... my brain hurts from all the input!


You and me, both. The one candidate that I was feeling good about is not even in the running now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Spring Wood after chart 4.
It looks like there is only one more section of leaves when this group is done. Yay!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Lovely Roni...I know I saved the pattern for the shawl in the first picture...but for the life of me, I don't know the name and cannot find it...can you give me the link again????


Here you go  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl I can never remember the name of it!! LOL I look it up in my library every time..

Tanya you are so right about the fat's in our diet.. I was using fat free greek yogurt (plain) for my smoothies.. then hubby bought the wrong kind and got me full fat (regular) and I was so much more satisfied with the results.. it kept me full much longer..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your 'Elizabeth' shawls are looking great.. I love the top one.. the colors are so much fun.. and the second one is so pretty.. I love the crescent shape the best.. I would like to do this one  It reminds me a lot of CAF's 

Jane that is coming along great.. boy your fast.. I hear chart 5 is a tough one.. keep those lifelines and markers handy... 

I am with the rest of you... I am forever grateful to DFL for teaching us the value of reading our WS rows to find any missed or added stitches.. it has saved my sanity more often that I can remember ... 



Well you can see that I'm up and getting ready for the day... all caught up and I only have a few minutes to get off the computer and get ready for work... I have to get a nice crock pot of dinner going so it will be done when I get home.. we are having home made spaghetti... I have the ingredients out on the counter waiting for me.. at least we will have a nice dinner tonight.. working days my food choices are rough.. I'm not hungry before leaving so that leaves some kind of fruit for my mid morning snack and the girl that comes in on these days doesn't get there until 2pm so my lunch is also finger foods..  at least I am busy and not all the interested in eating...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Very well said, Ronie! A little "real" sugar is so much better than chemicals......


I will agree here, but will say that all sugar is bad. All sugar is inflammatory no matter what the form. One tsp of the real thing may not kill you once in awhile, but when dealing with weight loss or chronic disease or conditions as cancer or heart disease or brain issues, the goal is to not eat any of it at all, period. We need to stop making excuses for our addictions and work on the goal of elimination.

One fact that people may/may not know is that cravings are related to a hormone called Leptin which works in balance with insulin. When our Leptin levels are not working correctly we tend to get cravings and our insulin levels go haywire. Mark Heyman, MD has one book on this (it is a specialty of his). Another MD (woman's name?) just came out with a book on weight loss/health and hormones. Our hormones, you know, are not only our sex ones :lol: Even Vit D is really a hormone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> boy I can understand that!!! better a phobia of dropping or missing something than have to redo it again!! and again or not being happy with a fix only to have to tink or frog back... I'd be wary also given the grief this shawl has given you..  I would think the designer would be forever grateful to you finding and fixing all the issues in the pattern .. that said it is a stunning shawl and should probably be framed when done!! only to be worn in the presence of the Queen..  just being a brat of course.. but it is a challenging one for sure
> 
> Oh this just popped into my head... if Trump becomes President what kind of first lady will we have??? :shock: :shock: is he even married.... I hate this political season and just want it to be over... my brain hurts from all the input!


Yes, he is married and with his attitudes towards women, you know that is why she is in the shadows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You and me, both. The one candidate that I was feeling good about is not even in the running now.


Let's not get started on politics as we may implode. :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here you go  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl I can never remember the name of it!! LOL I look it up in my library every time..
> 
> Tanya you are so right about the fat's in our diet.. I was using fat free greek yogurt (plain) for my smoothies.. then hubby bought the wrong kind and got me full fat (regular) and I was so much more satisfied with the results.. it kept me full much longer..


I typed a response and it disappeared so hope it doesn't show up and make this a duplicate one.

And it tastes so much better, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, both of Elizabeth's designs are very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the update, DFL.
> Glad to know that things are moving along for you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My Spring Wood after chart 4.
> It looks like there is only one more section of leaves when this group is done. Yay!


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here you go  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl I can never remember the name of it!! LOL I look it up in my library every time..
> 
> Tanya you are so right about the fat's in our diet.. I was using fat free greek yogurt (plain) for my smoothies.. then hubby bought the wrong kind and got me full fat (regular) and I was so much more satisfied with the results.. it kept me full much longer..


Thanks so much...I must have just saved the link to come back to later...now I am going to print it and put it in my "moving box" for the car journey from Florida to Washington.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Spring Wood after chart 4.
> It looks like there is only one more section of leaves when this group is done. Yay!


So pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Sue* as always your knitting looks impeccable.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Spring Wood after chart 4.
> It looks like there is only one more section of leaves when this group is done. Yay!


Well done on chart 4. This is so beautiful and it is fun to be a spectator to watch all these develop.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev I meant to tell you how much I loved your Woodpecker.. he is amazing.. your lens must be a great one to catch him so high up in the tree!!! I look forward to your spring picture taking also.. please be careful hiking with out your husband or another hiker.. we wouldn't want anything to happen to you


Thanks, Ronie and Caryn. Gary is all ways cautioning me to be careful. He says at this stage in life whatever hurts we get take longer to heal. That is why he bought me those new boots which I love. Good equipment keeps us safer. There is one part of the creek where the only way across is a huge tree trunk. We are especially careful on that one. 

Jane, love how your SW is turning out. Looks great. What did the vet say about Tango?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your FG is just beautiful


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.
> 
> Sue


Your FG is VERY beautiful, Sue!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My concern re the blocking was that the designer said some if the leaves would not block flat. Would that make them look like 3D? It will be interesting to see how all our shawls block.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is just the shape I'm wondering about. Good idea on those double yos but actually they are not looking big. I don't know that I would remember to work them on the reverse.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I like doing those dropped stitches, until I make a mistake and just gave one long strand of yarn. It definitely is quite different from SW.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma, Linda and Sue. I am having great fun!
> 
> Sue, your making waves scarf looks like great fun. A grand break from SW and all it's complications. Love your Artic Blast.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I definitely find myself having to concentrate a lot more with SW.

Sue


sisu said:


> I also read the pattern backwards on the wrong side. I always thank DFL for that lesson when I first began knitting lace with her here. I don't know how many times it has saved me from losing those YOs and also adding them when needed.
> 
> Sue, that Making Waves Scarf is very bright and happy looking. Pretty yarn. Your Artic Blast shawl is also well done and very pretty. I do like that purple.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. The colour is purple. After I gave it to my daughter, I promised myself that the next purple one will be mine. She got the last couple.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Lots going on since yesterday.
> 
> Sue--both your projects look great. Agree that given the mind bending of the SW, doing some simple, straighforward knitting is a good relaxing break. Your Artic Blast is exciting in that regal purple, at any rate that is the color I see on the screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Your FG is VERY beautiful, Sue!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It is purple. My DH got the last two purple ones, but Iintend keeping the next purple one I knit for myself.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Lovely, Sue!
> Is it burgundy as well? The way the sun shines behind this computer, I have a hard job discerning colours.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Making Waves is fun and I am going to give it to one of my GDs who really likes bright colours.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Sue, and your Making Waves looks fun, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> *Sue* as always your knitting looks impeccable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, FG is very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.
> 
> Sue


Very lovely! Doesn't it look good with the holly?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the continued weight loss Karen.

Glad you are making progress in your move DFL 

Your SW is coming along nicely Jane.

Beautiful FG Sue, worth waiting to see it.


The seahorse dragons have been enjoying themselves:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the continued weight loss Karen.
> 
> Glad you are making progress in your move DFL
> 
> ...


They have indeed!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.
> 
> Sue


Spectacular Sue. It is good you were able to show the stole with the berries when they were there, as it is a wonderful display.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I wish the berries were still there, but I should be happy there was something to sustain the birds and squirrels over the winter.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Very lovely! Doesn't it look good with the holly?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, love those seahorses. They sure get around!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the continued weight loss Karen.
> 
> Glad you are making progress in your move DFL
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. I wish the berries were still there, but I should be happy there was something to sustain the birds and squirrels over the winter.
> 
> Sue


And they could otherwise be quite wrinkly by now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Doglovers Shawl that I test knit for Elizabeth.
> 
> Sue


Sue, it is a very pretty shawl. Love the colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Spring Wood after chart 4.
> It looks like there is only one more section of leaves when this group is done. Yay!


It is looking really good, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. I wish the berries were still there, but I should be happy there was something to sustain the birds and squirrels over the winter.
> 
> Sue


I love seeing those red berries in winter. Unfortunately the deer get them shortly after they form.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the continued weight loss Karen.
> 
> Glad you are making progress in your move DFL
> 
> ...


Pretty active and adventurous sea horses you've got there.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a crocheted shawl I think all will like:

http://media.berroco.com/free-pattern-pdf/Jawoll-Crocheted-Shawl.pdf


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue and such a pretty colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on the continued weight loss Karen.
> 
> Glad you are making progress in your move DFL
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:  Love the seahorse dragons.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> So pretty.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Mesh Panel Pullover by Susan Mills
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/439/Issue439.php

Jawoll Crocheted triangular shawl
http://media.berroco.com/free-pattern-pdf/Jawoll-Crocheted-Shawl.pdf

Amira Capelet and Cowl 
http://media.berroco.com/free-pattern-pdf/Amira-Capelet-Cowl.pdf

Sorry - had to post the pdf links. They came via email & were direct links.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well done on chart 4. This is so beautiful and it is fun to be a spectator to watch all these develop.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love how your SW is turning out. Looks great.


Thank you, Bev 
It is such fun to watch those leaves grow.


> What did the vet say about Tango?


She thinks it is related to his auto-immune problem - along the same lines as Lupus. She said to bump up his prednisone dose for a week & it should prove it by making a difference.
He is a totally different dog today, though - before the increased dose.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth...


Absolutely beautiful, Sue!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. It is purple. My DH got the last two purple ones...


So Paul likes to accessorize with your shawls? Quite supportive.
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie the seahorses are having a lovely time :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Your SW is coming along nicely Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> The seahorse dragons have been enjoying themselves:


Cute - they have been keeping you busy!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is looking really good, Jane.


Thank you, Linda 
I imagine chart 5 will take a while with the stitch count continuing to climb.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> She thinks it is related to his auto-immune problem - along the same lines as Lupus. She said to bump up his prednisone dose for a week & it should prove it by making a difference.
> He is a totally different dog today, though - before the increased dose.


Hope all will be better


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, meant DD!! He might jokingly try one on, but that is all.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> So Paul likes to accessorize with your shawls? Quite supportive.
> ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope Tango continues to improve.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The seahorse dragons have been enjoying themselves:


Looks like you are enjoying entertaining them!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She thinks it is related to his auto-immune problem - along the same lines as Lupus. She said to bump up his prednisone dose for a week & it should prove it by making a difference.
> He is a totally different dog today, though - before the increased dose.


Well, glad he is feeling better today. Maybe you won't have to do the increase.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Oops, meant DD!! He might jokingly try one on, but that is all.
> 
> Sue


I knew it was a typo, but I had a chuckle from Jane's response.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Here's a crocheted shawl I think all will like:
> 
> http://media.berroco.com/free-pattern-pdf/Jawoll-Crocheted-Shawl.pdf


I saw that today, too, but didn't look at it closely. It looks very interesting as a project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, glad he is feeling better today. Maybe you won't have to do the increase.


Thank you, Caryn, et al. for your support regarding Tango. I will bump up the dose as she suggested but I will also diminish it as soon as possible. The symptoms have never cleared up with the dose that our other vet has given. Perhaps this will bring it under control & I can come back down to the low dose.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She thinks it is related to his auto-immune problem - along the same lines as Lupus. She said to bump up his prednisone dose for a week & it should prove it by making a difference.
> He is a totally different dog today, though - before the increased dose.


If he was better today, I would hold off the prednisone. It is such a toxic drug.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I knew it was a typo, but I had a chuckle from Jane's response.


I knew, too, but I couldn't resist. 

Okay - I have moved on to SW chart 5 & the correction noted on the Revelry page didn't make sense to me. All I had been doing was making the changes on the original charts that I had already printed. So I compared the new chart with the old & the only difference that I see is that some of the stitches at the start & end have changed direction.
I am plodding on - I hope I won't regret it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> If he was better today, I would hold off the prednisone. It is such a toxic drug.


But he has never really gotten rid of the symptoms - & he was so weak the last 10 days or so. It would seem that is likely to happen again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> But he has never really gotten rid of the symptoms - & he was so weak the last 10 days or so. It would seem that is likely to happen again.


What exactly is their diagnosis, if any?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your Formal Gardens is so pretty.. You can clearly see the design that Elizabeth was designing  It looks like a Celtic design to me  very appropriate for March


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> .....The seahorse dragons have been enjoying themselves:


How fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie!! those are fantastic!!! Karen you did a beautiful job with them and Melanie they are really really really enjoying it at your house


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> She thinks it is related to his auto-immune problem - along the same lines as Lupus. She said to bump up his prednisone dose for a week & it should prove it by making a difference.
> He is a totally different dog today, though - before the increased dose.


We will keep hoping and praying for more good news for you and Tango, Jane. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Seem to be swamped,with catching up ! Some beautiful knitting ,Sue ,Linda Jane and a bright Pincha ,Ronie .
The view is beautiful Caryn .Bev your woodpecker is super .I have a young oak tree just nearby and there is often a woodpecker there also the jays come for the acorns .
Some Debbie Bliss Angel is just under £5 at Love Knitting .They list it as Aran but is that wrong ?
Exercising motivation is hard going ! My daughter and I used to put a keep fit tape on ,work for 5 mins then sit and watch it ! 
Those seahorses appear to be land locked Melanie .
Dodie and Ros . Sorry about the diagnosis and take care .
I started Sophies Garden but realised it was going to get quite big and use a lot of yarn so stopped .The new one will probably end up the same ,they are very beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I hope this will help him get back to his old self again.. Poor thing sure does have a hard time of it... he is such a sweet little thing.. and a great model. 

Well it is Spring Break here!!! it will go on for at least a month.. with people coming in from different States they all seem to have then at different times.. I do enjoy seeing all the people and they are all normally in great moods because they are on vacation  so it's fun.. the kids are usually excited and thrilled to be out of school.. but Oh My Gosh!! I'm so glad my dinner was cooking away in the crock pot ... there is no way I would be able to get the energy to cook tonight.. I also think the next few weeks will get me in shape for this coming Summer!!! 

I'm off to do some knitting  have a great evening all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What exactly is their diagnosis, if any?


She compared it to Lupus.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She compared it to Lupus.


Thanx. I did some research a few years ago on Lupus for a woman who was potentially dx with it. I think it was heavily nutritionally connected, if I recall.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Goodness -- It is snowing outside. Am I confused or was yesterday really the first day of Spring???? Had a small relapse probably because I worked outside yesterday in the cold; so stayed home today rather than tackling the icy roads. Have been knitting all day; so decided to take a quick break to let my eyes rest a bit and hopefully come back into focus. 

All your beautiful work just seems to be eye-candy for me. Sea horses, stoles, shawls and critters are all most enjoyable. Thanks for sharing. 

The excitement level is rising here. I just finished the next to last pattern row on the tablecloth. So I have 2 more plan rows and 1 more pattern row and then I'm finished with the knitting and can start working off all those stitches. Plan on using a crocheted chain so there will be plenty of loops to help with the blocking. Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob" as it was laying on my foot stool. Will be 1,456 stitches when the last pattern row is complete. I'm wondering if I can hang in there to finish the knitting tonight. Probably not -- think there is about 7-8 hours left then time for the crochet hook.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Seem to be swamped,with catching up ! Some beautiful knitting ,Sue ,Linda Jane and a bright Pincha ,Ronie .
> The view is beautiful Caryn .Bev your woodpecker is super .I have a young oak tree just nearby and there is often a woodpecker there also the jays come for the acorns .
> Some Debbie Bliss Angel is just under £5 at Love Knitting .They list it as Aran but is that wrong ?
> Exercising motivation is hard going ! My daughter and I used to put a keep fit tape on ,work for 5 mins then sit and watch it !
> ...


I followed along on her CAL for Sophie's Garden last year. The project grew quite huge but it could have been ended much earlier for a smaller FO. This woman has some pretty high energy and it comes thru in her vibrant and complicated color choices. I did 2 of her amami? puzzles. One was good, the other wasn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- It is snowing outside. Am I confused or was yesterday really the first day of Spring???? Had a small relapse probably because I worked outside yesterday in the cold; so stayed home today rather than tackling the icy roads. Have been knitting all day; so decided to take a quick break to let my eyes rest a bit and hopefully come back into focus.
> 
> All your beautiful work just seems to be eye-candy for me. Sea horses, stoles, shawls and critters are all most enjoyable. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The excitement level is rising here. I just finished the next to last pattern row on the tablecloth. So I have 2 more plan rows and 1 more pattern row and then I'm finished with the knitting and can start working off all those stitches. Plan on using a crocheted chain so there will be plenty of loops to help with the blocking. Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob" as it was laying on my foot stool. Will be 1,456 stitches when the last pattern row is complete. I'm wondering if I can hang in there to finish the knitting tonight. Probably not -- think there is about 7-8 hours left then time for the crochet hook.


I am absolutely in awe of this tablecloth of yours!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--glad you are coming back into yourself and knitting. That tablecloth is quite the project. Know you will share with us when finished.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, I don't know whether you are referring to row 112 or 120. With 112 there was a yo after the ssk which should have been before it, so she moved a stitch from chart A to Chart B, then corrected the start of chart B.

With row 120 the problem was that chart C ended with a yo and the first stitch of chart D also began with a yo, which effectively made it a double yo, which was wrong. The sequence of stitches beginning at the end of C was ktbl, yo, Ktbl, yo, Ktbl,yo. Here again she changed the next two charts, probably because A and E have flexible number of stitches

Hope that helps
Sue


jscaplen said:


> I knew, too, but I couldn't resist.
> 
> Okay - I have moved on to SW chart 5 & the correction noted on the Revelry page didn't make sense to me. All I had been doing was making the changes on the original charts that I had already printed. So I compared the new chart with the old & the only difference that I see is that some of the stitches at the start & end have changed direction.
> I am plodding on - I hope I won't regret it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob"...


Gorgeous blob - such even stitching!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, I don't know whether you are referring to row 112 or 120....Hope that helps.


I'll have a closer look tomorrow. Heading for 2 am now - best not to fiddle with it at this point.
I have been browsing Ice yarns - shouldn't, I know.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your FG is wonderful. :d;d

Melanie, those sea dragons sure do get around.  What fun.

Dodie, that shawl is beautiful. 

Thanks, Ann. re:woodpecker

Oh, my, Belle. That is going to be a masterpiece. 

I should finish my first Earl Grey tonight. And be ready to start my second one with you all. 

Went out to supper with a friend tonight. Hadn't seen her for awhile. Lovely time. Then went to see her daughter and her new grandson. So small, so sweet.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> The excitement level is rising here. I just finished the next to last pattern row on the tablecloth. So I have 2 more plan rows and 1 more pattern row and then I'm finished with the knitting and can start working off all those stitches. Plan on using a crocheted chain so there will be plenty of loops to help with the blocking. Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob" as it was laying on my foot stool. Will be 1,456 stitches when the last pattern row is complete. I'm wondering if I can hang in there to finish the knitting tonight. Probably not -- think there is about 7-8 hours left then time for the crochet hook.


It is very beautiful, Belle. Yours is eye candy also!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> The seahorse dragons have been enjoying themselves:


Your seahorses are most appreciative of the trips you've taken them on, I'm sure. They certainly look happy.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.
> 
> Sue


Sue, the FG is really lovely. The color is one of my favorites, of course. What can I say, I just love the blues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--your FG is just beautiful


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Here's a crocheted shawl I think all will like:
> 
> http://media.berroco.com/free-pattern-pdf/Jawoll-Crocheted-Shawl.pdf


That's lovely, Dodie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, glad he is feeling better today. Maybe you won't have to do the increase.


Frim me, too, Jane.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If that there helicopter disappears...don't come looking in my direction, no.

You've created an interesting situation that I didn't cover in their initial training. I've never been in the pilot's area (that I know about)...so the darling Seahorse Dragon's may get a wild idea or two.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am absolutely in awe of this tablecloth of yours!


And from me, too, Belle!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your blob looks very interesting. Will look forward to seeing it finished and blocked in all its glory.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- It is snowing outside. Am I confused or was yesterday really the first day of Spring???? Had a small relapse probably because I worked outside yesterday in the cold; so stayed home today rather than tackling the icy roads. Have been knitting all day; so decided to take a quick break to let my eyes rest a bit and hopefully come back into focus.
> 
> All your beautiful work just seems to be eye-candy for me. Sea horses, stoles, shawls and critters are all most enjoyable. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The excitement level is rising here. I just finished the next to last pattern row on the tablecloth. So I have 2 more plan rows and 1 more pattern row and then I'm finished with the knitting and can start working off all those stitches. Plan on using a crocheted chain so there will be plenty of loops to help with the blocking. Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob" as it was laying on my foot stool. Will be 1,456 stitches when the last pattern row is complete. I'm wondering if I can hang in there to finish the knitting tonight. Probably not -- think there is about 7-8 hours left then time for the crochet hook.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great blob Belle! Snow seems like a good reason to stay home and knit.

Sit back and get some down time Ronie 

The helo is stowed in her trailer, all ready for the journey to the gathering. 

I will be internet-less for a few days starting late tomorrow so want to take this opportunity to wish all a Happy Easter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great blob Belle! Snow seems like a good reason to stay home and knit.
> 
> Sit back and get some down time Ronie
> 
> ...


Happy Easter Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Easter and Happy Flying, Melanie!!!

Belle, your blob is beyond amazing!!! I can't wait to see it finished. I bet you can't either. 

Yeah! for crockpots, Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great blob Belle! Snow seems like a good reason to stay home and knit.
> 
> Sit back and get some down time Ronie
> 
> ...


And a very Happy Easter to you, too, Melanie. Have a great time away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll have a closer look tomorrow. Heading for 2 am now - best not to fiddle with it at this point.
> I have been browsing Ice yarns - shouldn't, I know.


I did some damage to myself the other day on ICE and then with Knit Picks. Yarn Girls had some great sock yarn but I resisted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, I don't know whether you are referring to row 112 or 120....Hope that helps.


Well, I had another look this morning & I still can't see the problem with the original chart regarding line 112 & that YO - it is ask, YO, K3, Yo, K2tog in both cases. What she said in the notes on the project page wasn't right from what I can see. I guess I'll find out when I start row 114.

There are changes in the direction of some of the stitches at the start & end of the first few rows, though. Row 120 change is noted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I will be internet-less for a few days starting late tomorrow so want to take this opportunity to wish all a Happy Easter.


Have a good time & Happy Easter to you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope you enjoy the Easter break Melanie and all. 
Belle ...what a great piece .Wise to stay clear of the snow .
Jane ....Here's wishing little Tango a brighter day .
Had a £10 voucher for yarn because I filled in a questionnaire so was worth a few minutes of my time .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Had a £10 voucher for yarn because I filled in a questionnaire so was worth a few minutes of my time .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Zigzag Cable Cowl by Lisa R. Myers
http://fairmountfibers.com/patterns/zigzag-cable-cowl-f63
So pretty in that pale blue!

Milanese Loop by tante ehm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milanese-loop

Jardin de St Hyacinthe by Sophie Baudry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jardin-de-st-hyacinthe

YarnPlaza has started its Easter Pattern CAL - 3 days in now. I like the little basket.
Scroll down for the patterns.
http://www.yarnplaza.com/blog/yarnplaza-easter-cal/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, enjoy your time away. Have a lovely Easter.

Karen, your Seahorse Dragons were made for adventure. How lucky for them they ended up with Melanie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good day at the store Ronie and aren't those crock pots a great invention? Hope you got some good knitting time in last night. 
I got about halfway through the last chart of FG. Hope I can finish it off today, as it does decrease to the end!  

Belle, it is just the last blast of winter and will soon be gone (one hopes). How exciting for you to be finishing that incredible tablecloth. Can't wait to see it all spread out What a lot of stitches!

Bev, good going on finishing your Earl Grey sock. Looking forward to starting on it!

Happy Easter to you too Melanie. Enjoy your time away.

Lucky you Ann. What did you get?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

In my original chart that I was knitting from, stitch 5 was yo, following the k2tog. In the later version she shifted everything along in Chart A so it began at stitch 25, not 24 as in the original, and so Chart A ended with a yo and all 3 knit stitches were together on Chart B. If your charts look like that, you should be fine. Apart from the one time when she was away over a weekend, she was pretty quick about correcting the charts.

(Correction to last sentence) For version 9 she says she fixed stitch 136. That should be stitch 126. I had emailed her when she corrected the chart, bust she has still not updated that on her project page

Sue=jscaplen]Well, I had another look this morning & I still can't see the problem with the original chart regarding line 112 & that YO - it is ask, YO, K3, Yo, K2tog in both cases. What she said in the notes on the project page wasn't right from what I can see. I guess I'll find out when I start row 114.

There are changes in the direction of some of the stitches at the start & end of the first few rows, though. Row 120 change is noted.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was posted in today's Digest. Very useful.

http://stitch-maps.com/about/key/

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was posted in today's Digest. Very useful.
> 
> http://stitch-maps.com/about/key/
> 
> Sue


Goodness, they have covered a lot!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My bunny buddy is back. Haven't seen him since Friday.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay for new yarn Ann!

Sue, maybe the bunny wants a treat for Easter?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am absolutely in awe of this tablecloth of yours!


Me, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie. have a wonderful trip and Happy Easter :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> My bunny buddy is back. Haven't seen him since Friday.
> 
> Sue


Good to see :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Here you go  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl I can never remember the name of it!! LOL I look it up in my library every time..
> 
> Tanya you are so right about the fat's in our diet.. I was using fat free greek yogurt (plain) for my smoothies.. then hubby bought the wrong kind and got me full fat (regular) and I was so much more satisfied with the results.. it kept me full much longer..


I have been following Dr. Hyman's Eat Fat Get Thin program, not to the letter mind you, but have really noticed that my sweet tooth is under control. I have more energy. Haven't lost weight but figured if those things get under control, that it will come off.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your FG is VERY beautiful, Sue!!!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay for new yarn Ann!


Enjoy! 

[/quote]Sue, maybe the bunny wants a treat for Easter?[/quote]

Maybe....he sure is cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have been following Dr. Hyman's Eat Fat Get Thin program, not to the letter mind you, but have really noticed that my sweet tooth is under control. I have more energy. Haven't lost weight but figured if those things get under control, that it will come off.


That is great. I am still struggling to increase the fat content sufficiently. My sugar jones is old and strong. I stay away from most highly processed foods but dried fruit is high in sugar no matter how you cut it. I think my lunch needs more fat in it so will try adding more nuts or avocado to the salads.
Funnily, cheese doesn't quite cut it for me even tho it can be high in fat.

In his daily post today Hyman provided a list of his carry-along snacks to prevent those eat-everything-in-sight hunger cravings. They are all high fat and most are reasonable.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern listing, Jane. 

That stitch map info. was fascinating. Thank you, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was posted in today's Digest. Very useful.
> 
> http://stitch-maps.com/about/key/
> 
> Sue


This is a great resource. Amazing to see how many symbols/stitches we actually use. The one that boggles my mind is the CDDP decrease. It describes it as twisted but am not getting it. Maybe need to try it or look it up. Thanx for posting.

ETA--just did a quick look and there seems nothing mystifying about the cddp. It was the description that said it was twisted that threw me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Just caught up on the posts. I flew all day yesterday. Weird, had to fly fromAlbuquerque to Las Vegas to Akron-Canton. But I am here for the grandkids spring break and they are all mine today. &#128104;&#8205;&#10084;&#65039;&#8205;&#128104;. We are going to make coasters with puffy felt balls and teach them how to make cashew milk. When we were in Hawaii I got my GS Wes a pair of sunglasses that are half mirrors inside to see behind you. Perfect gift, he wanted to wear the, to bed and has them on now. I gave Kobi her Forest Paths cowl she asked for at Christmas. And she is wearing it in the picture. Wes is 9 and Kobi is 5. 

Belle, cannot imagine working with 1000+ stitches. Cannot wait to see the finished tablecloth. 

Glad to hear Tango is feeling better!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, they look great children :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle your skills with these fine threads are amazing.. I love the table cloth and can't wait to see it blocked  I bet your getting anxious to get it finished  so there is a up side to icy roads  I hope your Mom is feeling better also... 

Have a safe flight and trip Melanie. Thank you and have a very Happy Easter to you too... 

Toni that dinner is still in the crock stored in the fridge it will be even better tonight!  and I have tomorrow off... 

I am looking forward to your socks Bev!! I was able to print off the first chart and told hubby we have to get ink this weekend.. I need to call the printer in town and see if he could print these charts off for me... and I wonder what he would charge?? its worth asking.. I may just stop by on my way home! my ink is going to be close to $70 so it will be tight  It may still have to wait.. I hope not though.. 

Ann great job!! I'd answer a few questions for $10 off my yarn purchase 

Jane at least the Vet has an idea and there can be treatments now.. much better than his symptoms being a mystery


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Sue, maybe the bunny wants a treat for Easter?


Maybe he's hiding eggs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...I got my GS Wes a pair of sunglasses ...I gave Kobi her Forest Paths cowl she asked for at Christmas. ...


Sweet GKs 
FP looks great on Kobi.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue Had a job seeing bunny in the first pic but did spot him/her in the end .Wonder what it is attracted to on your plot.
Lovely pics Barbara .
Plan on finishing the Sampler Shawl to night as the extra yarn arrived .They posted it out before I had paid ...very trusting .
Ronie ..bet the busy day went in a flash .Those slow cooked meals are usually very tasty .Enjoy your time off .Do the shops open on a Sunday there ?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information Babalou I will look it up.. your grands are beautiful.. have fun making coasters  I use to do all kinds of crafts with the kids.. I'm not sure where most of them went but I still have the painted rocks we all made.. I should do something with them! We lived along a very nice river here in Oregon and so we walked down and picked out flat rocks and painted them the kids got worn out and slept really well and were very proud of their creations..

Your bunny sure does love you Sue.. your backyard has become his world.. 

I am knitting coasters with the left over yarn from hubby's scarf.. then I hope to felt them a little just to give them more density.. I finished one up last night. I was going to knit the shawl I started but thought with all those twist and turns I could really mess it up... best to do mindless knitting when tired


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue Had a job seeing bunny in the first pic but did spot him/her in the end .Wonder what it is attracted to on your plot.
> Lovely pics Barbara .
> Plan on finishing the Sampler Shawl to night as the extra yarn arrived .They posted it out before I had paid ...very trusting .
> Ronie ..bet the busy day went in a flash .Those slow cooked meals are usually very tasty .Enjoy your time off .Do the shops open on a Sunday there ?


well I'm working all week... I do have Thursday off but I have a sneaky suspicion that I will be called in.. just a niggle in the back of my head.. LOL Most of my town is closed by 6pm all week and ours is the only shop open on Sundays.. the grocery store and hardware stores are also open.. most everything is closed on Mondays too!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Just caught up on the posts. I flew all day yesterday. Weird, had to fly fromAlbuquerque to Las Vegas to Akron-Canton. But I am here for the grandkids spring break and they are all mine today. 👨‍❤️‍👨. We are going to make coasters with puffy felt balls and teach them how to make cashew milk. When we were in Hawaii I got my GS Wes a pair of sunglasses that are half mirrors inside to see behind you. Perfect gift, he wanted to wear the, to bed and has them on now. I gave Kobi her Forest Paths cowl she asked for at Christmas. And she is wearing it in the picture. Wes is 9 and Kobi is 5.
> 
> Belle, cannot imagine working with 1000+ stitches. Cannot wait to see the finished tablecloth.
> 
> Glad to hear Tango is feeling better!


Barbara--beautiful looking grans. Your gd looks much older than 5. Sounds like you have some really fun projects scheduled with them. Have a great visit. Flying hubs and their flight patterns are just too bizarre sometimes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, they look great children :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My bunny buddy is back. Haven't seen him since Friday.
> 
> Sue


You are really enjoying his visits!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, they look great children :thumbup: :thumbup:


ditto!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

YARN GIRLS OR DBNY is having a sale on Kraemer sock yarns. They not only have a 33% discount but today have an additional 35%. If you can squeeze some out of your budget there are some nice handdyed fingering yarns.

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=635_5102_8704_14156

the 35% code at checkout is KRAEMER35


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, they look great children :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> YARN GIRLS OR DBNY is having a sale on Kraemer sock yarns...


Good prices & some nice colourways. If I was on the other side of the Big Pond, I would probably order some.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Good prices & some nice colourways. If I was on the other side of the Big Pond, I would probably order some.


Anyone know if the colorways are long or short? I cannot find anything on the web.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Anyone know if the colorways are long or short? I cannot find anything on the web.


Did you check on Ravelry for FOs?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good prices & some nice colourways. If I was on the other side of the Big Pond, I would probably order some.


Why not order and it sent to Canada or to a friend who can hold the package for you. It really looks like a great sale. I must admit I caved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Anyone know if the colorways are long or short? I cannot find anything on the web.


Kraemer is in Pa. I would call them and also look on their Web site for patterns. They are not far from Chris.

EDIT--called Kraemer that does not do the dying. DBNY/CherryHill yarns does that. Called them and was told it is short runs so the fabric will be tweedy I think.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Kraemer is in Pa. I would call them and also look on their Web site for patterns. They are not far from Chris.
> 
> EDIT--called Kraemer that does not do the dying. DBNY/CherryHill yarns does that. Called them and was told it is short runs so the fabric will be tweedy I think.


Thanks for checking into the color run info. :thumbup: Those are great prices and very tempting. I can see why you caved.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Barbara, your GK's look like they are pretty fun to be with and you have some fun projects for them. Have a great time!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--beautiful looking grans. Your gd looks much older than 5. Sounds like you have some really fun projects scheduled with them. Have a great visit. Flying hubs and their flight patterns are just too bizarre sometimes.


Thanks Ann, Ronie & Tanya. My GD thinks she is older than five, I think it is the drama queen in her. Actually, she will be six in early June.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Barbara, your GK's look like they are pretty fun to be with and you have some fun projects for them. Have a great time!!!


Thank you. They really got into doing the coasters. Fun time and no video games!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so fun to see your bunny again.  Thanks for that stitch map. I will print that out as soon as DH gets up from his nap.

Tanya, what a deal. Nice yarns too. Unfortunately, can't buy any, but it doesn't cost to look! 

Julie, anything difinitive on your water situation yet? Your gansey is looking good!!

Barbara, love your GKs. Enjoy your time with them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Kraemer is in Pa. I would call them and also look on their Web site for patterns. They are not far from Chris.
> 
> EDIT--called Kraemer that does not do the dying. DBNY/CherryHill yarns does that. Called them and was told it is short runs so the fabric will be tweedy I think.


Thank you


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, so fun to see your bunny again.  Thanks for that stitch map. I will print that out as soon as DH gets up from his nap.
> 
> Tanya, what a deal. Nice yarns too. Unfortunately, can't buy any, but it doesn't cost to look!
> 
> ...


Not yet, Bev, the weather is gales- i.e., windy and wet, and I am funking heading out into it! 
Thank you- fortunately it is not yet cold enough to be having a desperate need for it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, they look great children :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Barbara!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope Tango continues to improve.


 :thumbup: Me too, Jane. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


It's looking great, Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, thanks for that stitch maps key. I saved it and am sure it will come in handy. 
Your bunny is definitely at home in your yard and enjoying it there. 

Glad you had an uneventful flight Barbara, even though it was long. You sound like you are really enjoying the time with the gks and what a fun idea to have a project going with them. They look very pleased and happy with their gifts. 

Ann, hope we get to see the sampler shawl. How nice that the yarn was sent so quickly and that they were so trusting. 

Julie, it's good to see the Gansey progress again. The sleeve is looking great and is a very pretty design.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Seem to be swamped,with catching up ! Some beautiful knitting ,Sue ,Linda Jane and a bright Pincha ,Ronie .
> The view is beautiful Caryn .Bev your woodpecker is super .I have a young oak tree just nearby and there is often a woodpecker there also the jays come for the acorns .
> Some Debbie Bliss Angel is just under £5 at Love Knitting .They list it as Aran but is that wrong ?
> Exercising motivation is hard going ! My daughter and I used to put a keep fit tape on ,work for 5 mins then sit and watch it !
> ...


Re. Debbie Bliss Angel; I think it is just that you knit mohair on a bigger needle than you may expect, Ann, to take account of the fluffiness.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great blob Belle! Snow seems like a good reason to stay home and knit.
> 
> Sit back and get some down time Ronie
> 
> ...


Happy Easter and safe flying, Melanie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Gansey is looking good, Julie! 

Pinterest is a treasure for fun kid ideas, if you need any more, Barbara.  

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


You'll be finished soon & sporting it for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, thanks for that stitch maps key. I saved it and am sure it will come in handy.
> Your bunny is definitely at home in your yard and enjoying it there.
> 
> Glad you had an uneventful flight Barbara, even though it was long. You sound like you are really enjoying the time with the gks and what a fun idea to have a project going with them. They look very pleased and happy with their gifts.
> ...


Thanks Caryn.
The design is Starmore's interpretation of the Eriskay Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your Gansey is looking good, Julie!
> 
> Pinterest is a treasure for fun kid ideas, if you need any more, Barbara.
> 
> Happy Knitting!!!


Thank you Toni!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, they look great children :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree. Lovely kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You'll be finished soon & sporting it for us.


It needs to cool down a bit more before I wear it! My goal had been just to have the sleeves to knit for Autumn- good to be on track! I wish I could be a few sizes smaller because inevitably photos maximise one's look! You are sensible using Tango as your model, how is he, by the way?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...how is he, by the way?


He is fine again today.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


It is good to see you getting back into it, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He is fine again today.


I am so glad to hear that- he has been such a worry for you when he is cast down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is good to see you getting back into it, Julie.


Thank you Linda! It is good to be able to work on it again!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today and my daughter's on Friday so our birthday treat has become a day at a spa. My son takes the boys (just one of them this year) for an uncle/nephew fun day and Sali and I get spoiled for the day - heaven. So relaxed now I could melt and Max has had so much fun he was more than ready for bed. Time for a glass of fizz now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today and my daughter's on Friday so our birthday treat has become a day at a spa. My son takes the boys (just one of them this year) for an uncle/nephew fun day and Sali and I get spoiled for the day - heaven. So relaxed now I could melt and Max has had so much fun he was more than ready for bed. Time for a glass of fizz now.


Happy Happy Birthday, Linda- it will show up a bit late I guess on the Digest!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Happy Birthday, Linda- it will show up a bit late I guess on the Digest!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Linda. I realize it is late in the day now, but hope you had a good day, Was the spa treat today?Hope you have been enjoying your birthday

Sue


linda09 said:


> It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today and my daughter's on Friday so our birthday treat has become a day at a spa. My son takes the boys (just one of them this year) for an uncle/nephew fun day and Sali and I get spoiled for the day - heaven. So relaxed now I could melt and Max has had so much fun he was more than ready for bed. Time for a glass of fizz now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDA!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I haven't been here, I'm in a bit of a state of shock. Someone close to me has been seriously depressed. We are over the worst of it for now, but I know depression is never really over and never will be for this person. Also I have just been to the docs and I have a few issues, but the one that took me back was that I have 1st stage kidney failure. There are things that I can do to help it and that's what I plan to do. I'm just a little upset at the moment. So after all of that here's my sprinkling of sunshine. 💞


Big HUGS to you, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the woodpecker pic, Bev. I love these little guys!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, Happy Birthday!! Sounds as if you had a wonderful time.

You're welcome, Elizabeth.  He is making a hole for a nest. I will be checking that tree, but soon the leaves will come out and I will be unable to see it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my mindless knitting. It is Elizabeth's design, Making Waves Scarf. Very bright and colourful.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Arctic Blast for Doglovers Shawl that I test knit for Elizabeth.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Formal Gardens that I test knit for Elizabeth. That was a couple of months ago before the birds and squirrels ate all the holly berries. Now there are none left at all.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Linda. Sounds like a most wonderful way to have celebrated!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today and my daughter's on Friday so our birthday treat has become a day at a spa. My son takes the boys (just one of them this year) for an uncle/nephew fun day and Sali and I get spoiled for the day - heaven. So relaxed now I could melt and Max has had so much fun he was more than ready for bed. Time for a glass of fizz now.


A spa day, how heavenly! Wonderful birthday treat for you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--Happy B'Day. What a nice gift: sounds like a delicious day for 2.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Good to see you, Elizabeth 

Free for 24 hours; code travellight
La Promenade by Plucky Knitter Design
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-promenade

Vasari Fringed Shawl
http://tahkistacycharles.com/product/free-patterns/vasari-shawl-in-solare/?utm_source=Tahki+Stacy+Charles+Consumer+Newsletter+List&utm_campaign=b52357fe97-Consumer_Newsletter_2016_03_23_FDC_Solare&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-b52357fe97-26912649


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


Brilliant!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased that Tango is continuing to improve :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today and my daughter's on Friday so our birthday treat has become a day at a spa. My son takes the boys (just one of them this year) for an uncle/nephew fun day and Sali and I get spoiled for the day - heaven. So relaxed now I could melt and Max has had so much fun he was more than ready for bed. Time for a glass of fizz now.


Happy Birthday. I am glad you have such a lovely day! Enjoy the fizz.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, that shawl is beautiful.


 p79

Thank you so much Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the temptation Tanya.. I guess it is a good thing that payday is on Thursday.. Or I would of caved too... I need some mad money for times like these  

Julie your Gansey is looking really nice I like the details..I am sure that it won't be long and you will be happy to have a new one to wear..


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- It is snowing outside. Am I confused or was yesterday really the first day of Spring????
> 
> The excitement level is rising here. I just finished the next to last pattern row on the tablecloth. So I have 2 more plan rows and 1 more pattern row and then I'm finished with the knitting and can start working off all those stitches. Plan on using a crocheted chain so there will be plenty of loops to help with the blocking. Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob" as it was laying on my foot stool. Will be 1,456 stitches when the last pattern row is complete. I'm wondering if I can hang in there to finish the knitting tonight. Probably not -- think there is about 7-8 hours left then time for the crochet hook.


 p79

Your tablecloth is a wonderful creation. Congratulations on getting this far and I know you'll finish it. It will be very beautiful on your table.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, Happy Birthday!! Sounds as if you had a wonderful time.
> 
> You're welcome, Elizabeth.  He is making a hole for a nest. I will be checking that tree, but soon the leaves will come out and I will be unable to see it.


I thought they were eating bugs!!  that's what I have been told anyway.. now I need to look it up.. I have seen squirrels put acorns in the holes before too  EDIT: Ah we are both right. http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Pileated_Woodpecker/id I didn't read this entire article but the first paragraph is very good and answered my question right away 

Happy Birthday Linda!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time and I am sure the Fizz has made you quite relaxed.. a perfect way to spend the day


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This was posted in today's Digest. Very useful.
> 
> http://stitch-maps.com/about/key/
> 
> Sue


 p80

Thank you, I've marked it and will use it now and again. It's great.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, Jane, for the patterns. The cowls are really nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Brilliant!!!


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My bunny buddy is back. Haven't seen him since Friday.
> 
> Sue


Your bunny has found a lovely garden and will probably be there all year. Although he may move out in the winter. Do plant some lettuce or other good bunny foods for him. He is darling and I love all the pictures of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the temptation Tanya.. I guess it is a good thing that payday is on Thursday.. Or I would of caved too... I need some mad money for times like these
> 
> Julie your Gansey is looking really nice I like the details..I am sure that it won't be long and you will be happy to have a new one to wear..


Thanks, Ronie- sometimes it is warm into May, but not always.
I ignore any enabling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It has been such a fun day. It is my birthday today and my daughter's on Friday so our birthday treat has become a day at a spa. My son takes the boys (just one of them this year) for an uncle/nephew fun day and Sali and I get spoiled for the day - heaven. So relaxed now I could melt and Max has had so much fun he was more than ready for bed. Time for a glass of fizz now.


Happy Birthday, Linda! Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Just caught up on the posts. I flew all day yesterday. Weird, had to fly fromAlbuquerque to Las Vegas to Akron-Canton. But I am here for the grandkids spring break and they are all mine today. 👨‍❤️‍👨. We are going to make coasters with puffy felt balls and teach them how to make cashew milk. When we were in Hawaii I got my GS Wes a pair of sunglasses that are half mirrors inside to see behind you. Perfect gift, he wanted to wear the, to bed and has them on now. I gave Kobi her Forest Paths cowl she asked for at Christmas. And she is wearing it in the picture. Wes is 9 and Kobi is 5.


Glad the flight was fine. The gks are very sweet. Wes looks like he's trying to be a big guy with that somber face and sunglasses and Kobi is looks like she's growing up. The cowl looks great on her. Have a happy Easter with them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Linda!!!* It sounds like you have had a wonderfully peaceful day.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was getting a bit concerned toward #7 and 8 of the main colors of Seahorse Dragon...between trying to make sure I had enough thread of that shading and getting somewhat tired of one pattern. No problems with moving onto another pattern...variety keeps the enthusiasm going.

I am curious if some string was used to help with the hovering pattern over that helicopter control. The one by itself will need a companion for flight support.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


It's looking wonderful. When it's finished, is it for you? I didn't catch that.

I got some wool and a pattern from Ireland for an Aran and haven't decided yet whether to make a pullover or a cardigan. Probably the latter.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> YARN GIRLS OR DBNY is having a sale on Kraemer sock yarns. They not only have a 33% discount but today have an additional 35%. If you can squeeze some out of your budget there are some nice handdyed fingering yarns.
> 
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=635_5102_8704_14156
> 
> the 35% code at checkout is KRAEMER35


 p 82

Thanks for the info. I am on their list so the emails come about every day, or so it seems, so I often don't bother to look. I bought lots from them on the Christmas splurge and haven't knitted any of it up yet. So I have to pass on this, but it is a good deal.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Linda. What a wonderful day you had. A day at the spa is always relaxing and wonderfu\l.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, yes it is for me! A cardigan is often more practical, in my opinion.



Dodie R. said:


> It's looking wonderful. When it's finished, is it for you? I didn't catch that.
> 
> I got some wool and a pattern from Ireland for an Aran and haven't decided yet whether to make a pullover or a cardigan. Probably the latter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you will have a great time at the gathering and a very Happy Easter. Will miss you, but will look forward to hearing all about it.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Great blob Belle! Snow seems like a good reason to stay home and knit.
> 
> Sit back and get some down time Ronie
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, even as a blob your tablecloth looks outstanding.
Sue



Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- It is snowing outside. Am I confused or was yesterday really the first day of Spring???? Had a small relapse probably because I worked outside yesterday in the cold; so stayed home today rather than tackling the icy roads. Have been knitting all day; so decided to take a quick break to let my eyes rest a bit and hopefully come back into focus.
> 
> All your beautiful work just seems to be eye-candy for me. Sea horses, stoles, shawls and critters are all most enjoyable. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The excitement level is rising here. I just finished the next to last pattern row on the tablecloth. So I have 2 more plan rows and 1 more pattern row and then I'm finished with the knitting and can start working off all those stitches. Plan on using a crocheted chain so there will be plenty of loops to help with the blocking. Couldn't resist taking a couple of pictures of the "blob" as it was laying on my foot stool. Will be 1,456 stitches when the last pattern row is complete. I'm wondering if I can hang in there to finish the knitting tonight. Probably not -- think there is about 7-8 hours left then time for the crochet hook.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[how lucky for you. Hope you will enjoy the yarn you get.

Sue quote=annweb]Hope you enjoy the Easter break Melanie and all. 
Belle ...what a great piece .Wise to stay clear of the snow .
Jane ....Here's wishing little Tango a brighter day .
Had a £10 voucher for yarn because I filled in a questionnaire so was worth a few minutes of my time .[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The GKs will be here on Sunday and will be having a little Easter Egg hunt, so maybe he is the Easter bunny.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Yay for new yarn Ann!
> 
> Sue, maybe the bunny wants a treat for Easter?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, cute pic of the GKs. I thought she was older than 5, maybe closer to 8.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Just caught up on the posts. I flew all day yesterday. Weird, had to fly fromAlbuquerque to Las Vegas to Akron-Canton. But I am here for the grandkids spring break and they are all mine today. 👨‍❤️‍👨. We are going to make coasters with puffy felt balls and teach them how to make cashew milk. When we were in Hawaii I got my GS Wes a pair of sunglasses that are half mirrors inside to see behind you. Perfect gift, he wanted to wear the, to bed and has them on now. I gave Kobi her Forest Paths cowl she asked for at Christmas. And she is wearing it in the picture. Wes is 9 and Kobi is 5.
> 
> Belle, cannot imagine working with 1000+ stitches. Cannot wait to see the finished tablecloth.
> 
> Glad to hear Tango is feeling better!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, he is my helper, or is it the other way around?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Maybe he's hiding eggs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I am.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> You are really enjoying his visits!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I am at, with the Guernsey.


Sue

:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear that, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> He is fine again today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books. 

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books.
> 
> Sue


I hope the rest does the trick, Sue. Happy Browsing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books.
> 
> Sue


Ouch! Hope you get that wrist under control. When you knit do you take frequent breaks for stretching out your wrist, arms and neck?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: Forgot to mention that I cheerfully lost about 1-2 lbs donating blood this past Tuesday. American Red Cross even calls me BEGGING for me to donate. I'm not in the universal donor groups...but I am in the 2% section of the statistics. Strangely enough, though both parents are + (positive)...my factor is - (negative)--> and I am NOT adopted.

Now...about 12 lbs a year --> allowing for 2 month interval wait. And I have to work on at LEAST that much to be good to myself! At least I'm losing the weight selectively, not due to excessive bleeding.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist...


Oh, bummer, Sue!!
I hope that the rest does the trick.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I hope the rest does the trick, Sue. Happy Browsing!


So funny - I hadn't seen your post & I used the same expression.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until the end of the day Sunday, March 27 U.S. Pacific Time
Catamarca Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cajamarca-shawlette

Free download through March 31st
Spring Forward Cowl by Diane L. Augustin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-forward-cowl

Pipeline Cowl by Joanna Cosgrove
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pipevine-cowl

Arabella Swirl Shaw by SKEINO LLC
http://www.skeino.com/arabella-swirl-shawl.html

I dont recall coming across this designer before. 27 free patterns - but some only in French.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/helene23-soie-et-laine

Bunny Sock Hop by Ann Clark
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-sock-hop

Uwila by Cirsium Crochet
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uwila
A number of other free patterns available - one of which looks familiar.

Vertical Duplicate Stitch Scarf by Crystal Palace Yarns
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/creme-cable-eyelt-scarf.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I, too, hope the rest does the trick.  It is good to get on top of it now at the beginning.

Karen, congrats on continued weight loss. You are doing an awesome job. 

Thanks, Jane, for more lovely patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it will be hard not knitting, but hopefully resting will help.

Sue


TLL said:


> I hope the rest does the trick, Sue. Happy Browsing!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Probably not as much stretching as I should. Now I am wondering about the ramifications for my AquaFit and jazzercise classes where I use weights. I should probably lay off those (weights) too for the next few days. Reading knitting books may be the order of the day for a few days, and I have plenty of them to keep me busy.

Sue 


tamarque said:


> Ouch! Hope you get that wrist under control. When you knit do you take frequent breaks for stretching out your wrist, arms and neck?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, love your GKs. Enjoy your time with them.


Thanks, Bev. I'll sleep again when I go home because they both crawl into bed with me at night 😴 Wouldn't trade it though!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Probably not as much stretching as I should. Now I am wondering about the ramifications for my AquaFit and jazzercise classes where I use weights. I should probably lay off those (weights) too for the next few days. Reading knitting books may be the order of the day for a few days, and I have plenty of them to keep me busy.
> 
> Sue


I would go the exercise classes but lay off the weights and see what you are able to handle w/o stressing the wrist. The water class might actually be healing as water often is. I would also talk with the class teacher and ask his/her input on what you can do safely. But taking a couple of days to read knitting books sounds really pleasant, especially if you can sit outside and soak in some sun.

You also might want to pay attention to the stress in your body when knitting and develop some other tactics to keep you more relaxed. I am thinking changing sitting positions, developing some alternative methods for knitting as how you hold the needles or how you manipulate the yarn. I have about 3 or 4 and change frequently when my hands begin to feel tired or strained.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Forgot to mention that I cheerfully lost about 1-2 lbs donating blood this past Tuesday. American Red Cross even calls me BEGGING for me to donate. I'm not in the universal donor groups...but I am in the 2% section of the statistics. Strangely enough, though both parents are + (positive)...my factor is - (negative)--> and I am NOT adopted.
> 
> Now...about 12 lbs a year --> allowing for 2 month interval wait. And I have to work on at LEAST that much to be good to myself! At least I'm losing the weight selectively, not due to excessive bleeding.


Glad that you are losing your weight slowly and giving your body time to adjust it. Congrats and keep feeling good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--great selection of patterns today. That Pam Jamalian shawl is a stunner. The French designer has some nice ones too but when clicking on the English translation, only the corrections come up. Fortunately, the pattern is very simple and can be duplicated I think w/o much trouble. The one that caught my eye was Douceur d'Amandes. I can see it in a jewel ruby red.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books.
> 
> Sue


Looking through knitting books can take up a LOT of time! LOL! Sending healing vibes to you for a fast recovery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, l hope you are feeling better soon and pain free.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely selections of patterns, Jane. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope the rest does the trick, Sue. Happy Browsing!


Me, too, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your continued weight loss, Karen!

It is so fun to see you enjoying your GKs, Barbara. 

*You are all invited to join *Knitting in the Loft* over in ravelry. I don't have any topics started yet, but will get there.  I'm still trying to get that all figured out. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> *You are all invited to join *Knitting in the Loft* over in ravelry. I don't have any topics started yet, but will get there.  I'm still trying to get that all figured out.


You now have a topic started and Jane and I are awaiting everyone else to arrive! Come join us, everyone!

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books.
> 
> Sue


I'm sorry this happened.. I know how hard you have been working on your SW. I hope the Blue Emu and brace do the trick.. I find it almost just as enjoyable to look through my book, magazines, and printed patterns and sorting through my stash getting it all nice and tidy as I do knitting.. _Almost_  Maybe the spring weather will have you busy outside


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free download until April 15th, while it is being tech edited 
Chrysanthemum Shawl by Francoise Danoy
http://www.arohaknits.com/journal/2016/3/24/chrysanthemum-shawl-beta-release


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link Elizabeth  I joined in. Toni you sure have been busy... 

I am going to take it easy today. I'd like to get my house all nice and clean then sit down with a nice cup of tea and knit the afternoon away..  Most likely just the kitchen will get cleaned.. LOL 

I have no idea what the weather is out there.. but it is cold.. so maybe we will have clear sky's today..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Boy! You sure didn't waste any time!  Thank you!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Invitation to the loft accepted TY Toni .See two trouble makers have arrived already ! Good luck in your new venture .
Julie ..see the gansey coming on apace .Just ready for the cold weather .
Linda ...apologies for missing the Birthday .Good wishes .
Sue ...so sorry your knitting is curtailed .This has not been your month has it ? Take care making food for everyone .Perhaps DH had better peel the veg as potatoes can be very heavy .Enjoy .
Just catching the bus to The Loft ...bye .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size. Ended up putting 2 tables together and a 5x5 set of mats, pinning out the center, then pulling the tables apart, adding more mats as needed to stretch the outer edges. So if you thought the picture looked kind of wompy (is that a word?) you are correct because there is nothing but good intentions supporting the center. The good news is that I only found 1 dropped stitch which can be quickly fixed when dry. Final size (as pinned) is 68 inches for diameter. Just have to wait till later to measure final size. I could have stretched it more -- maybe up to 70 inches, but thought I'd start conservative and see how it fits table. 

Design okay, looks kind of weird blocked, but I remain optimistic that when put on the table, the swirl will cover the top and the lozenge-shaped lace will drape nicely. I also hoping that the elongation of the lozenges will have the visual effect of pulling the eye down (could refer to that as cascading, I think). Have mixed thoughts about the pie-shaped wedges. Think they will become lost in the drape over the edge, but if I were to do this again, the one thing for certain that I would change is that I'd make sure that each wedge has at least 1 knit stitch on each side and that the YOs would be next to that. When I did this one,every 4th row, the yo was at the edge. Worked okay in the pattern, but became a tension problem when I had to split the stitches onto multiple circular needles. There is just too much pull and tug where the needles cross each other. Ended up using 3449 yds -- so just shy of 5 full balls of the Knit Picks Curio cotton. So cost of materials for the whole thing was less than $20 -- got a good deal on the "price per knitted hour" on this one. 

Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Boy! You sure didn't waste any time!  Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


Toni--how to join? I never got these RSS feeds which seem to be needed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... ...


WOW WOW & WOW!!!!
Gorgeous, Belle!
I don't understand why you think it might not look great on the table.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--that is one heck of a spectacular project. And the blocking looks excellent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am with you in the Loft, Toni :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Belle, it's stunning!! Thanks for sharing. How many hours do you have in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--how to join? I never got these RSS feeds which seem to be needed.


Don't know what the RSS is but to join just click on the button near the top on the right that says "Join this Group."


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bella, your work is stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Belle, it's stunning!! Thanks for sharing. How many hours do you have in it.


I really don't know, but the answer would be ALOT. Probably in the mid-hundreds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't know what the RSS is but to join just click on the button near the top on the right that says "Join this Group."


Thanx Jane--that worked, I think. I just never get computer stuff easily and first attempt asked me for an RSS feed link which I don't have/use. FYI, there have been some things on Ravelry which wanted such a link and so never joined into some groups.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Invitation to the loft accepted TY Toni .See two trouble makers have arrived already ! Good luck in your new venture .
> Julie ..see the gansey coming on apace .Just ready for the cold weather .
> Linda ...apologies for missing the Birthday .Good wishes .
> Sue ...so sorry your knitting is curtailed .This has not been your month has it ? Take care making food for everyone .Perhaps DH had better peel the veg as potatoes can be very heavy .Enjoy .
> Just catching the bus to The Loft ...bye .


That is the idea, Ann- I need a spare jumper/sweater - my grey one is good , but my old cream aran one is falling to pieces, after some 23 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size. Ended up putting 2 tables together and a 5x5 set of mats, pinning out the center, then pulling the tables apart, adding more mats as needed to stretch the outer edges. So if you thought the picture looked kind of wompy (is that a word?) you are correct because there is nothing but good intentions supporting the center. The good news is that I only found 1 dropped stitch which can be quickly fixed when dry. Final size (as pinned) is 68 inches for diameter. Just have to wait till later to measure final size. I could have stretched it more -- maybe up to 70 inches, but thought I'd start conservative and see how it fits table.
> 
> Design okay, looks kind of weird blocked, but I remain optimistic that when put on the table, the swirl will cover the top and the lozenge-shaped lace will drape nicely. I also hoping that the elongation of the lozenges will have the visual effect of pulling the eye down (could refer to that as cascading, I think). Have mixed thoughts about the pie-shaped wedges. Think they will become lost in the drape over the edge, but if I were to do this again, the one thing for certain that I would change is that I'd make sure that each wedge has at least 1 knit stitch on each side and that the YOs would be next to that. When I did this one,every 4th row, the yo was at the edge. Worked okay in the pattern, but became a tension problem when I had to split the stitches onto multiple circular needles. There is just too much pull and tug where the needles cross each other. Ended up using 3449 yds -- so just shy of 5 full balls of the Knit Picks Curio cotton. So cost of materials for the whole thing was less than $20 -- got a good deal on the "price per knitted hour" on this one.
> 
> Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


This is such a magnificent piece Belle! Looking forward to seeing it on the table you designed it for.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... FYI, there have been some things on Ravelry which wanted such a link and so never joined into some groups.


I've never encountered it - & I am in a lot of groups.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Invitation to the loft accepted TY Toni .See two trouble makers have arrived already !


Trouble makers? _She's on to us, Jane!_


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size.
> 
> Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


Oh, Belle! I am in awe! This is so gorgeously fabulous!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> You now have a topic started and Jane and I are awaiting everyone else to arrive! Come join us, everyone!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


wow.....just joined the group...how much fun is this going to be!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size. Ended up putting 2 tables together and a 5x5 set of mats, pinning out the center, then pulling the tables apart, adding more mats as needed to stretch the outer edges. So if you thought the picture looked kind of wompy (is that a word?) you are correct because there is nothing but good intentions supporting the center. The good news is that I only found 1 dropped stitch which can be quickly fixed when dry. Final size (as pinned) is 68 inches for diameter. Just have to wait till later to measure final size. I could have stretched it more -- maybe up to 70 inches, but thought I'd start conservative and see how it fits table.
> 
> Design okay, looks kind of weird blocked, but I remain optimistic that when put on the table, the swirl will cover the top and the lozenge-shaped lace will drape nicely. I also hoping that the elongation of the lozenges will have the visual effect of pulling the eye down (could refer to that as cascading, I think). Have mixed thoughts about the pie-shaped wedges. Think they will become lost in the drape over the edge, but if I were to do this again, the one thing for certain that I would change is that I'd make sure that each wedge has at least 1 knit stitch on each side and that the YOs would be next to that. When I did this one,every 4th row, the yo was at the edge. Worked okay in the pattern, but became a tension problem when I had to split the stitches onto multiple circular needles. There is just too much pull and tug where the needles cross each other. Ended up using 3449 yds -- so just shy of 5 full balls of the Knit Picks Curio cotton. So cost of materials for the whole thing was less than $20 -- got a good deal on the "price per knitted hour" on this one.
> 
> Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


Wonderful!!!!! what pattern is this...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You now have a topic started and Jane and I are awaiting everyone else to arrive! Come join us, everyone!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


I'm there!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size. Ended up putting 2 tables together and a 5x5 set of mats, pinning out the center, then pulling the tables apart, adding more mats as needed to stretch the outer edges. So if you thought the picture looked kind of wompy (is that a word?) you are correct because there is nothing but good intentions supporting the center. The good news is that I only found 1 dropped stitch which can be quickly fixed when dry. Final size (as pinned) is 68 inches for diameter. Just have to wait till later to measure final size. I could have stretched it more -- maybe up to 70 inches, but thought I'd start conservative and see how it fits table.
> 
> Design okay, looks kind of weird blocked, but I remain optimistic that when put on the table, the swirl will cover the top and the lozenge-shaped lace will drape nicely. I also hoping that the elongation of the lozenges will have the visual effect of pulling the eye down (could refer to that as cascading, I think). Have mixed thoughts about the pie-shaped wedges. Think they will become lost in the drape over the edge, but if I were to do this again, the one thing for certain that I would change is that I'd make sure that each wedge has at least 1 knit stitch on each side and that the YOs would be next to that. When I did this one,every 4th row, the yo was at the edge. Worked okay in the pattern, but became a tension problem when I had to split the stitches onto multiple circular needles. There is just too much pull and tug where the needles cross each other. Ended up using 3449 yds -- so just shy of 5 full balls of the Knit Picks Curio cotton. So cost of materials for the whole thing was less than $20 -- got a good deal on the "price per knitted hour" on this one.
> 
> Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


Belle - that is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I, too, hope the rest does the trick.  It is good to get on top of it now at the beginning.
> 
> Karen, congrats on continued weight loss. You are doing an awesome job.
> 
> Thanks, Jane, for more lovely patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today's AquaFit was great as we did several exercises with our hands, and I did not use weights at all.
Sue


tamarque said:


> I would go the exercise classes but lay off the weights and see what you are able to handle w/o stressing the wrist. The water class might actually be healing as water often is. I would also talk with the class teacher and ask his/her input on what you can do safely. But taking a couple of days to read knitting books sounds really pleasant, especially if you can sit outside and soak in some sun.
> 
> You also might want to pay attention to the stress in your body when knitting and develop some other tactics to keep you more relaxed. I am thinking changing sitting positions, developing some alternative methods for knitting as how you hold the needles or how you manipulate the yarn. I have about 3 or 4 and change frequently when my hands begin to feel tired or strained.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I will start my new regimen this evening. I just hope I can stay alert.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Looking through knitting books can take up a LOT of time! LOL! Sending healing vibes to you for a fast recovery.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, l hope you are feeling better soon and pain free.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Hopefully we may have some more weather like today...warm and sunny.

Aue


Ronie said:


> I'm sorry this happened.. I know how hard you have been working on your SW. I hope the Blue Emu and brace do the trick.. I find it almost just as enjoyable to look through my book, magazines, and printed patterns and sorting through my stash getting it all nice and tidy as I do knitting.. _Almost_  Maybe the spring weather will have you busy outside


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous, Belle. I am sure it will look great on the table.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size. Ended up putting 2 tables together and a 5x5 set of mats, pinning out the center, then pulling the tables apart, adding more mats as needed to stretch the outer edges. So if you thought the picture looked kind of wompy (is that a word?) you are correct because there is nothing but good intentions supporting the center. The good news is that I only found 1 dropped stitch which can be quickly fixed when dry. Final size (as pinned) is 68 inches for diameter. Just have to wait till later to measure final size. I could have stretched it more -- maybe up to 70 inches, but thought I'd start conservative and see how it fits table.
> 
> Design okay, looks kind of weird blocked, but I remain optimistic that when put on the table, the swirl will cover the top and the lozenge-shaped lace will drape nicely. I also hoping that the elongation of the lozenges will have the visual effect of pulling the eye down (could refer to that as cascading, I think). Have mixed thoughts about the pie-shaped wedges. Think they will become lost in the drape over the edge, but if I were to do this again, the one thing for certain that I would change is that I'd make sure that each wedge has at least 1 knit stitch on each side and that the YOs would be next to that. When I did this one,every 4th row, the yo was at the edge. Worked okay in the pattern, but became a tension problem when I had to split the stitches onto multiple circular needles. There is just too much pull and tug where the needles cross each other. Ended up using 3449 yds -- so just shy of 5 full balls of the Knit Picks Curio cotton. So cost of materials for the whole thing was less than $20 -- got a good deal on the "price per knitted hour" on this one.
> 
> Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today's AquaFit was great as we did several exercises with our hands, and I did not use weights at all.
> Sue


Terrific. Glad to hear that and I know being in the water was enlivening for you generally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Trouble makers? _She's on to us, Jane!_


Are you calling me a trouble maker??
Me???
I'm innocent, I tell ya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you calling me a trouble maker??
> Me???
> I'm innocent, I tell ya!


As innocent as Tango sneaking out the gate :lol:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books.
> 
> Sue


 p 89

There's nothing fun about tendinitis. I hope you can manage to give it the rest that it's asking for. No knitting will be very hard, but you can do it! Get lots of new ideas out of those books and let us know what you find.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone has just cut off my right arm--my email is down for who knows how long. Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle, your table cloth is AMAZING!!! You were soooo fast with that! Beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:
 

> I am with you in the Loft, Toni :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma! I figured that out after Jane clarified who you were.  I'm so glad you joined us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For all of you, trouble makers or not  , thank you for jumping on board the Knitting in the Loft group today. It was purely unintentional that it got started this morning. I was researching possible name options and the next thing I knew I had a group started! Away we go!!! 

Once again, you have all proven that you are the best!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wonderful!!!!! what pattern is this...


Its a mash-up of several patterns. The swirl portion (center) is from Meg Swansen and can be found in "A Gathering of Lace". The lozenges is a take off of a lace pattern found in one of Walker's books modified to graduate in length and the wedges are mine. As they would say "a little bit of this and a little bit of that"


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Its a mash-up of several patterns. The swirl portion (center) is from Meg Swansen and can be found in "A Gathering of Lace". The lozenges is a take off of a lace pattern found in one of Walker's books modified to graduate in length and the wedges are mine. As they would say "a little bit of this and a little bit of that"


Well it is marvelous...I love to see different patterns come together so wells


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> For all of you, trouble makers or not  , thank you for jumping on board the Knitting in the Loft group today. It was purely unintentional that it got started this morning. I was researching possible name options and the next thing I knew I had a group started! Away we go!!!
> 
> Once again, you have all proven that you are the best!


I got your email saying you friended me on Ravelry... I thought we already did that?? LOL I'm with you Tanya this computer stuff takes me longer than most for me..

My email was giving me fits this morning too.. I finally got on but it was really frustrating me.. I hope yours is up and running again..

Belle I think this is stunning!! I wouldn't of believed you pretty much designed this as you went.. but we saw your test knitting  it was great fun watching this all unfold...

I did some weeding in my containers.. I hope to get at least 4 more large ones and some fun 'out of the box' containers for the garden this year.. I know hubby is more into growing some veggies this year after our tomatoes did so well last year. We are suppose to be having some dry weather for the next couple of days then rain again by Sunday.. maybe earlier but I am being hopeful


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle, I don't know why you think it's weird, I think it's absolutely beautiful. You've done a marvelous job. Am anxious to see it on your table.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I just signed up for the Knitting in the Loft group also and wanted to make sure I was on the list of test knitters. Will check the stash for yarn, but as usual will probably have to buy new! 

I hadn't looked at Winter Wonderland until I saw it mentioned for a KAL. It is really lovely and the kind of knitting I like to do. It looks light as a spider's web and it'll be fun to knit.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Jane--that worked, I think. I just never get computer stuff easily and first attempt asked me for an RSS feed link which I don't have/use. FYI, there have been some things on Ravelry which wanted such a link and so never joined into some groups.


I saw the RSS link also and got out of it completely until you told Tanya where the link was so I was able to get in also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Someone has just cut off my right arm--my email is down for who knows how long. Grrrrrrrr!


Oh, pooh! I hope it doesn't take too long to get it straightened out.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to be attempting to prepare for the April 10th date...so, no Ravelry group attempt.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had a really nice day off... I did some knitting.. attempted felting... didn't work but I like the swatch much more now that it has shrunk a little.. I'll toss it in the wash tomorrow and see if that will felt it.. I am making coasters and although it is fine the way it is... I'd like it felted  I just did the fishermans rib and the next one I am doing is a basket weave.. you know those times your on the couch with needles and yarn but no patter.. LOL well that works out just fine for coasters.. that Fritz will most likely take as his own when our backs are turned.. actually he is getting so much better.. he has turned into a really sweet dog..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, sure hope that you can get the tendinitis under control. I had that last year. I used a brace and also did acupuncture for it which seemed to help. Have fun getting into your books and maybe another puzzle. 

Toni, I made it over to your ravelry group and joined in the fun! Congrats on getting that started. Very awesome. 

Wow Belle. That is a masterpiece. Good job of figuring out the blocking. I bet it will be wonderful on your table. 

Tanya, sure hope you can get the email mess fixed quickly.

I finished FG and have it blocking. I seemed to have knitted the first half looser than the second half. I hope it won't be noticeable after blocking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> .. I seemed to have knitted the first half looser than the second half.


I've wondered about whether that might happen with the year long project. As you say, blocking will likely fix it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying to make good use of my non-knitting time. Here are some free patterns. Feel like I am in a "look, don't touch situation".
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regina-marie

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/passe-partout-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-view-shawlette

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gravity-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hydrogen-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serena-shadow-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/less-is-more-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/extinction

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/september-morning

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gwindra

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-comfort-shawl

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've wondered about whether that might happen with the year long project. As you say, blocking will likely fix it.


This is the Formal Gardens stole, not the year long scarf. But it did take me a while to finish


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Folks--another day done done.

Ronie--Still struggling with computer mysteries. Email came back on line at some point this afternoon and it seems all the mail came in for the day, so that one is done. The problem was from the server, not me. 

Have to confess I have no idea about friending you on Ravelry. Not that I don't like being your friend, but haven't a clue how that happened or how to do intentionally.
Any instructions on doing this welcomed.

Belle--most designers use details, style, motifs that they see elsewhere so don't belittle your process of combining stitches/patterns that you have liked elsewhere. This is still a majestic work to be proud of.

Tendontitis? Here's my broken record: Homeopathy worked for me, and quite rapidly, too.

The post office fairy made 2 deliveries today in record time. My new testing equipment arrived and even comes in its own storage box. Need to find my mini phillips head to put in the battery and give it a try. And my yarn, ordered only 3 days ago from ICE arrived. It was sent from Houston, Tx, not Turkey. Pretty good, huh?

It was another gorgeous day here and got out into the garden again. Managed 2 hours and finished turning about 1/3 of the garden. Got a row of spinach in the other day along with the shallots. All the garlic is up and looking good. Will get the onions and some asian greens in tomorrow. And sent off a large soil sample to the lab for testing. It cost a small fortune ($11+) to mail and it is only a bag of dirt. There is something insane about that. Daffs are all above ground and a few have flowered; the tulips are up, too. So growing season is off and running.

Had a fun conversation with a young man in Guatemala City. He was at a call center for hotels and we talked almost an hour about his leaving NY and moving back to Guatemala with his mother. We compared notes about our liking the peace of country living and I told him the only I didn't that he did was volcanoes. Of course there are other differences, but that was a fun little tidbit.

All told, not a bad day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am, as you probably can guess, a little bit at a loose end with not knitting. I've done my Ravelry search to look and ooh and aah. Now I am reading through a very interesting book I ordered recently when I got Clara Parkes book. It is called *Knitting Ephemera * by Carol J. Sucolski. It has lots of knitting-related pearls of wisdom, trivia, folklore etc. There is a lot of information in it. I had just been reading a page or two at bedtime, but now I should be able to devote more time to it. From what I have read so far, I can definitely recommend it.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--nice set of patterns but love Lester the Leicester. Adorable and a perfect mascot indeed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> This is the Formal Gardens stole, not the year long scarf. But it did take me a while to finish


Yes - but the other spans a much longer time.
I know that my tension is not as tight since I started knitting lace.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like a great day Tanya. Don't you have a local cooperative extension who will test your soil?

Sue, you are doing good catching up on your reading with your "extra" time. That book sounds interesting. 

Now I get what you were saying Jane. I don't remember having that problem though with the year long scarf, but maybe I just didn't notice. It is strange that I got tighter tension over time instead of looser.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, for the patterns. 

Tanya, quite the interesting day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--the local co-op extension does not do extensive testing. They only list pH testing. Cornell Univ will do more testing but they charge about the same as what the lab is charging me but this lab does more extensive testing and sending in the soil would still cost the same. The lab doing this testing for me is one that the local organic farmers use. They will test for a lot of the trace minerals and will do extra testing if you order it. They will also provide custom recommendations for soil amendments.

FYI, I think my knitting tension also often tightens as I work on a project. It seems this happens as I work on bigger projects, getting more comfortable with them, and speed up.

Bev--it was an interesting day. Lot of ground, literally, covered in more ways than one.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Belle that is an absolutely wonderful cover .Bet your table will be better dressed than some people .
Sue ..Hope the reading and hunting patterns is aiding your recovery .
Ronie .is your kitchen now sparkling ? Did you fit knitting in too ?
Toni ..You must be very excited and already seem to be drumming up a lot of support .
Bev...never knitted socks on 2 circulars so thought I would look at the process .Seemed to finally get it looking reasonable on my 5 th attempt ! I thought I was quite well iniformed on knitting but have been proved wrong on that point .Good for the ageing mind to work things out .
Beautiful start to the day but turning nasty later .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oops meant to say ,Tanya , frustrating with no e mails but you seemed to have a very good day otherwise .It is good to be in the garden .I love just being out there with my thoughts .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, the end result of a little bit of this and that is magic!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, thank you for the patterns. There are some very pretty ones.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I have had a really nice day off... I did some knitting.. attempted felting... didn't work but I like the swatch much more now that it has shrunk a little.. I'll toss it in the wash tomorrow and see if that will felt it.. I am making coasters and although it is fine the way it is... I'd like it felted  I just did the fishermans rib and the next one I am doing is a basket weave.. you know those times your on the couch with needles and yarn but no patter.. LOL well that works out just fine for coasters.. that Fritz will most likely take as his own when our backs are turned.. actually he is getting so much better.. he has turned into a really sweet dog..


That is a sweet tribute to Fritz. I am pleased you had a nice day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am glad you had a good day :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oops meant to say ,Tanya , frustrating with no e mails but you seemed to have a very good day otherwise .It is good to be in the garden .I love just being out there with my thoughts .


totally agree. wonderful time in garden meant I forgot about the emails for a few hours which is actually a good thing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, I have never done socks with two circulars. I did try the magic loop once, but it was just to fiddly. I learned on DPNs. I would recommend using a method you are familiar with as this pattern is a bit fiddly.  But whatever makes you happy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am glad you had a good day :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. It is those good ones that get you thru the rest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, I have never done socks with two circulars. I did try the magic loop once, but it was just to fiddly. ...


I did a pair with 2 circs but found it really cumbersome - & sometimes ended up with everything on one, anyway, which resulted in a weird situation: my needle tips were in the middle of the work but I couldn't knit because the yarn ends were elsewhere. (I think you have to be there to understand that.) I had to think about it all of the time. I didn't come here for that!!

Likewise, I am not a fan of ML - I just use a long circular & slide things along - Tanya calls it travelling loop, I think - I can never remember. It was just something that came to me naturally when I was knitting hundreds of Lopi sweaters back in the 80s.
I start out my socks with DPNs - I have no trouble using them & would stick to them if I was doing 1AAT but I much prefer doing TAAT.
It's nice to learn something new, but as Bev says, use what works best for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We finally had some rain. Yea! While some of you have been drowning in the wet stuff, it has been very dry here with no rain for days. My new little planted seeds really need it. Maybe will play with the new yarns that came yesterday


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Maybe will play with the new yarns that came yesterday


Sounds like fun. I have been playing with my new Ice order & looking at the Artesano site - telling myself that I shouldn't buy any more - at least not until I get the order that I placed last week.
Oh, yeah - & looking at the Crystal & Ice site for beads to go with it all.

* Ann* , which UK online site do you find offers the best deals on beads?

* Ronie* , do you think that Pincha might accommodate some beads - maybe on the leaf tips?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is great. I am still struggling to increase the fat content sufficiently. My sugar jones is old and strong. I stay away from most highly processed foods but dried fruit is high in sugar no matter how you cut it. I think my lunch needs more fat in it so will try adding more nuts or avocado to the salads.
> Funnily, cheese doesn't quite cut it for me even tho it can be high in fat.
> 
> In his daily post today Hyman provided a list of his carry-along snacks to prevent those eat-everything-in-sight hunger cravings. They are all high fat and most are reasonable.


I'll have to check his daily post, I don't seem to get it. I looked at the Facebook page for Eat Fat Get Thin and just have trouble finding anything there. But then I am not a big FB fan and don't have much patience for it.

Took the grands to Michaels yesterday for them to pick out their own crafts. Very interesting how different the selections are between boys and girls. Today we are going to dye eggs using shaving cream and food dye. Messy means success with the young crowd.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Barbara!


Thank you both!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda. I realize it is late in the day now, but hope you had a good day, Was the spa treat today?Hope you have been enjoying your birthday
> 
> Sue


Yes, happy late birthday! Hope it was great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Glad the flight was fine. The gks are very sweet. Wes looks like he's trying to be a big guy with that somber face and sunglasses and Kobi is looks like she's growing up. The cowl looks great on her. Have a happy Easter with them.


Thank you Dodie! Funny, kids always try to look older and we try to look younger!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, cute pic of the GKs. I thought she was older than 5, maybe closer to 8.
> 
> Sue


I better not tell her that, she will get a big head!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> WOW WOW & WOW!!!!
> Gorgeous, Belle!
> I don't understand why you think it might not look great on the table.


Agree. It is gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Today we are going to dye eggs using shaving cream and food dye. Messy means success with the young crowd.


Have fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for 1 week only (through March 31st)
Red Velvet Rose Wrap by Chandi Agee
http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/products/red-velvet-rose-wrap-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ..hard to compare prices as thy all sell different quantities .I use Charisma Beads,Crystal And Ice and Bead Merchant .The last does not label very clearly .
I like using dpns but have mastered the 2 circulars but not sure that using them is quicker as there is so much pulling through of the work .They may be advantageous in something big like Julies Gansey.
Put a new skein of yarn on the table and a naughty pup has been up and tangled it all .My friend had left her chair out after being here for lunch .Don't know if I am more cross with her or Hector .I am not particularly house proud but one thing that really annoys me is when people leave their chairs away from the table .I don't know how I missed seeing this one .
Daughter is doing the evening meal so am looking forward to it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like fun. I have been playing with my new Ice order & looking at the Artesano site - telling myself that I shouldn't buy any more - at least not until I get the order that I placed last week.
> Oh, yeah - & looking at the Crystal & Ice site for beads to go with it all.
> 
> * Ann* , which UK online site do you find offers the best deals on beads?
> ...


EDIT: meant to ask what yarn you bought from ICE?

Online ordering is just way too easy. I only told you about 2 of my orders over the past week. My bad only gets badder
:thumbup:

Not familiar with Artesano yarns and maybe I should leave it that way. One of the patterns that Sue sent struck me as a good one for the fingering wt yarn from DBNY that I ordered the other day so maybe my new yarn will actually have a project to go with it. The yellow yarn I ordered for a gd sundress forgot to get the pink to go with it. Now I will have to go back online looking for some pink for polka dots. This is such a travesty :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free for 1 week only (through March 31st)
> Red Velvet Rose Wrap by Chandi Agee
> http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/products/red-velvet-rose-wrap-crochet-pattern.html


Looks like a fun pattern but that color is devine!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ..hard to compare prices as thy all sell different quantities .I use Charisma Beads,Crystal And Ice and Bead Merchant .The last does not label very clearly .
> I like using dpns but have mastered the 2 circulars but not sure that using them is quicker as there is so much pulling through of the work .They may be advantageous in something big like Julies Gansey.
> Put a new skein of yarn on the table and a naughty pup has been up and tangled it all .My friend had left her chair out after being here for lunch .Don't know if I am more cross with her or Hector .I am not particularly house proud but one thing that really annoys me is when people leave their chairs away from the table .I don't know how I missed seeing this one .
> Daughter is doing the evening meal so am looking forward to it


Hector just needs to learn to undo his mess, that is all there is to it. That'll learn him!

How nice that daughter is doing dinner. Enjoy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll have to check his daily post, I don't seem to get it. I looked at the Facebook page for Eat Fat Get Thin and just have trouble finding anything there. But then I am not a big FB fan and don't have much patience for it.
> 
> Took the grands to Michaels yesterday for them to pick out their own crafts. Very interesting how different the selections are between boys and girls. Today we are going to dye eggs using shaving cream and food dye. Messy means success with the young crowd.


Here is a link for DrHyman: http://drhyman.com/blog/2016/03/11/can-being-toxic-make-me-fat/

There is subscribe/connect feature that may get you onto his email list. I don't like working on FaceBook either. These social media sites seem too confusing to me but I imagine they are cheaper than a regular website.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ..hard to compare prices as thy all sell different quantities .I use Charisma Beads,Crystal And Ice and Bead Merchant .The last does not label very clearly .


Okay - I'll have a look at those other 2.


> Put a new skein of yarn on the table and a naughty pup has been up and tangled it all ... Don't know if I am more cross with her or Hector .


Arrrgh!
It is always the fault of the human.
I agree, putting back the chair should be automatic - & I am anything but house proud.


> Daughter is doing the evening meal so am looking forward to it


Enjoy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> EDIT: meant to ask what yarn you bought from ICE?


2 nice batches of self patterning sock yarn, an interesting navy/white sequinned fingering weight (mohair, wool, +) Some Rose Alpaca fingering in a mid-range green & a darker green lace weight, called Silk but is only 50% with kid mohair & merino added in. This latter is really nice - the price has gone up slightly but I am thinking that I will order another batch in the future. Something that I really like about the Ice policy of buying the whole lot is that I have larger quantities when something calls for 1200y for instance.


> My bad only gets badder...


I think mine has reached baddest.


> Not familiar with Artesano yarns and maybe I should leave it that way.


 If you insist - but can't help teasing since they have free shipping right now. 
Admin won't allow me to post their address but just put .co.uk after the name.
They have some kits marked down by a further 30% - I won't tell them that I plan on using the yarn for something else.


> Now I will have to go back online looking for some pink for polka dots. This is such a travesty :lol:


Oh darn :-(


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!! Thought I'd give you a tour of my progress/thinking (If you can call it that). When I made the tablecloth in Picture A (white, size 10, Marianne Kinzel pattern), the chairs were covered in a beige tweed -- so tablecloth didn't seem harsh. Then about 5 years ago, I acquired this beautiful handpainted vase (exchange for a knitted shawl), so placed it on the table. Looked okay, but again a bit harsh in contrast with the stark white.

When white tablecloth was off the laundry, I have been using one of two large crochetted doilies (made by my Mom) under the vase. About 3 years ago, I finished up a WIP (started in 1977 hence the explanation for the bold colors) and recovered my chairs. The purples in the vase actually match some of the purples in the chairs. See picture B.

This morning I put the new tablecloth which also exactly matches one of the colors in the chairs on the table hoping that the new color would pull the whole thing together. Picture C used a flash and while it shows the pattern it is a bit more garish than in person. Picture D is probably more the correct color. Picture D was taken just at sunrise, so you can see a bit of light coming in the North window. 

So now the question is, which is the better visual choice? I love both tablecloths and the doilies but am uncertain which effect I prefer. So all of you with a good "eye" comments are welcome. 

Also, thank you for your many kind comments. Now I have to decide what to put on the needles for the next project. 

I just looked out my office window (which faces south) and I can see a cottontail rabbit sitting directly under one of the fence gates, taking the morning sun as it comes up. When last I checked it was less than 20-degrees out there so he/she is probably enjoying the warmth. Because of our location, we have both cottontails and jack rabbits around. The cottontails are rough on vegetation that me might plant and the jacks seem to be more interested in the native plants. I have enjoyed seeing Sue's rabbit. Amazing how much sparkle seeing wild animals adds to my life.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey Folks--another day done done.
> 
> Ronie--Still struggling with computer mysteries. Email came back on line at some point this afternoon and it seems all the mail came in for the day, so that one is done. The problem was from the server, not me.
> 
> ...


I admit my post was confusing.. I was actually talking to Toni who I got a email saying she friended me, and I had thought we were already friended on Ravelry...   My email issues are back again this morning.. and because it is either Frontier or Outlook I am not sure what to do... it is frustrating for sure...

It sounds like you had a very busy day and and a very nice one... I had wondered what those soil samples would cost.. ouch.. that is spendy for a bag of dirt.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am, as you probably can guess, a little bit at a loose end with not knitting. I've done my Ravelry search to look and ooh and aah. Now I am reading through a very interesting book I ordered recently when I got Clara Parkes book. It is called *Knitting Ephemera * by Carol J. Sucolski. It has lots of knitting-related pearls of wisdom, trivia, folklore etc. There is a lot of information in it. I had just been reading a page or two at bedtime, but now I should be able to devote more time to it. From what I have read so far, I can definitely recommend it.
> 
> Sue


I have seen that book.. or at least one like it and had though it would be a fun read... have fun with it!!  hope the wrist is better soon...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!! Thought I'd give you a tour of my progress/thinking (If you can call it that). When I made the tablecloth in Picture A (white, size 10, Marianne Kinzel pattern), the chairs were covered in a beige tweed -- so tablecloth didn't seem harsh. Then about 5 years ago, I acquired this beautiful handpainted vase (exchange for a knitted shawl), so placed it on the table. Looked okay, but again a bit harsh in contrast with the stark white.
> 
> When white tablecloth was off the laundry, I have been using one of two large crochetted doilies (made by my Mom) under the vase. About 3 years ago, I finished up a WIP (started in 1977 hence the explanation for the bold colors) and recovered my chairs. The purples in the vase actually match some of the purples in the chairs. See picture B.
> 
> ...


To my surprise, I think I like the white cloth best, against the vase, yet as you say the cloth you have just finished accents the design colour in the chair fabric. Normally I would plump for colour. Hard choice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it, both C and D. D shows so clearly how well you measured for the top. It is a perfect fit, and this pic also shows the sides (the drop). You really did a wonderful job. The others look ok too. A doily is nice, but the full tablecloth looks better IMHO, and I think the drop is better with the tablecloth you just finished.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!! Thought I'd give you a tour of my progress/thinking (If you can call it that). When I made the tablecloth in Picture A (white, size 10, Marianne Kinzel pattern), the chairs were covered in a beige tweed -- so tablecloth didn't seem harsh. Then about 5 years ago, I acquired this beautiful handpainted vase (exchange for a knitted shawl), so placed it on the table. Looked okay, but again a bit harsh in contrast with the stark white.
> 
> When white tablecloth was off the laundry, I have been using one of two large crochetted doilies (made by my Mom) under the vase. About 3 years ago, I finished up a WIP (started in 1977 hence the explanation for the bold colors) and recovered my chairs. The purples in the vase actually match some of the purples in the chairs. See picture B.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I cast on the socks and Ann like you I needed to do it several times to get it right and I have done TAAT on 2 circulars before it is just something if you don't do it all the time it gets confusing.. I am with Bev on this.. it is a fiddly pattern and so I am going to do the 'Traveling Loop' (most comfortable for me) and do one chart on one sock then do the second sock.. I did that with Elizabeths Mits and it worked out really well.. I just need to keep scratch paper close to keep myself going in the right direction.. 

I casted on to see if they will fit.. my stitch count is off by a half stitch per inch... doesn't seem like much but is sure can add up.. since all my socks come out baggy I think I'll be fine  

YAY for rain in your area Tanya.. have fun with your new yarn


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I forgot to wish all of your a wonderful weekend. Sounds like many of you will get to share with family. Let's hope the weather cooperates and bunnies are very active.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like fun. I have been playing with my new Ice order & looking at the Artesano site - telling myself that I shouldn't buy any more - at least not until I get the order that I placed last week.
> Oh, yeah - & looking at the Crystal & Ice site for beads to go with it all.
> 
> * Ann* , which UK online site do you find offers the best deals on beads?
> ...


I think so... you will add 2 stitches then add 1 stitch then you k2tog for some of the rows.. look and see which ones add up to the same count.. then you start leaving the tip. I think the add 1 and K2tog are the same (5 stitches each) and would look very pretty.. if you did clear ones it would be like dew on the tips of the leaves..  in the middle part won't work because the way she wrote it you have a W&T up to 3 time on one stitch.. I would of wrote it differently myself so that there weren't that many w&t's on one but once it is done you can't tell so it works...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that sounds a lovely, messy fun time with the GDs. Enjoy!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Belle ,I would avoid the use of a doily otherwise you may find you end up with a circle of unfaded wood in the centre of your table ,over time .
I do like the minimalist look but think the colours in C do go very well together .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, sorry about the yarn. Do enjoy your daughter's cooking. My DD cooking is a family joke :roll:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann that is terrible... Fritz will get on the table if the chairs are left out too.. so will Sassy (cat) other wise they are well behaved.. as far as my yarn goes.. (knocking hard on wood ) I hope you can sort it out.. I am only house proud in the front room.. that is the room visitors see... now when it comes to the Living room if they by happen to go into that part of the house.. well then they just know we work full time and are comfortable with our easy chairs and TV 

Norma thanks for the nice comment! he is a cute little thing.. so is Kiwi.. she is getting very gray in the face though .. makes me sad to think she may not be around much longer.. but I have seen dogs who's whole face was gray so I think there are still a few years left  she's my hugger.. and if she get's scolded she insists on a hug so she knows we still love her..  its very cute..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, fabulous! It is beyond impressive! I just can't pick a favourite.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that is stunning... I like C and D the best!! I think your chair seats and tablecloth work great with the vase!! and I love your dinning set.. those chairs are very unusual  You have a beautiful room... 

I am a sunrise person myself.. I love watching the world wake up  I can just picture your bunny out there warming himself


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Grief now my email work!!! what a mess.. I do hope it gets worked out... Tanya what email program do you use?? I am wondering if its the same one.. and that they might be having issues.. you'd think they would let us know....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!!


Wonderful! Fits like a glove.


> So now the question is, which is the better visual choice?


As you point out, all look great. The new cloth is much more subtle than the bright white, though. Lovely how the vase & the cloth pull up the colours in the chair covers.

Now - the chair covers - were they from a McCalls magazine? I am pretty sure that I have the patterns. Bargello, isn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think so...


Okay - I'll have to have a closer look at the pattern, obviously.


> I would of wrote it differently myself


So are you a budding designer as well? 
Isn't this done in garter stitch? Should probably be able to just turn like we did with Waiting for Rain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... if she get's scolded she insists on a hug so she knows we still love her..  its very cute..


So sweet - but I must have missed a photo?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!! Thought I'd give you a tour of my progress/thinking (If you can call it that). When I made the tablecloth in Picture A (white, size 10, Marianne Kinzel pattern), the chairs were covered in a beige tweed -- so tablecloth didn't seem harsh. Then about 5 years ago, I acquired this beautiful handpainted vase (exchange for a knitted shawl), so placed it on the table. Looked okay, but again a bit harsh in contrast with the stark white.
> 
> When white tablecloth was off the laundry, I have been using one of two large crochetted doilies (made by my Mom) under the vase. About 3 years ago, I finished up a WIP (started in 1977 hence the explanation for the bold colors) and recovered my chairs. The purples in the vase actually match some of the purples in the chairs. See picture B.
> 
> ...


Actually like C the best but of course am not seeing the colors IRL. The white is really not helpful with the vase/chair purple--there is no energy between them. They just sit there. The new table cloth does tie the vase and chairs together into a whole and the colors move around each other like friends. How's that?

As for the rabbits? There is something about being in/with nature that is so enlivening. It is orderly and chaotic at the same time and always about living energy. I think it is natural and necessary for healthy human survival to connect with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I admit my post was confusing.. I was actually talking to Toni who I got a email saying she friended me, and I had thought we were already friended on Ravelry...   My email issues are back again this morning.. and because it is either Frontier or Outlook I am not sure what to do... it is frustrating for sure...
> 
> It sounds like you had a very busy day and and a very nice one... I had wondered what those soil samples would cost.. ouch.. that is spendy for a bag of dirt.. LOL


The lab directs you to dig samples about 6" down and of course, now, they are very damp and heavy. Next time I will let the soil dry out significantly before mailing. I will also not send them all of the requested 2 cups of soil!

No problem about the computer friends. I am in a dither about dealing with Ravelry's processes as well as Facebook.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Grief now my email work!!! what a mess.. I do hope it gets worked out... Tanya what email program do you use?? I am wondering if its the same one.. and that they might be having issues.. you'd think they would let us know....


I am using Thunderbird now at my old Outlook version became obsolete. Then the Earthlink program also did and it has taken them over 2 years to update it. It was the Earthlink server that went down to everyone on Earthlink lost email for a few hours yesterday. Was very glad to know something computer wasn't my fault.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some Rose Alpaca fingering in a mid-range green & a darker green lace weight, called Silk but is only 50% with kid mohair & merino added in. This latter is really nice - the price has gone up slightly but I am thinking that I will order another batch in the future. Something that I really like about the Ice policy of buying the whole lot is that I have larger quantities when something calls for 1200y for instance.



jscaplen said:


> Oh darn :-(


I have ordered that Silk before, too, and it is nice. This time ordered their DK wt CashSilk this time which I have really liked working with. Is the Rose Alpaca one of those mixed lots they sell? Have always wondered about them and what they felt like.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> As you point out, all look great. The new cloth is much more subtle than the bright white, though. Lovely how the vase & the cloth pull up the colours in the chair covers.
> 
> Now - the chair covers - were they from a McCalls magazine? I am pretty sure that I have the patterns. Bargello, isn't it?


Yes Jane they are all bargello except for the one that I needelpointed by accident -- if that can even be believed. Patterns were taken from a variety of references. Saw first example back in 1977 in a finished piece which is when I bought all the yarn. Lugged that yarn around the country for nearly 40 years before I used it. If I were to do it again today, it would be much more muted -- but such is youth.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> As for the rabbits? There is something about being in/with nature that is so enlivening. It is orderly and chaotic at the same time and always about living energy. I think it is natural and necessary for healthy human survival to connect with it.


Just as I was reading this comment, I looked out the window and for the first time saw the turkey vultures. They usually arrive about the 15th of March, but I hadn't seen them yet. They are out riding the thermals and giving us a specatular show -- wow!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...ordered their DK wt CashSilk


I like the look of that but don't use much DK anymore.


> Is the Rose Alpaca one of those mixed lots they sell?


No.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just as I was reading this comment, I looked out the window and for the first time saw the turkey vultures. They usually arrive about the 15th of March, but I hadn't seen them yet. They are out riding the thermals and giving us a specatular show -- wow!!


Oh, we have those here, too. Aren't they a strange looking bird. I swear they are the prototype of the large birds used in the original Wizard of Oz movie. I will see them on bare branches in late fall for example peering down and looking so other worldly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No.


Hmm, guess I didn't find what you bought.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you are using an Apple/Mac system...you don't have to defrag and it's the server you're trying to connect with at fault.

MS Windows...if you have your system defragmented and clear of internet junk...it's still the other server's fault. Especially if you know you're up to date on your ISP bill.



annweb said:


> Bev...never knitted socks on 2 circulars so thought I would look at the process .Seemed to finally get it looking reasonable on my 5 th attempt ! I thought I was quite well iniformed on knitting but have been proved wrong on that point .Good for the ageing mind to work things out .





eshlemania said:


> Ann, I have never done socks with two circulars. I did try the magic loop once, but it was just to fiddly. I learned on DPNs. I would recommend using a method you are familiar with as this pattern is a bit fiddly. But whatever makes you happy.


My local knit "Mentor" tried to show me on DPN...great theory idea. I taught myself with 2 circulars (preferably about 24 inches per circular). Now I have 4 (1.75mm) circulars. I need 2 more 3mm for worsted.


jscaplen said:


> I did a pair with 2 circs but found it really cumbersome - & sometimes ended up with everything on one, anyway, which resulted in a weird situation: my needle tips were in the middle of the work but I couldn't knit because the yarn ends were elsewhere. (I think you have to be there to understand that.) I had to think about it all of the time. I didn't come here for that!!


That's why I learned to keep one for top/front and the other for bottom/back. I, too, have the worked on one circular situation...but transfer to the dropped circular isn't a problem...just don't drop a stitch!

I wish I'd had my camera available for the pointy-leaf Sage after that rain. I don't think the round leaf will be surviving...but I will be getting seed for Savory and some other herbs. They tend to do better come the wintering!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, *all*, for your super support over at Knitting in the Loft on ravelry!!! Did I mention that starting that group yesterday was not intentional? Everythings seems to be flowing well though.  Especially with thanks to Elizabeth and Jane!!!

Ronie, I thought we were friends on ravelry also, but you weren't on my friends list, or several of you, when I checked.

Belle, your new tablecloth is simply stunning!!! All of your colors compliment each other beautifully! Incredibly well done!!! WOW!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!! Thought I'd give you a tour of my progress/thinking (If you can call it that). When I made the tablecloth in Picture A (white, size 10, Marianne Kinzel pattern), the chairs were covered in a beige tweed -- so tablecloth didn't seem harsh. Then about 5 years ago, I acquired this beautiful handpainted vase (exchange for a knitted shawl), so placed it on the table. Looked okay, but again a bit harsh in contrast with the stark white.
> 
> When white tablecloth was off the laundry, I have been using one of two large crochetted doilies (made by my Mom) under the vase. About 3 years ago, I finished up a WIP (started in 1977 hence the explanation for the bold colors) and recovered my chairs. The purples in the vase actually match some of the purples in the chairs. See picture B.
> 
> ...


It's absolutely beautiful on your table, Belle!  I, too, like C and D best.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Using 2 circular needles for socks I came to use 2 different colored sets to keep the needles on the right side of the knitting. Like you Jane, I have had the needles get messed with knitting going awry and needing to tink back to readjust the stitches or sometimes just feeding the stitches correctly depending on the mess up. It can be frustrating. Reason why I turned to a single circular for most things.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Reason why I turned to a single circular for most things.


Well, you only have one needle hung up as well - meaning you can have another WIP!
Here's the Rose Alpaca
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/products/s.rose-alpaca#inc632


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely beautiful on your table, Belle!  I, too, like C and D best.


Thanks everybody for your comments and "votes." I sat at the table this morning for breakfast and must say I love the sheen on that thread. Now I can't remember who was considering using it for a project; it certainly has my vote. And our of 5 balls only 2 had small knots in them. That isn't many considering most of the "modern" yarn that I've been using.

As one might expect, your tastes vary widely -- just like mine. Everytime I walk into the kitchen or look through the door, I'm shocked by that block of color -- not that I don't like it, but it is a color that I probably wouldn't normally use and it is so unfamiliar.

Now on to something else. I knit up a swatch last night so need to block that today and decide if I like the needle size. Using some lovely natural color Peruvian wool. It feels so different in my hands. Guess I'm just a tactile worker. Thanks again for your lovely comments and for all your encouragement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ....Now I can't remember who was considering using it for a project; it certainly has my vote.


I bought some to sample it - brought it with me to France but need to find a shawl that doesn't surpass the 720m.
Danse Macabre by Boo Knits says 760 & since I knit a bit tightly, it might be enough, but I don't want to chance it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, you only have one needle hung up as well - meaning you can have another WIP!
> Here's the Rose Alpaca
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/products/s.rose-alpaca#inc632


Great. For an Alpaca/wool yarn they have some beautiful and vibrant colors. Would love to be able to go in on several colors for a variety with others. Thinking of some of those stripped or color layered shawls we have seen this week.

We definitely do manual gymnastics with our needles at times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks everybody for your comments and "votes." I sat at the table this morning for breakfast and must say I love the sheen on that thread. Now I can't remember who was considering using it for a project; it certainly has my vote. And our of 5 balls only 2 had small knots in them. That isn't many considering most of the "modern" yarn that I've been using.
> 
> As one might expect, your tastes vary widely -- just like mine. Everytime I walk into the kitchen or look through the door, I'm shocked by that block of color -- not that I don't like it, but it is a color that I probably wouldn't normally use and it is so unfamiliar.
> 
> Now on to something else. I knit up a swatch last night so need to block that today and decide if I like the needle size. Using some lovely natural color Peruvian wool. It feels so different in my hands. Guess I'm just a tactile worker. Thanks again for your lovely comments and for all your encouragement.


Your venture into bright color reminds me of my feeling when I suddenly decided to paint the base of my dining room table plum purple and red. And then did some other details on furniture with those colors. It was so unlike me but I have loved it ever since it was done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Leisure Arts Free pattern Friday secletions
SAMPLER PULLOVER KNIT
http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2016/03/10498/?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=f5a17fc468-FPF+-+Sampler+Pullover+Knit+ePattern&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_cec46c6fd5-f5a17fc468-211046425&goal=0_cec46c6fd5-f5a17fc468-211046425&mc_cid=f5a17fc468&mc_eid=ae93443c6b

V-STITCH SHELL AFGHAN CROCHET
http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2016/03/10497/?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=47a676ad14-FPF+-+V-Stitch+Shell+ePattern&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_cec46c6fd5-47a676ad14-211046425&goal=0_cec46c6fd5-47a676ad14-211046425&mc_cid=47a676ad14&mc_eid=ae93443c6b


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 2pm Pacific on Sunday, March 27
Prowes by Nick Davis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/prowes

MOA (Mother-of-All) Shawl by Nick Davis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moa-mother-of-all-shawl

Take the Trolley by Tamara Goff
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/take-the-trolley


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, that sounds like an interesting way to dye eggs. What does the shaving cream do? Bet the kids are having a ball doing all these great projects with grandma!

Ann, too bad that Hector got into your yarn, but he sure is a smarty dog taking advantage of that chair left out. Hope you were able to untangle without too much trouble. 

Sounds like some nice yarn purchases Jane and Tanya. Enjoy playing with it all. 

Belle, the new table cloth is a perfect fit and I think it looks wonderful with the chairs and vase, bringing it all together. 

Karen, I just noticed a sprig of sage peeking its leaves out. I think it may return as the weather warms up. The thyme and oregano are also still alive. Not too sure about th lavender though. 

Here's my FG. I got Bodhi to model again, but he was not thrilled  There are beads on this, but no matter how I held the camera, I couldn't seem to catch them. I did enjoy this mkal very much and love the geometric design of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Here's my FG. Bodhi


What a lovely, FG it is!
But I think that I love Bodhi more. He is gorgeous!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, that sounds like an interesting way to dye eggs. What does the shaving cream do? Bet the kids are having a ball doing all these great projects with grandma!


I was wondering that, too.



> Ann, too bad that Hector got into your yarn, but he sure is a smarty dog taking advantage of that chair left out. Hope you were able to untangle without too much trouble.


He is a smarty pants.



> Sounds like some nice yarn purchases Jane and Tanya. Enjoy playing with it all.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



> Belle, the new table cloth is a perfect fit and I think it looks wonderful with the chairs and vase, bringing it all together.


:thumbup: definitely!



> Karen, I just noticed a sprig of sage peeking its leaves out. I think it may return as the weather warms up. The thyme and oregano are also still alive. Not too sure about the lavender though.
> 
> Here's my FG. I got Bodhi to model again, but he was not thrilled  There are beads on this, but no matter how I held the camera, I couldn't seem to catch them. I did enjoy this mkal very much and love the geometric design of it.


 I have some baby, teeny-tiny broccolis peeking out of my starter. 

Your FG and Bodhi are gorgeous, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely, FG it is!
> But I think that I love Bodhi more. He is gorgeous!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> So now the question is, which is the better visual choice? I love both tablecloths and the doilies but am uncertain which effect I prefer. So all of you with a good "eye" comments are welcome.


I take it that 'All of the above' is not one of the options? All are so lovely!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely, FG it is!
> But I think that I love Bodhi more. He is gorgeous!!


Thank you Jane and Bodhi thanks you too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have some baby, teeny-tiny broccolis peeking out of my starter.
> 
> Your FG and Bodhi are gorgeous, Caryn!


Thanks Toni. I started broccoli too, but it is getting very leggy since I don't have any grow lights.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Pam.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Agree with Jane re Bodhi .Lovely FG Caryn but think Bodhi is disgusted with you for making him model it .
Toni ..great to see the shoots of broccoi .I only have flower borders and sometimes grow runner beans in a pot .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here's my FG. I got Bodhi to model again, but he was not thrilled  There are beads on this, but no matter how I held the camera, I couldn't seem to catch them. I did enjoy this mkal very much and love the geometric design of it.


Love the scarf, but your model is adorable!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda. I realize it is late in the day now, but hope you had a good day, Was the spa treat today?Hope you have been enjoying your birthday
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue, I had a lovely day. The spa day has become our annual treat. My daughter was born 2 days after my birthday and it is lovely to celebrate together. Her partner and my hubby pay for the day and my son takes the boys so it is one day when we both drop everything and get pampered. Very special.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDA!!!


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, Happy Birthday!! Sounds as if you had a wonderful time.
> 
> You're welcome, Elizabeth.  He is making a hole for a nest. I will be checking that tree, but soon the leaves will come out and I will be unable to see it.


Thank you, Bev. I did have a wonderful time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Happy Birthday Linda. Sounds like a most wonderful way to have celebrated!


 :thumbup:  Thank you, caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> A spa day, how heavenly! Wonderful birthday treat for you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your FG is gorgeous. It is such a successful design.
Bodhi looks resigned to his modeling fate but is doing his bit for you

Happy day that your herbs are perking up. I saw my first thyme leaf today. Is sage a perennial?

Toni--broccoli sprouts. Wow! When did you plant them? I have been juggling light needs and outdoor temps and not quite there yet.

Have my first jonquils and daffs on the lawn and all 3 crocuses. Pitiful. The rain last nite made a huge difference in the blooming.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--Happy B'Day. What a nice gift: sounds like a delicious day for 2.


Thank you, Tanya. Had a facial - just gorgeous, so relaxing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday. I am glad you have such a lovely day! Enjoy the fizz.


I'm a little late thanking you, Norma. More fizz tonight for mt daughter's birthday. - picture a smug smile.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I thought they were eating bugs!!  that's what I have been told anyway.. now I need to look it up.. I have seen squirrels put acorns in the holes before too  EDIT: Ah we are both right. http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Pileated_Woodpecker/id I didn't read this entire article but the first paragraph is very good and answered my question right away
> 
> Happy Birthday Linda!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time and I am sure the Fizz has made you quite relaxed.. a perfect way to spend the day


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is a link for DrHyman: http://drhyman.com/blog/2016/03/11/can-being-toxic-make-me-fat/
> 
> There is subscribe/connect feature that may get you onto his email list. I don't like working on FaceBook either. These social media sites seem too confusing to me but I imagine they are cheaper than a regular website.


Thanks so much, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda! Sounds like a wonderful day.


Thank you, Pam. It was great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Happy Birthday, Linda!!!* It sounds like you have had a wonderfully peaceful day.


Thank you, Toni. We loved every minute. We love her boys but it was so nice to just have time to ourselves.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Happy Birthday, Linda. What a wonderful day you had. A day at the spa is always relaxing and wonderfu\l.


 :thumbup: Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well, tablecloth fits table --big sigh of relief!!! Thought I'd give you a tour of my progress/thinking (If you can call it that). When I made the tablecloth in Picture A (white, size 10, Marianne Kinzel pattern), the chairs were covered in a beige tweed -- so tablecloth didn't seem harsh. Then about 5 years ago, I acquired this beautiful handpainted vase (exchange for a knitted shawl), so placed it on the table. Looked okay, but again a bit harsh in contrast with the stark white.
> 
> When white tablecloth was off the laundry, I have been using one of two large crochetted doilies (made by my Mom) under the vase. About 3 years ago, I finished up a WIP (started in 1977 hence the explanation for the bold colors) and recovered my chairs. The purples in the vase actually match some of the purples in the chairs. See picture B.
> 
> ...


I would have a hard time not putting the new one on. The swirls are just beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that sounds a lovely, messy fun time with the GDs. Enjoy!


👍👍


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was hoping to finish Chart 6 of SW today or tomorrow, but I am having a flare-up of tendinitis in my wrist, which has forced me to put my knitting aside. I have dug out a brace and going to apply some Blue Emu tonight and not knit again until next week, hoping that resting it might be enough to get on top of it. Can't imagine not knitting for a few days. I think I am going to take a look at my knitting books.
> 
> Sue


Sorry about this, Sue but it is better to be cautious. Reading and, perhaps, planning seems like a good idea. Hope your wrist isn't too uncomfortable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just have to share a bit.... Took me about 2.5 hours to block this thing -- mostly spent fussing with its size. Ended up putting 2 tables together and a 5x5 set of mats, pinning out the center, then pulling the tables apart, adding more mats as needed to stretch the outer edges. So if you thought the picture looked kind of wompy (is that a word?) you are correct because there is nothing but good intentions supporting the center. The good news is that I only found 1 dropped stitch which can be quickly fixed when dry. Final size (as pinned) is 68 inches for diameter. Just have to wait till later to measure final size. I could have stretched it more -- maybe up to 70 inches, but thought I'd start conservative and see how it fits table.
> 
> Design okay, looks kind of weird blocked, but I remain optimistic that when put on the table, the swirl will cover the top and the lozenge-shaped lace will drape nicely. I also hoping that the elongation of the lozenges will have the visual effect of pulling the eye down (could refer to that as cascading, I think). Have mixed thoughts about the pie-shaped wedges. Think they will become lost in the drape over the edge, but if I were to do this again, the one thing for certain that I would change is that I'd make sure that each wedge has at least 1 knit stitch on each side and that the YOs would be next to that. When I did this one,every 4th row, the yo was at the edge. Worked okay in the pattern, but became a tension problem when I had to split the stitches onto multiple circular needles. There is just too much pull and tug where the needles cross each other. Ended up using 3449 yds -- so just shy of 5 full balls of the Knit Picks Curio cotton. So cost of materials for the whole thing was less than $20 -- got a good deal on the "price per knitted hour" on this one.
> 
> Will post picture tomorrow once the cloth is on the table and we can see if it really does the decorating job that is hoped for.


All I ca say is, "Wow!"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much, Tanya.


A bit of a fun anecdote today. After reading a EWG report on peanut butters I called them with a question about their rating scale. Part of their answer was that fat content of PB was one of the 3 factors they used in the rating system. So I mentioned that fat content was not necessarily a bad culprit and they should review their position. I then mentioned Hyman as one authority that has been blowing the fat issue out of the water. The EWG guy on the phone said "Yes, Hyman is on our board. We know him well." So in my usually shy way, having that connection with HYman, I strongly suggested they put something on their website with this study about healthy fat being necessary and not a nutritional enemy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I imagine that would be a sight to see.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Just as I was reading this comment, I looked out the window and for the first time saw the turkey vultures. They usually arrive about the 15th of March, but I hadn't seen them yet. They are out riding the thermals and giving us a specatular show -- wow!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, your FG is lovely. The geometric design really stands out.cute pic of Bodhi.

Sue


sisu said:


> Barbara, that sounds like an interesting way to dye eggs. What does the shaving cream do? Bet the kids are having a ball doing all these great projects with grandma!
> 
> Ann, too bad that Hector got into your yarn, but he sure is a smarty dog taking advantage of that chair left out. Hope you were able to untangle without too much trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--your FG is gorgeous. It is such a successful design.
> Bodhi looks resigned to his modeling fate but is doing his bit for you
> 
> Happy day that your herbs are perking up. I saw my first thyme leaf today. Is sage a perennial?
> ...


I planted them less than a week ago. My son spotted them this afternoon. I was so surprised!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another night without knitting. I am trying several things for my wrist. Blue Emu cream, alternating with wearing a wrist brace and have started doing some wrist exercises, and another thing I saw suggested was soaking in Epsom Salts. It just is strange not picking up the knitting. I found another knitting book today, which is very informative. It is *The Knitting Answer Book * by Margaret Radcliffe.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> A bit of a fun anecdote today. After reading a EWG report on peanut butters I called them with a question about their rating scale. Part of their answer was that fat content of PB was one of the 3 factors they used in the rating system. So I mentioned that fat content was not necessarily a bad culprit and they should review their position. I then mentioned Hyman as one authority that has been blowing the fat issue out of the water. The EWG guy on the phone said "Yes, Hyman is on our board. We know him well." So in my usually shy way, having that connection with HYman, I strongly suggested they put something on their website with this study about healthy fat being necessary and not a nutritional enemy.


Yes, Tanya, you are so reserved.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Another night without knitting. ...


I hope that your remedies will have the desired effect, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I planted them less than a week ago. My son spotted them this afternoon. I was so surprised!


That is tremendous. Do you have heat on the flats for germination?


----------

